# Limbobetweeners



## Jillyhen

Hello lovely ladies

I just thought i would start a new limboland thread.. I feel like a right imposter posting on the current cyclers thread when we arent having anymore treatment..

Good luck to you all whatever stage of your ivf/icsi journey


Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Good idea jilly,
I've posted a few times on the cycling thread just because it's nice to be in touch with people in northern Ireland who are at the clinic I'm at wih the same drs etc but we haven't started ivf yet so like you say always felt like I was masquerading a little and 'butting' in. I know no one I've there feels like that but still it's good to have a limboland home all of our own anyhow! 
X
D


----------



## Jillyhen

Im the same Duckybun..

I suppose we are in Limboland at the minute as we are waiting to see the consultant about the recurrent miscarriages and also waiting to hear from the adoption team..

What stage are you at?? I could never keep track on who was where and at what stage..

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

good thinking Jillyhen !!  I am now at the stage where I cant see myself having tx anytime soon as I am waiting on an mri and then op so it will be at least a year before I can have another go   

On another note both DH and I need new cars and we went yesterday looking and its going to cost a fortune so its a good thing we cant have tx for a year because savings will be pretty much wiped out 

Its nice to have an area to chat on even when you are not going through tx  thanks Jilly

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hey Jilly and Patbaz,

Jilly, I'm so sorry you're having to go through the recurrent miscarriage tests, you really have had an awful time, but hopefully you'll get some answers. You have my deepest sympathy for all your losses. How far along are you with the adoption route? We're currently on the nhs waiting list with the rfc... god only knows when our ticket will arrive, sometime next summer I guess but who knows with them. In the meantime we went private to have some investigations done, so I've just had my cycle tracked which showed I was ovulating and had good lining thickness... still not pg though so now going to have a lap and dye done and get my tubes flushed. Waiting on getting the go ahead through our insurance as I have a history of pain and other stuff going on, so we'll see if they approve us for treatment otherwise it'll be done on the NHS. Just fed up really, I want to go ahead and start tx asap but I keep telling myself that if there's anything I can get done to improve our chance I should chase it now before we spend a bucket of money getting a tx private while we wait to get to the top of the nhs list.
Patbaz... money tell me about it!!! in the space of a month we've had to fork out for a new boiler, new flat roof over our extension and new blinking car, so all our saving pretty much wiped out for the next few months. Work is hectic anyway till after christmas so I'm thinking I'll probably go ahead with tx privatley in january or feb after we've had everything explored to increase our chance, saved a bit of money up and the stress is off a bit from work.... so all in all limbo land is exactly where we are!

Nice to have a new home to chat on

d


----------



## Jillyhen

Ducky

When did yoy sign the consent??


We are hoping to go on the 3 day training course end october.. We arent going to mention about going for the recurrent miscarrriage tests incase that jeopardises things..

Im feeling so low at the minute, i should be sitting with a bump at the minute if i didnt have my 1st miscarriage.. I need to stop thinking that way or i will be signing myself in lol.. 

Ive cancelled my review with origin, not ready for it yet.. 

We are maybe going to get that baby aspirin & start taking that to see if it helps... 

Patb, we need to get saving hubby's car is 8 years old and high in miles plus mine is starting to play up ist altinator now my window is stuck and now my laptop has decided to break down.. Grr

Never ends!!

Must go and do a bit of work..

Hope you have a lovely weekend

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem

Hi there

I think this is where I belong too.
I have been reading the posts on the forum over the last few months and to be honest it's probably kept me sane and I suppose- gave me hope,
I had been waiting for a year for IVF on the NHS with no prior testing or investigations. The IVF in May was a complete disaster and at egg collection we had nothing but a large cyst and what they thought was follicles turned out to be bowel or tubes. DP and I were devastated. The horrible thing was after the experience reading all your updates made so much more sense.
Due to the complete failure of the cycle, I paid for an MRI which showed chronic Endometriosis, the chances of me getting pregnant naturally or the IVF working I was then to was pretty non existent. The awful thing is prior to my treatment I did query if I had endo and I had my healthcare approve a Lap for me. But I was told due to previous surgery it would be too invasive.
Now I know that I should have had it done as my healthcare will not pay for it as I have already had IVF. We have seen a consultant and like others I am waiting on the NHS list for a Lap. I have also postponed my private cycle again with RFC. I have also spoken to GCRM as my last cycle was at the RFC.
We also spoke to an adoption agency as we didn't have any diagnosis then, but they will not include us on the list until IVF is finished.
So if any of you lovely ladies have some words of advice I would appreciate it. I've just turned 40, never had any children and low AMH of 1.2. 

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi Ladies

Jilly thanks for the new limbo land home.  I too felt like I was butting in on the current cyclers.  Big hugs.  Hope your colds clearing up.

Ritchiem I hope you get some answers when you get the lap.  They might be able to remove some of the endo to improve your chances. Fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long.

Duckybun how long have you been TTC? How come they put you on waiting list without any other tests? (Just wondering)

Hello Pat - there's alway something to spend your hard earned money on isn't there!

Tak care everyone

Boo
xxx


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Girls,

I have been lurking too and will join you in Limboland!

Hi Patbaz and Jillyhen - it has been a while. Really sorry about your last cycle Jilly xx

I am on the pill again..... waiting for private RFU cycle.

Cx


----------



## duckybun

Hi all,

Jilly, massive hugs Hun. If you're not ready for your review then you're not ready, you've got alot going on, take some time to grieve. 

Jilly patbaz sounds like we're all stuffed money wise, maybe we should start a syndicate? 

Hi mags, what an awful experience you had with your first treatment. This is exactly why the rfc has wound me up so much. I dont know which consultant you were with but I would suspect its the same one we're under. We were basically told it did t matter what the underlying issues were for us not being able to get pregnant as the end result would always be ivf so with out further ado we were stuck on the waiting list. I kicked up a bit of a fuss (we had had amh and as done which were both ok) as I wanted further investigations. Apparently it's pointless 'knowing' why and is a waste of Nhs resources. Under duress we were offered an hsg, but only to 'prove' to us that we shouldn't get our hopes up trying naturally if it showed my tubes were blocked. I turned it down and pushed for a lap due to my history. According to the doctor we are under there's no evidence that having your tubes flushed clears them and if you have endo there's no evidence to say your chances are increased if you have it treated! This just isn't true. Makes my blood boil, hence we went private.....
When is your lap scheduled for or are you waiting to hear? 

Boo, sorry for the rant above, but that's the story of how we ended up on the Nhs waiting list. I think it's disgusting. Such a lottery as to who you get, some people seem to be for rd to jump through hoops having tests and iui, clomid etc, who maybe should be straight on the list, and people who want those tests arent 'allowed' them!

Hi Catherine, how long do you have to wait on the private list at the rfc these days?

D


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Duckybun,

We were put on private and NHS list in April 2011. NHS came up first in April 2012- no BFP. Got my top of private list this June and offer letter in July after NHS review. Waiting for apt letter for planning. Waiting waiting waiting!

Cx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Duckybun
My consultant completed an NHS referral in July but it got lost. I spoke to him last week and it will take 3 months approx. not looking forward to it, but it's the best chance that we have.
I have been disappointed by some of the advice that we have been given along the way, also the fact that we completely wasted the NHS cycle.

But onwards and upwards. Let's hope the Lap works for us. If not naturally then it will be another cycle of IVF privately.

Duckybun- are you still staying with RFC?

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hi,

Mags -
Don't hunk anyone would be looking forward to it but as you say hopefully it's one step closer x 
yeah, we're stayig with the rfc, going to origin in the meantime though. Do we even have any voice when it comes to our Nhs go? If there was somewhere else I would look into just to satisfy myself that we weren't missing out, but I think as far as our funded cycle goes its the rfc or not at all.

Catherine, sorry about your bfn first time round, but by the sounds of it you'll not be long starting again.

X
D


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi jillyhen

Hugs to you, limo land is crap!! Every mn I imagine symptoms, think I am losing it!! Did you get apt with dr hunter? Our Nhs apt was postponed until october, gutted!! But going to  try and see him private in next few weeks!  We have come to the decision to try serum, I have sent all the info to them and will be making apt when they open again next week! Hopefully donor eggs but after they investigate that there is nothing wrong!! No point in paying for icsi if I def can't get past 8 weeks. Trying to feel excited about serum!! Pm if you have ant queries re tests xxx


----------



## patbaz

MOrning girls
I have been off line for a few days as I was feeling realy low.  This time last year I had my mc and I am finding it really hard to cope at the minute.  Also my friends 15 year old daughter died last week and it just all seems doom and gloom at the minute.
there is still no word on my mri scan and then we will have to wait for my lap before we can even think about ivf 
Also had to postpone my icsi private in rfc because we can't go forward at the minute with it as my ovaries are not accessible due to the cyst.  And to top it all off I am going to be 36 on Sunday and I still ahve no children.  When I got married at 29 I expected to have 3 or 4 running around by now, but life never goes how you planned it.
Sorry for glum post 

I hope that everyone else is in better form than I am

Pat
xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hey all,

Pat, ach babe sometimes it just seems like the sky is crashing down on us. You're allowed to feel crappy every so often, especially when there's lots of reasons piling in, just make sure you don't let it get you down for too long. I'm do sorry about you loss last year  , thinking about you. Hopefully your 36th yr will bring prompt mri and swift tx to make you ready for a successful ivf, I'll drink to that!

Alfiesmum, Heya! I wondered where you'd got too! Sounds like you've been making some very positive decisions. Are you waiting till after your apt with dr hunter before you get the ball rolling with serum or just going for it? Good to 'see' you by the way, been too long!

Jillyhen, hope feeling better  

Mags, Catherine, Boo


----------



## justone

Hi girls
Hope you don't mind if I join you. What a great idea for a new thread Jillyhen.   
Sending you and all limbolanders    
Limboland is definitely not a fun place to be! I've been in and out of there for the past 8 years or so since starting ttc! I'm patiently waiting my appt for HSG and lap'n'dye late next month. This will confirm my unicornuate uterus diagnosis and the medical team will then decide whether to remove the rudimentary communicating horn or not. 
    
I started back at work on Mon after my hols and am glad to be getting into some kind of routine and hopefully will lose a little weight into the bargain. I was spooked in July when I turned 42. I never imagined I'd still be childless at this age. 
Hope your birthday is really special, *Pat* on Sun and that you have a really great day! Hope you hear word about your MRI and op very soon.   
Any word about your appt yet with the cons, *Jillyhen*? Hopefully you'll see him very soon.   
Best of luck *Alfiesmum* with Serum! I've read a lot about it on FF and it sounds like one of the better clinics.   
*Duckybun*, hope your work is going well and not too stressful! What's the story with Origin these days?   
*Cather1ne* hope you don't have to wait too long! Have you thought about ringing the clinic to find out what the craic is?   
*Ritchiem* Best of luck with the lap. Have you got a date for it yet?   
*Mags* sending you big    Like you we have been considering adoption but have to wait until our investigations are complete and our tx journey is well and truly over...
*Boo* Good to see you on here. How are things?   
Hope I've left no one out.


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Justone, and all the ladies in Limboland.

Glad to hear Justone that hopefully you will get some answers next month then- the waiting is the worst!

I am currently no further on with my date for the Lap. I feel as if I am stalking the receptionists at the City hospital waiting lists. Consultant confirmed an urgent referral last Wednesday- but still nothing registered.
So annoying as I cannot do any thing else productive until the Lap is done . So my hands are tied. 

So i tried again today and no joy. 

On top of this the buyer for our property pulled out today- so its been a thoroughly miserable one!

Hi duckybun, jillyhen, patbaz, catherine and boo.Any nice things happen to you ladies out there today? 

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello lovely ladies

Ive been a bit awol, form hasnt been great have had a rotten cold since last thur so a bit down n the dumps..
Finally cancelled my 1st scan apointment kept living in the hope that a wee miracle would happen..

Alfiesmum still havent heard a thing my referral was sent start august..

justone how are you hun??

Aw pat im so soory to hear about your friends daughter.. Words can not explain how they are feeling at the minute

Ducky how are things?/ We had chatted ages ago about robbing a bank... Who wants to drive lol

richie so sorry you have had a awful time..

I wish i had taken baby aspirin with my last pregnancy.. Im so full of regret..

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem

Hi jillyhen

I had been following how you were getting on , on the cycles thread before. You have had such a hard time of it.
Unfortunately when things go wrong, especially if we have tried to do everything by the book, we end up blaming ourselves. When unfortunately a lot of times we would never have known any different.

I would never have known that baby aspirin was good to take. Likewise if I had more savvy I would have pushed for a Lap and not wasted my NHS cycle of IVF.

Again as someone else said this ' Limboland' is a horrible place - which none of us want to be in. 

My stalking the apts line in the City hospital has paid off and they confirmed my date would be confirmed at the end of September with a view to surgery being in October. At least I have a time frame to work to.

Jillyhen do you know who in the RFC you are going to see?

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Fingers crossed ritchie that you get seen then.

Im not being seen in the rfc been there & done that.. Its a consultant in gynae who i think deals with recurrent miscarriages..

I wouldnt go back to the rfc..

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem

Hi 

Apologies I thought your referral was in the Rfc too.

In fairness after my IVF experience should I go down that route again it would probably be another clinic too.

Hope you get over your cold soon.

Mags x


----------



## justone

Hi again Limbolanders...
*Jillyhen*Great to see you back online. ... Sorry to hear you've not been doing well ... hope you're feeling better very soon! Don't beat yourself up re baby aspirin! You did what you thought was best for you at the time.   
*Ritchiem* delighted to read your persistence has paid off. Roll on your appt date and subsequent lap op.   
AFM thank God it's Thurs. It's been a long, busy week! DH has booked us tickets for the Bluegrass festival tomorrow evening at the Folk Park in Omagh. Really looking forward to it as we've not been out in ages! Might have a wee vino or two... 
Massive    and plenty of    to everyone!


----------



## patbaz

Justone - enjoy the bluegrass festival.  My friend was at it last year (I think ) and she had a ball.  Enjoy your vino xx

Duckybun thanks for the words ofd encouragement it was appreciated.  How are you doing sweetie??

Jillyhen how are you doing huni??  Cancelling your scan must've been hard.  I remember doing that myself this time last year - it was torture.  Chin up sweetie remember we are all here for you             

Hello to Ritchiem, Catherine and Boo.  I hope I haven't left anyone out.

Went shopping for work clothes today.  I had no clothes left for going back to school, I have 3st and 3lb off so bought some cheap dresses and suit in primark cause I still have over 2 stone to loose and there is no point in spending money on good clothes.  So got paid today and between new car and new clothes I am flat broke 
MAybe I will get some nice presents for my birthday on sunday     

I am goint to blow you all some bubbles for luck

Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Boo333

Hello 

Limboland is a busy place at the moment!  But then you spend soooo much time waiting its no bloody wonder.

Justone - have a good time at your bluegrass festival sounds like it should be fun.
Jillyhen - are you going to be back at Causeway for your gynea appointment?  Hope your colds away seems to be hanging around!
Ritchiem - good for you keeping on at them has paid off you will be in for the op in no time. Nightmare that your buyer has pulled out.
Justone - can't I understand a lot about your condition but I hope after your lap you are set to go again.
Patbaz - so sorry about your friends daughter its awful to lose someone so young.  I turned 36 this month too enjoy your birthday.  Primark is hard to beat for work clothes I hate spending money on work clothes.

big hugs to Duckybun, alfiemun and Catherine.  Sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM - still waiting....................

Boo
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

What a horrible day..

No boo the consultant is in the Royal... A Dr Hunter

Still sniffling.. Thankfully the cold seems to be easing but my chest is awful cant seem to get it cleared at all roll on the 19th to get the tests done and then the consultant on the 20th.. My scan was to be on the 21st so that would have been a busy week.

Pat have you anything nice planned for your birthday?? Hope you get spoilt..

Justone enjoy your festival hope you wear your wellies..

i must go and get cleared up after the mornings clinic..

Will be on later

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Hi Jillyhen - no plans for my birthday, I have just bought a brand new car so the coffers are fairly low at the minute but the lovley ladies in my work gave me some vouchers this morning and organised treats at tea time which was lovely.  HAve you any plans for the weekend huni?

Happy Friday to everyone else xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Pat

Ive spent a fortune this month so far & its only groceries... Plus had to pay the aul credit card.. Grrr

I got my compensation from Ulster back with regard to the hassle i got.. It was a massive £20!!

No plans as yet hubby is playing rugby in clogher tomorrow plus its a bus trip so god knows what shape he will come in.. All depends on how i feel chest is a bit ropey.. If he is out i will get peace in the house with my furbabies..

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls 

is the change of name better??


----------



## justone

Hi again girls
Hope you're all having a nice chilled out day today.   
Had a really great time at the concert last night. Going to pop over for some more later. Music really is food for the soul!    Didn't need wellies as we were in a big heated marquee. 
You'll never find the time passing *Jillyhen* until your appts. Thankfully you've not had to wait months and months. How did DH get on at the rugby in Clogher?   
*Patbaz* Good health to enjoy your new car. What make is it?    for tomorrow. Hope you have a really great day.    
   to *Alfiemum28, Boo333, Cather1ne, Duckybun, Mags *
Massive      and       to each and every one of you. 
Hope I've left no one out.


----------



## Cather1ne

Hope you have a lively birthday weekend Pat. I can't believe we are back at school!

Hello to all the other Libolanders too xx


----------



## Cather1ne

I meant lovely but maybe lively is good too!!


----------



## ritchiem

Hi there, everyone sounds to be having a good weekend.

Belated happy birthday Patbaz , hope you enjoyed it.

Justone, the festival founds like good craic, and it's obviously on your doorstep, which is handy!

Jillyhen, is it Dr David Hunter that you are seeing? He is the consultant that I seen in July and he will be doing my Lap for endo in  October . He was very good in the appointment and answered all my questions.

Boo, I noticed from your info that you have had lap for stage 4 endo- if you don't mind me asking what the recovery period was? I've only recently been diagnosed and have not had much information on it.

Hi to Duckybun and Catherine and everyone else.

Afm- DP and I walked the Marie Curie Walk Ten last night at Stormont- brilliant night for a good cause and loads of fun. Both sore today- DP like the walking wounded. Need to work on our fitness!

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Patbaz happy birthday, hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow (hopefully we'll get some sun shine  )   it sounds like you work with a lovely bunch of people btw

Justone, sounds like you had a right laugh! Glad you enjoyed yourself hun

Jillyhen, 20 quid... They're having a laugh! I missed my mortgage repayment last month because one of the companies I work for bank with them and had zero cash flow... Nightmare! I hope you're saving it all for a rainy day!!! How's your chest feeling now? There's been an awful aul bug going round recently, dh and I were both felled by it a couple of weeks ago and it took ages to shake. Just take it as easy a you can and stay warm and dry.... Ie don't go outside!

Boo, As mags asked... Any info on the lap would be greatly appreciated. I'll be going in for mine sometime soon and a bit worried about getting back to work. I can't really take any time off at all as I'm flat out till Christmas! Is it just sore or is it actually impossible to do much? 

Catherine, and alfiesmum  

AFM, not much to report... Pat we ended up buyin a new car last week too and so far have had to field all the usual remarks from my brother in law... Ooh nice big family car, nudge, loads of room for carseats, nudge.... Honestly when will he start to get embarrassed by his own remarks... He's been making them since we got married and hasn't seemed to twig yet that maybe its not by choice that we are still childless??!
Also sent my forms into the insurance company to try to get approval for my lap privately. Had to jump through hoops to justify it. Went to the gp to get the forms filled in and gt a locus who didn't know me from Adam. It was quite interesting as she pulled up my electronic files which are littered with low iron blood results and constant 'urgent needs reviewed' notes going back to my teens... Humph, why is it only now that we are ttc that we find out all those years I suffered with af could have been investigated and potentially treated?

Sorry for whinge, feelin a bit down these days, someone throw a kick up the **** my way please?  

X
D


----------



## duckybun

Jillyhen I forgot to say that while I am still up for robbing a bank, you can't be the the get away driver!!! You'd be sneezing too much to get the key turned in the ignition  

Let's wait till you're in tip top condition and then we'll start planning....


----------



## patbaz

Ducky dont worry about whinging we all need to vent some times

I do work with some lovely girls - I am very lucky 

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Have just had a loverly Indian meal and am now having a glass of wine (will have to go for a run tomorrow to work it off before slimming world on Monday   )

Cather1ne I too can't believe that we are back at school!!  Could've stayed off quite happily 


I have an appointment for my review in RFC on 14th so we will see 

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend

Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Duckybun

I was the same . After MRI I was diagnosed with Endo and now after numerous ailments and diagnoses to do with bowel, stomach and AF it's now that I realise that it's been there since my teens. But no one dealt with it or told me what it could mean!

I went through the same frustrations in July with my diagnosis.

If only in your teens we could have been more informed. My DP hears this rant on a regular basis.

I'm hoping the lap for me isn't too invasive and that it helps with fertility within 6-9 months afterwards,

Enjoy what's left of ur weekend.

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

Just popped on quickly to say hello.  What a lovely day today.  It was roasting in my back garden.

Jillyhen - I like the new name.  Hope hubby wasn't too worse for wear after the rugby.

Duckybun and Mags - re the lap.  It is definately hard to move about the first week afterwards.  I have stage 4 so they removed a lot of it while they were there so that probably resulted in more pain afterwards.  I had 2 weeks off work and was able to go back no problems after that. (The constipation from the pain killers was nearly worse than the pain from operation! Make sure you take something to help you go).  I have a friend who got pregnant with twins just after her lap although she had 2 previous children but was having problems conceiving 3rd.  Does seem to work for some people and it should help if you have painful periods.  If you have any more questions I will try to help.

Catherine, Alfiemum, Patbaz, Justone big hugs to you's too!

Boo
xxx


----------



## justone

Hi girls
Hasn't today been really nice?  
Can't believe the weekend is almost over yet again...  
*Boo* Thanks so much for your info re the lap.   I've just posted a query re having a simultaneous lap with HSG on other threads so was wondering if having the 2 done simultaneously was uber-painful...  Will have to stock up on the prune juice yet again. Mmmmm lovely!?  (not!) I've never been dignosed with endo but always have had a very bad back and headaches when AF  is due to arrive and even when she is here for a few days...    TMI alert my bowels always play up round that time of the month too...  Considering the fact that it's only recently come to light re my considered _unicornuate uterus _ despite the fact that I have been back and forth to doctors, hospitals etc for the past eight years at least, I suppose anything is possible... 
*Jillyhen* Hope you didn't spend all your Ulster Bank money at once!  What are they like? 
*Pat* Hope your birthday was a lot of fun!  You'll never find the time passing until your revew...  
   to *Catherine, Alfiemum, Duckybun and Mags* 
          to everyone.


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Patb, hope you had a lovely birthday.

Justone glad you had a nice time at the bluegrass festival.

ritchie, yeah im referred to see h im, hopefully i wont have to wait long.. Do you have a direct number for him??

lol ducky..

Afm chest is a bit better still spluttering..Still waiting for my af is appear.
Ended up going out on sat night with a very drunk hubby.. 1st bus trip of the season and a few new ones had their initiations so there wasnt 2 many sober we lads..

Must go and get a bit of work done 

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Morning ladies, just popped on to say hi and see how we're alll keeping.... Heads not really in work mode today so I'm blowing bubbles instead  

Enjoy!

D


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls, im back!!

So glad ive now somewhere to vent, i also feel like a fraud writing on the current cyclers page, when im obviously no a current cycler.  So how are we all?

Jillyhen - massive massive      for you.  Im sorry i havent been online to speak to you.  My laptop was broke and im only back to work after the Lap. 

Patbaz - hey huni how are you?

Hi to all other lovely ladies some of you i havent met yet but im sure i'll soon get to know  

AFM - Im fully recovered now after the lap, thank god and im now back to work.  Hoping for a little miracle over the coming months. Have to see the prof in 6 months and then we will decide whats next after that.  Just going to relax and enjoy the next few months being us, the last few years have been hard and it def is a strain on the relationship.  So its time to get the fun back!


----------



## Jillyhen

Welcome back babydreams

Ive no laptop either so have to rely on my phone for ******** n work computer for here.

How is everyone else??

Ducky im the same hun rally cant be bothered..

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hey jillyhen,
Cant be bothered doesn't cover it, I can't be arsed! I have a history of depression and had to bite the bullet last week and call up for a repeat prescription of anti depressants. Urgh, just feel so blinking useless. Dh is being great though and I really don't know what I'd do with out him. Bless him, it's our anniversary this weekend and look what he's married to! I fed up of moping around but don't seem to be able to shake it just now. Yesterday was awful, I was hoping to get up today and tackle some stuff but haven't quite got round to it so now I feel worse.
Sorry for a negative post, just feeling blue

Hope everyone else is having a better time, and hi baby dreams, sorry you're back in limboland but glad to hear you've recovered from your lap

X
D


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw ducky bun

Im so sorry your are feeling so down..

((o)) a big massive hug from me...

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

ta jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hello everyone

Hasn't the weather been great (now that the schools are back).

Duckybun - just one day at a time hope tomorrow is better   How many years are you married?
I struggle a bit on the clomid.  I feel withdrawn at times and can't be bothered with people generally. Also temper is so short I have to try a bite my tongue especially with poor DH.

Babydreams282 - loving the PMA.  Getting the fun back is a good idea.

Justone - I think I had HSG done at same time too even tho I had already had one done.  Don't be worrying about the HSG it won't make the lap worse.

I've been trying to be good during the week and I had a bun in work today and just had bowl of Ben and Jerrys icecream.  I have no willpower!

Jillyhen, Patbaz, Ritchiem hope your all ok.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Alfiemum28

Morning all

Hugs    Ducky Bun & Jillyhen its hard to find the motivation!!  xx

  I havent really been bothered for the past few weeks and as I am self employed now feeling it on the purse strings!!!  Its hard to even get day to day things done!!!

But I have now this morning booked flights to serum and have apt for the 4th October to possibly discuss donor eggs.  I have conceived naturally before but the last few times have resulted in miscarriages!!!  41 on saturday and thats not helping the mood!!  But hopefully peny will have some answers and make our dreams come true. 

Roll on 4 weeks and hopefully the start of a new journey!!


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Alfiemum28 - good luck with serum, ive heard alot about that clinic and i hope it brings you your dreams.  4th October wont be long coming in.

Boo333 - Oh dont talk to me about will power, im the same ive havent been training in 8 weeks because of my lap and all ive done is eat eat eat    Went back to the gym last night for the first time and i can hardly walk today!

Duckybun - so sorry your feeling low, i hope you start to feel better soon.  Happy Anniversary for this weekend.  Hope your doing something nice to celebrate.  Its my wedding anniversary on next Thursday too  

Jilly - Hows things with you today missus?  

AFM - Heading away this weekend to Co Cavan so excited roll on Friday!  
Hi to all you other lovely ladies


----------



## duckybun

Hi

Gosh it's getting busy on here, which is great to know there's so much support but sucks so many of us are stuck in limbo land... maybe we should have a party (alcohol free of of course!)

babydreams - enjoy Cavan, it's great to be able to get away for a couple of days, hope the weather stays good for you

Alfiesmum - I hear you on the self employed thing... sometimes I think if I had a boss telling me to get a move on I'd get twice as much done! Great news that you've booked your flights, everyone on here seems to rave about peny and the success over in serum. And you kept that quiet about your birthday! Happy Birthday for Saturday hun xx

Boo -   thanks for the supportive words, sorry the clomid is getting you down. I've heard alot of people say it mucks about with their moods. But I guess it's worth it in the long run eh? Just remember to be kind to yourself and dont' beat yourself up for being snappy, just admit it to DH and say sorry when you need to, trust me I know! As for Ben and Jerry's, well I'm not one to give advice, I have been known to eat an entire tub in one sitting  

Jilly - thanks for the hug yesterday, I really helped alot. How's the chest? Still planning that heist and need a good get away driver....

Justone - sorry I didn't reply to your query about getting your lap and hsg done at the same time, but honestly I think it's a brucie bonus, at least you don't have to have 2 seperate procedures and as everyone else said the lap is the one that you have to recover form so I don't think the hsg will add any extra discomfort. 

Mags -   your dp and mine probably have a lot in common by the sounds of things... our rants re the nhs for one at least! any word on when you're lap will be yet?

Pat and Catherine - I hope being back at school is treating you both well

ASM - feeling a bit better today, I'd forgotten that the first week back on meds usually messes my head up more so I feel like I'm starting to come out form under the cloud (and the duvet) been working away today so at least I won't be beating myself up tonight about not gettting anything done. It's our first year anniversary this weekend and I've booked us into the seaweed baths down in newcastle for the weekend (they have apartments upstairs) and dinner in the mourne seafood. So really looking forward to getting some quality time. Hopefully the weather will do us proud but and we can knacker ourselves waking in the mournes, if not then we'll just hole ourselves up infront of the fire with the chess board. Then super relax in the seaweed baths on Sunday followed by full body massage, now if that doesn't put me in a good mood, nothing will!

 to all

Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ladies

Your weekend plans for your respective anniversaries/ birthdays sounds gorgeous- I am so jealous!

Boo thank you so much for the info on the lap I had been concerned about it. Buns and ice cream found absolutely lovely at the minute .

Duckybun - again I could do the whole tub too- though not good on the scales the next day! My Lap apparently is at the end of October- no date yet. Glad you feeling more like yourself.
I have seen the seaweed wraps etc many's a time going through Newcastle- looks brilliant.

Alfiesmum- good look and all the best in serum.

Jillyhen- I don't have a direct line for dr hunter. Just have a number for the royal and ulster independent and they will e mail him 

Hi pat, catherine, baby dreams and Justone - hope you are all having a good week.

Afm- trying to be good and lose some weight that I gained after IVF in may/ June and birthday and holiday in July. So on a new diet that me and DP bought on groupon - so day 3 today and I am hungry. Conversations around buns and ice cream not helping! Let's see if we last the 2 weeks  

Half way through week- roll on the weekend 

Apologies if I missed anyone out.

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

How are we all??

Babyd im doing ok.. Starting to feel a bit better.
Have you settled back into work?
Enjoy your weekend away..

ritchiem what was the diet??

justone how are you hun?

catherine how are things?

I rang the rch this morning to see if my referral has been received, they sent a letter out to me on the 31st august asking to arrange an appt.. So im up on the 18th sept @ 3.40.
Can anyone tell me what to expect?


Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Jilly - sorry for gatecrashing this thread - just wanted to see how you're doing. So glad you got a date for your appointment.


----------



## ritchiem

Hi jillyhen

It's called the Boosh diet and was offered on group on a while ago at a reduced rate of £40 for 2 weeks. Essentially every day you eat a snack bar, a dinner , dessert and a drink. All packaged food you can add water to.
So far 5lbs lost in 3 days- only a week and a half to go!

As I said before I have been to see dr hunter but I wouldn't know what to expect for the apt that you are going to. Hope all goes well for you and you get some answers.

I'm off work today, so it's just me, the sofa, my cats and the tv- bliss  

Hope you are all having a good day 

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks

ritchiem,he will probably ask previous history, menstrual cycles etc.. Will he do a scan??

Rosecat gatecrash away hun, i do it al lover the place..

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem

Hi jillyhen

At my apt with dr hunter he was checking for endometriosis, so no scan but a brief internal exam (lovely I know). And yes he did cover the rest of what you would expect.

Again I found him very easy to talk to, however it has been harder to get my Nhs lap apt date through him. On the Nhs he seems very busy- I think if I could have private it would have been within a few weeks. However due to having IVF Bupa wouldn't pay.

Hope that helps.

Mags x


----------



## patbaz

Morning Ladies just wanted to jump on and wish eveyone a happy weekend.

I know that I have been quite quiet over the last week but I am back to school and I am just knackered when I get home as I am still going to the gym every morning.  So up at the crack of dawn every day!!

I was at Norah Jones concert in Waterfront last night.  It was very chilled - she is excellent in concert.

Has anyone any nice plans for the weekend??

Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Happy friday ladies

Thanks ritchiem, be interesting to hear what he says..

How are you pat?? I thinks its the weather i got to bed exhausted then wake up the same.. My back is agony at night so im hoping that af i gonna rear her ugly head soon..

I havent rang the epu clinic to see what they say.. I can nearly guess by now..

Jillyhen


----------



## kitty3

hi every 1 
think im in the right place, we are hoping to start treatment,
had our first app and doc seemed very nice and wants me to have hycosy and to do timed intercourse usen gonal 
havent a clue what we are getting into  
after the exctment of getting a treatment plan now we have to wait and save
its crappy not haven the cash to do it all now


----------



## justone

Hi Limbolanders!
Another week beckons in limboland!
Sorry I've only had time to lurk recently and only getting round to post now, as I've been up to my eyes all week at work and have had no internet access outside work until now. Hope you've all had a nice restful weekend and that the change in today's weather hasn't gotten you down too much. 
*Jillyhen* Hope your chest is better now and that  has been and gone for you! Only over a week now to your appt with Dr Hunter.   
*Babydreams282 * glad that your lap is over and done with now. Did it take you long to recover? Hope you had a lovely weekend in Cavan! Maybe you'll be taking home a wee miracle from there...   
*Duckybun* Hope your weekend in the Mournes lifted your spirits. Sounded like my type of ideal weekend, although despite DH's best efforts I still can't play chess. Too many pieces, too many rules!   
*Ritchiem* Hope your boosh diet is going well for you! Wouldn't mind giving it a shot myself, although me being hungry turns into me being angry.   
*kitty3* welcome aboard. What's a hycosy? Don't get me started about having to pay for tx.   
*Alfiemum28* A belated     for yesterday! Hope you had a great day! Best of luck with Serum! It has a great reputation for us oldies!   
   to *Boo333, Patbaz, Catherine and Rosecat* Hope you're all keeping well.   
*AFM* Busy week at work. Had my appt with my GP on Wed. past. She was as fab as ever.    Spent 45mins with her!  Advised me to keep my stress levels as low as possible and told me to spend as much time outside of work at our house by the coast in Donegal as possible as I find it more calm and relaxing there. I've decided I'll sleep at home on Sun, Mon and Tues and spend Wed - Sat nights in Donegal in our holiday home. I will be alone on Wed and Thurs nights but DH and furbabies will catch up with me at the weekends. I have no access to the internet in Donegal so will rely on my mobile to lurk on FF from time to time. My lap 'n' dye with HSG is 2 1/2 weeks away so time is moving by fairly quickly for me as work is incredibly busy. I had a few lovely evenings in Donegal last week where I invited a few friends over for a vino or three! 
Enjoy the tiny bit of the weekend that remains and have a great week!


----------



## Jillyhen

Good morning ladies

How are we all??

Justone i still havent had a bleed  yet, spoke to the epc on friday if it doesnt appear by this week im to ring them.

Babyd how was your weekend away??

Welcome kitty, do you mean a hystercopy??

ritchiem how are you hun?

duckybun how are you feeling hun? Hope you enjoyed your weekend

Not much craic with me was out on a hen do sat night then spend yesterday at a make-up course, got made up like a cat was amazing. Still waiting impatiently for my period to come, almost 4 weeks since i had my last bloods done. Wake up with cramps but they ease off after an hour or 2.. Really getting fed up now.
Thankfully my cough is easing seeing the consultant next week plus get lung functions tests done.. Think i need rubbed out and re drawn.
Next week is a busy 1 for appointments, hubby cant come with me to the rvh work wont release him.. Raging..

Must go ang get some work done loads to do.

happy monday ladies

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Jilly - had a fab weekend, really feeling the affects of it now though and could sleep for a week.  I so cant do two days drinking in a row anymore.   Whens your appt with Dr Hunter?  I had to have two consultants for my op it was him and Prof McClure. 

Justone - Recovery from the Lap was worse than i expected to be honest, i thought id be back to normal after a week or so but that was not the case, it took me a good lot of weeks to start feeling more like myself, back to normal now though, thank god!  That sounds lovely spending half time here and half time up in Donegal, its a beautiful part of the world.  If it helps your stress levels, then thats an added bonus.  

Kitty - Welcome!  Are you with the RFC?  

Patbaz - im well jealous of you getting to the Norah Jones concert, i love her music, im sure it was great!

Duckybun - how are you feeling now hun, hope your alot better!  

Hi to mags, rosecat, alfiemum, boo and anyone else ive missed - hope you all had a good weekend!


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Babydreams - I'm not usually on this thread but just wanted to pop on and say hi to you. Hope you are doing well. you've been through the mill recently. I'm sure you're glad you've got your operation out of the way. I've got EC tomorrow at 10.30am? I'm v worried about it. Say a prayer will you? Will keep you posted.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi babydreams

Im seeing him next tuesday at 3.40.. Starting to feel anxious.. I just want to know why my angels didnt stay.. Finding things really tough at the minute.

I cant do 2 days drinking in a row or deal with a hangover!!


----------



## babydreams282

Rosecat - Already??      Didnt realise you were at that stage already.  I will say a prayer for you, i promise and i wish you all the best tomorrow.  Please do keep us informed.  Hope your enjoying your drug free day     

Jilly - awe huni   its only natural for you to feel down.  I cant even begin to understand what your going threw.  I hope you get some answers from Dr Hunter next week.  

This weather is so depressing - i need some sunshine


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw babydreams

The weather would depress you.

I hope we get answers and hopefully get preg naturally.
Would love to have another blast at ivf n maybe try gcrm as they now have a satellite clinic just up the road from me..

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Hi again *Limbolanders*
Another Monday clocked up! 
Best of luck *rosecat * for your EC tomorrow morning. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.   
Wow *Jillyhen* still no bleed! Here's a wee dance to bring it on! 
      
What does your GP advise? Is it normal not to have a bleed for so long? I'm so sorry that you're still not feeling great wee honeybunch! Sending you massive     through cyber space! It is       when our DH can't get to our appts! We need them for support plus they always remember things from appts that we forget and vice versa! I know what you mean about having another go at IVF... It's so hard to get off this tx merry-go-round, isnt it?    
Not long now until your appt with Dr Hunter. Sincerely hope he answers all your questions for you!    
Hi again *babydreams282* thanks for info re lap 'n' dye.  Did you take much time off work for it? Only over 2 weeks to mine...   Really looking forward to my time spent in beautiful Donegal. Really helps me to unwind big time! I believe and hope and pray the weather is to improve as the week goes on!    
A big   to everyone else!


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

Aw justone im tearing my hair out, have painful cramps today so hopefully something will appear soon. Thanks for the wee dance.
I havent been in contact with my gp, i contacted the early preg clinic in the gynae dept last fri was told if nothing appeared to contact them this week.. If nothing arrives by fri im gonna ring them..
This time next week i will be up the walls with nervousness...

How are the rest of you lovely ladies??

Isnt the weather awful, so cold n windy.. I got drenched this morning when i was out & about.. Not a happy bunny...

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Hi again *Jillyhen*
I'm so sorry to hear that you're not still feeling the best...    I hope you didn't aggravate your cold/bad chest by getting so wet this morning!   
The weather today was nasty  but it has brightened up a fair bit this evening, thank goodness!  It is so dark in the morning and gets dark earlier every evening. I hate this time of the year! I think DH and I both suffer from the dreaded *SAD*! 
Had a bit of a nightmare    when I came home from work earlier. I had left the car in reverse gear with handbrake on, only to spot it rolling back down the hill a few minutes later, thankfully brought to my attention by my two wee springers who were sitting watching it totally agog yet thankfully from a safe distance...    I ran out to try and jump into the car in an attempt to stop it but in my haste fell flat on my face  and grazed both my hands and knees while the car meanwhile went smashing into the hedge, breaking a headlight and deeply scratching the whole side of it on a gate.    I was really shook up about it all    and ended up in tears    over the whole affair. Thankfully DH came to the rescue!    
 is due tomorrow so I'm all over the place in more ways than one!!! 
Apart from that life is quietish and work is hectic!


----------



## duckybun

Hey Ladies,

Jillyhen, you poor thing... that blinking witch has alot to answer for... we spend half our lives dreading her and then when we need her to show up she's off sunning herself on the costa del sol while we're stuck here in the friggin rain! I'll add myself into Justone's AF dance just in case it helps


Justone.. Oh dear... i've done that so many times my car looks like that one in the episode of father ted when they try to hammer the ding out of it and end up wrecking the whole bloody thing. At least you didn't hit anyone else's car (I have very long suffering neighbours....) Funny, stuff like that always happens to me just before AF, I think my brain shrinks... maybe it's a 'thing'

Babydreams..   you siad you wanted sunshine, this is the best I could do...   

kitty, Hi! glad to have you onboard, sorry you're in the same boat though   where abouts are you?

Pat, sorry to hear you're knackered, teaching must be a head wreck. I don't think Id have the patience for it at all. Hope you're settling back into your routine though and feeling it less this week

Hi Mags, alfiesmum and boo   

AFM, weekend was lovely untill I had a meltdown... Lovely weather, walks on the beach, dinner out, etc, then bam out of nowhere DH made a comment to me that cut right to the bone and I ended up in tears for basically 24hrs. I swear to HF, IF is busting my head. The comment was nothing.. I mean nothing, and I took it so personally and ended up a mess. My poor DH brought me a huge bunch of flowers on Monday and everything is fine (not just because of the flowers, but they did help  ), but neither he nor I, know what's going to set me off again or when... I feel like I'm making him walk on eggshells and I don't seem to have any control over it. I really feel like it's time for us to go to fertility counseling so I can tell him all the stuff that's going on in my head. when I'm in the middle of meltdown I'm too upset to talk about it, and when I'm over it, it all sounds so ridiculous that I dont' know where to start explaining it. Have any of you lovely ladies been to speak to a counselor? if so can you recommend it, or any one in specific?

x
ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening all

Justone poor you, I done that only mine has rolled forward

Ducky I broke down last night also the tears wouldn't stop.  Came home tonight hubby had my tea cooked a glass of rose sitting plus bought me a bouquet of flowers. We then went to portstewart for an ice cream sundae.

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

jilly

this is such a hard journey, I've dealt with a load of stuff over the years (had a hard paper round as some would say) but I honestly think this is the hardest.... We've had some very shocking family bereavements which have been incredibly painful but to be honest, at least with a death there is a finality to it and the grieving process is actually one of healing, even if it hurts like hell. I feel like this is an ongoing grieving process, one in which the scab just keeps getting peeled off every month, and it never has a chance to heal... as long as we have hope we have to keep picking at it. I'm not saying I don't want to have hope... I want a family more than anything I just wish I knew if it was ever going to happen. If someone said you will have to wait 6 years, have x number of tx and undergo a load of heartache but in the long run you'll get your dream, I'd be like.. ok I can cope with that, unfortunately that's not the way it works.

I guess we just have to plough on as best we can and thank god for the loved ones we have around us, 

Massive hugs Jilly


----------



## Jillyhen

Ducky

The whole fertility/ivf thing is a struggle. 
I think if my period would arrive it will help finalise things..
We are hoping things are mocing forward with the adoption and hoping to be on the 3 day course in November.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon lovely ladies

Jilly - DH and I are both considering Adoption at the minute too.  Obviously i have to make a decision whether to have more tx or go straight to adoption but its something we have talked about.  Wishing you all the best with it!  Lets hope that dam witch shows her head soon  

Ducky - you hit the nail on the head with that one, its the uncertainty of it all the not knowing whats going to happen.  I just hate it when people say to me just relax, it'll happen for you someday.  If only i knew that for certain then id clearly relax and enjoy my time, knowing that oneday i'll have that little bundle but your right, its just not like that and something we each have to come to terms with, as hard as that may be.  

Justone - Jeeze... you were lucky you werent seriously hurt, im glad your ok.    I was told to take between 6-8 weeks off work due to the complexity of my operation, i ended up taking 6 and i def needed it.  

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok!


----------



## Jillyhen

Babyd

Adoption is our only answer at the minute and we know its a long process. I would have another go @ ivf if i had the money!! Hopefully Dr Hunter can give me answers and maybe we will have our own wee bundle naturally

What is your next step??


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - do you mind me joining this thread? I'm now in limboland myself earlier than I thought. I was having ICSI at the RFC - had 5 eggs collected yesterday and 4 were suitable for injection - unfortunately there was no fertilization at all so I am now in limbo aswell. Hope you are all doing well. I'll have to read over these posts to catch up on what's going on with everyone else.


----------



## ritchiem

Hi there ladies
Hope you are all well mid week.
Omg Justone , that car accident could have been much worse. Thankfully you weren't hurt badly.

Duckybun and Jillyhen I have to agree with how difficult this path is that we all seem to be on. My boss commented on the fact that I normally don't let my home life into my work life and in fairness normally I don't. But as I said to her most people try for a child or buy a house- 2 of the most emotional things a couple can do. DP and I are both doing both together. What makes it worse is that the house purchase had broke down again, and we don't know if it can be salvaged 

Also we are currently waiting for the Lap to continue the journey to have a child which is again has broken down.

So we are frustrated, confused and generally sometimes going to kill each other because these are 2 huge things that we cannot fix.

So my response to my manager was that it's affecting how I am work because I have no control at all over my fate in these 2 areas. It seems everyone else has the control wether its a consultant or an estate agent!. Very few people really understand how emotionally draining the whole fertility piece is. That's why it's important for me to learn how to cope with it from people here- it keeps me sane. Sometimes just reading helps with the really bad days.

So my Boosh diet was going well until the weekend where we had issues with our new mortgage then it was pizza and runs all the way:0)

So I think my manager sort of gets it now. 

I have been reading some if the recent posts, how people are feeling, looking at adoption and those who recently have been through fertility treatment and my heart goes out to all of you.

Hope things start to look up for us all.

Hi to all of you  

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hey ladies,

Rosecat   gutted for you hun, I'm so sorry you're stuck here with us in limbo land again,  . Was it your first cycle?

Mags, sounds like you're getting it pretty hard just now. At least you were able to talk to your manager about it, and it sounds like she was quite understanding, which is great. There's nothing worse than having to force a smile and keep up the pretense if you're having a bad day. At least now you know you can let your guard down with her a little if you need a bit of moral support to get you to 5 o'clock

Jilly, I can't believe you're still waiting on AF,  , maybe that'll help.. a bit of gentle goading...  I find that she turns up at the most inopportune moment, maybe you could try going to a yoga class tomorrow in white tracksuit bottoms.. or roller skating like that ad from years back. I hope you'll not have too much longer to wait hun  

Babyd , hi hun, hope you're well. 6 weeks!! Yikes you must've really been out of action. The whole lap thing is really starting to worry me now. there's no way I could take that amount of time off without planning it months in advance. I was really hoping to be in and out so we could just move straight onto ivf in the new year, but in saying that we still haven't heard back about dates so I guess I'll just have to wait and see. 

Justone hiya hun, hope you've been keeping yourself out of mischief  

Pat, Alfiesmum, boo and Kitty  

x
ducky


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies

Duckybun - im sorry if ive caused you any unnecessary stress - please dont confuse my Lap with the norm - mine was a very complex case and not at all like the ordinary procedure.  I have Deep infliterating endo - which has fused my bowel, uterus, ovarys and is growing right threw my vaginal wall.  So mine was a bad case...lol  Thats why i needed so much time off.  Normal laps needs about 2 weeks.  

Mags - god doing both this and buying a house - you really have threw yourself in at the deep end.  I really hope things start to give soon and good things start to happen for you  

Rosecat - im so sorry to read your news, this journey is so difficult.  Make sure you and DH take time out and recover from this and i hope the future brings you better things.  Welcome to Limboland - its Dreamers Paradise...lol

Jilly - We've been told wait 6 months before we proceed with any further tx, so at the minute we are just enjoying being a family of 2.  We will decide after christmas whether we want more tx or not.  If we have another go, i think we'll try GCRM.

Its my 4th year wedding anniversary today - this time 4 years ago the champers was flowing  

Hi to all other lovely ladies, hope your all keeping well


----------



## Boo333

Hi girls

I have been awol for a wee while.  DH is organising a charity golf competition for this weekend and there has been alot going on.  Not that I have anything to report just the usual limbo land    I have decided not to finish taking the last 2 months clomid.  I can't handle my temper and mood on it and don't think it going to work anyway.

I still haven't got my appointment for the royal so looks like it will be Nov before we are seen thats 6 months since we had our first appointment.  It's mental how long it takes.

Jillyhen and Mags sorry we are having a really tough time now.  It's really hard.  I haven't tried counselling but I have thought about it a few times. But don't think DH would be up for it anyway.

Rosecat so sorry to hear you are in limboland but welcome.

Babydreams happy anniversary have you anything planned for the weekend?

Just one hope it doesn't cost too much to get your car fixed!  Your lucky you didn't get squashed under it.

Big hugs to  Patbaz, Duckybun, Kitty.  

Friday tomorrow at last.  

xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning everyone

How are we all??

Sorry ive been awol, i still havent got a laptop just using work computer & phone.

Justone hope you are ok after your wee bang.

babyd if i was to go again i would def try gcrm

boo hang in there hun, i cant beleieve how long you where waiting.

thanks ducky..

Kitty,pat,rosecat hope you are all ok ladies

Afm!! Im doing oj still no flippin af rang gynae yesterday was told there was nothing they could do! Just sit & wait. My head is all over the place....
Hopefully Dr Hunter will scan me on tuesday to see what the craic is..

This must be a sign! My phone rang the other night and it was gcrm to see if i had got my pack and if i was interested in treatment! I looked at ubby and he just shook his head.. I just said to her that i wasnt going to have treatment at the minute but if iw as to go again i would definitely consider attending their satellite clinic in Ballykelly.. She was lovely on the phone .

Another weekend looms.. Has anyone anything nice planned??


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girlies

Jilly - hopefully they give you some answers on Tuesday.  Thats made about GCRM phoning you, omen or what  Freaky

Boo - The waiting around is the worst part, everyday im sure you going home hoping theres a letter for you with an appointment.  Hang in there and i hope you get it soon.  Going out for a meal tomorrow night for our Anniversary.  Hubby really made me sweat it out yesterday or should i say the flower company did.  I was just closing up the office when the van arrived with my bouqet - i nearly died.  Hubby thought id got them earlier on in the day and hadnt bothered to ring him  

Any other weekend plans for you ladies?


----------



## Jillyhen

Exactly babyd

I had been chatting about them at the beginiing of the week..
Have a lovely night out.. 

Quiet one for me, im working in the bar tomorrow so i cant vent out my bad mood on the customers!!
I hope he can give me some answers, as i put on the other thread my (.)(.) are aching and sorry for the tmi i still have the white spots i had when i was 1st pregnant... 


Boo clomid is awful i took it for 6 months and that wa bad enough.. Are you out over the weekend??

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Hi again* Limbolanders*! 

Have just returned home from another stressfree weekend by the coast in beautiful Donegal. Another busy week at work beckons... Hope you all enjoy what remains of the weekend!   
So sad to hear about that farming tragedy in Co. Down. RIP. God love the poor family.    
*Rosecat* So sorry to read your news. Sending you massive    through cyberspace. You're in my thoughts and prayers.   
Belated   *Babydreams282* Hope you had a lovely time with DH!   
*Jillyhen* Hope you're not tired after working in the bar yesterday! Can I have some of your energy please? Any sign of  yet? Not long until your appt with Dr. Hunter.     it all goes well for you honeybunch.    
*Duckybun and Ritchiem * Hope you're both feeling much better this week.    This IF tx lark really takes its toll on all of us. I honestly wouldn't wish it on anyone. Have often considered counselling but it's not very practical for me as it's only in Belfast and I live and work too far away to be able to give it a proper lash if you know what I mean.    
Hello and          to *Patbaz, Kitty, Boo and Alfiemum* Really hope I've left noone out. 
*AFM* Car still working but looks quite ghastly. Needs a full body spray but funds are low so it'll have to stay as it is for the next while. Still got some cuts. grazes and cuts myself... Work still busy.  Got an interview on Wed morning for a promotion at work. Am really, really dreading it as I always make a hames of interviews...       Have to work late on Tues night so don't have much time to do a lot of prep for it the night before...    Still it keeps me from worrying about my upcoming surgery which is on Wed week...
More from me later. Take care!


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning all

Happy monday.

I finally started to bleed on saturday night, i am so relieved  but yet sad that the journey is finally over.

justone poor you hun.. Do you rent your house out in Donegal??

I saw the posts on ** and i thought i recognised the name so texted hubby to see if i thought i was right.. So Devastating for the family. He was a good wee rugby player

babyd where you out at the weekend?

ducky how are you petal?

ritchiem how are you mrs?

I must go and get some work done, so much to do today..

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies - Monday Again!  Where does the weekend go?

Jilly - had a wee night out on Sat, had a indian and few cheeky coors light    How was your weekend?  Glad the AF has finally showed, means you can get some closure but im sure its sad too huni.    How you feeling about tomorrows appt?

Justone - good luck with the interview.  Its so sad about that family, i was near crying on my way to work this morning listening to it on the news.  You think you have problems until you listen to news like that, devasting for them all.

Ducky - hows things?

Rosecat - how are you and DH, i hope your both ok!  

Ritchiem - how are you?

Boo - hows things with you.  Ive never had clomid, so i cant sympathise with you but im sure you know whats best for yourself.  How did DH golf Comp go?

AFM - starting a new class at the gym tonight, its apparently really tough, so if i can move my fingers tomorrow, i'll let you know how i get on  

Hi to anyone ive missed, hope your all well!


----------



## duckybun

Evening all,

Jillyhen, so glad af finally appeared for you, and good luck for tomorrow. I hope dr hunter is as great as the ladies who know him have said, hopefully he'll be able to start getting you some answers.

Babyd, enjoy the new class! I haven't been to the gym in months and really need to start getting back, it's all about routine I find. What are you going to? I've tried all sorts and anything that requires rythym or coordination is beyond me!! Hope you had a lovely anniversary btw

Justone, good luck for the interview on Wednesday. Just make sure you do th tooth check before you go in, I once did an entire presentation with red lipstick on my teeth and felt like a tool the rest of the day when some one pointed it out (afterwards!!!)

Boo, hope you're feeling better now you're off the clomid, it sounds like a nightmare! Some people say it really turns them into Jekyll and Hyde...We had about the same wait with the rfc  between our initial consultation and next appointment. December to June...

Mags, hope you're well, hows the diet going?

Rosecat, how are you Hun?

Alfiesmums long time no hear, hope you're well.

Afm... Not much to report really. Working away, the next few months are going to be mental and I just got a new contract this morning too! So gonna be flat to the mat. We're hoping to go for a private tx in january with origin... Anyone know when I should get in touch with them to get the ball rolling? We had my cycle tracked with dr heasley 2 months back so we're on their books iykwim just haven't told them when we want to start tx. I just don't want to throw tx into the mix before then as I know I'll be working stupid hours and be stressed out to the max! 

Much love to all you lovely ladies
X
Ducky


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

I can't believe its Monday again.  I am off this weekend coming and heading out on Saturday night with the girls so can't wait til then.  Apart from the golf yesterday I had a quiet weekend.  DH did a really good job and we raised £831 for Macmillan Cancer Support. 

Ducky if you are going to be so busy in work it will be January before you know it and you will be back on the rollercoaster for real again (exciting and scary too!)

Babydreams fair play to you for starting a class. I am so lazy! A wee walk with the dog is the height of my exercise.  Hope your muscles aren't too sore.

Jilly good luck for tomorrow hope your not too nervous.  I am glad AF finally showed up.

Justone fingers crossed your interview goes well.  I always think its worse getting interviewed by people you already work with coz they already know you and you can't really tell any wee fibs or exaggerate too much.   By the way I love your posts with all the wee fairies and faces.

Big hugs to all the other limbotweener ladies hope you are all well.

xxxxx


----------



## justone

Hi again *Limbolanders* 
Hope your new week is going well so far. 
I'm feeling really tired this evening.  Couldn't sleep last night and then when I finally did fall asleep I felt I'd only been asleep a matter of minutes when DH woke me as he got up for work at the unearthly hour of 5am!!!! 
Enough about me for the mo!
*Jillyhen* Our house in Donegal isn't rented out... we had it rented out earlier this year but then decided as the rent we were getting for it was so low that we'd be better off making use of it ourselves and so it has been lying idle apart from when we use it ourselves since early July... We've been thinking about letting it out for holiday lets...  
Am glad but sad for you that  finally made her appearance over the weekend... IYKWIM... Best of luck for tomorrow for your app tomorrow. I'll be praying for you wee honey bunch!         
*babydreams82* Hope your gym class went well tonight and that you're not feeling too sore tomorrow. Glad to hear that you had a good wee night out over the weekend.      
*duckybun* Thanks for advice re interview. Am still dreading it. Hope you don't mind me asking why you chose Origin for your next tx cycle? Your work schedules sounds very similar to mine!      
*Boo*    to you and DH for raising so much money for such a worthy charity.    Like you my exercise is limited to me being walked by our 2 wee springers T & T.       Thanks for the compliment!  I love the wee emoticons too!Wish I hadn't applied for the promotion now as I'm getting really anxious about it.    
  to *Rosecat, Patbaz, Ritchiem, Kitty and Alfiemum* Hope you're all well tonight.      
*AFM* Work as mad as ever! DH and I met tomorrow 8 years ago. He bought me a beautiful bouquet of flowers today and has planned for us to go away at the weekend. He mentioned going to Sligo but I'd prefer to go away the following weekend as I want to be in Donegal at the weekend for 'the big match'! We were supposed to be going out for dinner tomorrow evening but due to me working late as well as having my interview on Wed morning we've decided to wait until the weekend so that I can drown my sorrows in style post interview sorrows that is...


----------



## ritchiem

Apologies as I am in the midst of a crisis regarding mortgage paperwork, but wanted to say good luck to Jillyhen for her apt tomorrow with Dr Hunter. Make sure you ask loads of questions.
Also to Justine for her interview on Wednesday, I'm sure you will do brilliantly  

Happy anniversary ( of you and DH meeting) Boo.

Have a good week ladies 

Mags x


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Yes you have all guessed it - i survived my class - just about, every muscle is sore but it was really brilliant

Ritchiem - hope you get that crisis sorted ASAP!!

Justone - Happy Anniversary to you and DH - A wee weekend away sounds the ticket but i know what you mean about being in Donegal for the match the atmosphere will be electric!  Ive booked Monday off as im sure we'll head out for a few to watch it on Sunday  

Boo - well done to hubby for this funraiser!  Have a great time with the girls on Sat, nothing beats a girls nigh out.  Im having one next saturday and i cant wait!

Ducky - i went to a class called body sculpt - all over work out really, hard work but i really enjoyed it.  Im thinking of having more tx in January too, possibly going to GCRM - we might be cycle buddies!

Jilly - good luck for today huni, what times your appt?  

Hi to all other ladies!


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Justone good luck for the interview
Happy anniversary hun..

id i fancy a weekend i donegal i know where to look for accomodation lol

Wow boo thats brilliant.. Wherabouts do you walk your dog??

Babyd glad the class went well you are putting me to shame!

ritchiem im sure your head is fried..

Afm!! Im bricking it i have questions in my head but i sure he will ask about previous cycles etc..

Thanks for all the good luck posts for today.

Jillyhen


----------



## Beat girl

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie and think im in the right place as i am currently on the waiting list at RFC. Feels a bit like no mans land. Does anyone know what the current waiting lists are like for both Private and NHS treatment? And when they send you an offer of treatment what happens then? Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## babydreams282

Hey beat girl welcome to the crazy train...lol  Only joking!

You certainly are in the right place, all the lovely girls on here are great and they'll be a great help for you over the coming months pending tx and after.  Not sure that the lists are like at the minute, it was 12 months for NHS when i was on it and the private was suspended but i think its got a little shorter for both now.  Ive heard of a few girls lately getting their offer letters between 9-10 months.  

When you eventually receive that golden ticket you'll go for bloods, then contact them when the following months AF comes and 21 days later you'll start, you'll get a planning apt a few days prior to this to go through all the meds and how to use them.  But dont worry you'll get more information on here than you will off the hospital anyway.

When were you added to the list?

Dont worry about asking questions, thats what the site is for, just ask away


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

God my head is buzzing!!

Thankfully I'm a lot happier today Dr Hunter is a lovely man. I panicked at first when I went in and got speaking to him! He said I wasn't really fitting the criteria do I felt my heart break but when we started talking he asked how my periods where n how heavy etc I must've met the criteria then!

He thinks there is an issue with implantation  so I'm to get all the bloods done with my gp then start the aspirin n high dose of frolic acid then go back in 2 months he did a quick scan just to see how my womb looked & is happy enough. I don't need to get a hystercopy done as I had an hsg do e in 2009 so he is going to request the results & copy from that.

Has advised me to keep hubby in the spare rio
For 2 months until my results come back. 

He also mentioned that I may have had no problem getting pregnant n might not have needed Ivf in the 1 st place!!

Sorry no personals I'm on my mobile n just wanted to let you know how I got on

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Beat girl

Hi babydreams- added to the list in July, gearing myself up for the wait, I'm not the most patient at the best of times lol!!! had loads of bloods done at the time/ wonder I had any left! Can't wait to get started, though it's all a bit scary and I'm a terrible one for over googling things!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Beat it welcome hun..
You will probably be waiting at least 9 months before you get any word..
Stay away from google it will fry your head.
Is your hubby on multivitamins??

Sorry for the me post last night was on the mobile..

justone good luck for the interview today..

How is everyone else??

Im feeling so much better today a bit postive so fingers crossed i will have my own wee miracle.

Jillyhen


----------



## Beat girl

Hi jillyhen, no DH not on multi vitamins- should he be? You now habe me thinking il be running over to Boots in my lunchbreak!!Im on the 5mg of Folic Acid and have been for over 18 months..

You are right to stay positive, negative thoughts only use up more energy anyways!


----------



## Jillyhen

Beat it

Would do him no harm for our last 3 cycles i had hubby on zinc plus vitamins c and for our last cycle i got him mulitvatamins from tesco which where also for well being and he had a increase in his swimmers..

We where also told we had unexplained infertility as there was nothing wrong with me or hubby's swimmers. Dr Hunter asked me yesterday why i had been referred for ivf.

I was just on the folic acid 2

Asny questions just ask we have all been through it

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

*Hi girls
Quick one from me. Didn't get promotion.    Feeling very deflated.    Will post properly later. *


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw justone

Sorry to hear that bug hugs hun..

Jillyhen xx


----------



## ritchiem

That's brilliant Jillyhen. I'm glad you found him nice to desl with and you were able to get your questions answered. 

All sounds really positive and upbeat, as do you!

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Welcome Beat it, this is a wonderful forum of information and support- so just ask away.

Justone- sorry to hear that - their loss I'm sure 

Hi to baby dreamz, duckybun, boo and the rest of you ladies- hope your week is going well.

I'm stlll in the middle of mortgage hell and still no date for Lap yet. 

It's all about patience and waiting at the minute- seems to be all most of us ever do!

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi Mags - sorry you are stuck in a rut with your mortgage things like that are so stressful.  Hope you get it sorted soon. Is this your 1st house?

Justone - sorry you didn't get your promotion  

Jillyhen - brilliant to hear you are feeling positive.  Hope your wee miracle comes soon. I just walk the dog up a wee country road near my house.  Hope the rain stays off tonight and don't get stuck in one of those showers.

Hi Beat girl - welcome to limboland!

I had chippy for tea. I am useless! Away to take dog a walk see if I can get rid of some guilt.
Hello Babydreams, Pat and anyone else looking in.

Take care  Boo xxx


----------



## justone

Hi again *Limbolanders*   
Proper post from me now.  
Welcome aboard *Beatgirl* The girls here are first class when it comes to help and support so hopefully you'll soon feel at home here. Don't worry about asking any questions... most of us have been on FF for a while and so have accummulated a wealth of knowledge about this horrendous merry-go-round aka TX!!!  If we can't answer your question, we'll be able to advise you of someone else who can! Best of luck with your tx cycle at RFC.    
*Jillyhen* Delighted your appt went so well with  H. yesterday. I love to see you being so upbeat again. Hopefully he is the answer to all your  and that with his advice and support you'll soon have your wee  to love and cherish. If you ever fancy a weekend in Donegal, you'd be more than welcome, I hope you know that!   
*ritchiem* Really hope you get that mortgage aggro sorted out ASAP and that you get your date for your lap really soon too. 
*babydreams* Would love to be fit enough to join a class like your _bodysculpt_ one... You must be super fit! If I were to go for another tx cycle, I think I'd choose GCRM too! You'll never find the time flying by between now and Jan. DH and I went out for dinner earlier tonight as neither of us could be bothered to cook, tbh! I had a really delicious thai red king prawn curry! We are going to see how the lap 'n' HSG op goes on Wed next before we finalise where and when we'll head away for a wee weekend away. Am really looking forward to match on Sun. I'd prob have booked off Mon too only for op on Wed.   
*Boo* Hope you enjoyed your chippy. Hard to beat a chippy any night of the week.  What kind of a dog do you have? Our two T&T are lying asleep in front of the fire as I type.   
Hi to *Patbaz, Alfiemum, Rosecat, Duckybun and Kitty* Hope you're all keeping well tonight!   
*AFM* Totally flunked the interview today as I predicted I would!


justone said:


> *AFM* Got an interview on Wed morning for a promotion at work. Am really, really dreading it as I always make a hames of interviews...       Have to work late on Tues night so don't have much time to do a lot of prep for it the night before...    Still it keeps me from worrying about my upcoming surgery which is on Wed week...


I have surprised myself as well as DH by not shedding any    literally over it. I've decided that my life outside work is far more important than that of inside work and that while the extra money would have been nice to have, is it really worth the angst  

Enough of me for now. Have decided to spend next couple of nights with DH and furbabies at home and not head to Donegal until Sat morning so I'll be online between now and then. In the meantime take care!


----------



## ritchiem

Hi there

No Boo its my 3rd mortgage actually. I'm a bit like Justine I waited to meet the right person which I did 2 yrs ago. Now we are ryv and trying to buy a house- hence high stress levels for both of us!

The talk of food from you girls between chips and curries is do unfair to those like me on a diet- sooo jealous!

Everyone sounds in good form this evening.

Night 
Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Evenin all,

Mags stick to your guns on the diet and ignore the rest of us! I'm just after finishing of an entire family sized dairy milk ( but justifying it with af!! )

Just one, sorry you didn't getthe promotion but you know things always happen for a reason and you might well be right about the whole work Life balance thing... You could probably do without the extra stress ESP when ttc. Hugs all the same, x you asked why we chose origin a while back and I didn't answer sorry! There's no real answer, didn't want to go with rfc, can't stand the consultant we have for our Nhs go and I just have no faith, and since I know he works for grcm it just put me off as I reckoned at the end of the day it'd be the same advise and lack of empathy... We had my cycle tracked 2 months ago at origin with dr heasley to make sure I was ovulating and I really liked him so we're jus going to stick with him for our private go. How about you? Why did you decide to go elsewhere?

Boo... I see your chippy and raise you a bar of dairy milk and two glasses of wine (   ) 

Mags, deep breaths, patience is something we all need in abundance! Sorry your still having mortgage issues  

Jillyhen, I'm so glad to hear that you liked dr h so much, it makes all the difference when you have confidence in people doesn't it? It's just an odd journey we're on, I can't believe how much you've been through with all your tx and then to be told that it might not be getting pg that's the problem at all!! I really hope there is a quick resolution to this all and you get a lovely bundle soon xxx poor dh though! being kept in the spare room for 2 months, you'll have to start wearing potato sacks do he doesn't get any ideas 

Babyd Hi Hun  

Beat girl, welcome on board. We signed our consent just before you so the second we get our letter I'll let you know and you'll be about a month behind us! 

Patbaz, how are you Hun, long time no hear x

Rosecat, alfiesmum, and kitty, hey xxx

Afm... Af arrived this morning so I've been lying in the bath for the last hour eating chocolate and drinking wine! My toes now resemble prunes and the water can be described at best as tepid so I'd better call it a night before I either catch pneumonia or drown in a chocolate and wine induced coma!

X
Ducky


----------



## justone

Hi again *Limbolanders* 
Hope Thursday finds you well in spite of the nasty weather . I'm at work so will try to keep this brief...
*Duckybun* Chocolate and wine sounds like my idea of bliss! Usually don't need  as an excuse though to indulge!    Not sure about the bath though... can't soak too long as I get bored too quickly!    Re tx, I had unresolved issues with both RFC and OFC so I wouldn't choose them again... Don't want to go into it all here but if you PM me your email address I'll fill you in..      
*ritchiem* The mortgage lark is head frying!    DH and I could write a large book about our experiences...!    Hopefully you'll soon get it sorted and your stress levels will lower...      
 to everyone else. 
More from me later.


----------



## patbaz

Hello ladies
frist off I have to apologise for not being on more.  Internet in the house has been on the blink  so I have been reading everyones posts in work but didn't have time to post. So sorry all I have been a crap FF this past while 

Jillyhen huni so glad you got some answers and some faith back in yourself.  Everything will come good for you sweetie I have no doubt.  I do feel sorry for your DH though spare room for 2 months, he will be bursting I am sure!!!  You will have to lay off the sexy underwear   

Just one how you doing huni??  I went for a promotion in work a few years ago and completely flunked the interview.  Interview was so bad that my boss asked me what had happened later and I had no excuse.  It was embarrassing!!!  So I know you cant have been as bad as I was,  and like you said do you really need the extra stress when you are already going through so much?  Sending you hugs    

Duckybun - whats the craic with you?  I love a good soak in the bath and the chocolate and wine sound divine.  I have not had a good pig out in so long    Slimmimg world makes me feel guilty about it     But sure its all in a good cause maybe I will get a wee miracle when my BMI is perfect.  Still a long way away though 

Ritchiem - i know how frustrating Mortgages can be  when we were selling our house a couple of years agao the peope who were buying it let us down 3 times caus etheir mortgage fell through.  So stressful and frustrating  it would drive you nuts   

Beatgirl welcome to the madness.  Everyone here is lovely and unforunately we are all very well versed on all things tx related.  Anything you need to know one of us is bound to know the answer from personal experience   Good luck with your tx when you get the call.

Boo tut tut on the chippy !!!! I am so jealous I haven't had a chippy in weeks,  I hope you enjoyed it and had some for me.

Hello to all the other lovely limbolanders.

AFM I had my review in the royal the other day with dr MCDreamy   (4 months after my BFN!!!)
I have an MRI now booked for the 8th of October and surgery will happen soon after that I hope.  I still have had no af since the small bleed I had  on the 8th of July so since last tx i have not had a proper period yet.  Feel really yuk with it though!
On a positive note i now have 3 stone 9lb off and am running every morning for 30 mins before work and I feel so much  better for it.  Got to go but I hope you all know that I read all your posts even though I don't post as much as I should
I pray we all get our miracles soon

Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone
Pat great to hear from you.  Not long til your MRI and surgery.  Its good you are getting something done after 4 months waiting.  The ol' witch causing problems again I see.  She has a lot to answer for.  Your doing so well with your SW and running too. It's fab what you have achieved,

Ducky bath choc and wine sound amazing. We never have enough hot water for a good long soak.  I am jealous.

Mags any progress on the mortgage front - never gets any easier does it.

Just one we have a springer/pointer cross he's a wee dote. Is it 2 springers you have?

Hi Jilly hope you are well

Friday tomorrow happy days  
Hope eveyone has a good weekend incase I am not back on.

Booxxx


----------



## justone

Hi again *Limbolanders* 
Hope you're having a nice Thursday evening. 
     Almost the weekend again!!!! 
Good to see you back on here again *Patbaz*  on tremendous weight loss. Wish I had 1/10th of your willpower...  Re my disastrous interview yesterday it was more or less exactly the same as you described it was for you, only difference was DH had rung me literally seconds before my boss came in and as we have a strict no mobile phone policy I dropped the phone to my feet without hanging up so had to endure the double embarrassment       of my boss telling me loads of places where I flunked in the interview    while DH listened in...    Thankfully DH was most sympathetic    having heard the whole conversation!!! Have decided to take my time going back to work after my surgery and wait until I'm 100% ready for it! I hope you don't mind me asking what you're having an MRI for. Time's going to fly between now and then, especially if you're really busy at work... Dr. McDreamy is really nice, isn't he?    I unfortunately only met him once during my 2 tx cycles at RFC. Hope you soon get a date for your surgery!         
*Boo333* Yes we have two very bouncy springers who are so cute yet have so much energy. They walk DH and me a few times a day instead of us walking them, IYKWIM!!! Have never seen a pointer springer cross. I've seen a sprocker though and it was so, so cute! (springer cocker cross) Any plans for the weekend?   
Hello and massive hugs to all other *Limbolanders*


----------



## patbaz

Hi justone. I am having an MRI for endo and a cyst I have in my womb. Dr thinks it may be attached to my bowel and ovary. So having MRI to see what surgery I need. Hoping to have answers soon as not getting any younger!!
Am going to Dublin for the big match on Sunday I am originally from Donegal so really looking forward to it.  Anyone else doing anything nice??


----------



## ritchiem

Hi patbaz, your MRI sounds vary similar to why I had mine and I am due to go for my Lap next month. Pre assessment confirmed for the 17th- so really need to stick to the diet!
Well done for the weight loss that's amazing!

Duckybun shame on you- a large bar of Dairy Milk. How could you do that to me?

Justone I know that it's not nice to have fun at someone else's expense- but your interview experience had me and DP in stitches- hilarious.

Hi jillyhen and Boo - mortgage application is away for approval so we can't do anything this weekend- so going to not stress about it. Jillyhen ur poor hubby- that will be a long 2 months- but for the greater good!

A lot of you girls seem to be talking about the pets that you have, predominantly dogs- springers in fact. I was brought up with springers and would love one. Currently have 2 cats, but the plan is to get a springer puppy when we get our house.

Plans for the weekend- working on Saturday and then looking for furniture on Sunday. Fun and games.

Have a great weekend ladies!

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Evening all,

Mags... Hanging head in shame... Soz x 

Patbaz, good to hear from you Hun. Ignore me and my pig outs! You're doing so well, and trust me I've regretted it all day today!! Who is dr mcdreamy btw? I've only ever seen dr train and I'm almost certain that's not who you're on about... Unless you have quite obscure tastes!! Great that you've got yyour date for the MRI. I had one years ago when I had a back injury and it's really odd seeing pics of your insides like that! 

Just one, sounds like you've had one of those days!!! Mortifying! At least your dh was sympathetic though! A for being bored in the bath... Not a bit of it, mask mask, full body exfoliation and then a script to read.. Bliss!! I'd really appreciate your wisdom about rfc and origin, pm me, all info welcome if it helps us make more informed decisions after all it's a he'll of a lot of money to be spending isn't it??

Jillyhen, hey Hun x

Kitty, alfiesmum, babydreams, beatgirl and rosecat 

Afm.... Scundered tonight. Every month my cramps seem to get worse and tonight I had to drive home with my legs shaking every time I had to put the frigging clutch in.... Surely that's not right? I still haven't got a date for my lap, haven't heard anything from the insurance company and nothing from the nhs (been on their waiting list for over 3 months now)..... Finishing of last nights bottle of wine to take the edge off! 

Much love to all xx
Ducky


----------



## kitty3

hello ladies ,
i posted then when off on hols lol
just been reading through some of the posts
seems like lots happen !


----------



## justone

Hi again *Limbolanders * Hope Friday finds you well and that the  weather is perking your moods up. Once again I'm at work so will try to keep this brief...
Poor *Ducky* you're really going through a  nightmare of a time. Keep hounding the clinic/hospital for them to give you a date! That's what we're all taxed to the eyes for!    Do you drink herbal tea? Camomile tea helps relieve cramps for me. Hate the taste of it though! Peppermint tea also helps and it's not quite as vile! Your pains sound so severe.    Have you seen your GP about this? Maybe s/he can chivvy the waiting list along quicker for you. Hope you're experiencing relief today and feeling better in yourself wee honeybunch!   
*Patbaz* You'll never find the time flying by between now and your MRI, particularly if your work is hectic.   Gosh,  you must be in a huge amount of discomfort with all that going on...    I'm sure the atmosphere in Croker will be electric on Sun.     Am  and  that Sam comes up this way again... it's been too long!!! I'm hoping to persuade DH to find a lively pub in Inishowen for us to watch the match on Sun.     
*ritchiem* Poor you having to work on a Sat!    Not fun!    Good luck with your furniture shopping on Sun.    Love shopping for house stuff like furniture but hate  shopping for food and clothes!   Absolutely adore springers but they're such lively wee things, they really keep you busy!!!    We also have a very big, lazy but lovable 6 year old cat too. Love cats and kittens too!    
Good to see you back *Kitty* No craic?   
  to *Jillyhen, alfiesmum, babydreams, beatgirl and rosecat * Hope you're all keeping well and that *Limboland* isn't driving you up the wall.     
*AFM* Still feeling  re interview but keep telling myself  only 2 more days of work until op and then I'll be off work  for a while recovering!    
More from me later!


----------



## Beat girl

Hey Everyone!!! 

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend as much as I am!! Cant wait to get out of work and have a sneaky drinky! Feel like a lovely big G & T but will see!! justone you will have a ball watching the football on Sunday!! I'll not get out to the pub but DH is already saying that he doenst plan on moving from the sofa all weekend cos there is so much good sport on!  limboland not too bad at the minute. Bought DH a huge big bottle of multivitamins there yesterday and am thinking of going back to yoga tomorrow...but i likely will just lie in bed watching QVC LOL! 

Have a great weekend all!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Pat hubby says im not going to the back room... I wouldnt mind a good nights sleep for a change lol

ritchiem hopefully yo wont have to wait that long for the mortgage to come thru.. Im sure your head is turned.. Ive only done it once and even then it was tough..
we have 2 pets a very spoilt golden lab and a cheeky black cat.. My pup is gettin old but he is beautiful and the other is a wee monkey and not ery affectionate except at 5.30 in the morning when i get a wet nose i my face.. Wee S***

justone enjoy the match... 

ducky i would be on the phonce every day hounding them..

kitty how are you doin?

i cant believe its friday already thank crunchie.. We have nothing planned hubby is off but the funds are low so i think he is heading out wit the guys he used to work with so we will maybe go for a wee drink together then he will head to the port and meet the rest..

Jillyhen


----------



## kitty3

good evning ladies wel err morning lol
night shifts have my mind boggled   lol
hope you all have something nice planned for the wekend  
im back in work after my holidays and have holidays blues   i wana go bk !
as for the pet thing jillyhen i know how you feel about wet noses
except our cat jumps on our bed at all hours to be let out the poors dogs wouldnt dream of it


----------



## duckybun

Hey ladies,

Bit of a late one from me, just finished some work burning the candle late and now Im lying in bed and can't get to sleep!! Grrr

Kitty, I'm dying for a fur baby, dh is dead set against getting a dog but I think I might be able to guilt him into getting a wee pooty tat. I've always had cats and really miss the company, there's nothing like a wee warm purring fuzz ball snuggling up on your knee on a cold winters night  

Jilly, hope you had a good weekend and managed to squeeze in a few wee jars with the hubby x I think you're right I need to get on the blower and start nagging people to find out what the craic is with this waiting list. 

Beat girl... You're a girl after my own heart, g and t hmmmm. Mind you I've turned into a total light weight with ttc, don't really drink these days and a couple goes right for my head. Got totally swallied last night, cooked up a storm for my wee brother and his girlfriend and we all ended up a little more than merry!

Justone, hugs honey!! Thanks for the kind words. I have been to the gp, just need to keep on at them I guess, our gp surgery is crap, I've seen a different doctor every time I've been for the last god knows how long. Hope you enjoyed the match today btw!! When is your op exactly?? Let us know so we can send you random junk to keep u amused while you're there! 

Mags, how'd the furniture hunt go? I'm not to be trusted when it comes to such things... I ended up bring home a chaise long not so long back which dh hates!!! It is ridiculous we live in a terrace so not really a stately style chaise long suiting home but who cares! It matches nothing else in the house but I swear it's the comfiest thing to lie on x

Pat, hope you're well and still having fun running everyday (very impressed btw!!)

Boo, alfiesmum and anyone I've missed, hugs x

Afm, I can feel the ole eyelids getting heavy now... Alls well with me. Had a great night last night with my brother and his girlfriend, suffered for it today mind you! 

X
Ducky


----------



## justone

Hi again  *Limbolanders*  Hope this horrible blustery Monday finds you well and that the  weather isn't depressing you too much. Once again I'm at work so will do my best and try to keep this brief... 
*Patbaz*  What a win for Donegal yesterday!      You must be absolutely delighted. It was such an exciting match! Did you go out to celebrate?     DH and I went out for a lunch to a lovely wee pub in Moville called * Rosatos * and then went to a wee local bar called *Suzie's * I think  in Moville to watch the match. The atmosphere was great! It's really perked up the whole county. We stayed down in our holiday home last night after the match.     
*Ducky * Glad to hear you had a good night on Sat nite. Worth the headache  afterwards if the night itself was good craic!   
*Jillyhen* Was wondering if you and DH went to the memorial service yesterday. A lovely tribute to the memory of Nevin Spence RIP by the rugby fraternity.   
 *alfiesmum, boo333, babydreams, kitty, ritchiem, beatgirl and rosecat * Hope you're all keeping well.   
*AFM* Appt with GP on Wed morning to organise sickline  and then op scheduled for 1pm on Wed afternoon. Only today and tomorrow left at work although tomorrow I'm working late again so I'll probably be wrecked by the time Wed comes.  Am trying to stay upbeat    over the next two days so that I'm emotionally prepared for Wed. come what may.    
More from me later girls. Take care!


----------



## ritchiem

Hi girls
Justone it must be catching- I had a call today from the city hospital and I've been moved up to the 1st October for my Lap. I had been told my pre- assess was on 17th oct now it's this Thursday!
I was so not prepared for how quickly that moved- I hadnt even realised that I would have to stay in hospital and apparently I do.
So I can fully empathise with you- I dont even know if I have to stay overnight or how much time off I will need after?

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Duckybun, funnily enough we were looking at a patchwork chaise longue the other night- it was gorgeous. Glad you enjoyed ur girlie night. I have one lined up in 2 weeks- will need to see how I am after the surgery.

Isnt it a horrible night- currently have a hot water bottle on my tummy and my 2 cats snuggled at my feet on the sofa- already in my pj's  

Patbaz I'm sure u had a ball on Sunday with Donegal winning.

Jillyhen, boo, baby dreams, beat girl hope you all ad a great weekend

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

Really feels like winter tonight with that wind and rain. Brrrrrr.

Mags wow that doesn't give you much time to prepare but great your getting the ball rolling.  I was off about 2 weeks after lap but everyones different.

Justone good luck for Wednesday you'll be grand.  Just keep positive it's just one step closer to getting your dream.  

Duckybun hope you're next to hear.  I know how you feel with legs shaking and pain I am same its horrible.

Sounds like a lot of drink on the go this weekend!  I had a great night out with the girls on Saturday night.  Pizza, rose wine, cocktails and then a wee dance,  What more could you ask for. 

Jilly, Patbaz, Babydreams, Kitty, Beatgirl, Hope everyone is doing good and keeping snuggled up warm.

Oh nearly forgot I rang RVH on Friday and there are 15th people in front of me on waiting list for reviews so they reacon thats about 3 weeks apparently they take one a day.  So hope I won't be waiting too much longer  

Take care
Boo
xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies

Hope your all well.  Still suffering from being out on the lash on Sunday for the game, i swear im getting too old for drinking...  

Justone - good luck for the lap tomorrow.

Boo - lets hope you hear from them soon, theres nothing worse than waiting around.

Ritchiem - i stayed in for 5 days for my Lap, i know mine was a difficult case but just be prepared to stay at least one night.

Duckybun - how you feeling, has your hangover jogged on yet?  

Jilly - how are you hun?

Big hello to patbaz, beatgirl, kitty3, Rosecat and anyone else ive missed.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all?

What a miserable day, my office & surgery is like a fridge so cold...

Justone how are you doing hun? All set for tomorrow..

ritchie wow good news on the surgey being moved forward.

ducky, my furr ball is a bad wee tinker lies at my feet some nights and all i get if i move is a nibble or a scratch... Hows the form

Kitty how are you petal?

Afm! Not much craic with me, ended up at the rugby club with hubby on sat afternoon had a few wee bottles of coors light was lovely to spend a saturday together as we are either working, or he is playing rugby or away to referee a match.. Ended up in our local sat night then hit a house party.. Needless to say my head wasnt great on sunday so i was a right lazy midding and didnt get dressed at all and when i did i had to change my pj's as i manged to miss my mouth and spill soup over me!! Duh Jilly

Everything at a stand still at the minute waiting for the letter from the rvh to get the bloods done and then start the aspirin & folic acid.Then the adoption classes start end nov..

Jillyhen


babyd hopefully the hangover settles...

patb how are things?


----------



## duckybun

OM F****** G !!!!

Jilly took your advice and phoned the rfc to see when I might have my lap!!!!! Uuuurrr... This Thursday! They sent my appointment letter to the wrong address !!!! Wtf! Seriously? They've sent it to the address I lived at 10 years ago with my EX, im in shock!

Sorry no personals, shell shocked!

Just one hugs for tomorrow x


----------



## duckybun

Meant to say jilly, thank you! I wouldnt have called of you hadnt said to!


----------



## Jillyhen

Well flip me Ducky

Im gobsmacked hun, that gives you less time to worry..

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

my god Ducky they really are useless! hope you can get off work ok.


----------



## ritchiem

Wow ducky, that's 3 of us within 1 week getting their op done.
What are the RFC like? In fairness I had the same issue for my first Ivf appointment with them.
Again you have less time to stress. So good luck to you for Thursday.

Good luck Justone for tomorrow :0)

Sounds like you had a nice weekend jillyhen and baby dreams 

Just received my new appointment letter from the city- need to get a sample bottle- so need to get to the doctors tomorrow.

Have a lovely evening 
Mags x


----------



## justone

again *Limbolanders* 
Hope this miserable Tues evening finds you all well. Thank you so much    for all your well wishes for tomorrow's op.    I've been so busy yesterday and today at work  that I haven't had much time to dwell on it...  It's bizarre yet great news that both you *ritchiem* and *duckybun* are having yours so soon too! At least we can compare notes afterwards!    I don't know if I have to stay in hospital tomorrow night or not yet... I hope not!     I was supposed to see my GP tomorrow morning but she has had to cancel on me due to a family bereavement...  I'll just have to go with the flow, as they say! 
*Boo333* Your night out with the girls on Sat sounds like just what the doctor ordered!    
Really pleased to hear *Jillyhen* that you also had a great time at the weekend. I haven't had a PJ day in ages...will make up for it in the coming days!!!   
*babydreams282* It usually takes me a few days too to recover from a night out. Have become such a lightweight when it comes to drink these past few years... must be getting past it!   
  to *rosecat, alfiesmum, beatgirl and kitty* and anyone else I may have missed...
*AFM* I am taking it easy now camped out on sofa nibbling chocolate in front of a toasty open fire. My back is sore tonight which usually happens every month at this time - to remind me that I'm ovulating!!!    How ironic is that      
More later!


----------



## Limbo2

Hi girls, long time lurker here, hope you don't mind if I join in??









I couldn't believe it when I came on earlier & read about Duckybun & ritchiem getting dates for their ops - I got mine in the post today too!  I've to ring the city hospital on Sunday morning to check they have a bed for me - fingers crossed they do!  - then admitted Sunday, laparoscopy & cystoscopy on Monday. I'm absolutely over the moon to finally get a date but bit scared too! 

Just to give you a brief history, hubby & I have been ttc for just over 2 years, we were referred to RFC after a year. Saw Dr there who done bloods & ultrasound scan & also sa. All fine with dh, bloods ok but scan showed small amount of endometriosis on one ovary but "nothing to be concerned about". Told to keep trying & come back if not pregnant within 6 months & he would try me on clomid.
Shortly after this I got worse with every AF, severe pain, nausea, constipation etc etc. my fantastic Gp referred me to Dr David Hunter who diagnosed me, in June, with endometriosis. I have a large Endometrioma on each ovary & they also suspect it is in the pouch of Douglas & possibly bladder & bowel.  They won't really know the extent of it until the do the surgery.

I had suspected for quite some time that I had endometriosis (family history) and was relieved to have a diagnosis, but also annoyed that it had been overlooked at RFC. If I had gone back to them the clomid would hardly have done me much good with what's going on inside me!! 

Anyway, enough rambling! Just wanted to introduce myself and to wish justone, ritchiem & Duckybun all the best for your upcoming ops,

Hello to all the other girls, hope you're all well and hope to get to know you all in the coming weeks. You all seem like such a friendly, supportive group of girls.

Limbo2. Xxx


----------



## ritchiem

It's a very small world Limbo2 isn't it? And hello!
Your story sounds very similar to mine  and again I was diagnosed in July with endo after an MRI . My pre- op is tomorrow. Not looking forward to the whole Lap bit- but needs to be done :0(

Enjoy your day Ladies  

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

MornIng ladies, 

I'm panicking now... The girl on the phone yesterday said I have to go to the mater in the morning at 7 and I'll be out by lunchtime?? Is everyone else going o the city and being kept in overnight? I have no letter as they sent it to the wrong address and now I'm starting to think this doesn't sound right. I'm going to phone the gynae appointment number again this morning and try to check, I'm just abut confused?

Mags.. You said you're going in for a pre op? What does that entail? Again this wasn't mentioned yesterday.... I know I'm just panicking but I've lost faith I'm really starting to think I'm going in tomorrow and I'll end up coming home with an X-ray of my elbow and a tetanus shot! 

Hi limbo2, welcome on board


----------



## ritchiem

Hi duckybun

Don't stress yourself and yes give them a call. I'm off today and have to go and get a sample bottle from the doctors. Tomorrow I'm going in for height, weight, BP etc. just to make sure I'm ok for surgery.

I believe if ur a day procedure you go to the mater but if you have to stay overnight you go to the city- according to the waiting list lady.

So hopefully yours isn't too invasive and you are in and out!

But to settle yourself just call them and ask.

I think that means that I will probably get to meet some of the girls on here next week in the city hospital by the sounds of it.

Good luck duckybun I'm sure you will be fine. 

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Afternoon ladies,
Just read my message back from yesterday... Oops sorry for the not very well disguised profanities! Apologies if anyone was offended.

Just one, hey Hun, not sure when you'll be back online, but I hope this afternoon went well and you have a speedy and comfortable recovery. Massive hugs   I blew you a pile of get better soon bubbles too x

Mags, how funny to think therell be a gaggle of limbolanders in the city next week. You should all have a pInk rose in your hair and be reading a copy of the newyork times so you can identify eachother.

Jilly, hope you were a bit warmer today with the sun being out, I hate being too cold at work, productivity slows to standstill!

Limbo2, didn't really say a proper hello before... I was still In shock re the surgery appointment. Sounds like you have been blessed with a good gp! The rfc do seem to be quite hit and miss with quite alot of stuff don't they? 

Boo, hey Hun, and yup, they are! I don't have too many problems with time off work, I'm freelance so I'll just have to put the hours back in later... Also have a meeting onfriday that I need to go to but I've told them I may not be too on the ball so should be grand

Patbaz, Babyd, Rosecat alfiesmum, kitty And beat girl x


----------



## Boo333

Just a real wee quicky from me.

ducky hope you were able to get a bit more info. I was day procedure at the Cauesway for lap and got out the same day.  They just did pre op when I got there that morning. I don't want to scare you but a really doubt if you will be able to go to a meeting the next day.  You will find it hard to move around for a few days and you won't be able to drive.  (assuming they remove endo while they are there).  Maybe it they are just having a look around you'll not be as bad.

Welcome to Limbo 2. You'll get loads of support from the girls on here they are superstars!

Justone hope today went well and you are getting well looked after by DH.

Hello to everyone else.xxx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi boo- thanks for the info on the Lap. I wasn't sure how you would be afterwards .

Justone, hope all went well today and you are recovering well.

Ducky good luck for tomorrow  

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Afternoon... Sitting in recovery waiting for dr McManus to come and tell me what the craic is, got taken in first thing this morning and feel grand now I'm awake... I woke up ranting about work mind you, the nurse must've thought I was a head the ball!

Thanks for all the messages yesterday, I'm really surprised by how ok I feel, so girlies that are up next week take comfort that it can be quite free sailing. The nurse did tell me there was endo and some has been removed but I need to wait for dr McManus to come and tell me the extent and if I need to come back for surgery to trea it as today was only supposed to be diagnostic.

Just one, hope you're well petal xx


----------



## duckybun

I have severe endo   further surgery required.... Gutted
X


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

Sorry ive been awol.. STill no laptop and work had been mental.

Justone how are you feeling??

Ducky, im so sorry to read your news hun    

Boo how are you feeling? Where you there in the afternoon?

Not much craic with me, work is mental so when i come in at night im shattered.. I also must be ovulating as the twinges are awful. Roll on november till i see Dr Hunter again and start ttc...

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hi 

Jillyhen - Hope the time flys until your appointment.

Ducky so sorry your endo is severe but hopefully after you get it removed you'll have a better chance of conceiving.

for all the girls who had or are having laps done just remember if you are strong pain killers they will really bung you up.  Best to take a wee laxative or something (sorry for TMI) but I really wish someone had told me that before mine.

Justone hope you are recovering well.

Hello to everyone else.

Boo 
xxx


----------



## Limbo2

Hi girls,
[/size]Thanks so much for the warm welcome!   
[/size]
[/size]Ducky, I'm really sorry to hear your news, I'm sure you are devastated. I know it's no consolation, but at least you have a diagnosis and, once they remove it, hopefully a better chance of conceiving. That's what I keep telling myself anyway! Did they say how long you would have to wait for surgery? 
[/size]
[/size]Mags, hope you got on ok at your pre op assessment, I reckon there's a good chance we'll be on the ward together next week! I'm not looking forward to it either but, as you say, has to be done! 
[/size]
[/size]Boo, thanks for your info on the lap and your tip re the laxatives. I was a bit worried about that as painkillers do tend to do that to me, so will make sure I have something to take. I have to follow a low residue diet for three days before op and then have bowel prep the day before, once admitted, did you have to do all that?
[/size]
[/size]Hi JillyHen, I read some of your previous posts and I'm sorry you've had such a rough time lately... Hopefully Dr Hunter will be able help you, November won't be long coming, the weeks are flying by!
[/size]
[/size]Hope everyone else is well, I'm sure I'll "meet" you all as time goes on.
[/size]Take care. Xx 
[/size]


----------



## Limbo2

Sorry, don't know why my posts look strange!


----------



## kitty3

hi all u lovely ladies , i wont dream of tryen to list all the names cause im sure to forget somebody   

oh duckybun sorry u didnt get better news  , hopefully the further surgery will help it  

everyone seems to be haven something done ! good stuff  

im doing  em well em nothen lol just cruisen along


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Happy Friday to you all!

Kitty3 - im the same, just doing nothing and just cruising along right beside you!  

Limbo2 - welcome huni, it wont be long before you part of the furniture in here! 

Boo33 - Hows things with you?

Jilly - Hopefully Nov wont be long coming in, have you a date to see him again yet?

Duckybun - im so sorry to read your news, i know exactly how you feel, i felt like when i was already lying down, somebody just started laying the boots into me!   It will get easier though and you'll come to terms with it.  Your on the right track and hopefully you'll get the rest of it removed and your little mircale will happen  

Justone - hope you recovering well  

One another small tip for any other ladies having Laps that a lovely FF gave me was take windeze tablets a few days before and for a few days after - this can help with the gas that the inflate you with.  I still suffered badly but i cant imagine how i would have felt if i hadnt taken these!


----------



## justone

Hi girls. Hope all  well.  Quick one from me. Am very, very sore.  Found out I do have UU plus endometerosis too. Cons tried to remove some endometerosis and unblock tube.  Think we are at end of the road re IF as cons says nothing more he can do for us. DH and I are both very upset. Xoxo


----------



## duckybun

Just one,   I don't know what to say, I'm so sorry you and dh feel so broken. Sending you lots of love x

Babydreams thanks hun


----------



## patbaz

Justone     

Duckybun sorry the news wasn't better but hopefully this will help you going forward

Jillyhen sorry your feeling so down and twinges sdriving you nuts   

Welcome limbo - girls on here are great   

Good luck to all those having laps done - i am on the waiting list so i understand all about the nerves

AFM - I have had the week form hell.  I woke up Saturday with headcold, went to game on Sunday (headcold got worse) but enjoyed the craic.  Woke up feeling crap on Monday but still went to work.  Had 1/2 lb on at SW (really annoyed) woke up Tuesday feeling worse still went into work, then i took my first proper period since FET on wednesday - had to leave work as I was fainting.  The witch has been a right aul B***H.  So still not feeling great mood swings are terrible and cramps worse, but i have MRI on the 8th so hopefully it will give us more of an idea of what needs to be done when i have my lap

HOpe everyone is doing ok and sorry for rant 

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## Limbo2

Justone, my heart goes out to you & your hubby, can't imagine how you must be feeling.   
Xx


----------



## duckybun

Evening all,

Belfast sounds mental today! Anyone been out and about? It's wield hearing bands this timeo of year!

Just one, I hope you're soreness has started to ease of for you Hun, you are in my thoughts  

Mags, good luck for your pre-op tomorrow. Drink plenty of water right up till midnight tomorrow, I didn't and was really dry after l came round from the general and my blood pressure was really low for ages after 
( I made plum out of myself and fainted at the door of the mater when we were leaving on Thursday and had to be carried back in by a policeman as my dh had left me to go and bring the car round... )

Patbaz, hope your ad pains have eased off for you now. Sounds like you had a right **** time of it. Where are you going for your MRI?

Babyd, thank you for the hugs, I agree it does feel like I've been kicked when I'm down but I have to keep reminding myself of the positives... The main one being that I am not and have never been a hypochondriac! When dr McManus came round to speak to me after the surgery she was really sympathetic and said that I must've been suffering so much pain she was surprised I hadn't been there years ago!  Did you notice an improvement in your sysmptoms after your lap?

Limbo2, thanks for the kind words Hun, in answer to your question we don't know how long it'll be, guess well have to find out at the review, not sure how long that'll be either but I've learnt my lesson and will be phoning the rfc every Monday morning to ask where we're at! Good luck for your lap next week Hun x

Boo, thanks Hun x you did make me laugh with your advice re getting bunged up xive already asked babyd about her lap so you getting the same questions! Did you notice an improvement in your pain after you had your endo removed?

Jillyhen, hey chick I'd go mad without my laptop! Don't know how you're keeping sane, hope you get it fixed soon. You really liked dr hunter didn't you? He'll be doing my next surgery when we get that far, so itd be great to hear good things about him! You said in your last post you were looking for ward to your appointment with him and starting TTc again, are you shelving the adoption for one more treatment? X

Kitty, alfiesmum, rosecat and beatgirl  

Afm, trying to get my head around being diagnosed with sever endo. A lot of things now make sense, I've had this for years and have been fobbed of by gps and essentially told that my pain was normal period pain and I shouldnt be a wuss... Well it's not and ive spent years unnessecarily struggling and beating myself up for being crap when I haven't needed to... 
I've ended up on antidepressants because I thought not being able to get out of bed in the morning with the exhaustion and anaemia I've suffered from has been in my head...
I feel like now I have a chnace to get this treated I might finally know what it is like to have normal energy levels and finally feel like myself again. I've lost track of how many times I've sat down and cried because Ive been so tried and run down and just felt under the weather and I always blamed myself for just being useless...it was the endo!!!!
It was a shock to hear the extent of how bad it is but I'm taking it as is positive. I can get treatment and start to feel better, and improve my chances of having a baby, that can only be a good thing.

Much love to all
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Thank you duckybun
Just about to call the hospital to get my time to go in.

Fingers crossed no fainting for me!

Have a good weekend ladies x

Mags x


----------



## justone

Hi again girls  
Hope you're all ok today.     Advance warning and advance apology: this is a me post!    
Well let me fill you in on my week. Had op on Wed as planned. Was very, very sick and very, very sore afterwards.     TBH I'm still extremely sore all over!   After op. I felt as if I'd been hit by an articulated truck several times.    Couldn't keep my eyes open when cons came to see me afterwards and actually 'threw up'     a few times while he was with me. I was so ill after the op that I was kept in hospital overnight as my blood pressure dropped dangerously low at one stage   and I needed oxygen as well as the saline drip plus intravenous pain relief too!   The cons basically told me that I do have UU but that he'd done his best to remove adhesions from sticky tube as well as remove some endo adhesions. I have severe endometriosis!      In a nutshell, the chances of DH and I becoming biological parents to a LO with or without IVF are minimal     so we have reached the end of the road re tx and now must come to accept our dreams of becoming parents will now never be realised.      I'm at 6s and 7s with regards to my feelings... very annoyed/frustrated that it's only now that I'm being told that I have endo even though having looked up endo and its symptoms it's only now that I realise that I've been back and forth to hospitals and doctors on and off for the past 30 years     with its tell-tale symptoms;     that it's taken this length to confirm I have UU in spite of having a lap 4 years ago...     Sorry this post is so higgledy-piggledy and such a downer. I am so, so down today that I am at a loss as to how to properly express where I'm at...    
Sending you all


----------



## duckybun

Just one,

I just replied to your other post before I read this. Omg I'm so sorry you're in so much pain and had such an awful time. You're in my  


Ducky


----------



## patbaz

Justone - I am so sorry huni that you were and still are in so much pain.  I am not looking forward to my op whenever it happens because like you i have been back and forth to hospitals all my life and i know that they will def find endo.  Don't you worry about ranting on here!!  Thats what we are here for.  We are here for the good times and the bad.  Unfortunately we all seem to be in similar boats.  Dont stop praying for a little miracle huni.  I know one girl who had her left ovary removed and was told that her right ovary wasn't working and was told that she would never have kids.  She has a beautiful little boy who is her miracle.  There is always someone who beats the odds and I hope that it is you sweetie xxxx


----------



## duckybun

Warning... Me post!

I've just phoned the rfc to find out when I might hope to have my review appoinent to discuss further surgery.... Minimum wait 3 months, I'm in tears. If I have to wait 3 months to be told I need mOre Surrey and then another 9 months on the waiting list to get it that's a year and then what? I don't believe I'll get pg without having this dealt with and that means well have to turn down our Nhs go when it comes up and we can't go private in the mean time either... Our insurance company are being arseholes and I really don't think they'll fund the lap privately. I'm so upset!! Can anyone give me any advise on what todo to get this all sorted?



Sorry no pms, I'm too rung out to think straight, love to you all though especially everyone going through your laps this weeks (and special hugs to justone)

X
D


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Justone sorry to hear what you have been through - it sounds like you have had a rough time of it. I had read how you affected by your lap and hoped that mine wouldn't be as bad.

Duckybun how are you keeping after your lap experience? Have you had any more answers for your reviews - that's a long time to wait for a review from your discussion with the RFC?

Hope all you other ladies are well and had a good weekend.

AFM I went into the city yesterday- had all my pre-op stuff done and then had to drink the lovely bowel stuff . I had then to wait today for the afternoon list , ready to go and gowned up and then my surgery was cancelled! Dr Hunter had ran out of time in theatre . He was most apologetic and is trying to rearrange.

Needless to say- I was not amused, especially after having to deal with the whole bowel cleansing thing. Hopefully will be able to go back in next week . So close yet so far :0(

I am now back home and going back to work on Wednesday. So came home Nd had a huge dinner as I had fasted from 9pm last night till 6pm today.

Absolutely gutted  

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Aw mags, how disappointing! Mind you you'd rather he cancelled than rushed your surgery but I know that's not much comfort when it takes so much to work yourself up to facing it in the first place x
I'm answer to your question, we've booked a private appointment with dr McManus which is in two weeks to discuss the surgery and I'm going to my gp this morning to try to get copies of my notes fated back to 2000 for the insurance company so watch this space.... 
I'm still a bit tender from the lap and knackered from the anaesthetic, my dh has become a hornball with characteristically great timing but he hasn't a mission! Not for a couple of days anyway. My throat has been really sore from the tube they put in and I think I'm getting a throat infection now as it just seems to be getting worse but I'll ak the gp later if I need any antibiotics. The nurses told me this was common and to drink lemon and honey for a couple of days which I didn't... So you should as I wish I had now!
X
D


----------



## ritchiem

Hi duckybun
The first thing after my IVF with dr McManus I did an MRI. From those results she referred me to dr hunter as he is the endo specialist. I had to pay private to see him. So I was wondering are you going to end up paying private to see dr McManus then again to see dr hunter . 

I just took my MRI notes with me to see dr hunter and he had the referral letter from dr manus.

Hopefully dr hunter will be calling me at some stage today.

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

How is everyone?

Ive been awol as i still havent got a laptop.. Car tax came 1st this month.

Has taken me a while to read the posts..

Justone im so sorry hun that you got back news after your op.. WOuld you & mal not consider adoption??


Ducky how are you feeling??


ritchiem are you waiting for a op also??

pat & kitty how are things??

All quiet with me having bloods done next week so hoping to start the aspirin & folic acid after that.. Im just working away and its starting to get me down, clinics are mental,late finishes &  very little admin support. 
Just waiting impatiently for my letter to come in from Dr Hunter.

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem

Yes jillyhen I was getting a Lap yesterday which was cancelled at the last minute when I was prepped and ready to go.

Waiting for a new appointment. No call so far  today to confirm.

Again like yourself, just waiting for dr hunter to come back to me.

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

I haven't been on for a few days.

Justone so sorry to hear the outcome of your lap I am sure your still finding it hard to take in.

Duckybun the waiting times are ridiculous I know.  I would definitely recommend going for the private appointment.  We were told it would be 3 months and it has actually turned out to be at least 6!  If I had known I would have booked private appointment too,

Mags hope you hear soon. Horrible that you had to take the bowel prep stuff for nothing.

Jillyhen hope once you get on the baby asprin it will make all the difference.  

Patbaz hope you are feeling better and your cold has cleared up.

Hello babydreams, limbo2, kitty and everyone else looking in.

No news here still waiting on my appointment I am going to ring again on Friday if I haven't heard anything.

Take care
Boo
xxxx


----------



## duckybun

Hi all,

Boo!!! 6 months!!!!! Omg that's atrocious, when I was in the gynae ward last week at the Mater the nurses were telling me how quick everything was now... Yeah right, someone is telling them major porkies!

Mags hopefully you'll hear tomorrow and if not keep phoning them till they're sick of you!

Jillyhen, hey hun, feels like ages since youve been on, how's tricks?

Justone, hope you and dh are keeping the chins up and getting plenty of hugs of each other x

Patbaz, your friends story is amazing, just goes to show we never can tell x

Limbo2 when's your lap? I know it's this week but  ant for the life of me remember what day, massive hugs Hun. Drink loads of water before and after (just not when you're fasting!!)

Babyd, kitty, alfiesmum (where are you!!!) Rosecat and beat girl hope you're all well DX

Afm... Have started the endo diet with a vengeance... Has anyone else tried it and noticed an improvement? I've known for ages that wheat and diary don't agree with me and now it all seems to make sense so I'm gluten free, diary free, sugar free, caffine free, alcohol free, soy free, red meat free.... Blah blah blah... Let's see how long I last!!

X
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello everyone

Ducky im going grand hun, very much in limbo at the minute.. 

Flip me ducky what can you eat??

Im such a chunky midden at the minute.. Need to get my a** in gear..

Justone how are you and mal doin hun?


Boo the waiting times are horrendous..

I went to a chiropractor yesterday evening what a strange experience..

We hda a bit of sad news this week, the practice manager in the health centre where i work was due in 2 weeks sadly lost her little girl at the weekend.. So devastating to loose at this stage.. CAnt stop thinking about them..

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen
that is so sad huni about your friend.  A very similar thing happened to a friend of mine and then to my sister in law.  All you can do is let them know that you are there for them and don't ignore the subject.  My friend said the worst thing was when people just avoided the subject.  Your friends will need to grieve and all you can do is support them    

How is everyone else doing

I am just home from the gym and am completely knackered I need a hot shower and my jim jams    Roll on the weekend!  I am off to Donegal for the weekend and really looking forward to it.  I ahve my MRI on Monday afternoon so hopefully things will get moving then   

Am off to the shower

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## Boo333

Jillyhen that is terrible thing to happen to anyone.  It would be so hard to cope with.

Patbaz have a great weekend I think the weather is not going to be too bad Sat and Sun.  Good luck for Monday hope it gets the ball rolling for you.

Duckybun I looked into endo diet too.  I managed to totally cut out caffine and cut down on chocolate and don't have much pasta anymore.  But can't get away from sandwiches at lunch time and even when I have soup I have a roll so I haven't been very good at it.

I am away to watch moone boy on sky one - anyone watch it its quite funny.

Boo
xx


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
Hope you are doig well!
Jilly - so sad to read about your friend it happened to my sister it is horrendos - How are you keeping?

pat - enjoy your weekend away - 

Big hello to all you other lovely ladies 

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

Thank crunchie its friday..

Girls what is this endo diet?? Im intrigued..

Fi, hows things with you?

Pat enjoy your weekend away..Good on you for hitting the gym

Ducky & boo how are you ladies??

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Hi again *Limbolanders*
Thanks for all your messages of support. Really appreciate them all!           
So much has been happening here since my last post so I'll do my best now to catch up with you all. 
*duckybun* Hope you're feeling a good deal better since your op. I also have tried to adjust my diet to an endo one. I have removed cow's milk dairy products and replaced them with goat's milk dairy products. I've also done my level best to remove as much processed food as well as wheat/gluten, caffeine, alcohol... I don't eat any red meat and to be honest don't like meat at all but because soy is a No No I've replaced my quorn with chicken! I made a very tasty homemade chicken curry with brown rice the other day. It was really scrummy! So far, so good... Like you my throat hasn't been great since my op but then again (TMI alert!)    neither have my bowels!!!!    Not long now until your appt with Dr. McManus. I met her once and liked her. So good luck with that! Hope you get your insurance sorted out.         
*Jillyhen* and *Fi84* I sent you a reply on the other thread. So very, very sorry to hear of both your friend's and your sister's news. That is so unbearably sad! God help them!      
*Boo333* Did you get any word on Fri re your appt?     I have tried to replace baked potatoes at lunchtime for sandwiches and feel much better for it.   
*Patbaz* Hope you're having a nice time chilling out this weekend in beautiful Donegal so that you're feeling nice and relaxed about your MRI on Mon. Your wee post was lovely, thank you!    We all deserve our wee miracle! Wonder whose turn it is next. I love all your positivity coupled with your realism.      
*ritchiem* Did you get any word since your last post from Dr. H? What a nightmare re your op! Sending you massive    and lots of      
Hello to *babyd, kitty, alfiesmum, rosecat, limbo2, beatgirl* Hope you're all keeping well.         
*AFM* I've been doing a lot of soul-searching and taking time to recover. I'm still taking things easy and off work following my op. I'm nowhere near as sore as I was but I still have the odd wee twinge of pain from time to time and my stitches still haven't dissolved yet. I have been trying to not think too much about not having children although admittedly it's really hard. DH and I have been busy investigating the possibility of us going abroad to work for a while. (I can hopefully get a 'leave-of-absence' from my work for a year initially.) We're seriously considering it and have attended a few seminars this week as well as emailing off our CVs too. 
I was completely surprised    to get a letter in the post today from my cons  telling me that he'd referred me for an MRI scan as he and another cons both feel that there's an outside chance that it might be possible to correct or at least improve some of the endo scarring. I haven't spoken to him in person since the day of the op so this is all news to me.   I'll have to ring my GP on Mon and ask her what she thinks about it... 
Enjoy the rest of the weekend girls. Hope tomorrow is a nice, dry and  day!


----------



## duckybun

Morning all,

Justone, I'm glad to hear you've taken some time to properly recover and reevaluate things. A year abroad sounds amazing, if you have the opportunity of doing it then it sounds like a no brainer to me. My mum and dad always had amazing plans for what they were doing to do, and kept putting it off, eventually they agreed to wait until they retired to travel the world. The day my mum retired was the saddest day, we sat and cried our souls out. Dad was killed in a car crash the year before and they had never realised their dreams. Obviously I'm not saying anything that dreadful would happen, but mum insisted that from that day on all of us live our dreams and don't put them off, enjoy life while you're young and healthy and have eachother! As for the letter you got! Wow! How long would you have to wait to get your review with the consultant? Maybe you could work travelling into the schedule, take 3 months to plan your trip, if that's the wait... Ask how long the waiting list is for the surgery and travel in the meantime. I hate the way we get drip fed information and them left dangling, so if I was you Id phone your consultants secretary and hound her!!

Jilly, you asked about the endo diet. Im still researching so a bit shaky on the science, but it's basically meant to cut out any food that contains estrogen as that's what 'feeds' the endometrial implants outside our wombs. It also has alot to do with reducing inflammatory responses and cutting out anything that may contain dioxins. It's pretty tough. I've been cooking for 2 hours every evening this last week as everything basically needs to be made from scratch and organic. I have already started to see a difference in my energy levels and even dh has commented that I'm laughing more... I feel like chucking my antidepressants out the window! (I won't of course, I'll finish the course and be sensible) I'm actually really relieved to know that of course I felt depressed! I've been chronically anaemic for years and battling pain everyday!

Boo, glad you've cut out caffine, from everything I've read it's the devil incarnate for endo!!

Patbaz, hope Donegal is treating you well and all the best for tomorrow. I think MRIs are incredible, I had one years ago and I was gutted when I didn't see the images!!! Let us know how you get on xx

Limbo! Long time no hear! Hope you're alright hun   check in and let us know how you are x

Mags, hey hun, sorry I had to post and run last night on the endo board we were off out to the cinema, lawless is brilliant btw! I'll post on the endo board properly later, but yes im wild for throwing myself into things so I've researched alot!!! I've already finished a couple of books that I bought of amazon so if you're if you're interested let me know and I'll post them on to you x

Hi to everyone else hope you ladies are all keeping well x

Afm, not much to report, sticking to my diet and feeling much better already. We have a consultation with dr McManus next Tuesday week so I'm just trying to gather a list of questions for her. Insurance company are still being an ****.... Work is mental.... But onwards and upwards girls!  

X
Ducky


----------



## duckybun

Just posted and saw the length of it !! Sorry for the essay!


----------



## Boo333

Good evening ladies

hasn't the weather been fab this weekend! It really lifts your spirits. 

Duckybun I am glad the endo diet seems to be working for you already.  You do seem to be one of those people who goes 100% in to it.  I thought I was bad. lol. Hope you get more answers next week.  So sorry to read what happened to your dad. Makes you really appreciate what you have. As a fellow endo sufferer I can totally understand your depression.  I have felt really low myself and the whole fertility thing makes it worse.  I struggle with my energy levels and being withdrawn.  Like you say now that you have a reason I really hope this will help you.  

Justone a year away would be amazing it might be just what you need.  I would love to do something like that but DH is such a home bird.  I am sure your heads all over the place after getting that letter.  Hope you are still taking it easy. Baked patatoes are a good idea for lunch. 

Jillyhen how are you? Were you at the rugby the other night?

Hi Fi what's the craic with you?

Patbaz I am sure you had a great time in Donegal with that weather.  

Hello ritchiem, limob2 and everyone else too!

AFM - rang RVH on Friday morning to see where I am on list now and I had moved up from 16th to 15th in 2 weeks!! What the hell!! The last time the girl told me they take about 5 people a week and this one said there might only be 1 clinic a month.  So I am non the wiser.  She just said might be another 2-3 weeks but thats what they said the last time.  I was raging at the time but trying to keep calm. I am not even going to ring again i will just wait until I get the letter.

Monday again tomorrow  

Take care eneryone

Boo
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

WHere has the weekend gone??

Boo did you see the link on the current cyclers thread about lister offering free treatment??

Justone fair play to you hun a year away sounds like a brilliant plan

Ducky sorry to hear about your dad.. 

Hello to all you other lovely ladies.

Not much craic with me.. Still waiting impatiently..

happy monday

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hi Jillyhen

Yeah I saw that post about Lister thanks I am going to enter.  You never know.


----------



## Jillyhen

Boo

I am so tempted also.

I entered before and got offered but then had to turn it down due to just having started treatment with the rfc..

Wish now i had asked to be deferred

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Hi again *Limbolanders*
Hope today sees you all well.    
*Patbaz* How are you?    Sincerely hope your MRI went well yesterday!      
*duckybun* your wee post really struck a chord with me. How sad!    I'm sure you all still miss your dad terribly. RIP.    I lost my dad too a no. of years ago. RIP. He never got to see any of us grow up, settle down etc.    
I rang about the MRI yesterday. There's a 7 week waiting list but I gave the admin person my return date to work which is before then and asked him to call me if there was a cancellation before then so that I could have it done before I go back to work... Fingers crossed...       
My plan is to head off travelling in July as I have to submit my letter for 'leave-of-absence' in Jan/Feb and then be accepted for it and then in turn give my work three months notice to time with finishing up work at the end of June... I also need to organise getting our house in Donegal rented out while we're away as we still have a large mortgage on it as well as do lots of other wee jobs to our own house too so that we can rent it out too to help pay the mortgage on it too... So plenty to be getting on with in the coming months.. 
*Boo333 and Jillyhen* Imagine if you were both selected for a free tx cycle at the Lister...       The Lister has a great reputation for being really thorough in their tx cycles so again fingers crossed..    
Hello to *ritchiem, babyd, kitty, fi84, alfiesmum, rosecat, limbo2, beatgirl * Hope you're all well.         
*AFM*  arrived early yesterday!!! Am in bed all day with cramps and very, very nasty migraine.    I made an appt with my GP to chat to her about upcoming MRI as well as travel plans. Appt isn't until next week though! More from me later girls!


----------



## patbaz

Hello ladies - I hope that everyone is well

Justone thanks for well wishes.  MRI went  fine yestereday so now its just a wait for the results.  The machine was very loud and i had a headache afterwards   Your plans to travel sound fab I would love to do something like that but I am afraid that I would miss home too much    I am sorry the   is being a pain.  Snuggle up with a hot water bottle and a big bar of chocolate 

Jillyhen how are you doing sweetie.  Not long now until your adoption course I   that all goes well for you huni.

Boo - I have just sent my letter off to the Lister to apply for the draw.  I am keeping everything crossed   

Duckybun - i was really moved by your story about your mum retiring.  I can only omagine what losing your dad was like for her and you, but you really made me thik about not leaving things til tomorrow  

Fi how are you doing huni?

How are all our lap ladies feeling?  are you back tonormal yet??

hello to all the other lovely ladies - I hope you are all well.

I had a great weekend in Donegal with my 2 beautiful nieces.  They are 1 and 2 years old and incredibly funny.  So now I feel great.  Although I have a training session booked after work this afternoon with my friend who is a personal trainer.  I am so dreading it   Ah well no pain no gain 

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
How is everyone keeping - proper change in the weather tonite  

Pat - Glad you had a nice weekend you really do need to just get away from the norm sometimes dont you and i am sure your we nieces are great fun at that age - 

Im doing well thanks settling in back at work now - it has to be done and same as yourself i could be doing with seeing a personal trainer lol i just need to get motivated  

Fi xx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi girls

Hope all of you are well. I haven't really been posting much since end of Sept as I was slightly annoyed at my surgery bring cancelled. However it has been rescheduled for the 25th of October- so here we go again!

Fingers crossed this time it will happen. The last time I was given a sedative and woke up 4 hours later and no surgery done!

Duckybun- hope you are well, that was a lovely story that you shared. Justone- excited about your impending travels?

Hope you all are having a a brilliant weekend, patbaz, boo, jillyhen and  limbo2

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Happy Sunday ladies,

Mags like yourself I've been AWOL for a while... Busy researching endo... And cooking! Glad you got your new date, I'm sure your relieved to get back on track again.

Pat, glad the MRI went ok, when do you get your results through? Good luck wih the lister draw!!!

Justone   sorry you lost your dad too. Where are you planning to travel to? I'd love to pack a bag and head of, I used to travel loads when I was younger, but I'm sure you'll be doing it with a bit more style than I used to! There's definately an age limit to bumming around south America on buses and living on a couple of quid a day!! Oh the days of washing my knickers in sinks and sleeping in dodgy youth hostels 

Jilly, did you apply for the lister free go? If you did then fingers crossed xx

Boo, one more week down, I hope youre further up the list now. This waiting game is awful, I feel your frustration!!

Hey to everyone else, xx

Afm... Well still on my journey of self education about endo. We've phoned alot of consultants and had some really bizarre mixed advice. We spoke to the spire clinic which is where dr trehan works and were told that he wouldn't accept the results of my dIagnostic lap and would want to redo it before he would perform an operative lap.... Apparently it is unadvisable for a surgeon to 'go in blind' without having seen the extend of the endo before hand. So my question is, if dr McManus did my diagnostic lap, why is it ok for dr hunter to 'go in blind' to do my operative lap if we go through the Nhs??

Also now that I have my diagnosis, alot of clinics recommend immune treatment alongside ivf for endo ladies... Is this even offered by the rfc? And also origin?? Have any fellow endo girls had any special protocols here? Zoladex before tx to calm the endo down or clexane IL or IVIG with treatment?

Apart from all that diet is going well, feeling loads better, more energy and generally much more happy!

X
Ducky


----------



## duckybun

Hi all,

Post op review with dr McManus tomorrow morning!!!! Getting nervous, blow me some bubbles for luck!

Xxx

Baby dust to all 

Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

I have no idea how to blow bubbles- so I will just have to settle for saying Good Luck!

Get loads of info from Dr McManus.

Picked up your other post too on the Endo diet- wow 6 months your hubby will deserve a medal  


Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hey mags,
Yeah I know! He's a keeper, bless him x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Ducky good luck for today hun

Ritchie, you just click to blow. Look under the person's name..

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Ducky good luck for today I have blown you some bubbles xx


----------



## duckybun

Ta ladies,

Fill you in later, I have to dash and get back to work

X


----------



## Jillyhen

Ducky

How did you get on today??


----------



## Boo333

Hi Everyone

Hope you all had good weekend.

Duckybun didn't realise you were back so soon.  Hope you got lots of answers.

Mags I am sure you're glad not long now until your surgery.

Patbaz would be great if we both got picked for lister! lol
Jillyhen are you going to enter? I know your DH wasn't keen on anymore treatment.

Justone how's you? When your GP appointment?

AFM - still no word from the royal. AAGGGGHHHH!

Take care
Boo
xxxx


----------



## duckybun

Hi all,

Sorry no personals tonight I'm in a mood and peeved... 150 not well spent today I'm afraid, bar not havin to wait three months to hear the same lack of concrete answers.... dr M basically doesn't think that endo has much impact on fertility (?) treating it surgically won't make much difference to fertility (?) and there's no point in tailoring a protocol for ladies with endo as it won't help anyway (?) she poo pooed any notion that immunes may be an issues, doesn't believe it in and told us not to waste or money getting level ones done. Hadn't heard of any of the endo centres across the water that we had talked to... These are the centres of excellence for endo that are on the gynae and obs registry website... 

Basically I feel like she doesn't care, I told her I absolutely believe there is no point in me having ivf untill I have had endo excised and want to be put straight onto dr hunters waiting list... Which apparently is only 12 weeks long Surely this is b******ks, mags how long we're you waiting for your surgery?  She said she would Phone him to ask if I could be put on his list so we'll see. 

I really don't like any of the drs I've seen at the rfc and don't trust any of their opinions, so feeling like I dot want to put myself through a cycle there, even if it is our one and only funded. 

I'm totally fed up. She said nothing positive in terms of outcome or anything. Oh apart from the fact that it's dangerous to talk to you ladies because you give bad advice!!! I'm not kidding she actually said that... She heard patients in the rfc discussing fertility friends and has decided its dangerous for us to share our experiences..... I just want a doctor who will take this seriously, it's my blinking life ffs!

Right royally fd off, sorry for the rant... I'm just sickened I even have to think about this.  I know you all understand  

Someone talk some sense into me please, I felt quite empowered the last couple of weeks taking control back with my endo diet and seeing improvements but now I feel like the medical side of things hasn't adjusted it's approach and all my hard work taking responsibility for living with this diagnosis has been totally undermined by an unsupportive dr. 



Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

I just read out your post to my other half, who has just said, yes that sounds like Dr McManus! Unfortunately we found the same issue with her on our IVF. If I heard that my age was against me once from here I heard it a million times!
I also told her at the start of going onto the list that I might have Endo- but she said no. I also had a Lap organised last Xmas and she stopped it. 
I too mentioned FF to her and she told me not to go into the forum for info.
All in all we didn't get much from her and wasted our NHS go.

Dr Hunters list is 21weeks approx. I saw him private in July and got seen in October- approx 12 weeks. I think it helped that I paid private to see him, he also seemed very surprised that at 40 I had no children- don't know If this helped. But he did promise he would get me done as quickly as possible. Do all being well that will be next week. I got better vibes from him than dr McManus.

I think that all the good work on your diet and the positivity that you have shown will definitely hold you in good stead! Just remember how many ladies on here have gotten pregnant after investigations have been completed - don't let those doctors take the hope away. It's too long a journey for that to happen.

Hi Boo, yes I cannot wait to get the Lap over and done with. Just to be on the other side and be doing something proactive ( excuse any puns)

Jillyhen- thank you. I worked out the whole bubble thing!

Chin up Ducky

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

DUcky

I wasnt very impressed with her either.

With regard to Dr Hunter's waiting lists. I was referred on the 9th August and saw him on the 18th Sept.. Was surprised it came through so quick as i know what the nhs is like!!

He wondered why i needed ivf!!

Ducky i dont think im going to enter, hubby isnt that keen and now that the wheels are in motion for the adoption i dont want to jeopardise things. Would really love to thought. 

Justone how are you hun?

Pat how are you hun?

ritchiem how you doin?

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hi Ducky

So sorry you didn't get anywhere with your appointment.  You have been doing so well with your PMA and your diet don't let them put you off the course you have choosen for yourself.  You have to do what works for you.

You are absolutely right of course endo effects fertility but whether its to do with egg quality or implantation or immunes I don't know and secondly there is lots of evidence that fertility improves after a lap and removal of endo.

At least you have read the books and done the research unfortunately you can't take what Dr's say as gospel you are doing the right thing educating yourself and then you can make your own decisions.  It's a real shame that in N Ireland the NHS seems to be behind other places and cant tailor your treatment.  So unless you can pay to go private you have to go with the treatment your given.

All I can say is hopefully Dr Hunter will restore some faith for you.

How's everyone else doing?

I got a call from royal today with cancellation so we are heading there tomorrow afternoon.  We are seeing Dr Tang who is replacing or taking over from Dr Traub?  Don't know what that's all about.

Take care everyone

Boo
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Boo

I think Dr Tang is also a consultant in origin replacing Dr Diakous.

Is this your inital appt??

Ducky, if you saw Dr Hunter and he put you on meds could he link it with your ivf??


Still waiting to hear from the royalto see what bloods are needed. Dr HUnter told me she would send whatever he wanted to my gp and then go from there.

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hi Jillyhen

This was my review appointment so we are now officially signed up and on the IVF waiting list.    I am so happy I thought we were never going to get to this stage.

My AMH was 20.2  which given my age I am really pleased with.
DH 61 million, 44% motility and 2% morphology Dr Tang said this is borderline so we will possibly have ICIS.

Dr Tang was really nice.

Can't believe you haven't even got your bloods done yet!

Hello to everyone else.

Boo
xxx


----------



## duckybun

Evening all,

Been AWOL for a couple of days with the ad from hell! Might explain the rage on Tuesday a bit   sorry I posted such a rant!

Boo   yay for getting on the list, now it's just a matter of waiting it out but you know that every day you are one day closer! I'm glad you liked dr tang, I think he's replaced dr traub, who has just retired!

Jillyhen, I'm looking forward to speaking to dr hunter, you seem to like him so hopefully we can get some support form him although I doubt anything hell say will have any influence on the tx the rfc offer us. I totally understand why you didn't go for the lister lottery, sounds like youve started on a new path and need to keep the momentum going with that. Have you had anymore info through or dates for courses?

mags, thank you so much, you have no idea how lovely it was to get your lovely supportive message when I was in such a funk. You're an angel xx do you know what day you're going in for your lap next week yet? 

Patbaz, thanks for the bubbles Hun x how are you? Have you heard back from the MRI results yet?

Justone, how's tricks? Have you seen your go yet about the MRI?

babyd, kitty, fi84, alfiesmum, rosecat, limbo2, beatgirl  

Afm, well I've calmed down since Tuesday, have decided dr m is a knob and I'm not interested in her opinions so although she told me that since dr t has retired she would put me on her list, I'd rather take my chances with the new dr tang.... ! Work is beyond mental, 14 hr days are us and I got so stressed earlier I thought @#/? it and bought a ten pack and smoked 3 of them!!!! Not much point in spending a fortune on organic food if Im going to inhale all the poo in a dirty Marly so I'm nipping that in the bud!! Sometimes you just need to be naughty though ( I'm a reformed ex smoker, so before you all tell me off I don't actually smoke anymore, just took a random notion today!)

X
D


----------



## ritchiem

Morning Ducky

In fairness your posts always give me a much needed giggle, which as you know sometimes are few and far between! Especially when I am just about to start work.

I think you will like dr hunter and get done answers to questions. I also know that he works with prof McClure very closely as he has said to me should I go down the IVF route again that be would  refer me to him. The prof did treat me in the Rfc and he was lovely.

My lap is Thursday at the city. so im doing the prep at home first on Wednesday. Finish work on the Tuesday so things are a bit hectic.

I also agree sometimes you have to let go in a while- hence there is a gorgeous bottle of red wine with my name on it for tomorrow night ( I have been trying to be good)

Ladies I hope you all have a brilliant weekend. 

Well done  Boo on getting on the list- the time flies by now- just remember at each stage to ask all your questions- I wish I had asked more.

Patbaz, jillyhen, Justone,  beatgirl, limbo 2 ( if you are reading in) hope you are all going fine thing nice this weekend 

Mags x


----------



## Limbo2

Evening ladies,


I thought it was about time I came back to join you all!! I've been reading your posts but haven't felt up to posting myself. 




Where do I start about me?! I was admitted on Sunday 30th September expecting a laparoscopy to remove endo. They thought there was an endometrioma on each ovary & possible adhesions in the pouch of Douglas, but said they wouldn't really know what the extent was until they got in there.
Once they started the laparoscopy they realised it wasn't that simple, they were making no headway whatsoever and described it to my husband as like 'concrete' in there. Everything was stuck together. They then had to perform a laparotomy & open me up. Unfortunately, this didn't really help matters, they still struggled to free things up. The main problem was that the back of the womb is stuck to the bowel, they said that usually they can start to peel it apart until they can free it up but couldn't get anywhere. They called a bowel surgeon in too but they got to a point where they felt it was no longer safe to carry on and finished the op. So now I need to go in for another op to try to separate the bowel and womb,  but it's entirely my decision as there's a strong possibility - due to where it is - that the surgery may result in a colostomy.   


I had an appt with Dr Tang at RFC on Thursday, which was supposed to be a review following appts with Dr Traubb earlier this year. I had hoped he would put our name on the waiting list for IVF as I feel it's v unlikely that we will conceive naturally at this point. Dr Tang was lovely but, as the surgery was so recent, had no info at all regarding it. He said he would test my AMH levels first and we would go from there, if the levels are not good, due to the endo &/or surgery, there would be no point in having treatment. I have to see him again in 6 weeks for the results & he will hopefully have some info re the surgery from Dr Hunter too so we will have a fuller picture. 


I should get an appt to see Dr Hunter for a review soon too, which should provide some answers. At the minute everything is 'suppose' & 'maybe' & I don't have a proper plan of action but the thoughts of knowing for certain how much my fertility is affected is terrifying me too! 


I was doing well immediately after the op and, physically, I'm still improving but I've been having a hard time emotionally this past week or so. I think the realisation of ending up having open surgery combined with all the, as yet unanswered, questions re fertility have hit home. It's not even 3 weeks since my surgery though so I suppose it's still early days. 
Sorry for such a long post about myself! 


Mags, delighted you didn't have to wait too long for a new date. Hope all goes well for you.


Boo, I'm really pleased you've been added to the list. At least you'll feel like you're getting somewhere!


Jillyhen, hope you get your bloods done soon.


Duckybun, sorry you had such a disappointing appt. I really think you'll like Dr Hunter. He genuinely seems to care and, whilst he treats the endo aggressively, he is also v mindful of fertility. I have every faith that he will do what he thinks is best for me. If it helps, I was diagnosed with endo at his clinic in June and was told the waiting list for surgery was 6 months but they would try to get me in within 4 & it was exactly that. 


Hi to everyone else.


----------



## ritchiem

Hi limbo2

Nice to see u back online as such. Sorry to hear u dont have much more info yet.

Will let u know what happens after mine (assuming it happens!) I'm not looking forward to it all over again :0)

Have a good weekend

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hi limbo,

Glad to hear from you, but so sorry you had such a rough time of it in surgery. Massive hugs Hun, I was really upset to read your post last night and can't imagine what a shock it must've been to wake up from the anaesthetic and be told all that. It's totally understandable to still be processing and going through all the emotions of dealing with the trauma of such a surgery. I wish I could give you a proper hug but a cyber one will have to do.  

How did you you get diagnosed with endo in the first place? Was it an MRI or diagnostic lap? The reason I'm asking is because my dh has been really into researching different options for treating my endo and phoned a few specialists across the water, they all said they wouldn't accept the notes from the diagnostic lap and would have to do their own before an operative lap so they could see the extent of the endo themselves, so I do think it's strange that on the Nhs here we just get passed to another surgeon for the operative lap who is essentially 'going in blind'. However I'm really glad that you like dr hunter as he does seem to be 'the endo man' here!

Ach babe, I'm so sorry, I can only imagine how you feel, but at least you're in good hands with dr hunter by the sounds of things, and I know the prospect of more surgery is horrible, but it's all heading in the right direction. I don't know about your symptoms or if you have much pain from your endo but I can honestly say that going of the gluten, dairy and red meat has helped me immensely. Don't be doing it till you're properly over your surgery though as you have enough on your plate just now, but try it for a few weeks when your ready and see if it helps with your pain any.

This thread was supposed to be for us to hang out in while nothing was happening!!!! We've all been through the mill the las few weeks, don't know about any one else but I could do with a wee gin and Tonic!

Much love and baby dust to all
x
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Where did that weekend go??

Limbo, god love you hun.. What a rough time you have been having..

Justone how are you petal?? Any more news of your travels..

Ducky, how are you?

ritchiem, how are you feeling about thur?


All quiet with me, just playing the waiting game and going to the ring the rvh in the morning to see if Dr Hunter replied to the email. For some reason i was very weepy yesterday cried at surprise surprise & downton!! 

Boo you will be wishing the months away..

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem

Hi jillyhen

How did you fare with Dr Hunter? Any answer back?

Surprise surprise obviously was pulling at your heart strings- I only caught the end of it on Sunday.

Finished work today as I have to take the bowel prep tomorrow which us always a joy- so Thursday will come soon enough. I'm nervous but now just want it over and done with. As long as it happens.

Any further with the adoption process?

Hi to all you other girls, duckybun, Justone , boo and patbaz. Hope ur having a good week

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi mags good luck for Thursday incase I'm not back on. Fingers crossed all goes smoothly this time round and no hic ups.


----------



## patbaz

Mags huni good luck for thursday.  I hope it all goes well for you.  I don't envy you taking the bowel prep sweetie.  I have had to take it in the past when I have had a colonoscopy it is not pleasant.  wee trick have moist tissue handy 

Helloo to everyone else!  I hope that you are all well.


----------



## Jillyhen

hello ladies

How are we all??

Mags good luck for tomorrow..
We are just waiting to get our confirmation letter to say we are on the course..

Im ready to scream.. Rang the rfc today and Dr Hunter's secretary said the letter that was sent did say what bloods had to be done so god know's what letter my gp was reading.. Rang my gp sopke to receptionist and she couldnt see the letter i was chatting about.. So hopefully i will have them done asap and get the results up to him..

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem

Thank you ladies- mentally preparing myself for the prep now. I think it makes it worse that I did it only a few weeks ago.

Hopefully all will go to plan and it don't be too painful. I don't relish the thought of being stuck in bed too long  

Jillyhen sometimes as you know it's your persistence that pays off- I think on this road sometimes the only one in control is ourselves! ( even if we don't see it).

Speak to you all soon.

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hi all

Mags, best of luck for tomorrow hun. Hopefully you'll be back on your feet in no time at all. I'll be thinking about you tomorrow  

Jillyhen, GP's receptionists are usually not worth bothering with I ask to speak to the practice manager now when it comes to chasing up letters and notes etc, as honestly the receptionists havent a clue. I called last week to chase them up sending copies of my notes to the insurance company (again) and the receptionist told me to call back in teh afternoon as the doctor who had been dealing with me wasn't in that morning. I refused and asked to be put through to the practice manager who told me the dr who'd been in correspondance with the insurance company had left the practice the week before!!!  

hi Patbaz hows tricks hun?

limbo, how are you feeling hun? hope you're getting your strength back after the surgery. Do you know when you're having your review with dr hunter? 

boo, hi ya, how are you?

hope everyone else is doing well  

AFM not much to report, I made an appointment to go to see the nutritionist at framar health just to make sure I'm doing this whole endo diet right and not leaving anything out, so I'll keep you posted on that. Hopefully she'll be more help than DR M was last week....
oh and got an email today which kinda knocked me for six. A friend from uni who I havent seen since last year sent me a pic of her newborn entitled " (name) came home today " ... I didnt even know she'd been pg!! I haven't heard from her since sept last year ... she always said she never wanted kids and she's alot older than me they weren't trying the last I knew.. why is it so feckin easy for some people? WTF, happy for her but gutted all the same, nothing like a side blow like that to rock your day a little.

x
ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Morning girls

Thank you do much for your well wishes - much appreciated.
It's been a hectic few days but Dr Hunter seems pleased with the outcome of the Lap. I had one of my tubes taken away as it was diseased , a large chunk if endo taken from my bladder, cysts designed and removed from my ovaries and endo removed from the wall of my womb ( which he sed wasn't that common). My womb is also stuck to the back if my bowel but he did try to unstick it but it didn't happen.

He did say that he did what he needed to do to give us the best chance to conceive naturally. I had sed previously that I could deal with the bowel symptoms in favour of fertility. Mindful of the fact that I am 40 with a low AMH of 1.2.

So afterwards it was some nausea and pain but hospital were ok  to release me from 11am , so it went fine.

Now just taking paracetamol and very tired- apparently I will hit a wall in a few days - but I suppose I am just looking forward to seeing if its successful. 

Dr Hunter will send out a review in 6 months and afterwards if we want to go through IVF that he would refer us to a consultant at GCRM- dr Abahji (not sure of spelling).

Thanks for your support and have a lovely weekend 

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Morning mags

I'm delighted for you that it went so well. Massive hugs Hun. Did you get much time to quiz dr hunter before and after? I love the comment about your 'designer' cysts btw   (a typo does make me giggle, I took it as drained!) I can't believe you were out by 11! That's amazing, you must must be right tough bird...  no all joking aside, it sounds like a really positive outcome so fingers crossed for another wee positive in the near future   take her easy and keep the feet up x

Love 
Ducky


----------



## Boo333

Hello everyone

Mags sounds like you had a lot done   hopefully that means you will have a good chance of conceiving natutally now.  Like Ducky says sounds really positive.  Hope your getting lots of TLC.  

Ducky one of my friends in work had a meeting last week with one of her staff to see when shes coming back from maternity and she dropped a bombshell shes pregnant again and not even back at work yet.  Her first one wasn't even planned! It would sicken ye!

Patbaz hope you are well.

Jillyhen that's unbelievable how can they not even read a letter properly!??

AFM - no craic really off work today so we spent morning bathing the dog he smells lush now 

Have a good weekend everyone and wrap up warm.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Gosh mags, you had a lot done.. Take it easy hun.

Boo how are you doing mrs?

Ducky its so hard.

Afm.. It was our wedding anniversary on saturday needless to say we had a impromptu night out and ended up with a slightly sore head today.. What a mix up re my bloods!! The letter Dr Hunter had sent didnt mention bloods so when i rang the secretary emailled him and he then included then so when the girl from my dr's rang her she didnt mention the email rang me to say def no bloods mentioned so muggins had to ring explain all about the email and hurrah sure as god the email mentioned the bloods so ive got my wee list hopefully getting them done this week and up for review on the 16th Nov. Have my aspirin & folic in the house and hopefully we can start ttc again after that..

Cant believe its monday, where has the weekend gone!!

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Happy monday ladies,

Jillyhen, congrats on your wedding anniversary, sounds like you had a great night! great that you finally got the confusion re your bloods sorted out too, what a nightmare... 

boo, glad the pooch is smelling sweetly!

Mags, hope you're feeling better, and still keeping those feet up 

Hi patbaz, how are the travel plans going?

Limbo, are you feeling petal? hope you're getting back to yourself now babe. I meant to ask you before, but how did you find dr tang? Since dr traub has retired I'm on his list now. At our private review with Dr McManus she offered to put us on her list with the rfc but to be honest I dont think shes very clued into endo and how it affects ivf so I'd rather take my chances with someone else! My DH said it was hilarious the way I kept evading her when she kept suggesting it in the appointment!

everyone else I've missed out... 

AFM, well we're going to see Dr Hunter in the ulster clinic on wednesday to discuss surgery... we ended up paying to see him privately as I'm not going to wait 3 months just to get put on the waiting list.. I think the NHS is seriously turning into a joke... it honestly feels like we're bribing our way up waiting lists, we're not exactly well off but we definitely have an advantage over people who dont have 200 quid lying around to pay for private consultations... I'm slightly disgusted with myself for coughing up but at the end of the day the clock is ticking. Does anyone else think this whole thing is totally unfair?

Also went to see the nutritionist last week who gave me some great advice for the endo diet... ladies I know I've been bangin on about this but caffeine is the devil incarnate.. it's highly estrogenic and totally bad for us endo ladies, if you can bear it I would strongly recommend you try and cut down if not cut it out altogether.

Also had a melt down yesterday at a family dinner, being on this diet and eating with people who we have decided not to tell about our IF is impossible... I'm going to have to come clean to everyone otherwise I'll end up a basket case. I'm not the sort of person to lie, and if I don't want to share something I'll just evade questions but SIL asked yesterday 'so is there a medical reason you're on this diet... what is it?" cue the awkward silence while everyone stared at me (mother in law, sister in law and her husband, brother in law and his partner.. oh and all their brood of very young and gorgeous children) I fluffed it and ended up mumbling something about just having, 'because' like a grumpy teenager.
Got a very lovely text last night though from BIL's partner saying if there's anything I ever need to talk about shes there for me and it'll go no further. We just dont want the pressure of people continually asking about our ivf journey, and when we do go through tx there's enough pressure for a BFP form us let alone disappointing any one else if it doesn't work...

Sorry for the rant, that all just kind of fell out!

much love to all
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Ducky

What a nosey cow!! As if its any of her business... We only had to wait 7 weeks to see Dr Hunter on the nhs..

Letter came through today confirming our place on the adoption course.

I was having a discussion with my mil yesterday and she thinks we should go for another cycle of ivf!! I said i was keen but hubby wasnt, she wants me to ask Dr HUnter is he thinks that things should happen naturally or try ivf again.. The only downside is the financial side of things.

Sorry for the quick log on im inbetween patient.. Hello to all you other lovely ladies

Jillyhen x


----------



## duckybun

H Jillyhen,

She is actually one of the loveliest people I know and wasnt being nosey at all, she was just interested and trying to be supportive I guess. I know she didn't mean to make me feel uncomfortable at all.

Sounds like you've got a lot of thinking to do with dh about ivf vs adoption. As if we didn't have enough of a head wreck as it is! Hopefully dr hunter will be able to fill in some of the blanks at your review. When does your adoption course start?

X
Ducky


----------



## Garfield123

Hi girls I'm now on dr tangs list as dr t retired I really like dr t.we are going for our 2nd cycle at gcrm early next year so I suppose it doesn't matter what dr tangs like apps at the end of nov so will be .12 weeks since bnf


----------



## duckybun

Hi garfield123,

Welcome onboard! Sorry to hear about your bfn hun, onwards and upwards though. Grcm seems to be very well thought of amongst us NI girls
X
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning all

How is everyone??

Welcome garfield..

Just a quick log on, finally got the bloods done this morning so aspirin & folic acid start tonight.. Roll on the 16th..

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hey jillyhen, does that mean dh is allowed back into the bedroom  poor fella must be climbing the walls!!



D


----------



## Jillyhen

He he Ducky..

He never moved out of the bedroom just had to keep to his side of the bed!

Dr Hunter wanted us to astain for 2 months!! 

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hi all,

Quick update from me... Saw dr hunter this afternoon, and he is lovely. Finally a doctor who has agreed with me that it's the endo that's impeding us getting pg. he said that after a year 50% of this patients have fallen pg naturally with radical excision... So dr traub was talking out of his **** when he said endo didn't make any difference... We're on the surgical list and the Nhs list is currently 22 weeks long. He did also say however that I have adenomyosis which he won't be able to treat surgically so that sucks. But just delighted to have spoken to a doctor who actually seems to be genuinely interested in helping us achieve a pregnancy! 

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Congrats jillyhen and duckybun on your good news.

Jillyhen- its great that you obviously have been given more info now from dr hunter and you have info from your bloods and this will maybe allow you to go forward naturally  which is excellent for you. Glad your hubby wasn't ostracised from the bedroom   

Duckybun I knew that you would like Dr Hunter, did you ask all your questions? It's good to know that even thought it may take a while to get there, that you have some one fighting your corner.

He actually told me that I needed to register a complaint for the whole debacle at the start of October Shen I had to leave without surgery. He was quite upset about it and said that I needed to make the hospital aware of my frustration.

Afm I got my stitches out yesterday- no further painkillers needed but I got something to help me sleep- weirdly I haven't been able to since the op- but only starting these today. So I'm off work for a few weeks but overall it could have been a lot worse after the surgery.

Thankfully after reading the rest of your updates on Laps ( boo and Justone etc) I was prepared for the effect the surgery had on my bowels and the amount of gas pumped into me- all of that was a joy- not!

Have a good week ladies 

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone 

Isn't it bloody freezing!  I can't get warmed up at all.

Ducky so glad you got on well with Dr Hunter its really good that you are making progress.

Jillyhen fingers crossed the baby asprin does the trick.

Welcome Garfield.

Hello Mags, Patabz and Justone if you are lurking.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Limbo2

Hi girls, 
Thanks for all your good wishes.   


Mags, I'm so pleased you have your op over you, but that was a fair amount of surgery you had, be sure & take it easy for a while. Funny you should mention not sleeping, since my op I get over to sleep ok but waken every morning around 4/5am & that's me for couple of hours. Don't know what that's all about??   


JillyHen, glad you finally got your bloods done. Not long now till your review appt, things are moving in the right direction now! 


Duckybun, I'm delighted you got on so well at your appt with Dr Hunter. He really is a lovely man & definitely makes you feel that he will do everything he can to preserve fertility, whilst treating the endo at the same time. I know you felt like you were bribing your way up the waiting list but, honestly, if you can afford to pay for appts I say go for it. Time is of the essence where fertility is concerned and, unfortunately, the NHS makes it necessary to sometimes take matters into your own hands. Don't feel bad about it, you're just being pro-active!   
You asked what I thought of Dr Tang, I found him to be very nice. He was very sympathetic about my surgery  & wasn't dismissive of endo at all, which I believe Dr Traubb may have been. He took blood to check my AMH levels & said that he would advise I pursue the fertility end of things (if AMH levels are ok) first & worry about a second op after that. I see him again in November for a scan & blood results & hopefully he will put us on the waiting list for IVF then. No appt yet for review with Dr Hunter. He had said it would be 4/6 weeks after op so should hear something soon.




Hi Boo, patzbaz & welcome Garfield    hope you're all well. 


Limbo. Xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Its so good to get a wee bit of good news on here..

Ducky, isnt Dr Hunter lovely, very down to earth & sympathetic..

Limbo, i think Dr Tang is working in origin also..

Boo how are you??

Thats me now on the aspirin & fingers crossed the bloods have gone safely to the rvh.

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Evening ladies,

Jillyhen, hope you and dh are having fun   here's hoping the aspirin and frolic acid will bring us some more good news.. I think this thread is long overdue some good news!

Limbo, Hun, good to see you back   funny about the sleep thing, I have read that endo causes us to have no restorative sleep due to our bodies having to work so hard to get rid of all the toxins running riot in our systems so maybe now you've had so much removed your body is actually resting when you sleep so you're waking up earlier? I definitely find it easier getting up in the morning on the endo diet. Very glad to hear you liked dr tang  

Boo, hey Hun, feckin freezing! I can't believe we still haven't got round to putting in double glazing!!! 

Mags,   know what you mean about the gas... Dh was disgusted by me after the lap ( despite the fact he's worse than me!! ) are you going to put a complaint in? That's the mark of a true patient focused consultant, I can well imagine most consultant being very unsympathetic, good to know he was outraged for you.

Hey Garfield how are you getting on?

Patbaz, any news petal?

Everyone else, you're all very quite, I hope that's because you off doing fun things   

AFM, nothing to report... Just decided not to let anyone stress me out about work anymore. I've always worked like a dog to get things finished and perfect... Long nights, emotional self beating up blah blah blah, and do you what, I've just realised at the ripe old age of 32 that my health is more important, especially as all the stress I've put myself under for years has probably worsened my endo. So no more. 
A colleague earlier was stressing and putting the pressure on for stuff to be delivered and normally I would have been infected by her panic and pulled all the stops out, but she was totally stumped when I calmly just shrugged it off and said, there's only do many hours in the day.
Feels good. Prioritising me, my health, my husband, our relationship and our potential for a family  

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi duckybun

Very wise words- life is too short I believe. And we need to work to live not live to work.
It's very easy to be conscientious and do extra to get the job fine quickly, but I am now the same as you I complete the hours in my working day and that's it. I do feel guilty about bring off work now after the lap but I'm working on the premise that I need this break also for my mental health- it's been a tough few months between IVF, endo diagnosis , surgery and buying a house.

So I think you have the right idea putting you and your family first. You also seem to be going really well with you diet too.

Boo I went for a walk to the shop today and I couldn't believe how cold I was- I really need to bring out the winter wardrobe.

Nearly the weekend- have a good one ladies 

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Mornin ladies

You'll never guess what!!! My insurance company just called and despite all the odds they've approved finance for my surgery so I can go ahead and schedule it when it suits and don't have to wait the 6 months!!     is it wrong to be this excited about the prospect of invasive surgery?  
I'm totally amazed as they are so weasiliy about anything that might be fertility related, can't believe it!!

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Wow Ducky

How lucky is that- normally you have to fight the bit out with them!
So well done that's brilliant.

Get in the phone to dr hunter and get booked in 

Good luck  

Mags x


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls

Firstly i have to appologise for being awol, im finding things extremley difficult at the minute and trying to keep away from all things IF, not that it dosent cross my mind every god dam day!!  Ive been trying to concentrate on other things and hoping that a little mircale will happen.

Hope you girls are all keeping well and good luck with whatever stage your at, i do think about you lot all the time.  I'll keep popping in now and again to see your progress!  

  to you all!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi ladies

Babyd how are you petal, i was thinking of you yesterday..

Brilliant news ducky, im sure thats a huge relief..

ritchiem hows you??


Cant believe its the weekend again, heading out tomorrow night for tea to the Ramore wine bar so looking forward to that.. Cant cope with the cold weather, im always freezing plus the sleeping pattern isnt great either.. Im a right grumpy aul bad!!.
Sunday is our original due date if i hadnt of had my 1st miscarriage in March so im hoping to try and sweet talk hubby to maybe going to see James bond to help keep out minds off things..

Hope you all have a lovely weekend..

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hi all,

Babyd, sorry to hear you're finding at all a bit tough at the minute. This whole thing just takes so much out of us. You tak it easy and keep doing what you're doing, keep yourself busy and doing fun things. Massive hugs, and you know we're hear for you when you want us x

Jillyhen, aw pet I didn't realise Sunday was such a significant date. I'll be thinking about you. You and dh should definitely do something nice together x

Mags, hey Hun! Already sorted.. Called this morning! Just waiting to hear back about dates etc. 

Everyone else, hope you've all got that Friday chrunchy feeling.... 

Roll on ten o'clock for another installmnet of the walking dead! Why do I love zombies soo much??

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Evening ladies , hope you are enjoying the start to your weekend.

Babyd nice to hear from you again. I know this road can be all consuming but I think that you have the right attitude in tryi g to get in with your life and other things as they say this relieves the stress of the situation and can help with a natural pregnancy. I also know this us easier said than done 

Ducky you are well on the ball, fingers crossed your appointment is soon then.

Jillyhen enjoy tomorrow night and look after you and your hubby on Sunday. You are right to have a day to yourselves.

I am fine - still taking it easy and not doing too much lifting etc. but all external wounds have nicely healed after the Lap. I went out with a friend of mine today for a walk. She had to have a Hysterectomy last year for medical reasons and is still coming to terms with it but emotionally and physically. She had a teenage child already. Sometimes things like that show us a different perspective. She was 37 when she had the op.

Quiet weekend for me and more packing- we move next Thursday- at last!

Have a good weekend. Hi to boo, patbaz, Justone and Limbo.

Mags x


----------



## Limbo2

Hi everybody,


Ducky, I'm absolutely over the moon for you, that's brilliant news! Hopefully you get a date very soon.   


  to you babydreams, sorry you're feeling so low. 


More    for you as well JillyHen, will be thinking about you this weekend. 


Hi to mags, boo, patzbaz & anyone else.    Hope you all have a nice weekend.


Xx


----------



## Boo333

Hello lovely ladies

Ducky so glad you got good news from the insurance company.  You'll be getting your op in no time.  

Hi Limob2 -how are you doing?

Jillyhen did you go and see James Bond? What did you think? I heard its v good.

Mags glad you're on the mend.  Congratualtions on the big move.  Hope it stays dry for you.

Hi babydreams good to hear from you.   

I am off on holidays all week yippee    I have nothing to do all week except acupunture tomorrow.  It's great!

Take care everyone.

Boo
xxx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Boo

That will be lovely for you having your week off- make sure you treat yourself at some stage.

Can I ask you about your acupuncture- how do you find it? How much is each session? Would you advocate?

It's something I want to do but I have been concerned about the cost.

Thanks

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hi all,

Boo! In sooo jealous, im in dire need of a break  

Hi mags x

Limbo, thanks hun!

Jilly, was thinking about you yesterday, I hope you and dh had a therapeutic day together x

Patbaz, Babyd and anyone I've missed  

AFM, wanted to share an 'incident' DH officially thinks I'm barmy. He came into the kitchen earlier to investigate the bangin and swearin to witness me slowly and gently placing the toaster in the freezer whilst murmuring 'die ya wee [email protected]@d die'..... I explained it all perfectly logically but he's still giving me funny looks. There was a massive big fly buzzing aroun and I mean MASSIVE GM FLY, and tho thig is smart... It had evaded being swatted for a good 10minutes (banging) and then refused to be swept out the open door (swearin) untill I finally side swiped it with DH's life insurance policy (I know! Why would you leave that lying in the kitchen) anyway it hit the decks and staggered behind the toaster..... And then hid in the toaster, I tried everything to get it out and ended up deciding to do the lobster trick on it, now I don't think that's mad, I was quite chuffed with my ingenuity actually....

X
Ducky


----------



## patbaz

HI Ducky - you just brightened my day     HILARIOUS!!!!

I hope that everyone is doing well.

I was back to work yesterday after the halloween break so was offline.  I was in Dublin Donegal and Galway over the break.  DH was off too so we just decided we didn't want to stay at home and travelled the country vivsting friends.  We called into the G hotel for a cocktail in Galway £12.50 for a cocktail and the 1 i had wasn't that nice  btu at least I can say I was in the hotel 
Don't rmemeber who was asking about skyfall but i saw it with DH and thought it was fab and I am not a huge James Bond lover so its a good show I would def recommend it.

I had an appointment with Dr McFaul yesterday to get my mri result and things don't look as bad as I had thought.  Endo very bad on left ovary but not too bad on right.  Will have to remove part of left ovary but I had expected him to say that whole ovary would be lost so thats a positive.  Just waiting now for appointment for op with prof McClure.  How ever long that takes.

Hello to Jillyhen, Ducky, Boo, ritchie m, babyd, limbo, and anyone else reading.
Chat soon
Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Boo333

Hi Mags

I would definitley recommend acupucture.  I hope that it is helping to control my endo and stopping it returning to what it was before my lap.  I am not a believer in any sort of holistic therapies but while having the acupaucture I can feel a sort of warmth going through my muscles so I think it is increasing blood flow or something.  Even if its not doing anthing inside if nothing else it is really relaxing and I have noticed a reduction in back pain etc during AF.

Mine costs £40 and I go every other week.  I go to a chinese man so gives me herbs to make into a drink. Its £25 for acupuncture and £15 for herbs.  He also check my pulse (and my tongue?) and charts my cycle every month and tells me which are best days for BMS.

Ducky you make me laugh!  

Patbaz sounds like you had a lovely time - brilliant!

Jillyhen - hope you are ok.

Hello limbo2

Boo
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

Ducky you gave me a right laugh.. What are you not like..

Flip pat you have been a busy gal..

ritchiem & limbo, hows things??

Went to see the lovely Daniel Craig last night.. hmm he would fairly cheer you up.. Really enjoyed it.
Heading over to see my sister this weekend cant wait to see them all.. Loads happening over the next 2 weeks appt with Dr HUnter next fri cant wait to see what he has to say about the bloods etc and if we can start trying again..

There is a few of us girls from Coleraine who have had treatment at some stage or pregnant another one texted me her news this morning so muggins here is the only one still in limbo.. Suppose in a way i have been pregnant twice but the wee rascals didnt like me!!

Onward & upwards from now on ladies..

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Jillyhen, good luck with your appointment with dr hunter for next Friday. Hopefully you'll get the green light   I'm not sure I approve of your comment about the wee rascals not liking you... I happen to be fairly confident you are a lovely lady and being unduly unkind to yourself!!  

Boo, glad to hear the acupuncture is helping.  I had it once years ago and kinda freaked out, the guy who did it put the needles in and left me in the room... I didn't have a clue how long I was supposed to lie there for and was terrified of moving! I guess it's like anything, make sure you like and trust the practitioner before you get stuck in ( no pun intended )

Pat, that's fabulous news about your endo, you must feel like a weight has been lifted. Sometimes I think it's better to expect the worst so you can be pleasantly surprised. Hopefully you'll get your date threw nice and quick.

Hi mags, how's tricks Hun?

Limbo, babyd and everyone else hugs

AFM, well... Got my date for the surgery today. 26th!!!! Of November!!!!!!!!    

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Wow Ducky that's brilliant for you- so quick. Fingers crossed you will be done and dusted in no time. I'm delighted for you.

Jillyhen I hope you enjoy going to your sisters- I'm sure you will have a ball catching up and I'm glsd to hear your apt is next week with dr hunter.

Patbaz excellent news for you too- again hope your apt date is soon too 

Hi all you other lovely ladies hope you are having a good week.

AFM Moving Day tomorrow- oh the stress!!!

Night

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Mags, good luck with the move!! When the house warming party?      

X
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Wow ducky how quick are things moving for you.

Mags good luck with the move.

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hey ladies,

It's been very quiet on here the last couple of days, I hope that means you're all doin fun stuff and having a lovely (albeit freezing) weekend!

Mags, how's the move gone? Are you all snuggled in now and unpacked? I hope this will be a very happy home for you and dh x

Hey everyone else, hope you're all keeping toasty x

Ducky


----------



## Limbo2

Hey everyone, hope you're all well.
It _has_ been very quiet on here, hasn't it??

Duckybun, I'm really pleased you got your date for your op - and that it's so soon. 

Mags, hope all went well with the move and you're settling into your lovely new home.

Hi boo, hope you enjoyed your week off work, did you do anything nice?

Patzbaz, I'm delighted things don't look as bad as you thought, following your MRI. Hopefully you get an appt to see Prof McClure soon.

JillyHen, how're you doing? Hope your appt with Dr Hunter goes well on Friday.

AFM, I rang the Royal to chase up my review appt with Dr Hunter, following my surgery. There was no appt scheduled for me but they offered me an appt for Wednesday 14th - good job I rang! I also have appt with Dr Tang the next day, for a scan & results of AMH test. If all seems ok hopefully we will be put on the waiting list for IVF. So, by the end of this week, I should know what's happening regarding further surgery or what other options are available for my endo & whether ivf is an option. It'll be good to know, but it's also so daunting. I'm terrified that I'll just be told that my insides are ruined & that there's nothing they can do to help us.  I know I should keep positive but sometimes it's so hard.

Sorry for the downer there, dunno where that came from!! 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend girls. Xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Girls

Some of you will remember me from the current cyclers thread back in August time - long story short had my first icsi which failed - tore me apart more than i ever imagined   managed to somehow carry on and stayed away from here since but ive now had my review appointment in RFC on Wed past and every feein i had when i got that negative result in Aug came flooding back and completley knocked me for 6!!!! i suppose now i need ff to help me move on............somehow

DH didnt want to do anymore tx as he says he cant bear to watch me suffer the pain i did and heartbreak as that broke his heart even more - however after our review app he has said he will try 1 more time however we havent the funds and need to save save save but at least i now have his support for trying 1 more tx

at the review the dr said everything was perfect which i think makes it harder as i feel if it was that perfect why im i not pg
i had good amount of eggs and i had 2 top quality eggs infact they said they contimplated only putting 1 bk in as they were so good - i shud now have been able to tell ppl our good news instead ive went backwards as ive now turned to food again and put weight back on and ive given up really but after the review now i see a little lite at the end however its very far away at present but i hope i get there.  

I had always new i wanted more tx and had thought about if we ever had the money i wud not return to RFC and possibly go to GCRM but dh has stated if its gonna work its gonna work it wont matter if its back with RFC or anywhere else and he has made me think - u cud be rite here and we wont have the extra expense of flights hotels etc just really in limbo here!!!!!

Would love some of your thoughts on this and help me get my focus on again as i am determined to get my bmi even lower than i had for my first tx so in the mouth of xmas my diet is starting (this is gonna be so hard as im out quite a number of weekeds  ) but i got get to that lite at the end of the tunnel...........

Magicbaby xxxx


----------



## duckybun

Hi magic baby,

Sorry to hear about your bfn Hun. There's no easy path through this journey is there? You're more than welcome here however, so snuggle in while you save up for your next tx and we'll keep you company x Which dr were you with at the rfc?

Onwards and upwards hun, 


Hey limbo, great news about your review with dr hunter coming round so quick.. I wonder if he has any idea he has such a fan club on here??! How've you been feeling post surgery btw? I know it's easy to say, but don't torture yourself, it's only natural to be apprehensive but don't allow yourself to get terrified! What is is and worrying about it in the meantime won't change whatever he has to say at your appointment, so deep breathes and positivity  xx

X
Ducky


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Ducky thanks for the welcome - i was with DR McManus - i asked her if and when i went for further tx wud they change anything from what they know about my first tx - she told me all went perfect except the lil bubs didnt stick and that they wouldnt chage anything they put it down to luck wasnt on our side this time


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky, jillyhen, magicbaby, limbo and the other girls on here

I've had no Internet for a while, so I haven't been able to read the forum as much since Thursday. Thankfully up and running now and the move is complete. It's been a godsend that timing wise I've been off as I've been able to do all the organising etc- but no lifting- poor DP has had to do it all.

Hope all of you are well, magic baby my lady treatment was with Dr MCManus too- small world isn't  it?

How's are things with you Ducky and Jillyhen - do anything nice at the weekend?

Limbo - good luck for your appointments this week- all crossed for you

More tradesmen in to do work today in the house- it never ends!

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hey ladies,

Me post... Soz... Just on for hugs, I took the day off work today as I'm feeling totally ****ty and sorry for myself. Got up this mornin and pain was so bad I phoned in sick and spent all day curled up on the sofa with the hot water bottle. Thing is I've been torturing myself all evening about how totally useless I am when I'm in so much pain. I managed to do about 3 hours of work at home but I can't concentrate and have to keep takin breaks. Spent the last 2 hours weeping on dh's lap. How the hell am I meant to look after a baby if I cant even look after myself for days like this? Am I just being selfish wanting to bring a child into the world that I'll possibly resent for needing loved and cared for when all I can manage is curling up with a hot water bottle in pain every month? Maybe we haven't been able to fall pg naturally for this very reason, has anyone else with endo felt like this or am I just driving myself insane? I know pain does funny things to our heads and normally I don't feel like this but today I just feel like I don't deserve a baby 

Sorry for the downer, just need to reach out tonight 

Hope you're all doing better than me today! 

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Ducky my heart goes out to you- you poor thing.

Here you go      

Do you know that in the midst of all this fertility stuff and the things that we go through, I'm sure most of us have had similar feelings- I know I have! But you have to remember that there us a reason for all thus madness and when the time is right for you- you will be ready and I'm sure a brilliant mummy.

Just remember how close your Lap is.

Stop giving yourself a hard time- the Ducky that I know is extremely resilient and stubborn. Maybe sometimes she needs to give herself a break- we are all human.

Make sure you take some painkillers and get a good nights sleep.

Night

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Mags, thank you, you always know just what to say. I know I'm just being hard on myself... It's hard to be so blinking stubborn when fighting against this endo pain, I know I dont give myself a break. I should just accept that I need to take 2 days out every moth and not worry about it, I'm a Taurus though and acceptance of what I see as 'failure' to just get on with normal life doesn't come naturally to me.

Thanks Hun, and you're right I need to knock back a couple of syndol, sleep, and tomorrow is a new day.

Sweet dreams, you're an angel x
Ducky


----------



## Magicbaby

Hey ducky don't be so hard on urself - I'm laid up today af has shown up first time since my bfn in august an its very painful an I feel crap hate havin to take time off each time she rears her head!!in my head I wanna go straight into the next tx but money won't let that happen an I no in my heart I'm not ready yet but it doesn't stop me feelin all down bout it all - it messes with ur head all this!! Hope ur feelin better x


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ladies

How are we all this weekend? 

Ducky and magicbaby hope you are feeling better today. Ducky have you heard any info on your ore assessment or if you do need to go the prep?

Boo thanks for the info- might look at acupuncture in Jan, funds are low after the house move.

Pat , hope you get your appointment soon for Prof McClure.

Jillyhen, hope all going well with your adoption process, do you have further apts with Dr Hunter too? 

Limbo2 how are you? I know this week was hectic for you,

AFM, I'm at my sisters in Halifax spending time with my godchildren, then back to work on Monday. Back to porridge!

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hello everyone

Sorry I have been awol for a while.  I had a really lazy week off work and did absolutely nothing.  But I made up for it because this week in work has been mental.  I have been travelling to Derry every day and fit for nothing at night.  But apart from that not much happening with me.

Ducky sorry you had such a horrible time with the aul witch I was same last Sunday curled up with hot water bottle.  Unfortunatley with Endo the things which we can try to help ease it all involve contraception like the pill or the coil.  Once we get our wee miracles then there are things you can do which will help.  I know a couple of people who have found the coil really helped endo syptoms.

Mags glad the move went smoothly. Have a good time at your sisters. 

Jillyhen how'd you get on with your appointment yesterday?

Magic baby I remember you from cc - sorry you have ended up in limboland but we will look after you here until you're ready to go again.  

Limbo hope you are ok - how did your appointments go?

It's so cold today girls! Hope you are all keeping toastie.  

Take care
Boo
xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hey ladies,

Boo, thanks Hun   hope your feeling better yourself, thank god for hot water bottles eh?

Mags, hope you had a wonderful week with your sis and godchildren. Yes I got sorted with the pre op stuff after much hassle I have to say! You'd think going privately would be better in terms of communication but I have to say this week was a nightmare, at one point we were considering cancelling the surgery as we could'nt get the info needed by the insurance company from dr hunters secretary... She also forgot to tell the nurses that I needed the bowel prep so if you hadn't said about it I would've turned up next Monday having not done it and possibly had the surgery cancelled!!! Thankfully I phoned them direct and they spoke to dr hunter in person and called me back... I still haven't heard from his secretary!

Magic, hope you're feeling better too Hun. It sounds like you know in yourself you need a wee break from tx so don't stress yourself out about the finances! 

Jillyhen, how's it going? Did you see dr hunter on Friday or is it next week you see him, I'm terrible at remembering dates! 

Limbo, how'd your review with dr hunter go on Wednesday? Hope you got some encouragingly news. Xx

Hello everyone else,

AFM, well officially in pre op preparation mode, new jammies bought and house deep cleanse in progress.... Can't wait to get home after the op and take some time out of everything. Work is mental with massive pressure on this week to finish current contract before I go in, but I cancelled my next contract which means I officially have nothing to do but recuperate until January! DVD box sets all bought and TiVo box nearly full in prep for next week. I'm just about to phone my mil, sil and bil's partner to come clean and tell them all that's been going on.... It's stressing me out that they don't know any of this and are going to start thinking I'm totally unreliable for not being available for family stuff the next couple of weeks, so we've decided to let them all in on it. I've been avoiding this as taking about my bits isn't the most pleasant of subjects, but I'd rather know I have their love and support than be worrying that they think I'm antisocial!!!

Much love to all
X
D


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all doing??

Sorry ive been awol ive still havent got a laptop.

We where up with Dr HUnter on friday..  alot of mixed feelings...

So here it goes....


My bloods have all come back as normal and there in nothing showing up on hysterasalinogram.. EVerything looked normal.
Basically there is nothing can be done unless we go for more ivf.. As i dont ovulate every month we may need to the ivf  he has mentioned about clomid again which i had been on for 9 months and nothing happened, howver if i go on it again im to be monitored closely so he is going to speak to Dr Abadje to se what he thinks.

If i do get pregnant naturally i will be scanned every 2 weeks.. 

So things are a bit u in the air at the minute, but at least hubby is allowed back in the bedroom !!
Im to still keep on the aspirin & 5mg folic acid..

Will be back on later to catch up

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Fi84

Hey lovely ladies how are you all?
sorry havent been on in a while but you are all always in my thoughts

xx


----------



## justone

Hi *limbolanders*
Haven't posted for ages so need to take time to read back and catch up with you all...
Isn't the weather dire? 
After surgery in Sept, had MRI at end of Oct. Haven't got results back yet from it.    Appt with cons again in early Dec. Not looking forward to appt because I don't honestly think there's any light at end of this very dark tunnel....   
Returned to work last week and am finding it hard  but it's also proving to be a great distraction too!!!!  Nothing organised yet for either DH or me on the travel front.  Will put that on hold until the spring. 
DH has 2 DA who have in the past few months been diagnosed with bowel cancer.    His DM and the rest of her siblings have been advised to get tested for it because his granda passed away from it too! Horible or what!   
Surrounded at work by bumps or mums returning from maternity leave... not easy!   
As you can read from this post, am feeling really sorry for myself these days! Sorry!   
Wishing you all the best for a lovely weekend. Might post later! Take care!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

We are very quiet at the min

Hope you are all ok

Ducky how are you feeling?


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi Jillyhen

I was with Dr Hunter on friday lol so you must have been in before me.  He is so lovely!!  and i appreciate everthing he has done for me.  But I feel he is slightly constrained with NHS meds etc and I even hate saying that as he has been so good to me and my DH.

My tests have always come back normal, and I have had a lot of them done.  I went out to serum to finally get some answers and Peny was great.  David has told me not to worry and it will happen, but at 4 m/c later its hard not to think there is a pattern.

I was going out to Serum to get IUI this month as wanted to chose best sperm etc (slight dh problem) and I got a natural BFP after getting my AMH results the day before and they where 1.6!!!  

I have told Dr Hunter what meds peny recommended and though he is not keen on some of them he has given the presciption. 

Hope you get things sorted hun and PM me if you need to chat xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Alfiemum

I was there on the 16th.

Wasnt much said, bloods all ok hsg looks normal. Never asked why the miscarriages happened.. I forgot.. HAs he a pr email??

I did try to pm but your inbox is full

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen

Oh and i forgot to say congrats on your natural bfp.

I did see it on another thread didnt want to say

Jillyhen x


----------



## Alfiemum28

thanks Jillyhen, PM box now emptied!!  didnt realise it didnt hold much.

Hugs xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

I must empty mine also..


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Alfiesmum, congratulations on your natural bfp, you kept that quiet! Dr hunter is great isn't he.  I'm really glad you got your prescriptions all sorted with him as I'm sure it'll help relax you knowing you are getting everything that penny suggested.

Just one, good to hear from you pet. Sounds like you're having a rough enough old time of it just now. That's awful about your dh's aunts   it definitely sounds like you need something positive to plan for so if I were you I'd get those travel plans well under way. As for being back at work, boo to that, I think we should all start a lottery syndicate so we can retire early and have as many rounds of treatment as we want!

Jillyhen, sorry you didn't get more definite answers from dr hunter, it's so frustrating not knowing what to fix! How are you getting along with your adoption plans?

Mags petal, how are you? Thanks for the pm on Sunday, meant alot  

Limbo, thank you too, it's wonderful to have so much support xx

AFM..... Well currently sitting up in bed in the ulster independent, surgery was yesterday but they decided to keep me in as it was so extensive. Dr hunter is an angel and has been absolutely amazing the last couple of days. He stripped my whole peritoneal cavity and said the endo was so infiltrating there were areas that it extended 2cm into the tissue. He freed up all the adhesions on my bowels, worked on my ovaries for over an hour and had to do alot of work to my right ureter... Needless to say I'm rather banged up just now and have never taken so many drugs in my life! Tramadol is not for the faint of heart! All in all though he said he was really pleased with the outcome and thinks that not only will I get my quality of life back but he has suggested we postpone ivf for at least 6 months to see if we get a wee natural surprise. So I'm sore but optimistic.
Interestingly last week I decided to confide in some of my closer family members as before only my mum knew what we were going through. I drove up to see my aunt on Saturday who adopted my cousin when they found out they couldn't have children. We had the most amazing chat, she was diagnosed with severe endometriosis 40 odd years ago and had a full hysterectomy at 34 because of the pain. She and my uncle have been through all the same conversations that dh and I have had this last year, and it was just so wonderful to talk to her and realise I'm not mental!!

Xx
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Ducky

How are you feeling hun?? Thats brilliant you where given good news..
Its amazing what you find out from other family member.

We have just finished day 2 of our preparation course only another half day to go and then we fill the forms in and wait impatiently for our home study to start.

Alfiesmum you have given us hope that we will get our own wee miracles.. I know im hoping for 1..

Justone how are you hun??

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Apologies as I have just had to catch up on the news from the news on here for the last few days. Back at work has been a lot of extra hours and its been hectic.

Alfiesmum wow congrats that is brilliant news, I am sure that you are over the moon.

Jillyhen glad to hear everything is progressing for you on the adoption front. How have you found the process so far?

Justone , sorry to hear that you are feeling low and having a tough time off it. You definitely need that holiday!

Ducky welcome back- so glad to hear it went well and the ulster independent is brilliant to have your surgery in- I was there years ago. Looking forward to hearing how you are soon.

Nearly the weekend - have a hood one

Mags x


----------



## justone

Hi again *limbolanders*
Hope you're all well today.
 *Alfiemum28* on your  ... Delighted for you wee doll!      
*duckybun* Hope you're feeling a bit better following your surgery... Take things easy for as long as you can... Camp out on the sofa with hot chocolate / nice chocolates, glossy magazines, dvds, laptop/notebook, plus remote control for the TV all close at hand. Things are looking up for you. Am sure you felt great after sharing your 'journey' with your aunt. I definitely feel it helps to be able to talk someone who knows what it's like to go through this.   
*jillyhen* Glad all is progressing on the adoption front. Keep us informed of what it entails.   
*ritchiem* Good to hear from you. Mind you don't burn yourself out too much with all that extra work.   
 to everyone else.   
*AFM* Work busy so keeping me distracted, tG! DH and I had a lovely night out last Sat. First night out in ages. Really lifted my spirits. Have my post op with cons tomorrow week. Dreading it somewhat but curious about it too. DH has managed to book time off work for it so he'll come along with me for moral support etc. Have booked off the rest of the day off work too incase I am really upset with what we're told...  
Silently counting down to 21 Dec as DH and I are convinced we suffer from SAD    and so after 21 Dec. the days slowly get longer again. Have given no thought to Christmas yet as money situ isn't the best. No other craic as they say. Take care!
Sending everyone some lovely


----------



## duckybun

Hey lovelies,

Just one, glad you had such a good night out with dh, sometimes we just need to get out there and blow off some steam! A for your review next week, I'm praying for you that you get some positive answers, you're bound to feel trepidation but just make sure the nerves don't get hold of you. Write down scything you want to ask so you can refer to your questions if you get flustered when you're in there.    

Mags, heyday Hun, open work eases of a little for you in the run up to Christmas xx

Jillyhen, sounds like the adoption stuff stuff is progressing nicely for you

Alfiesmum, how are you feeling? I forgot to ask how far along you are? Have you got a scan coming up soon?

Limbo, how are you petal?

Patbaz, how's tricks? Long time no hear, hope alls well with you x

AFM.. Got my stitches out stitches out today and all looks good. Dh and I decided not to buy each other presses for Christmas this year and instead booked a holiday away in January. So we booked yesterday to go to Marrakech for a week...     

 

Xx
Ducky


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi duckybun Hows you!!!!!  so glad you have had your op (if you know what i mean) an personally so glad Dr hunter is looking after you!  Its such a relief to have someone who does genuinely care!!  He is def a star and such a gentleman, we feel like he is a personal friend by now lol.  Hugs to you xxx  hope you are going to take a few days to relax and lie on the sofa with loads of chocolate and remote control!!

Just one - hi, you have had a rough time hope you ok,

Jillyhen - hope you are ok, a very close friend of mine went through adoption and within 7-8 mn they where accepted and are currently just waiting on the phone call.  I think it wasnt as bad as they thought and really helped them find themselves.  An another friend adopted 3 boys a year ago and she tells her tale on ******** and it would make you cry!!  hope the process going great for you.

Ritchiem, - work sucks lol, i am self employed so cannot even take time off    but need money lol 

AFM  -  well went for scan friday with the lovely DR Hunter, i should be 6+4 and sac seen, showing a 6 wk sac but nothing else.  But Dr Hunter told me to stop worrying, he is happy with what he saw.  I had hoped for a heartbeat but as he says that if I am even out by a few days then it can make all the difference.  So got to trust him again, have been told to stop googling lol and stop obessing with my HCG which i have been getting monitored myself lol     I told my GP that Dr hunter wanted it done and she didnt question lol i know thats bad but I wanted to really get my head around what happens in my pregnancies.  I was in the exact same situation last year and was showing a few days behind, but tragically that ended around 8/9 weeks     So hard to not to dwell on it!!!  Did some shopping yesterday in belfast between my apt at the city for Clexane and my apt with Dr hunter so nice to spend time with DP.    My hcg is rising as it should but slowed off a bit when i got my results on Friday but I think that happens.  Dr Hunter told me he doesnt believe in hcg or progesterone monitoring as everyone is different and in 20 years he has seen it all and in some women hcg doesnt rise and they have successful pregnancies.  So think I am going to leave it now,.  My next scan is this thursday and well I will have an answer then.  Cant change the outcome and just got to think PMA!!!!     and if it doesnt work im not quite beat yet!!!  not far off it but got to think I got serum in greece as a back up.

Going to spend today with my DS and put tree uptomo so thats 2 days taken care of lol

Hugs and fairy dust to you all, its so nice having a special thread for NI!!!!  xxxxx


----------



## duckybun

Alfiesmum, stay   Hun! You couldn't be in better hands with dr hunter. Praying for you that you get to see a wonderful strong little heart beat fluttering away on thursday.   You did make me chuckle thinking about you fibbing to your gp about getting your hcg monitored, sometimes a little bending of the truth to get what you want is necessary, but you should take dr he's advice now and stop tormenting yourself. Eat well, rest up and have lovely times getting the tree up and decorated!

X
Ducky


----------



## duckybun

Hey ladies,

Hpe you all had a lovely weekend and managed to keep yourselves warm! 

I'm in shock a little this morning... Our golden ticket arrived in the post this morning!! We've got to the top of the list and DH and I are no where near ready considering everything that the last couple of months has thrown at us. It says on the letter that we can defer for a max of 3 months, but to be honest I don't know if that's long enought for me. We were thinking we would get the letter in march April and would defer till the summer, but its all just happened a bit quicker than that. 
Dr hunter said to give ourselves 6 months TTC naturally, my cycles he said wouldn't really normalise for at least 2 months, and I won't know if the surgery has helped with my pain until then so to jump straight into ivf seems to be a bit pointless.

Also, I really don't want to have to go in the pill, everything I've read about endo warns about mucking about with adding hormones into a system that is already estrigen dominant and I can't see the sense in having a massive surgery to remove what was there and then start feeding new growth with the pill especially when the ivf drugs are going to be bad enought for it in themselves.

Has anyone got any experience of trying to defer their nhs go after surgery or for any other reason?

I'm so glad we were able to get the surgery done so quickly through our insurance and I really want to let my body heal and give us a chance of conceiving naturally, but if that's going to potentially lose us our place on the list is it worth holding out and then having to go back to square one with the waiting list

Would love to hear your opinions and experience to help us decide.

Xxx
Ducky


----------



## patbaz

Hi Duckybun
I had to delay when my ticket came in in August and was told on the phone that I could only defer for 3 months but i spoke to Dr MCFaul and Dr MCDreamy who both said that we could defer it again no problem so try not to worry huni xx


----------



## duckybun

Thanks Patbaz,   I'll give them a bell on Thursday... In their really random 10 - 12.30 time slot! 

X
Ducky


----------



## Boo333

Hello ladies

I bet you thought I had fallen off the face of the planet!  DH got the new call of duty game and has been online playing it flat out so I have been barred from going online because it slows it down.  Between that and work it seems I have been away for ages.  I have been popping on a looking to see whats been happening.

Ducky glad you have your surgery behind you and hope you can get your treatment delayed ok.

Alfiemum - congratulations on BFP, good luck for your scan on Thursday.

Justone - hope your review goes well.

Jillyhen - sounds like u are making good progress with the adoption course.  That's great.

Hello Pat, Mags and anyone else.  Sorry if I missed you out.

I won't leave it so long the next time! Promise.

Boo
xxx


----------



## justone

Hi again *Limbolanders*
Hope you're all ok this dark December morning. Isn't the weather mad? When I went out to see to the animals this morning after breakfast it was mildish but damp ... yet lo and behold ten minutes later when I was getting into the car to go to work the windscreens on the car had completely frozen!!!     When I left the house the outside temp was -1 but when I got to work it was +6!   
*duckybun* You'll love Marrakech. I was there about ten years ago and loved the architecture as well as the sights and sounds as well as smells in and around the medina! Don't know what to advise re your golden ticket as I'm afraid of advising you badly. Am sure the other *limbolanders* will advise you well.      
*Boo333* Good to see you're back online. Hope work isn't tiring you out too much!      
*Alfiemum* Hope your scan goes well on Thursday. Did you manage to get your tree up?      
*ritchiem* Hope work has settled down for you and that all is well.      
*Jillyhen* No craic with you wee doll? Hope you, G and furbabies are all well.      
 *patbaz, magicbaby, limbo, fi84* and anyone I might have missed  Hope you're all keeping well.     
*AFM* Hardly got time for myself these days between work and commuting... the only time I get to do anything nice is at the weekend with DH and furbabies. Mentally counting down to review on Fri. 3 more sleeps!      
Must run as work beckons...


----------



## ritchiem

Justone good luck with the review on Friday- hope all goes well.

Hi girls, hope you are all well and getting the week in. It just seems to be fine times that we live for the weekend- or is that just me?

Jillyhen , hope all is going well with adoption proceedings. Ducky , hope you are taking it easy and Recovering well. 

Limbo2, hope you are going well and getting yourself prepared for Xmas.

Boo, hopefully work has calmed down for you and you don't have to do as much travelling- that must be tiring  :-
Alfiesmum , patbaz and magicbaby again hope you are all doing well.

I'm off for a few days and at the minute still doing stuff in the new house- keeping me busy. 

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies just popped on to say good luck  alfiesmum for your scan tomorrow, hope that wee heartbeat is there fluttering away for you like mad  let us know  ow you get on Hun x

Mags, gald youre making progress with he house but don't forget to get your feet up for a bit while you're off work too! 

I'm knackered and off to bed so sorry no more personals but love to you all (and baby dust of course!)

X ducky


----------



## Alfiemum28

Quick post!!! Thanks duckybun & everyone!! Feeling rather calm re this morning which is unusual!!! But will know in a few hours! We cannot change fate! Taking my camera with me so whatever the outcome I am going to go to the continental market & take some Xmas shots to destress for hour or two before going back to work.  x


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

Thanks everyone for your kind messages, bad news this morning at my scan, sac hasnt really grown since last friday and still measuring 6 wks, Dr Hunter thought he saw a fetal pole but could be a blood clot so have to go back wed.  But he is 90% sure its bad news and I know myself it is!!!  Dr Hunter was his kind usual self. have posted this update on another thread also but nice to keep in touch with the NI girls xx

I am ok as I think I have got hardened to this , it was the 5th December last yr I had a D&C.  This time I did everything right and was on the ball taking meds.  I was always concerned I implanted late as got my BFP much later than I usually do.  I just dont know where to go from here.   To be honest Dr Hunter doesnt know either, I have sent an email back to Peny at Serum in greece for her opinion and have no doubt she will email me back today.  I think its anger I feel at present.

Do I now need to consider level 2 ytests as there is obviously something wrong!!  Or is it just my age and eggs but surely that cant be the case every time!! or is it my DP...... is so confusing!!!!  has anyone had these done and if so was it worth it??  Dont think there is anywhere in NI to get them done so going to try Simms in Dublin and if not then probably have to to go london!!! Though over there in January so it might all work in ok.  though think the tests are £1300!!!!!  A lot of money!! 

So back to trying again!!!  Down but not out!!!  thinking of starting resihi.... any advice, also John Bower has anyone any advice or used him  What the max Q10 you can take  back to the mindfield of vitamins etc!!  Have decided to stop all my meds today and see if I naturally miscarry before next wednesday and if I dont then prob another D&C next week.  Working tonight but will be having a large glass of vino when I get home, think I might even has a chippy for tea lol!!!

Loads of baby dust to you all


----------



## duckybun

Alfiesmum, I'm so sorry you didn't get the news you wanted. I'll keep praying for you to get a wee miracle in the meantime, but just you take care of yourself and enjoy those chips tonight, I think your perfectly entitled to a wee treat. 

Ive heard good things about reishi but have no idea where to buy it. I aked my nutritionist about it bit shed never heard of it. I dont have any advise about john bower, who is he?

Massive hugs hun


----------



## duckybun

Just one, meant to say... Good luck for tomorrow petal.   for some good news xx


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi Duckybun, John bower is the guy who I suppose recommends the Reishi.  From what I see it does work.  you order it from his website.  I have an email address for him and am going to email him tomorrow and ask his advice as to what to take.  I recently went in to holland and barrett and to be honest I knew far more than the girls workign in the shop!!!  I will get his email address for you, worth a try.  Dont think they are cheap but sure what is!!!!  Enjoyed my chips last night lol and going out for xmas lunch with office today so will be treating myself to a little glass of wine or two.  But once the m/c or D&C is over it will be back to being good!!!!  Not really in mood for going out but need to stop letting this all take over my life.......

Hugs hun xxx


----------



## justone

Hi *limbolanders* 
Really quick post from me as I'm just about to finish work and then off for my review appt. 
Hope all is well with you all.         
Thanks *duckybun, ritchiem, Boo333*for all well-wishes re today.   
Sending massive hugs to *Alfiemum28*       You're an amazingly strong person... I take my proverbial hat off to you.
Will post later (if I'm up to it) and fill you in on how appt went.
Take care!
     

PS Weekend begins here!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello everyone

How are we all??

Sorry ive been a bit awol.

alfiemum im so sorry to read your news.. Life is so unfair

Justone how are you petal?? Good luck for your review.

ducky,ritchiem & boo how are you ladies??

Ducky what did you decide about the golden ticket??

Pat hows things??

Not much craic with me.. Have been really down in the dumps this week. Our adoption preparation course finished on tuesday so just waiting to hear from the social worker about when the home visits starting.

Did any of you watch the secret of crinkley hall?? I finally sat n watched it this week and omg the tears where tripping me at the end, well saying the aul witch is here and boy is she being a right b**** !!
My poor hubby, im a right aul grumpy sod...

Cant believe its the weekend again.. 
Anything nice planned anyone??

Jillyhen


----------



## Bella111

Hello everyone, 

      I am brand new to this journey so i thought i would say hello. me and my DH have just been put on the waiting list for icsi at the end of November there, 7 months to wait, so thought i would introduce myself as i feel this is going to be a very long journey and would love the advice and support of those who are also going through it.  

thanks xxx


----------



## duckybun

Evening ladies,


Hi bella, welcome onboard Hun xx

Jillyhen, sorry to hear you've been down in the dumps Hun. I can imagine the prep course is pretty intense going, I'm sure it's take it out of you. Hopefully you've had some nice stuff to keep you occupied over the weekend. I find wrapping presents always perks me up   crinchly hall as great. My mum came down to watch it with me last week and we had dh in hysterics, we were both shouting at the tv! 

Just one, sweets, hope you're ok.   thinking about you and hoping you got good news on Friday xx

Alfiesmum, hope you're doing all right honey. This week is going to suck, I know you can cope with anything though, sending you some    Did you get anywhere with the reishi? I know what you mean about the holland and barret shop attendants. 

Mags, how's tricks Hun? Did you email dr hunter? He's quite hard to track down I find!

Boo, you did make me laugh with your dh and the call of duty, I've lost my dh to assassins creed on an annual basis, and joy above all joys there's a new one coming out!  I've got my own back the last 2 weeks thoug, I keep pulling the post surgery recovery card and have forced him to watch multiple episodes of the real housewives of New York City      

AFM, not much to report, called the rfc on Friday to defer my treatment and they want a letter from dr hunter, who hasn't got back to my email yet.... Af is on her nasty way, and I'm not feeling too great so far, but I'll not get too disappointed yet, , like dr hunter I'd I need to give my body a couple of cycles post op to see if its made any difference.
Other than that, feeling very please with myself as I've just sat down and written all our Christmas cards  
Miffed with dh though who has been out on a drinking session since 2!!! He was supposed to be home for tea as he was only watching the football, but as per usual when there is a certain friend involved he's still out and I'm going to be raging if he comes home **** faced
Does anyone else get the rage thinking about their dh being out poisoning themselves and their sperm when we're going through surgeries, ivf and god knows why else to try and get pg?? Or am I being unreasonable   

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

Just picked this up before I went to bed and it made me laugh.

I too am one of those weird ones that finds wrapping presents quite cathartic, it completely chills me. So that's what I did all afternoon.

My DP smokes, and I am continuously stressing the whole healthy living bit to him on a regular basis- it hasn't stopped him unfortunately. Just slightly reduced it. So I get where you are coming from.

My DP and I spent 2.5 hours putting up our 3rd Xmas tree tonight. My sister had an 8 ft tree that she could not use, so she gave it to us. Thankfully it turned out well.

I hope all you ladies had a brilliant weekend and have a lovely week.

Ducky continue to take it easy,

Mags z


----------



## Boo333

Hello Ladies

It's sooooooo cold tonight.  I am getting the PJ's on soon and a cuppa herbal tea to warm myself up.

Ducky/Mags my DH smokes too although he his cut down says he is stopping at New Year and I really hope he does.

Ducky don't wory if your first and second AF after surgery are rough.  My first AF was awful but actually got better after that.

Hello Bella welcome to limbo land I also went on RFC waiting list in October.

Alfiemum hope you are ok hun.  What's reishi?

Jillyhen hope you are feeling better.  I think its amazing that you are on the adoption journey I don't think I could do it.

Justone how are you?

Hello to Patbaz.

I was out on works Christmas party on Saturday and drunk way too much rose wine.  Appartently the taxi man said I was like bambi on ice when I was walking up my drive.  Then I threw up all over the bathroom!  What a mess!  I am too old for that carry on.  DH still slagging me to death.  It will be a while before I drink again.  Out at harbour with girls this Thursday night can't wait.  I'll be driving this time. 

Take care and keep toastie.

Boo


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all and welcome Bella, to the world of ......... madness lol

Glad you are on the mend Ducky, it takes time and Dr Hunter is right re letting your body rest xx take it easy and enjoy the few months when you are not under the pressure to conceive!

Jillyhen glad you enjoying your adoption process, my sis in law is just waiting on the phone call to say they have been matched.  It sounds like a wonderful journey an who know I could be on it myself in the near future!

Hi Justone, pbatz, boo, hugs xxxx

I had to laugh, we are all the same!!  My DP doesnt smoke but enjoys the few classes of wine!!!  and does get very drunk sometimes and I am so cross with him!!!!  I really do seem to try and control what he eats, I ask him everyday has he taken his vitamins, but alas its sometimes doesnt work, as he reminds me people have kids everyday and dont do any of this!!!  I suppose I am now obsessed with it!!

But I went out on my office lunch on Thursday for 1 Glass of wine, which lead to 1 bottle then to the pub for a few Gin...... Did I feel better, yeh!!!!  But had a cry walking home!!!  But needed the release....... Its my offical work do this thursday and I am sort of looking forward to it, I just dont seem to be in the place for it.  Nothing has happened re my m/c and seeing Dr Hunter tomo to arrange D&C.  I just wish I had to make him arrange last thurs and then it would prob be over for me!!!  Peny from serum is calling me on friday to discuss my possible next moves!!!  6th time lucky??    Actually feel more nervous about that the apt tomo when Dr Hunter will tell me its over again, probably as I have known it has been over the past 2 wks.  

Anyway I am in work and trying to motivate myself.... its freezing!!!  Got to clear my desk and do some work as I have been on the internet all morning.

Hugs to you all


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

We are a quiet bunch at the minute..

alfiemum how are you hun??

boo your hubby is a bit like mine, i get stick for ages if ive been a bit rough.. 

justone hope you are well.

Welcome bella..

ritchiem ive bother putting up 1 let alone 3.. Im actually surprised that the black assassin called oscar hasnt pinged the baubles off our tree. Ive him well warned..

All quiet with me girls.. I sent Dr Hunter an email 2 weeks ago re answers about the my miscarriages seeing Dr abadje and he hasnt bothered replying..
Not much happening with the adoption either, preparation course all done & dusted just waiting to hear about starting our home study..

Must go and do a wee bit of work, mad afternoon ahead..

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hi everyone,

Jillyhen, just one question... Who is Oscar the black assassin!? I know what you mean about dr hunter, I've emailed him and it took me to call the ulster independent to get a message to him to get me to call me back re blood test results that I hadn't received. I guess he's got a billion patients, but I still find it irritating that its so hard to get responses. I have to get him to send a letter to the rfc to defer my ivf and I'm getting anxious that I won't hear anything and that the rfc won't get the letter in time! His wife/secretary seems to be similar in terms of lack of attention to responding to emails.... It's all a bit perplexing... Have you called his secretary? I'm not sure if you're with the nhs or private, but either way its worth chasing all the numbers you haven for him to try and get a response.

Alfiesmum, glad you enjoyed your work lunch and let your hair down. Good luck with dr h tomorrow. It's funny but I get why you're more nervous about talking to penny on Friday. I hope she has some insight and can guide you towards some positive steps forward.  

Boo   you're never too old for a bender! Glad you got out and had a great night!!

Mags!!! How big is that new house you bought... 3 trees! 

Just one, hey Hun, hope you're doing ok  

Patbaz, bella, limbo, hi ladies, hope you're well

AFM af arrived last night and I'm in agony   still sat here in my jammies with a hot water bottle and dh has been texted to tell him he's making dinner tonight as I can't walk straight or stand up properly. I've decided endo is the pits and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy! I'm really hoping its just post surgery recovery pain, because if not then the op has done nothing except make it worse!!

On the plus side, sat dh down last night and spoke with him about how the drinking and smoking over Christmas season with mates is going to make me feel. He told me I was being ridiculous and that I couldn't possibly expect him not to go out drinking with friends over Christmas. I told him I just wanted him to respect how I feel and that after having 2 surgeries and completely changing my diet and cutting out all alcohol myself if he felt like it was acceptable to go out and poison himself by binge drinking ( I don't mind a couple, but serious binge drinking is unacceptable ) I would feel really let down. Anyway the conversation ended in a fairly cold stand off..... Cue baby makers on the telly..... I cried the whole way through and when that poor couple Ali and Andrew were sat in the embryologists office getting told that her eggs were perfect and his sperm sample was disappointing, she so articulately put it that I people forget that the eggs are only half the battle, dh took my hand, apologised and promised to do everything he could to give us the best chances possible. Thanks god for the program and the honesty and generosity of spirit of the couples taking part. I'm so gutted for them that they didn't get their bfp.

X
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

DUcky

Oscar is the cat.. A wee devil..

Good for you saying to hubby, i remember saying to my hubby that when i was going thru treatment not to drink etc as i was keeping my side by eating healthily n staying off drink.. Did he do it no..

He is supposed to be speaking to Dr Abadje about possibly putting me on clomid etc.
Will leave it till after xmas and if i hear nothing i will ring Florence @ the rfc.


Its horrible when your af is bad, i have noticed a big difference with my last 2 after starting the aspirin im in agony 1st couple of days..

Must go and cleared up to get out of this mad house.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem

Hi girls

Hope you are all well and toasty warm inside your homes. It's freezing outside!

Hi Ducky, yes the house is a big one ( we previously lived in a 2 bed apartment with 2 cats- not much room) sorry to hear your having such a hard time with your AF- again mine is here too but it has been better since the Lap thankfully. I havent tried dr hunter yet , but I want to as concerned that when I used an ovulation monitor  nothing was detected and then AF came. The 2nd since the Lap- so i was disappointed to see. I'm hoping he can give me some insight as to why?

I have tried to get my DP to stop the smoking on the grounds of cost too, but that doesn't wash either.

Jillyhen, my last tree has baubles on it and my 2 cats have discovered them last night , merrily ping ponging away at the tree! I have also started to think about adoption and fostering and I called after an initial query in July , I followed  up today and was put on the list for another course in 6 months. Jilly how have you found it!

Boo and Alfiesmum it sounds as if you had a right laugh on your nights out! ' bambi on ice' we have all been there  

Hi Justone, Patbaz, limbo and welcome Bella

Just about to go and watch the baby makers - tissue in hand.

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Brrr thats a cold 1..

How are we all??

ritchiem the course was good but very repetative.. God knows when we will get dates for the home study. At least the process has started.

The cat came in to the living room last night,straight to the tree and was happily sitting pinging away i scared the life outta him when i yelled at him and away he went scolding..

I started watching the babymakers last night.. Gonna wait till i on my own. Makes me want to have more treatment though..


Jillyhen


----------



## Bella111

hey everyone, 

sorry have not been on but been hetic in work at the moment life of retail is great at this time of the year keeps the mind occupided.  

Wanted some advice from everybody, seen a friend of a friend today and we made light chit chat as you do, but of course the lovely subject of 'have you got kids yet?' and 'not planning your own little family yet?' came up and was wondering how you lot answered questions like that.  I normally reply with 'happy enough at the moment' but just wanted to see how you guys deal with it.

Bella


----------



## patbaz

Hi Bella, I ahve been in that situation so many times and every time I feel like I could cry.  I used to say no not yet or there is plenty of time for that, but now I simply just say no no kids.  I don't give any reason or excuse and that tends to stop the questioning but often times afterwards i will have a wee cry to myself.  I have been fielding those questions for so long now that you would think it gets easier but it doesn't.  But you have no need to explain yourself to anyone, just say no kids and move on to something else.  Sory if this is coming accross as negative but I have just found doing it this way protects me a little bit.

Hi to everyone else.  I have not been posting but I am always lurking lol and keeping an eye on all you lovely ladies

Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all

Bella ive been in that situation loads of times.. 

Im quite open about our problems and just say that things havent gone to plan.. My close friends know that we have had treatment and to be honest has helped me cope with things.. Its just so frustrating that there is nothing wrong..

As Pat says you dont hae to explain yourself.

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hey ladies,

Hope you're all well, it's very quiet on here the last couple of days, I miss all yer biz!

Jillyhen, sorry to hear the asprin is making af more angry, I assumed it would make it easier, but sorry to hear otherwise. Did dr h get back to you?

Patbaz, good to hear from you Hun, you're like the stealth ninja limbolander, lurking away in the cyber dark and then coming back with you're words of wisdom. It's amazing how many people think its such a trivial question to ask people about their plans for having a family, I really wish I had the balls to say something along the lines of how dare you ask such a personal question when you have no idea about my personal circumstances or how painful I find it to be put on the spot with virtual strangers..... But I don't have the balls, not for that anyway!

Bella, as you can see I don't hav the balls to say what I'd like so I generally just say, not yet, we'll see what happens, and then have a wee cry if I need in later. X

Mags, hey Hun, so since you've been wondering about whether your lap has affected your ov I went and bought myself some ov pee sticks to see what's what. I'll keep you posted! 

Boo and alfiesmum, how were you're nights out on Thursday? More drunken antics to report?  alfiesmum did you ever hear back from John bower about the reishi?

Justone, hope you're alright hun, you haven't checked in since your review. Thinking about you   here's some emoticons, just cause I know how much you love them!           

Afm, not much to report, I've turned into a boring old fart! I'm getting way too accustomed to not working and dh is going to have to crowbar me out the front door after Christmas to get back into the swing of it! 

X
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all??

We are a very quiet bunch at the minute..

Are you all set for christmas??

Ducky i havent heard a thing, gonna wait until the new year & then ring..

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Here here jillyhen, waaaay too quiet. Ladies! Missin yer craic!

Well I'm up at this late hour as dh is in the dog house... He went out with THAT friend, the one who always sticks his foot in it, is an **** in general and is borderline alcoholic... So after last weeks break through with dh promising to do everything possible to help our chances of getting pg naturally, he went out 'for a few pints', and has jut come home lashed, blootoed, plastered, nine sheets to the wind, stinking of smoke and is sleeping in the spare room. I am officially F'ed off... So much for supporting me eh? I'm speechless, if he thinks he's getting his leg over any time soon he's delusional! I'm totally put off by hangovers and am now starting to worry that I may as well write off the whole month of trying if tonight is anything to go by

Somebody had better post a silly story and make me giggle because if I don't crack this mood im liable to break something tomorrow!!

 grrrr

X
Ducky


----------



## Boo333

Hi Ducky

Oh dear I wouldn't like to be in your DH shoes today!  I hope he will be doing a lot of grovelling.  I think men are just insensitive in general and don't understand why we get annoyed when they don't do what they say they will.  Most of them are all the same.

When are you due to be ovulating? Maybe you'll have made up with him by then? 

I am due to ovulate on Christmas day.  Fingers crossed its a sign lol.

Has everyone got all their Christmas shopping done?  I've just one more present to get and that's me finished I am spending no more money.  I'm off today because I am working all day Saturday but then that's me off until 2nd January. Can't wait.  

Hello to everyone - hope you are all well.

Booxxx


----------



## duckybun

Boo! Me too!!! Christmas day ov! I've been teasing dh about how we're goin to have to keep thinking of festive euphemisms to cover us slipping off all day to 'stuff the turkey'.... 

I left this morning to go and get some errands run and at 11 he was still passed out in the spare room, just got back to the sight of him sat on the sofa in his boxers and dressing gown.. Hmmm not a turn on at all. I haven't laid in to him yet, but once he's showered and got dressed he's for it!

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky and boo

Ducky how has your poor DH fared tonight- has he felt  your wrath yet?
It us frustrating I know about the whole health issue, again I despair as my DP still hasn't given up the cigs yet- it has caused many an argument 

With reference to alcohol and drinking , I had my staff night out on Sat night and had my team with me. In the early hours my DP came to collect me and my maternal urges kicked in and I wouldn't go home until all my lot were safely ensconced in taxis on their way home. He was going to kill me. I then demanded chips! So we had a McD's- lovely at 3am in the morning  

In fairness, credit to him he doesn't do post mortems so I didn't get the lecture from him!
I think that I am normally so sensible that it amuses him sometimes to see me under the influence.

Good luck to both of you with reference to your Ov. Again I'm not sure what mine is doing at the minute. I replied to a girl in another thread regarding no Ov after a lap but she hasn't posted a response yet. I fu d it weird that this has happened to other people. 

Has anyone else has this issue? No Ov picked up on clearblue monitor after a Lap?

Hi jillyhen hope you are well too.

All you all sorted for Xmas? My guests arrive on Sunday, so I have my twin sister.her hubby and 2 kids staying- it's going to be lovely having them here.

Speak to you all soon

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Why are husbands such prats!! We do all the flipping work when going thru ivf and they go & get ****** and do stupid things.

Im such a crabbit cow at the minute im so ready for a week off so roll on mon till i get outta this place..

Ducky has hubby been grovelling??

ritchiem i didnt realise you where a twin..

How good is your hubby picking you up.

Boo how are you??

Must go and get cleared up and go home at a decent hour..

Jillyhen

My sis & twin nieces are home tomorrow and im so excited..


----------



## ritchiem

Hi jillyhen- hope you enjoy quality time with your visitors. Twin nieces is lovely- what age are they?

I too am also ready for the holidays- working the next 2 days and then in off for 4 days- can't wait. I'm already in holiday mode.

Yes I'm an identical twin and we are very close . God love our other half's, it's a case of buy one get one free! I'm also godmother to her 2 children - I'm so looking forward to them coming too. My twin also got tested for AMH levels to try to see if we could use her eggs- but unfortunately it was too low.

It's nice to do the family bit at Xmas- makes it special. 

Ducky, boo, limbo, Justone and patbaz hope you are all doing well

Merry Xmas !

Mags x


----------



## justone

Hi *Limbolanders*
Will post properly later. Just a quick  from me this morning as I'm  ed under with work at the mo.  Hope you're all well this mild morning.         
Roll on the   hols! More later.


----------



## Boo333

Merry Christmas everyone!!

Hope you have a lovely day with your families.


----------



## patbaz

Merry Christmas girls xx


----------



## duckybun

Happy Christmas ladies,

Love to all, hope youve had a lovely day

Xxxx
Ducky and dh!


----------



## ritchiem

Hi girls

Hope you are all well and getting ready for the new year.

That's another Xmas over and one I really enjoyed. It was lovely having my sister  and the kids in the house.

Happy new year to you all! Hope it brings you all your hopes and dreams!

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hello Ladies

Happy New Year to everyone.

I really hope 2013 is a good one for all of us and all our dreams come true.



Boo


----------



## Fi84

Happy New Year Ladies, 
Wishing you all the luck in the world on this Journey and hoping 2013 brings plenty of wee miracles 

fi xx


----------



## duckybun

Happy new year everyone,

We've all been so quiet over the last few weeks I hope it's because you have all been having a lovely time, eating too much, cuddling up to your dh's, enjoying the occasional glass of vino, laughing and loving. You have all been in my thoughts and I just wanted to say a massive thank you to all of you, the support, advice and most of all understanding you have given me and each other over this last year has been incredible. I pray that we are all closer to our dreams, no matter what we each have to go through, this is our little haven and I thank you all for it from the bottom of my heart.

Much love and babydust to you all,

  

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

Hope you had a lovely Xmas and all the best for 2013. Your last post was really touching.

Any joy with your gp search? I recently changed this year to a surgery in whiteAbbey- Notting Hill. They always have a morning open surgery and i can get an apt with the female doctor that i registered with who is lovely. Yes it does take around 2 weeks for an apt with my own doctor, but I can always see another in an emergency.

Hopefully you have some luck with it.

When is your holiday? I am sure you are looking forward to it  

Hello ladies, horrible miserable weather today, but I hope you are all well. Nearly the weekend again!

Mags x


----------



## Magicbaby

Hey ladies happy new year to u all
Hereks praying an hopin 2013 is kind to us all x 

Gonna have a rant here as I don't want to start a new thread but just need to let it out!!
I'm sick to the bk teeth of waitin every month for my af - was just countin bk since I last had it an its over 7wks!!!! Then I go an think maybe ....maybe this time we cud be lucky but I no its never goin to be ! 
On the phone so goodness no how this reads!! Sorry!
I wish my af af was normal an then I wudn think wot if this an wot if that - its drives me crazy!!!!
This is not the way to start the new year - on a downer

Sorry for the rants girls hope u r all well have been tryin to keep up to date with u all but not easy on my bb dh has banned this site on laptop as I spend to much time on it so I'm grateful for the bb in that sence lol

Magicbaby x


----------



## duckybun

Hey magic, rant away Hun,  weall know how that thought process feels! I've just taken some tramadol for my endo pain and am know torturing my head with what if I'm pg? I'm not due on till Tuesday so maybe I'm harming an early pg?? Feck it, I'm so fed up with it too....  

Hey mags, how are you doing? We're heading off on Monday, dh has been making noises about how we need to start planning things better as af is due on Tuesday so no doubt ill be a right old moody mare for the first couple of days! Oops! He bought me a keith lemon calendar for a stocking filler so I could mark on my dates for the year!!!!!!   made me laugh... A lot! Gp hunt is on hold till we get back so I'll let you know in a couple of weeks.

I'm a bit off my (.)(.) s on tramadol tonight so no more personals sorry! Endo pain is just as bad a before my surgery so when I get back for hold I'm going to ask dr hunter for an MRI as i think he's either missed some or new scar tissue and formed and is messing things up.... Boo hiss for endo

Also, thinking about a career change at the mo.... Sick of under performanig in my current line of work due to pain and lack of concentration. Very early stages yet as I have a lot of research to do, but when I get further down the track ill let you all in on it. It would mean starting up a new business from scratch, I'm self employed anyway but would mean that instead of working onshore term contracts for people I could hire in the peopleiwouldneed to deliver the product insteadofme having to do all the donkey work myself. Any way rambling, ..... I'm off to make some gluten free macaroons!

Xx
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

All sounds very intriguing Ducky, don't worry the last post wasn't as rambling as u thought.

I had the same issue with the timing of my 40th holiday  in July- thankfully only affected the last 2 days.

My 2nd cycle after the surgery was horrific and I am due on Saturday - so not looking forward to it  
It's been a nightmare after the surgery being aware of the 6 month window , and yet every month even though days 10-18 are being taken advantage of- but still AF comes.

Enough- rant over  

Hope you have a brilliant chilled out ( non infertility orientated) holiday!

Talk soon

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Happy new year to all you lovely ladies

Hope 2013 makes all your dreams come true..

Ducky where are you off 2..

I dont have very much to say.. There was no chance in our house ttc over xmas we where both sick.. Thankfully we are both over it..

We where out in nye and chatting about treatment to a girl whose sil had treatment with gcrm and got preg now im in the notion of going again.. Ive even managed to persuade hubby.. Maybe the bottle of suprefract in the cupboard is a sign..

So many decisions to make, esp as we have started the journey to adoption and we know we cant do both..

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hey Ladies.. Back on, tramadol free for personals!!

Jillyhen Sorry to hear you and dh were poorly over the hols  what does going back for tx do to your adoption process Hun? Can you just stall and pick up from where you were if you need to, which hopefully you wouldn't need to think about  , or if tx didn't work would u have to start all over again. Sorry for asking, I'm sure you and dh have mulled all these considerations over, I'm just not sure how it all works. X
We're off to Marrakech on Monday, can't wait!!! Bit nervous about customs though as I'm worried about af arriving and being in agony so ill be travelling with heavy duty painkillers... Tramadol are my new best friend 

Patbaz, how are you Hun?

Just one, hope you had a lovely break over the hols xx

Limbo, how are you keeping petal?

Alfiesmum, hope you're well, and I hope Christmas wasn't too hard on, I've been thinking about you,  

Boo, how did Christmas Day go for you   

Mags and magic xx  

Anyone I missed, get your arses back on here and check in cause we haven't from from you ages!!!

X
Ducky


----------



## Boo333

Hello Everyone

I'm back on properly after the holidays (ducky scolding us all about getting back on scared me lol!) I had a lovely lazy Christmas with family.  My wee neice is 10 months and she is the best fun ever.  She's hilarious.

Ducky hope you have a great holiday and the aul witch doesn't appear at all.  I am due on Tues too and had lots of wee cramps last week I was hoping maybe Xmas ovulation was really going to be lucky but 2 big spots on my chin mean AF not far away after all.

Jilly I can't believe you are thinking about going again.  Fair play to you, you are a trooper.  I can understand why you want to try again you just never know.  Would you go to GCRM this time or back to origin?

Magic - I know where we are coming from I build myself up every month too.  Must be even worse for you when you are waiting so long on AF showing up.

Hello Mags, Patbaz, Justone, Alfiesmum and anyone else I missed.

Not much craic with me first full week back to work starts tomorrow.  Will be a long week.

Speak soon.

Take care
Boo
xxx


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all and a happy new year!!  its 2013 may all our dreams come true!!  It really is so nice having a NI thread as sometimes I feel so left behind when I see what is going on in the mainland!!  But we are all here to support one another so thats fab!!!

Duckybun,...hols... ah I need one lol, marrakesh will be fab!!  The sun and scrummy food!!  cant wait to get away, though we might go skiing in February (money permitting lol).

I have been ill since my D&C on the 28th, flu!!  typical taking it the day after my op!!  Just back to work today and deciding on my 2013 plan!!  I am going to serum for an acqa scan in a few weeks to see if there is something in my uterus!!  Another m/c another journey, not really feeling much like anything at the mo but know that will pass.  Hopefully go to serum in march for donor eggs, well got to at least try it!!  becuase at the moment no one knows whats happening and basically DR Hunter has told me he cannot help.  the nhs has one protocol, asprin and clexane and thats it.  Everyone gets treated the same way, he has advised me to go private but unfort living in NI there is not much choice.  So its either the argc or London!!!!  and its all money!!

So at the moment going to have my acqascan done in greece and see what Peny thinks as I still believe she is the best!!!  when you go on to the serum thread the amount of pregnancies is fantastic!!

Anyway must go an do some work, just wanted to let you all know Im still alive .

Happy new year to you all and our little NI network

xxxxx


----------



## justone

Happy New Year *limbolanders!* Maybe 2013 will be a lucky year for us all! 
Need to take some time to catch up with everyone so here goes... 
*Patbaz, Bella, limbo* Hope you're all keeping well and that life is treating you well.         
*Fi84* Hope  came for your LO and that you had a magical Christmas.   
*Magicbaby* How are things? Know what you mean about spending too much time here on FF. DH tried to impose a curfew on me for a while but gallantly gave up nagging after a bit. Ironically since he gave up I don't spend a fraction of the time on here that I used to...   
*ritchiem* How have you been getting on recently? Hope all is well.   
*Jillyhen* Glad to hear that you and DH are both fully recovered.  Have you decided on adoption yet or are you going to do another tx cycle?   
*duckybun* Hope you're having a ball  in Marrakech. Wish I was there!  Hope endo pain has evaporated into the Moroccan  !!! 
*Boo333* Your niece sounds a dote. Love spending time with all my DN  and DN . Between us, DH and I have a total of 24!!! How are you settling in back at work?   
*Alfiemum28* Skiing in Feb sounds like a lot of fun! Would love to do it! Have you read the diary by _*Shamrock*_ here on FF re DE in Serum?   
  to anyone I might have  missed.   
*AFM* Had my review as planned back in Dec. More surgery planned for 30 Jan.    Was feeling very       over Christmas and NYE. Then took bad dose of norovirus and it really knocked me for 6!!! Glad DH didn't catch it though. Am only beginning to feel like myself again since Mon morn. Went back to work on Mon and am  actually glad  to be back at work so that I can get back into some kind of routine again and keep myself busy until my next op. Might even manage to shift a few lbs too! 
Enjoy the Winter . It's beautiful to look at and to walk in, even if it is rather


----------



## justone

Happy weekend *limbolanders!*


----------



## ritchiem

Hi girls

Hope you have had a good week and you are looking forward to a relaxing weekend.

Jillyhen how is the adoption process going- any further down the line?

Justone , good luck with the op at the end of the month. Fingers crossed that everything works out for you.

Boo, limbo how are you keeping ladies? Good Xmas?

Afm, back to porridge and a lovely head cold to boot. 

Have a good weekend 

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hello ladies,

Duckybun says hi from morocco!!

Hi mags, poo to head cold, and poo to porridge ****! Hope you're enjoying being back though, and drink lots I honey and lemon to knock it outta ya like my good ole Ma says 

Hi Justone, more surgery! Oh the joy!! Who's doing it for you? Sorry to hear you got felled with the nori virus bug, heard Charlie broker talking about it as the projectile vomiting Armageddon bug! Hope it wasn't quite as bad as all that! X

Alfiesmum, you'll be off soon for your aqua scan. Everyone on here has such great things to say about penny in serum, it's amazing to think of how many people she's helped. Hope she's able to give you some answers Hun, its a shame dr hunter has run out of options, sometimes the Nhs is really lacking when it means having to go the extra mile.

Hey boo (  I wasn't scolding btw, just gently nudging!) hope your first week back at work went ok xx

Hey jillyhen, hope you're keeping well, how's plans?

Limbo, patbaz, magic and eveyone else big hugs

Afm, well Marrakech is mental, hot dusty and very busy. Poor dh has had to put up with a very miserable duckybun the last couple of days. Af arrived with a vengeance on Wednesday morning and I spent from then till yesterday in a tramadol haze and in and out of excruciating pain, I've gone through all my trousers with flooding and thankgod for my mum who bought us a travel kettle for Christmas which has been used not for making tea but for filling my hot water bottle. Sickened of feckin endo, I ended up sobbing into a glass of wine last night and told dh that I can t bear it much longer so we've imposed a 3 try limit on ivf and then if it still hasn't worked I'm gettin it all taken out and drop kicking it out the feckin window, then on to adoption. Off the drugs today and we went up into the mountains which was nice and we're now going to go and get drunk! The endo diet is also getting fecked out the window (for the rest of the holiday) and I'm gong to go get stocious!!! Love to you all xx

Duckybun x


----------



## wee emma

Hiya, thought I'd ask here as the current cyclers don't seem interested. I have a few books to give away if anyone would like one, I'd prefer to give them to NI girls as one book came from one. They're on a separate thread called 'books' (original I know   ).


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky
Poor u having to go through all that- and and on holiday too 😩. I hope that you went out and got trousered  ( no pun intended). Enjoy the remainder of ur hols- that was a funny post- made me laugh.

Cold nearly gone, so just getting my head down at work and planning a quiet January- also affected by lack of funds- roll on payday. That's what happens when u have loads of guests for Xmas.

It's really cold outside - just went to put air in the tyres of my car- couldn't feel my fingers afterwards! That's what happens when DP does overtime and I have to do car stuff😏

Hope you all had a lovely weekend- hello to everyone .

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi Ladies

Ducky - hope you enjoyed the rest of your holidays.  The cold here will be a shock to the system!

Mags - glad your feeling better after your cold

Justone - love your post as always full of wee emoticons.  Hope you are ok after the norovirus and settling back into routine at work.

AFM - My heads pickled at the moment.  The aul witch is taking a real hand out of me.  A whole week late.  I keep getting cramps like she's about to show up and knicker watching all the time but nothing.  I don't think it's a wee miracle I think she is just trying to p**s me off.  Any way I am going to do a test tomorrow.  No doubt she'll appear soon after.

I'll let you know how it goes.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Boo333

did a test today no surprises I am afraid.   I was a bit upset but I shouldn't keep getting my hopes up.  Af still not here too.  So sick of it all.


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies

Boo   its horrible when af d**ks about and gets our hopes up just to be dashed. So sorry Hun, deep breathes and chin up. Xx

Mags, you're right about the cold it's bitter out! Loved your trousers pun btw, I haven't heard getting trollied called that in ages 

Hey justone, Jillyhen, alfiesmum, limbo, Patbaz, magic and everyone else, hi! It's good to be home 

AFM, got home last night and its freezing here!!!! Sun was lovely and you forget how nice it is just to be able to sit and soak up the rays. Taking my time settling back in and haven't really done much today other than multiple loads of washing!!!

X ducky


----------



## justone

Hi *limbolanders*
Super quick post from me as I'm at work. 
Hoping you're all well.         
Have had a rotten time  of it these past few days... work quite mad  and car playing up.  Have spent £110  in the past few days on parts and labour. Grrrrr!   
Will catch up with personals tomorrow when things settle down a bit.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Sorry ive been a bit awol..

How are all?? 

Ive logged on to the work computer so its a quick 1 for me..

Will try and get on at home now that ive got a laptop again..

Justone did i see that we are now considering adoption.. Good on ye girl.

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Just a quick update....

Called the today and reactivated our place on the list.... Can't bear it anymore, so stuff it, first round of ivf here we come..... Bricking it! Depending on whether our letter arrives before my next af I'll be staring the pill in either 3 weeks or 7....


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi girls ive been a bit distant of late but ive been snoopin lol my last rant was bout af not showing an low an behold 9 wks later still no show drivin me insane to say the least! Had a massive downer today at lunch time we were gathered 8 of us or so round table havin our lunch when i was asked how many yrs u married? 5 i answered almost then next topic y no babies yet? Most ppl marry an have a baby within the yr ...........eh hello I KNOW then it was like i wudn want any babies after im 30 i dont wanna be an old mum!!!!! Reduced to tears this evenin after bitin my tounge  

U all ready for this snow comin in? 

Magic xx


----------



## duckybun

Aw magic    

Why do people insist on asking such personal questions, honestly I feel like asking them back how many times they've had sex in the last month or what position does their partner prefer... You wouldn't dream of asking anyone something so intimate so why ask about babies..... Grrrrrr

Anyway, enough! I think we all need cheering up, who's up for a meet up? Drinking is probably off the cards for the most of us, so I suggest a fun afternoon out, coffee followed by a naff activity to get us all laughing... Say ice skating for starters? (W can work up the to spa weekends when we all know each other a bit better  )

Up for suggestions so fire away, criteria are... Easy to get to for all of us in girls, must have an element of laughter so we can shake off our winter blues, and something that isn't going to drain our ivf funds too much.

Xx
Ducky

Get yer thinking caps on!!!!


----------



## ritchiem

Aw Ducky that's brilliant for you- fingers crossed u get ur appointment soon. I'm sure you can't wait.

Magic, sorry to hear that you were so upset. I just don't think people engage their brain before the engage their mouths- but it really does hurt doesn't it? I come from a large family and I am the only one  that doesn't have children. So I have the joy of that conversation followed by the looks of pity all the time.

Ducky I think that's an excellent idea, as long as we can get a day that suits us all. I can't seem to shake off the post Xmas blues- so I need the mental lift methinks  

Boo- I had the same issue a while ago- the body plays cruel tricks!

Hi jillyhen, nice to hear from u- hope you are well.

Hello Justine- your posts are brilliant- so animated.

Hope you girls all have a brilliant weekend.

Mags x


----------



## justone

Hi again *Limbolanders*
Hope your freezers and food cupboards are all stocked up and that your homes are cosy and warm in preparation for the forthcoming bad  weather. 
Have decided to post now as there is a temporary lull in the  madness  that is work!
Thanks for the compliments re my posts.    Really made my day!   
*Boo333*    on the  The auld  really messes with your head!    Think we should start a campaign against it!      
*duckybun* Glad to read that you're home safe and sound. Missed you when you were away! Must be hard for you to readjust to the horrible wintry     weather! Hopefully you'll get your golden ticket soon!       
Great  about meeting up! I'd love that! I feel I know you all already so well and it would be nice for us to let our hair down and have a bit of craic! Would definitely be on for the ice skating. Have only done it a couple of times before (and that was at least 20 years ago!    ) so I'm absolutely useless at it and will spend more time  but would be more than willing to give it a lash!    
*Jillyhen* DH and I spent some time over the holidays chatting about adoption. I rang up the local trust and a charity as well and was sent out the forms. Haven't had time to look at them properly but will do so this weekend when we're snowed in...      
*magic* Can totally empathise with you... have lost count the no. of times that has happened me.... Like *Mags aka ritchiem * I also come form a large family and all my sisters have LO except my sister who has special needs and me.... People far too often speak before putting their brains into gear... I always try to think that nobody could be as  spiteful as that intentionally... My DM used to get similar treatment when she had only girls and no boys... people actually used to ask her    if there was something wrong with my DF with the implication that he might be gay or something (I kid you not!) as he couldn't 'give' her any sons!!!    I have no brothers but I have several sisters!!! Hopefully you're feeling more upbeat today. Feel free to rant at any time here... that's what we are here for!   
*ritchiem* How's life? Know what you mean about the post Xmas blues... Work keeping me really busy and therefore don't have much time to dwell on stuff.   
 to anyone  I've missed!         
*AFM* Mentally counting down days to op. Really need to shift some weight too. My brain still thinks it's Christmas...    Seriously the only time I don't eat is when I don't have time to do so... eg at work or when I'm sleeping!!!    
Must run on as I'm at work and someone has just come in. 
Take care everyone.


----------



## justone

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Magicbaby

Thread has went a liitle quiet!! Justone not with u on the happy monday lol but i like ur pma!! I love my weekends an dread mondays but hey its almost over work wise anyway!!! U doin anything to help shift sum lbs? Im doin slimming world at home but notweighing myself this time round i no in my clothes!!!!! Leggins an tracksuits all the way for now til i get back into jeans tgey are far too snug!!!! Im still waitin on af to show last one was 14.11.12 an its draggin it out!!!!! Damm pcos!!!!!!!! Must go get another bit of work done chat soon xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Happy Monday to you too!!

I would be up for a bit of craic.  Ice skating sounds good.  Just let me me know what, when and were and I'll be there.

Boo
xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL, I've been in the land of self assessment tax return... Oh the joy!

Not sure what the best way to organise the meet up is, maybe everyone who is interested could pm me, and include any dates that would suit? I'll give it a couple of days and then sort through dates and try to find one that suits everyone interested and then we can start practising our pirouettes 

Sorry no Pms, bit out of it on painkillers (again!)

X
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello everyone

How are we all?

A meet up would be fantastic.. Where are we all??
I think me & boo live nearby each other, we could get the train up to Belfast or wherever is the closest.. is it to be a sensible meet up.. Tea/coffee ot the other lol

Justone good on ye hun.. Must get a wee catch up on the phone when i get the show over.

Not much craic with me, just waiting impatiently for our home visits to start.. Just wish they would hurry up. I havent been on much as im in the middle of a show in out local theatre so its literally sleep,work,eat then the show plus a wee party at the weekend. 

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Ooo, jilly! A fellow thesp   what's the play?

Glad to hear you're up for a meet up. Pm me with dates that suit or don't, and ill compile a list of possible dates that suit everyone who's up for if and post them back up x

Boo how about you? Up for it? Pm me if there ate any dates that dong suit 


Any other takers? Patbaz? Justone? Magic? (Starting to feel like I'm in the little house on the prairie! John boy?  ) limbo? Alfiesmum? Anyone else?

Afm, back of to dr hunter this afternoon to discuss pain.... What fun.... Did my legs yesterday, it's more enjoyable when you feel like you're pampering yourself or getting ready for a beach holiday but no had to tend my bikini line to be poked and prodded by a quack ... On the high life!

X
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Ducky

Im doing whistle down the wind with the local drama group..

I must ring that man to see what the craic is.. He was planning on speaking to Dr Abadje about me and i did email him in november. 

Every time i went for a scan during ivf i ket forgetting to check my socks, to make sure no holes & what the pattern was..

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hi Ducky I will PM some dates that don't suit - will it be a Saturday?  I will check which ones I am off.

Yeah Jillyhen I am Coleraine too we could get the red carnations out and meet at the train station lol.


----------



## duckybun

Hey boo, Saturdays don't suit mags, so maybe a Sunday? Let me know sure and well try and figure out something x


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

All go ok with dr hunter?

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Pm'd you mags, not great tbh x


----------



## justone

Hi again *limbolanders*
Nearly Friday again, tG! Hope all well with you tonight.         
Definitely up for meeting up. Will prob take a week or so after my surgery before I'm up for it. Sat better for me than Sun in Feb but in March and April I'm free both Sat and Sun... Have car, will travel!    Had great appt with GP y'day... I seriously could not ask for a better GP! She is a real dote! Surgery next Wed. (30 Jan) Fed up with work at the mo  so will be glad to have a break from it... 
How did appt go with Dr. H *duckybun*?


----------



## justone

Happy Friday *Limbolanders*!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all??

Ducky, I hope you didn't get bad news with Dr HUnter   

Boo, great idea
Any day over the weekend suits me, I can drive or take the train..
justone how are you doin?? All prepared for surgery?

All quiet with me, sat on the sofa in my pj's chilling..Where does the weekend go?

Jillyhen x


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies, 

Regards meet up, it looks like the best option for everyone who's interested is going to be the first Sunday in march. I know that's a while away but it gives us the best chance of all being free so stick it in your diary now! Jillyhen if you'll be getting the train up with boo if we do decide to go ice skating then I'm pretty close to the city centre so I can pick you both up, but don't forget that's only one suggestion keep them coming! I'm off to have a wee hunt on the Internet to see if there's any thing fun on that weekend around the city. St George craft market is fun and there's generally a band but it can be quite busy and maybe not the most private of venues for discussing our tales of IF! Or we could look into going to the Merchant for high tea, which is amazing but we'd have to book soon.... So many options 

Jilly, not really bad news from dr h but not great either, I still haven't healed from the surgery so I'm now on the pill backto back till ivf so any hope of a wee surprise is blown out of the water 

Justone, you are so lucky to have a great gp, I'm sure she's worth her weight in gold! Hope your all prepared for Wednesday, plenty of good reading material and dvd's for the recovery! I you run out of stuff we're a bit DVD box set mad in this house and have a world of stuff so if you want the lens of anything just holler, give me directions and I'll drop a pile of stuff round 

Boo, love the red carnations, but I think you'll have to have a trilby and a copy of the times just to make sure  

Mags, how's tricks? Have you contacted dr h yet? 

Magic, any sign of the aul witch yet? 

Everyone else... You're all to quiet! Get your arses back on here and tell us some of we craic!

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

Wow high tea in the merchant sounds amazing and it would be a good place to chat and catch up. It will be nice to see everyone.

Hi Justone, good luck for the 30th. Fingers crossed all goes well for u.

I hope you all had a good weekend.

I'm the same jillyhen. Gad a long relaxing bath and now in pj's.

DP and I have been visiting my mum today which us a bit of a drive then had to head for a friends child's birthday. Everyone there are parents of mainly young children- as happens in your peer group. I always find it hard going and was quite down when we got home. 

However as my sister says there's not really much I can do about that apart from not going. But I wouldn't go that to my friend.

It just seems to be a constant stream of kids parties today and this week. I had a niece and nephew last week too.

Anyway work tomorrow will keep me busy and take my mind off it. DP really gets it too and provides the hugs  

I also have a friends 40th birthday formal coming up in 2 weeks. So I'm trying to be good so that I can fit into my dress!

Hope to hear from you all soon, looking forward to meeting up.

Hi there boo, magic, limbo, patbaz and everyone else.

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi ladies

That weekend isnt good for me, i can always go on the next one. We have booked a weekend in Belfast and wouldnt be fair leaving hubby , he might be glad of the peace..

Its so cold today, cant get heated..

Aw ducky, its better being totally healed so that you have more chances..

Im at the end of my tether today rang Florence ( Dr Hunter;s secretary) to see if i can maybe get in contact with your man, we have been discharged and if  i get pregnant naturally we are to contact him. I wanted to see what the score was as he was going to speak to Dr Abadje re our case and now im no further forward.. 

I really thought he wuld have given us more answers as to why i miscarried twice. never mentioned it..

ritchiem, i had a bit of a melt down this week also as i had been sending a private message to a girl on ******** who got preg 1st time with ivf  and recently had her 12 week scan even though im happy for her i was so annoyed as to why mine didnt work..

Sorry for the rant post.. Feel better now..

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hi Ladies

My lap top is playing up so just wee quicky.  Any Sunday suits me ok for meet up except 10th Feb.

Justone - Good luck for you op

Jillyhen sorry you weren't able to get any more answers.

Mags - I don't even get invited to most friends kids parties coz I don't have one.  I don't mind tho it saves me getting upset.

Ducky Merchant would do good too.  At least the pill will keep the endo at bay until your IVF so will give you a better chance of success.

take care everyone
Boo
xxx


----------



## Magicbaby

Evenin ladies how r u all? 
Ducky sorry for not private mailin u re the meet up but I wasn sure if I was up for it - not becuz im not up for meetin u lovly lot but im kinda of a really shy person an I tend to communicate better when emailin textin etc im not a good talker even on the phine I avoid it!! Anyway march is totally out for me as I have 2 hen parties an a christenin where my cousin has asked me to be godmother totally out of the blue -  kinda bitter sweet but beginnin to think this is the only kind of mother I will be!! Feb is just as bad with birthdays an nites out 2013 was supposed to be were I get bk to dietin not drinking an gettin pg but doesnt look good on any count!! 

Af still not showed tgats 11 wks now gettin pee'd off big style very moody depressed an crampy an cant be filled 

Promise to check in a bit more often maybe I get to no u all better an will be up for a meet up soon xx 

Magic x


----------



## duckybun

Evening all 

Magic, no worries hen, I understand where you're coming from with the whole meet up, sometimes it's nice to keep a wee bit of anonymity, I'd hate for you to feel pressurised into coming. You know we're all here for x As for af, Hun you must be so fed up! Made up for you about being mother in law to your cousins wee one  

Jilly, we couldn't possibly take you away from your hubby! How about the second Sunday in march? Does that suit everybody?

Mags, sorry you had a bit of a rough time at the the birthday party hugs Hun

Afm not much to report, seeing my gp on Friday to discuss 'stuff'... Huh

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

Yes date will be fine by me.

Hope all goes well on Friday.

Thanks for the hug  

Mags x


----------



## justone

*limbolanders*. 
Hope all well.    
Just about to head off for hysto op.     
More later.


----------



## duckybun

Good luck justone   
Hope it all goes smoothly    and you wake up happy     here's to a quick recovery   
Loads of hugs hunni    
X
Ducky


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Well I've done a bit of research and called the Merchant. We can book a table for the 10th of march which is the second Sunday of the month, although we'd need to do it sooner rather than later as its nearly booked up already. They serve from 12-4.30 so depending when they can accommodate us we'd be looking at sometime mid afternoon. It's £19.50 per person, and looks delicious.... (Not great for those of us on the diet treadmill)

At the moment it's looking like we'll be a party of: mags, jilly, boo, justone, and myself. Can you lovely ladies confirm if this date is definitely good, and also if you're traveling down to belfast is there any time that works better for you? Later or earlier in the afternoon? Anyone else who'd like to come that I haven't put in the list let me know  

Hmmmm buns   incidentally they also do gluten free for anyone else on the endo diet (not dairy free though although there's really no point in buns with out cream anyway  

X
Ducky


----------



## duckybun

Magic! I just noticed that I congratulated you for being mother in law to your cousins baby  you must've read that and thought I was a total head the ball.... Obviously I meant god mother! (Yikes what would Freud say about that faux pas? Mather in law issues must be weighing on me!!!!)

X
D


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

You are so organised - thanks for getting all the info for us.

Yes that date is fine by me. And anytime between those hours are good, I will just get a lift in.

I agree- the buns need cream  

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi

Ducky - 10th March ok with me maybe later in the afternoon I have girly night out on 9th so I might be a wee bit rough.  I will just take it a wee bit easier on the rose than usual.  Thanks for organising.

Justone hope all went well.

Hi Magic - sure maybe next time.  Hope the aul witch shows up soon.  She's hatefull.  

Hello Jillyhen, Mags, Patbaz and anyone else looking in.

Boo
xxx


----------



## justone

uber quick one from me. op went well. camped out on sofa. more tomorrow.


----------



## justone

another quickie from me. very sore and very down today. x


----------



## mummy to an angel

hello ladies im a limbo lady 2 hope yous don't mind me joining!!!

quick question for the origin ladies

how much roughly did yous pay for the drugs each cycle? im trying to figure out how much I have to raise to do another cycle  

hope yous are all doing ok

mummy to an angel


----------



## duckybun

Evening all,

Justone, massive hugs Hun   , just you take it easy and rest up, it's only one day after the surgery so you're bound to be sore, don't beat yourself up about having to sofa surf! As for feeling down,   sorry huni, it is anything in particular or just post op blues   The anaesthetic really can knock you on so many levels so just make sure you let dh in on how you're feeling and let him support you. Don't forget the offer of DVD box sets galore still stands  

Mummy to an angel, welcome to the thread, can't help u out on the origin front but I'm sure someone will be able to x

Boo, I'll try and get us booked in for later in the afternoon, going to give them a call tomorrow so ill keep you posted.

Mags, Jillyhen, magic, Patbaz, limbo and everyone else, hope you're all good  

AFM off to the gp tomorrow to get the pill.... Boooo, but also will be phoning the rfc in the morning to say that we are accepting our offer of treatment... Yay..... (Apprehensive yay whilst bricking it.. ) got the letter in the post this morning! 
I'm also going to ask my gp to test my thyroid function as I am so seriously knackered these days. I'm still officially off work, as in I'm not actively working on a contract yet but I'm negotiating my fee for a contract which will be starting imminently, considering that I wasn't able to get out of bed until 11 this morning and then bummed around doing nothing till about 2 and then eventually managed to get my  in gear and left the house at 3 to start tackling the things on my to do list. I am not lazy, I am just so genuinely groggy and 'heavy' when I wake up that it takes me that long to get the engine revving... Mags don't know if you've read anything about this but apparently 42% of endo sufferers have an under active thyroid!

X ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

No i didn't know that. Thankfully I haven't been affected that way. However I haven't been as active on the exercise front- but I think that me just being lazy after Xmas.

Good for you accepting ur offer- everything is crossed for ur journey.

Justone- bless , just take it easy and don't expect too much from urself. As Ducky says the anaesthetic does knock u for six. Look after urself.

Mummy to an angel- sorry I haven't dealt with Origin before.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies out there. Hope you gave a good weekend.

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Right we're all booked in for high tea on sunday the 10th march at 3.00...    i booked a table for 5, so thats Mags, Boo, Jilly, justone and myself, if any one else wants to come alone let me know, they said its not a problem to add onto the table.

Mags, how are you hun? hope you had a good weekend  

Justone, how are you feeling now? I'm sure you're still sore but i hope you're feeling a bit better in yourself. I highly recommend 'Breaking Bad' if youre looking for something to watch while you're resting.

boo, hope 3 is ok for you, I know you said you were out on a bender the night before   I have heard that cream is great for hangovers though so hopefully that'll sort you out 

Magic, any sign of ? 

jillyhen, how are you and dh getting on with the adoption stuff, any more news or progress?

Mtan, did you get the info you were looking on prices for origin? Just wondering if you've looked at GRCM, seems like alot of the ladies on here have had really great experiences with them.

AFM, well.... went to rfc yesterday for the basic blood screening and started the pill today so its just a waiting game untill they decide to call and let us know when we're to start DR. Hope you guys arent going to kick me off this thread when we start!!!   Dont know what I'd do with out you all! As far as I can make out it'll be at least 8 weeks, I am not generally a half full type and tend to err on the side of worst case scenario so as not to be disappointed, so I've convinced myself this is doomed to failure from the off   so you're all going to have to blow me some bubbles for  

x
ducky


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi ducky an all the girls hope ur well? Def wont be kickin u off ducky u keep us goin x 
Af still no sign had sore (.)(.) Last wk an very moody today just feel like cryin an ive no reason for it so surely it can't be far away!! Joined slimmin world again last nite have gained 2 st since last tx lost the will an turned to food but I thought yesterday 'ur gonna end up at square 1' so I ended up bk at group but I really thought I had a lot more on so thankful ive took the rite step forward altho ive so much birthday cake weddin cake an hen parties an christenings to go thru an try an be good lol this will be fun lol


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

Magic at least you have made the 1st step fair play to you.  Its so hard to be good. 

Wow ducky back on the roller coaster again.  No way we'll be ditching you.  Your the glue that holds us together  .  I blew you some bubbles think that was first time.  Thanks for organising the merchant 3.00 is great I will take it easy night before.

mummy to an angel - welcome sorry I haven't been to origin before but I think there are prices on their website.

Justone hope you are feeling better and getting lots of TLC.  How did the surgery go? Remember to take your laxatives - make sure you don't get bunged up (sorry TMI). 

Hello Jilly, Pat and everyone else hope you are all well.

AFM off to Enniskillen tomorrow for 2 nights for DH 40th.  SHould be good although I won't see him much he'll be away playing golf with BIL every day. lol.

Take care 
speak soon

Boo
xxx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ladies

How are we all tonight? Mid way during the week - thank god roll on Friday. 

Boo, your weekend sounds lovely- make sure u get done quality time with the birthday boy!

Ducky- I am so happy for you- just remain ur positive self and u will be fine! Just ask loads of questions along the way- which I know u will anyway. 

Justone, hope ur taking it easy and getting loads of TLC. The recuperation can be very frustrating from what I remember.

Magic- well fine u. I'm doing the same after putting on over 18 lbs since May- do I have been dieting like mad over the last 3 weeks.


Limbo, jillyhen, patbaz I hope you are all  well too.

Afm I sent an e mail to dr hunter to look at a referral from him for someone in GCRM. I've heard no reply yet. However we have received confirmation that we are due a visit to discuss adoption which is a really positive move- so excited.

The dieting has been for a formal that myself and DP are attending on Sat night- so I was determined to get skinnier. So I have a weekend of that and rugby in front of me.

Also going to ravenhill for the rugby on Friday night. Should be good fun.

Have a lovely evening

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Whoop whoop    it's Friday 

Mags, dr hunters secretary's are crap, I got an email 2 weeks after my last email by which point is already just gone ahead and made an appointment to see him, and seen him! I still can't get my head around the grcm, am I right in thinking that all the consultants we'll see in the satellite clinic are the same ones as in the rfc? Seeing as how the one I've seen in the rfc don't believe endo affects fertility I can't see the benefit in going to them over any other clinic that might take immunes etc more seriously? Don't want to put you off, I'm genuinely asking what their pros are given its the same consultants.
As for the formal, sounds class, I haven't had a good excuse to get dressed up to the nines in ages, are you going the full shabang with sweeping floor length hemline and a posh updo?

Boo, hope you're having a wonderful time down in enniskillen with dh. I'm sure your manager to find something to do while he's out on the golf course... Spa treatments flat out  You did make me laugh with your 'bunged up' advice to Justone  

Magic, well done at getting back to slimming world. It's always hardest to start but once you get back in the swi g of it you'll be grand. Can't believe   is still playing silly buggers with you, has your gp suggested anything? Would going on the pill for a couple of months help regulate you and bring it on? That might well be a totally crap suggestion, please ignore if it is!

Jilly, how are you and dh getting on with all the adoption stuff? Anymore dates to the diary yet? Also quick question for you... You're a dentist aren't you? (Hope I haven't imagined that and got t totally wrong) do you know of any dentists who do safe amalgam removal? I have an old amalgam that needs replacing but I don't want to do it on lead up to ivf as my own dentist said the mercury levels in my blood would 'go through the roof' (his words) I asked him about safe removal with the rubber dam etc and he said he didn't know anyone in NI who did it. Any thoughts?

Justone, hey Hun, how are you feeling now? 

Patbaz, limbo, alfiesmum, mmta hi ladies,

AFM, well got my blood results this morning, thyroid is all normal and in the right range for fertility, but my haemoglobin is off kilter AGAIN! Don't know what it is this time as the receptionist wouldn't tell me so I have to wait for the doctor to call me later... I guess that explains why I've been so totally feckin knackered the last while. Don't know how I'm gonna fit anymore supplements into my regime thigh as I'm already rattling I the morning after taking them all!

X
Ducky


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi girls

hope you all ok, missed you!!  sorry I havent read any threads so will catch up over the weekend.

Ive had my 4th m/c dec and d&c 28th december and only now feeling more normal.  for some reason this time i didnt bounce back and really think that something happened during the op as have had a stabbing pain since  Was not really impressed with the royal this time.  As for Dr hunter secretary!! called fri to get results of biopsy from m/c and she kept telling me to call the city hosp as the royal dont do D&C adn havent done for a year!!  No matter how much I told her I attended the royal she kept telling me IM wrong.  So have sent Dr hunter an email to see where my results are!!!  

Anyway Im off to serum sunday to discuss with peny whats happening as Dr hunter has told me the NHS cant help me   but I already knew that!!  And to get LIT treatment done a  few bloods.  I bought a book by Alan Beer called is "is your body baby friendly" after reading about it on FF and its fab!!!  really worth getting.  Perhaps donor eggs or more blood tests is the way forward.  Feeling this is the last year of trying, I can get preg but just not hold it   

Who knows donor might be the answer.  Check in when Im back and let you know

Hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## duckybun

H alfiesmum!!

Long time no speak, it's good to hear from you  

So sorry to hear its taken you such a long time to start feeing back to yourself after your mc in dec. as for dr hunters secretary.... Don't get me started! Good luck over in serum with penny, let us know how you get on with her and the clinic, hopefully they'll be able to give you a new way forward. I have to say I'm starting to think that dr h does get to a point with us all and then just shrugs us off! Although I supose that's better than getting further treatment fro someone who is out if their comfort zone and could potentially be wasting more of our precious time.

Massive hugs hunni,

And huge hugs to everyone else xxx

AFM, dr called me back on Friday and its official I'm f***in anaemic AGAIN! Back on the iron tablets... I've read up over the weekend about anaemia and infertility and what I've founds seems to say that low iron and anaemia can produce poor quality eggs to hopefully I've caught it in time to get my egg quality back up for ivf in a few months.

Xx ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Ducky im a dental nurse.. I think i had amalgams removed when i was going thru treatment.Are you going to have it replaced but a white filling? I cant see it being a problem with him putting on a rubber dam n removing it. Im sorry im not much help.

alfiesmum how are you petal.. Im in the same boat Dr Hunter wasnt much help for me either, out me on aspirin & 5mg folic acid basically told me i couldnt get preg without ivf and if i do get preg naturally im to contact him.. Never said as to why i miscarried etc.

ritchiem if you are thinking about adoption be careful as they wont let you have ivf as well as starting the adoption process. Unless you keep it hush hush.

mummy to an angel, if its ivf treatment with origin is around the £3000  mark maybe over depending on drugs. I know our drugs was over £600 the rest is the procedure.

Boo hope you had a lovely weekend..

Justone how are you feeling and hope op went well..

Not much happening with me, hubby is keen to try ivf and im less so, really dont want to jepoardise the adoption but god kows when we will start homestudy as we are 8th on the list..

Have been in contact with Florence who is Dr Hunters secretary. Dr Hunter had been chatting about speaking to Dr Abadje re the clomid so she was to send him an email re this but apart from that ive been discharged so in a way there was basically nothing he could for me or give me an explanation as to why i miscarried twice..To be honest ive been a bit down thinking i  will never have my own child and im feeling sorry for hubby.

Thinking of having a 2nd opinion with a consultant in Ballykelly to see what he thinks..

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen

Ducky 

Ive been speaking to one of our dentists, if its need replaced all surgeries use high suction and plenty of water it shouldnt be a problem and you would get more mercury in fish.

Hope this helps

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ladies , hope you all had a lovely weekend.

I am only now starting to feel like normal after a hectic night at the formal on Saturday. With a 5am finish- I am getting too old.

Jillyhen we have decided not to look at IVF again and are progressing with adoption- we had our first visit today and we are waiting on the date of our course. I know you are ahead of us. So it will be interesting to know how you are finding the experience.

I haven't heard from dr hunter- but we are not going to continue with the follow up. I think the odds are stacked against  us for that one.

Justone , how care you feeling after the op? Hope all is good.

Boo hope you had a good weekend 

Ducky, poor u- any wonder you were so tired. You need to get yourself built back up and healthy ready for your cycle. Make sure you look after yourself.

Back to work tomorrow. Oh the joys!

Hi to limbo, magic, patbaz and any others Have a good week!

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

richiem 

Its a hard decision to make but good on ye. Prepared to have a wait... There is a ni girls on the adoption thread. we found the course alright a bit repetative..

Glad you had a good night at the formal, i hd a school reunion on fri night.. Was interesting.

What date are we meeting up?

Jillyhen

Ps hello to all you other lovely ladies x


----------



## wee emma

Ducky


duckybun said:


> I still can't get my head around the grcm, am I right in thinking that all the consultants we'll see in the satellite clinic are the same ones as in the rfc? Seeing as how the one I've seen in the rfc don't believe endo affects fertility I can't see the benefit in going to them over any other clinic that might take immunes etc more seriously? Don't want to put you off, I'm genuinely asking what their pros are given its the same consultants.


the difference though is that the consultants at the satellite do the donkey work  , they do the tests that need done, the scans, write all the info down. Then they send it to Glasgow and its the Docs there that make the final decisions. The ones here have no input in deciding your protocol. And remember too, you're paying them this time. You can contact the Glasgow ones direct too if you think something has been forgotten.


----------



## ritchiem

Hi jillyhen

10th march at 3pm at the merchant? It's a Sunday I believe.

Must have a look at the adoption thread for NI

School reunion good?

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

Mags do you feel like you have a weight lifted now that you have decided to go ahead with adoption?  

Jillyhen I am sure it was strange seeing all those faces from school.  Blast from the past.   I thought it would be you wanting to go for more treatment rather than DH.  It's a difficult choice to make.

Ducky hopefully the iron will mean you have super eggs by the time you get to egg collection.  

Hi alfiemum good to hear from you.  How did you get on with Penny?

Magic - have you spoke to your Dr about maybe taking provera to bring on AF?  I know I was prescribed it when AF disappeared after taking decapeptyl.  How's slimming world going?

Hi Patbaz, justone mummy to an angel.  Hope you's are well.

AFM had an amazing time in Enniskillen.  Had a lovely spa treatment and some fantastic food.  Off work all this week as getting a new kitchen put in.  There is dust and dirt everywhere!  Can't wait til it's done.  Sore (.)(.) and AF due on Friday.  My acupucturist thinks I am getting pregnant but it's not sticking because my cycle is normally pretty regular but then every now and again will be 4-7 days late and last month even longer.  I think I am starting to get used to the thought that I won't ever have a baby.  I feel a bit numb about the whole thing at the moment.

Speak soon.
Take care
Boo
xxx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi boo

Honestly yes I think so.

Speaking to the agency worker yesterday gave us some perspective of the process and this I suppose is our new reality. I have found the emotional battle every month hard going and the lack of control has been taking its toll.

We are aware that this will take time but we know its for the right reason. When we get through the process it will be for the right match! 

Your weekend sounded fab- hopefully your spirits lift this week and it gets better for u x

Hope you other ladies are having a lovely evening  

Mags x


----------



## Magicbaby

First time I noticed warnin bout selling ur unused drugs - has that always been there lol 
Boo where did u stay in ekn? Sounds like u hadda fab time!! Weigh in last nite an I have 4 an half lb off so good enuf start now to keep it up!! Saving is not goin well at present shower an boiler both need repaired asap so icsi mite have to give way for a while!!!! Always something!!!!! 

30th birthday party to go to this weeken -wont help the diet!! Lol 
Happy bump day tomorrow all xx 
Magic x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Boo, i would love to go again but im just frightened that the same thing will happen all over again.. Cant deal with more heartache.

Thanks ritchiem must put that into the calendar.. So looking forward to meeting you all and putting faces to names.

Magic i think that warning has just appeared..

Ducky hows you?

Isnt the weather horrendous, i had to drive to musgrave this morning left the house at 7.30 to be on time for a 9.30 appt which i had to be there 15 mins before. Brought back memories of traipsing back and forward to rfc & origin.
School reunion was good too much wine!! Head was a bit rough on the saturday so it was a sofa day for me which was bliss as hubby was at the rugby club and i finally got to watch the best exotic marigold hotel.. Was alrite..

Boo my af was 9 days late this month which is unusual..

Must go and get some work started

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Hi to all *limbolanders*
A very quick  from me. Have returned to work this morning and well, so far, so good...   
Hoping you all had a lovely  Valentine's Day  yesterday and that you were all spoiled  rotten.   
Hope the fab  weather continues for sometime.    We have had more than our fair share of  this past while. 
Sorry no time for personals right now.  Will catch up with you all as soon as I have a free sec. 
Take care in the meantime.


----------



## justone

Back again *limbolanders* as promised.
Before I forget, happy Friday everyone! 
*magicbaby*  on weight loss. I'm still too much of a  these days. Thought I'd be a good girl in Lent  but haven't managed to get my head in gear yet. Any tips? Hope you have a fab time  at the birthday party.   
*Jillyhen* Would also love to go again for more tx but definitely won't; can't afford the emotional as well as physical expense of it. Too much to put me DH and me through it all again.  School reunion sounds like fun. Have primary school reunion planned for early June. It'll be at least 31 years since I've seen some of the others going to it.  Any plans for the weekend?   
*ritchiem* Can't wait to our lunch date. Need to get my hair done... have been putting it off for ages so perfect excuse for me to get it done now.  Best of luck with adoption process.   
*Boo333* Hope you're feeling better. Feel free to rant here as often as you like. Or feel free to PM us so that we can support you. We're getting patio doors fitted in our farmhouse kitchen this week so am with you on the dust/dirt front. No new kitchen for us though.    
*wee emma* DH and I had considered GCRM but are a bit iffy about the fact that we know most of the satellite clinic cons from both RFC and OFC at this stage...    
*Duckybun* Hope you've more energy now that you're on the iron. An odd Guinness and blackcurrant will help keep your iron levels up too.   
*Alfiesmum*  at Serum. Have read lots of good reports about it here on FF.   
*mtaa* For ICSI at OFC we paid £680 for drugs. which was considerably more than what we paid for drugs at RFC. Ring up and ask them directly how much your drugs will be.   
 to *patbaz, limbo* and anyone else I've inadvertently    forgotten. Hope life is treating you all well.   
*AFM* Busy getting house by the coast in Donegal ready as a holiday let.  Bought curtains, poles and bedding this week so will be busy next week after DH has finished painting the walls. Am on the scout for decently priced second hand bedroom and sun room furniture so if you can think of anywhere in Tyrone, Fermanagh, Derry or Donegal that you would recommend, please let me know. Thanks.   
Have been taking HRT aka oestrogen for a couple of weeks now, well since op, tbh. (cons  prescribed them for me.) My mood is more cheery and I have more energy on the +ive side. On the -ive side I could eat (during the day until bedtime) and sleep (at night) for Ireland!    Am off work (Holidays: a staycation in Donegal) now until Mon 25 Feb             and then on Fri 1 March I'm in Dublin for a weekend's work-related course aka a    jolly!   
Hope you all have a great weekend. Take care.


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

Ducky can I come to merchant!!! I can fill you all in on serum!! Hope it's not to late! Plesae!!! 

Boo & Richie mags..pbats Hi, hope you both ok, hugs xxx

Jillyhen , how are you my dear xx

Dr H .... Not my favourite person right now!! Disappointing!!

Afm serum was great! Peny is great!! Got Lit treatment even though my LAD test was clear! Acqa scan done all clear!! Thrombophilla tests done & these slightly raised so peny thinks she can fix with more clexane in next preg!!! Asked for this last preg but dr h said I didn't need   

Look forward to meeting you all....

Back to trying again naturally this mn!! No caffeine or wine!!

Hugs xxxx


----------



## duckybun

Evening all,

Sorry I haven't posted in a while x

Alfiesmum, don't be a muppet, you don't even need to ask. I'm sure I'm speaking for us all when I say we'd lo e to have you along!!! Look forward to meeting you in person  glad you got on so well with peny, sounds really positive  

Justone, it's great to hear that you're feeling so much better, delighted for you Hun xx and you're back to work! Just make sure you dont knacker yourself!

Jillyhen, thanks for the info on the amalgams, I've got an appointment for next Friday with a dentist in moy who does 'safe' removal with the rubber dam etc. just decided that I may as well instead of worrying. Cant believe how cruel the ole witch can be, 9 days late, b!tch that she is. Hope it settles down for you next month.

Mags, it must feel strange adjusting to a new roller coaster, but at least with this one it's a more certain outcome, just a waiting game. I hope you get a great SW who will take you through the adoptive journey with ease and guidance xxxx

Magic, patbaz, limbo and everyone else hugs to all who need them 

AFM well not too much of a happy bunny these days, the pill is mucking me about something shocking, for some reason my lovely dh has turned into a sex pest (  ) but since going on the pill nearly 2 weeks ago TMI ALERT I e been spotting everyday and have now started bleeding after   which is quite off putting for me and poor dh is getting very frustrated!!!! Not realty looking forward to 3 months of dodgy bleeding, especially since I'm already anaemic! Urghh feel like I'm falling apart at the ripe old age of 32! Oh and my (.)(.) feel like stubbed toes but on a larger scale ?!?! 

Can't wait till the merchant, roll on sticky buns xxx

Xx
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend..
Thanks god the rain has gone.
Im so looking forward to meeting up, did any of you realise its mother's day?

Ducky sorry your af is playing up.

Justone how are you doing hun, im feeling the same would love 2 but again im just worried about the past.
Must go and get into the bath, we are heading to the harbour bar in portrush & I cant wait yum yum
Jillyhen x


----------



## duckybun

Omg! Jilly I totally didn't realise! I wonder I that's a good sign for us all that we'll get there somehow x if anyone needs to spend the day with their mums we could change it though so let me know and I can call and rearrange it. Enjoy dinner, sounds fab    

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

Apologies but I had no idea that the day was Mothers day- I am gutted to say that I don't think I can make it.
Bring the only one of 11 of us that does not have kids, it's pretty much expected that I will be with my mum that day as the ones at home will be with their families.Also as she is still recuperating after her accident last year- she's not really getting out and about.

I am really disappointed but I will understand if all you lovely ladies want to go ahead as its the best day for you to work with.

It would probably be the first Sunday in April I could go after that as in March there is paddys day and Easter Sunday.

Apologies again  

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

I dont mind if you want to change the date,

The Sunday after easter is out for me as im away with the girls, but tear on ahead if it suits the rest..

Jilyhen


----------



## duckybun

Aw mags! Gutted! I should have checked the dates better Hun I'm so sorry. As for changing the date I'm easy either, gues wee just need to put it to a groups vote! 

We can always meet up again if we can't accommodate everyone first time round.

So our options are to stick with the 10th march, which is mothering sunday, or change it for the next weekend.

Chime in ladies!

Just been to the rfc btw, got a call yesterday from one of the nurses saying that the consultant wanted to do an internal scan to follow up from my surgery.... Got there this morning and was horrified to see dr t!!! I thought he'd retired Can't stand the man, he started on about how important it was to check that he could get to my ovaries for egg collection as endo can really badly affect egg collection... Funny that since he didn't want to send me for a lap in the first place last year as he said endo made no difference, I came out spitting with rage


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

Wow small world for u- oh dear not the best experience getting an internal scan done never mind it been done by someone that u don't want  

I'm fine for the 17th but again if u girls want to do the 10th work away and I will definitely do the next one.

Also just to let u know I had similar symptoms when on the pill last year. Not nice and Rfc told me not to worry about it.

Hope u are keeping well.

Good evening to all the other ladies.

Mags x


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all yes I'm fine for Mother's Day, told DP he can take me out for brekkie lol  

Sorry cant make the 17 as bank holiday weekend and going to portrush!

Hope we can all make it xx


----------



## justone

*Limbolanders*
Hope all well.    
Will catch up properly later. 
Can make it for 10 March but not 17 March as we're heading to Dublin and DH has relatives from the US coming to stay...


----------



## Boo333

Hi girls

Just a wee quicky from me.  Sorry I have been AWOL my house is a nightmare at the minute with all the work in the kitchen.  I am just waiting on take away to be delivered.  

Any Sunday suits me.  10th is still ok, but what ever you's want to do I don't mind.

Ducky I thought Dr T was retired, he did my first appointment then we had Dr Tang? I think for review.  Maybe they just brought him back for a while to cover from someone or something.

Happy Friday everyone. I will get proper catch up over the weekend.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Thank crunchie its Friday..
Ive only met Dr T and that was enough, he did one of my scans when I had my 1st ivf.
Whats the craic about the 10th?? Are we still meeting up..
I sent origin an email asking for my notes and they have came within 2 weeks wheras the last tim ei requested them they took forever.
I have got an apt to see the consultant in Ballykelly on the 6th March only got  letter sent on Monday he is the consultant for the satellite clinic for gcrm but we aren't going to go down that route just yet want to see what other options we have.
When I was reading through my notes it said that my last miscarriage was a blighted ovum, which Dr Heasley never mentioned anything about.
Has anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend?
Jillyhen


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls... not posted in ages.. but just to let you know the ITV show this morning is running a little fertility special on the 22nd * Tuesday!
Its going to be with Dr Robert Winston and Zita West... ive copied and pasted from the website on ********...

On Tuesday 26th February two of the biggest names in Fertility will be joining forces to answer your fertility questions. Lord Robert Winston and Zita West will be here ready and waiting to help YOU. Maybe you're struggling to conceive and want to know what you can do to help yourself&#8230; or maybe you're finding the pressures of fertility treatment are causing friction in your relationship. Whatever your concern drop us an email [email protected] - and we could be putting your questions to our experts live on the show. You must be over 18 and we need to receive all emails by 11am on Tuesday 26th February. For Terms and Conditions please visit itv.com/terms















to all xxx​


----------



## duckybun

Morning all,

Mollycat, thanks for the heads up, that should be really interesting.

Jillyhen, how strange about your notes and the blighted ovum thing, I would have thought that was quite important info for you to know especially after all you've been through. How would they know it was a blighted ovum so early on though? Are you going to call dr heart and ask him to clarify with you why that was in your notes but you can't been informed? I'd get on the blower babe and chase them for an answer x

Boo, I thought he'd retired too, dr McManus told us he had when she did my diagnostic lap and I was delighted! Horrified to see him back   he really has the bedside manner of fart, and I spent Thursday doped up on tramadol and bleeding after his didlocam attack.... I told him dr hunter said I still hadn't healed from the surgery but he was really rough with me and it really hurt   hope the kitchens coming on nicely, I'm sure you can't wait to get your house back!

Mags, gutted you can't make it for the 10th but we just have to do it again, and sure it's a good excuse to eat more buns anyway! I can't believe you're one of 11, I grew up with 2 brothers and that was enough, I have plenty of mental scarring from the fights we all had as siblings of three let alone 11!

Alfiesmum, Justone, boo and jilly, looks like we're sticking to the 10th as it suits most people, and of course as always if there's anyone else who like to come along dont be shy  

AFM not much to report, spending the weekend with family, bumming about not doing anything too stressful 

X
Ducky


----------



## Magicbaby

Quick one from me how do u go about gettin ur notes from rfc an does on cost u etc?


----------



## Cather1ne

I think it is about £30. Takes a few weeks and you have to collect them.

Cx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all

Hope you have had a lovely weekend.

Ducky sorry to hear you are sore after the horrible internal. Im not going to bother ringing them as I thot there was no point really he may have explained all in our review which we never went 2.. Will show all to Dr Moohan to see what he makes of it all.

Cather1ne hows things with you?

Magic I think you have to put it in writing when requesting notes, we had to do that for origin and both signed the letter.

Im really looking forward to meeting up.. Are any of you on ********?

Cant believe its sunday already on the plus side roll on next weekend, me &  hubby are heading to Belfast for the weekend

Jillyhen

ps hello to all you other wonderful ladies


----------



## Magicbaby

If I was to go to origan or gcrm do thry get the notes from rfc or do I have to get them? Not sure wot I have fo do if im changin cclinics not that im cyclin soon but im sure if an when I do it wont be with rfc if I can help it!! 

Weekend gone again girls wont be long fo u's are all meetin up I hopd u's enjoy it - I spent todY shoppin for christenin gifts an wot made it special but also heartbreakin I got to  ring my little goddaughter with me she was so good her auntie was with us too an we had a fab day out one to  e repeated again an again! wreaked now tho lol 

Hope ur week ahead is a good one girls xx


----------



## justone

Hi *limbolanders* 
Happy Monday everyone!
Back to porridge again. Isn't the weather fab? Love  but wish it wasn't so  ! 
Have never met the infamous    Dr. (or is it Mr.?) T... so can't really comment about him. 
Glad you had a lovely time on your shopping trip *magicbaby*...   
*Jillyhen* Dr. M was meant to be my cons  for all my pre-tx investigations but funnily enough never actually met him    but have heard good reports about him... Am sure you and DH are looking forward to your city break. Studied in BFS a lifetime ago and still love    the place! Am for DUB on Fri for a weekend conference. Between ourselves    it's a really nice jolly so am really looking forward to it although I will miss DH and the furbabies.   
*Cather1ne* good to see you back on here... Hope all is well.   
*duckybun* What a horrendous experience!  You poor wee poppet!  Hope it hasn't left you traumatised... What a nightmare!  Looking forward to our afternoon tea    on 10 March!   
*mollycat* I'll try and catch that on the iplayer thing... Should make for interesting viewing...   
*Boo333* Did you get your kitchen finished yet? Have shipped out again this week as the spark is in today and the plasterer tomorrow. Zzzzzzzz!   
*Alfiemum28* Am sure you're looking forward to your weekend in Portrush. Hopefully the weather will remain nice for it.   
*ritchiem* I thought I came from a big family but there's only 8 of us!!!    Hope you have a lovely time with your mum.   
 to *patbaz, mtaa, limbo and any other limbolanders in the vicinity * Hope you're all well and enjoying the nice weather.   
*AFM* No craic at all. Work busyish. Will be a wee bit lonely this week as I'll be on my tod from today to Wednesday in our house in Donegal keeping an eye out for such mundane things like frozen pipes etc... I don't have access to the internet there so I'll have to catch up with my neighbours and maybe go for a nice stroll on the beach...
More from me tomorrow.


----------



## justone

Hi *limbolanders*
A quick message from me. Hope all is well.    Things not great with me at the mo. Facing redundancy at work...


----------



## ritchiem

Sorry to hear Justone, hopefully fingers crossed you escape the cut and it works out for you. Having been there before it sucks.

Hi ladies. Have a good weekend.

Ducky hope you are feeling better.

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Justone, sorry to hear that, the las thing you need is more stress.   I hope it works out for you Hun xx did you at least manage to get a couple of nice relaxing walks along the beach last week while you were in Donegal? Xxx    

Mags, hey Hun, how's things? Have you planned something nor to do with your mum on mothers day? My mums just had a knee replacement so I'm in the process of crocheting her a crutch cover.... Totally random but she's as mad as a bag of snakes so she'll love it even I everyone else will think it'll be time to call the men in white coat for her!

Magic, glad you had such a lovely time with your goddaughter out shopping. When are you thinking you might cycle again? I was looking at the success rates for rfc, grcm and origin the other day (not that I'm a pessimist!) and the rfc really is a bit crap. What I could t figure out through is on the urea website the origin stats were for 2010 and fairly average but on their own website they have the stats for the first 6 months of last year which were 50%! Does that sound like figure diddling? Maybe their standard have improved dramatically but I found it all a bit sus... What are your thoughts on grcm vs origin?

Jilly, did you have a fab weekend? Hope you got spoilt rotten and taken out for lovely dinners and all that great stuff 

boo, alfiesmum, patbaz and mmta and everyone else  

AFM not much to report, got an appointment booked in for acupuncture next week with Sharon over at synergy, can't wait! Also went to see about getting my amalgams taken out and its mouth wateringly expensive! The dentist was all like, 'is that too much'!!! Hell yes! It's half an ivf cycle!!! So might put those plans on hold (the teeth not the ivf!) I've got on filling that needs work anyway so that's getting done on Monday, roll on lopsided drooly mouth  

X
Ducky


----------



## Alfiemum28

hi all

quick post rushing out of the office, Duckybun!!  you always make me smile!!  crutch cover.....ok??  sounds like your mums good fun.  

Justone - boohoo on the job front hope it works out  

really looking forward to the merchant, tho told DP yest, but did tell him he & alfie could take me out for breakfast!! well it is mothers day
! feel bad for not spending it with my son??  but its only a few hours and we prob would be sitting watching tv.  

going out with the girls this weekend and think I might have some wine! havent had any since xmas day and well dont think im preg this mn so a wee glass or two wont hurt.

finishing work now to take my son to swimming lessons, bit of defluffing needed first!!

hugs xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi girls

How is everyone?  I am looking forward to merchant I was only there once before at Xmas party.  Hope they don't recognise me was a bit worse for wear lol.

Justone really sorry to hear about your job hope it will be ok.

Mags sorry you can't make it on 10th sure we will do it again soon.

Alfiemum enjoy your swim time with alfie and have a great night out with the girls.  I am out next week can't wait.

Ducky how's the crutch cover coming on?? lol

Hi magic how's you?

Jillyhen I'm not on ********.  Hope you have a great weekend in Belfast where are you staying?

Hello to everyone else!

Just waiting on man coming to have a look at my kitchen ceiling (that's not a metaphor for anything dirty by the way).  He's going to be plastering on Saturday then should be ready to paint next week.  We are getting there slowly but surely.  Can't wait for it to be done.
A bit P'd off today had a job interview yesterday for a different job in my work (not really a promotion just different dept) and found out today I didn't get even though I am more qualified then the person who did get it!    On the plus side it would have been a lot more travelling so I am better off really.

Take care - speak soon

Boo
xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Sorry in advance this is a me post! Just got our treatment schedule through the door and I'm a mess! 

Totally bricking it and gutted that we're even here in the first place, could do with some cyber hugs  

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Ducky , don't be worried about it, it's all good.

Irrelevant of how you got here, you are going something proactive to complete your family, So i am very happy for u.

Onwards and upwards- just make sure at your appointment that you discuss all your worries and concerns with the nurse- I know I did  

      

Chill and have a good weekend

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Thank you mags,


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies
How are we all?
Ducky, why are you a mess hun.. Exciting times    . If I was going again with ivf im def for gcrm.I wouldn't get the amalgams removed if they don't need replacing as you are releasing more mercury.
Justone sorry to hear about things on the job front.
rictchiem how are you mrs
Boo are we getting the train next sunday?

Ive had a lovely weekend with hubby in Belfast, we stayed in the Radisson blu at the gas works didn't do anything exciting just chilled out.We are away again in 2 weeks to see my sister & nieces that will a less relaxing weekend. Was in the Disney store and bought the girls 2 wee dresses kinda came out in tears walking out.. Will be glad to see March over and get over another anniversary.. 
We have our apt on Wednesday night to see the gynae dr in Ballykelly just to discuss our options be interesting what he comes up with.
Jillyhen x


----------



## duckybun

Evening ladies,

Jillyhen, glad you and dh had a lovely weekend, sorry to hear you had ahard time in the disney store though, hugs hun xx hope Wednesday gives you some answers. I've decided not to getthe amalgams out, the dentist was trying to suggest it would be much better to get them all out before treatment but now I've got my dates it just feels too close! Think ill wait and if this go doesn't work out I might revisit it. Xx

Justone, hope work isn't too stressful tomorrow honey, have they given you any idea of when you'll all be a better idea of what's going on? I always think its worse just worrying about something with no knowledge or timescale at all. Hopefully things will cool off and start to look a bit more positive, huge hugs Hun xx

Mags, hugs  

Boo, sounds like you had a lucky escape from the job opportunity who needs more commuting in their life I love diving but there's nothing worse than sitting in rush hour traffic, so sounds like you did alright in the grand scheme of things! How'd the plastering go?

Alfiesmum, how was the wine last night? Have to admit to sitting here with a wee glass myself 

Magic, patbaz, mmta and everyone else  

AFM, just sat here on the sofa chilling after cooking up a storm for my wee bros birthday, ah there's nothing like a good humiliation, ripe old age o 28 and we made him blow out all the candles on a birthday cake! At what point do you get too old for birthday candles 
Really looking forward to next week, hmmm buns 

X
Ducky


----------



## Alfiemum28

~~Good morning all, its monday   

Where is the weeks going!!!  cant wait to be off over easter!!

Jillyhen Is it Dr M in ballykelly you seeing (mmm i found him quite sexy) very athletic.  We went private with Alfie and he was a star!!  Does no now do fertiility private??  He was brill during Alfies birth!!  Hugs re disney story, I know what it feels like ... xxxx

Justone - goodluck today

Hi to Ducky, ritchiem, Boo, magic, pbatz hope you all had a nice weekend.

AFM- didnt get out saturday night with the girls, I was staying down at my friends but she was in bits, it was another friend of hers son who was killed in a car accident in limavady on saturday morning.  Puts things in perspective.  17 years old     so I sat in with my wee son, whilst my DP went out and came home legless lol my sis inlaw adopting a wee girl gets her for good this weeks so been an emotional weekend all round.  Feel so happy for them but gutted and sorry for myself (which i know is not right)!!

Roll on sunday for girlie fun, laughs and buns.  Look forward to meeting all of yous thats going.  I had asked another girl who is from NI on another thread but she cant make it.  Will we all wear a red rose lol 

off to do some work now xxxxxx


----------



## Hope x

Hi  ladies

I am a newbie to the forum but not to infertility can I join you please

My story
Jan 2011      1st icsi orgins BFN
Nov 2011.    2nd icsi RVH BFP with twins M/c 8 weeks then 12 weeks
July 2012.    3rd icsi RVH BFN
Dec 2012.    4th DEICSI. Barcelona BFN

Feb 2013 attending DR Gorgy in London for immune test , results back not good follow up consultation next week


----------



## ritchiem

Hi hope

How are you?

I am sorry to hear what you have been through over the last few years. Hopefully your next consultation will bring some answers.

The ladies on here are brilliant and a great source of support , so I would advocate asking your questions as I am sure a lot of the ones on here have had similar experiences.

So welcome , I am sure you will enjoy the banter.

Hello to all you ladies out there.

Girls are u ready for your cream buns?

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Evening ladies,

Hi hope, welcome on board. Sorry to ear about your losses, you really have been through the mill. Like mags says we're all class    so you'll find yourself right at home here.

Mags, most definitely up for buns, shall we do you a wee doggie bag?

How's everyone else keeping?

X


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

I am sooo gutted I can't go, but as long as I go to the next one I will be fine. It would have been lovely to put a face to the names (and posts  )

Any further issues with the pill?

Your brothers birthday sounded fun.

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

Alfiesmum I heard about that young fella devastating for the family.
Hope welcome hun sorry to read about your losses.
Ducky when does the treatment start?
Boo & ritchiem how are you ladies
Whats the craic for sunday?

Im just in from my apt in Ballykelly and for once after 3 cycles of ivf this is the happiest I have been. Such a lovely man. Was fit to tell me that I don't have pcos as I had been originally been told, fit to say that ive recently ovulated and wants to do bloods and get results from the test dr hunter had requested. I also have to have a hysteroscopy done to check things out, once that is done he will send for me again. thinks I wont need ivf.

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Jillyhen, that's great news! I'm so glad you've got a way forward and found a lovely doctor to help you along the way. Fab!


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Sorry I have been awol again, DH hogging the internet every evening with flippin's call of duty on the playstation again and I can hardly get on.  

Welcome to the limbolanders Hope - sorry to read about your previous treatment hope things get better.

Looking forward to Sunday too.  Jillyhen I don't mind driving, I am going out on Friday night instead of Saturday so you will be safe enough.    Sure PM me.  Hope your appointment this evening goes well. -  Just read your post I am soooo happy for you!!

Really stupid question now - how dressed up do I need to get for Sunday?  Could I wear skinny jeans and pumps?  I always worry about being under dressed I am normally trainers and jeans girl.

Mags we will definitley see you at the next one.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls
Thanks ducky
Boo I don't mind up to you mrs.
With regarding to the dress code im on the phone to justone and we are jusr asking what is the dress code..
Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Dresscode! You gals make me giggle I was just gonna throw on what ever my hand fell on, looks like I'm gonna have to scrub myself up a bit more than I thought! Are we all wearing a red carnation lol?


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ladies

I am sure that you will all be gorgeous on Sunday- have fun  

Jillyhen can I ask you something. Is there a requirement to be at a certain BMI for adoption? I read on the adoption forum that someone's DH was to be at a certain BMI- is that the same for all prospective parents in NI?

Thanks

Mags x


----------



## Alfiemum28

HI all

Dress up yes please!!!!  though probably wear skinny jeans & top lol....

I going to Harlem for by brekkie so Sunday is going to be a "see how much i can eat" day.  nothing new then lol

Is it 3 we are booked for, been a few times to the merchant, love it!!!  cant wait!!  

Jillyhen - so glad ballykelly went well for you, He is a fantastic man, and really knows his stuff, look forward to catching up soon.  He really was on hand when i was preg and was fab during labour.

AFM - bit of news girls - Im pregnant again.  sounds bad saying that but there is no excitment or anything, it has all become matter of fact.  However the more positive side is that I know after tests in athens that I have a blood issue which the NHS didnt pick up,  I got an email from DR H this week to say that they got the pathology report from my D&C in december and it was identified as a clotting issue.  I cried as I kept asking for more injections as one of the scans showed clots...... gutted witht he realisation that I could have saved my babies and if I hadnt of persued this myself in Greece the nhs & Dr's would have failed me.  It so difficult that NI does not offer the blood tests that are required and that they are so far behind.  I have taken the advice of Peny in greece and stepped up the regime this time!!  would need a diary for my treatments and getting the intralips administered has been a nightmare.

Anyway look forward to sunday, where will we all meet, the bar lol xx  ps


----------



## duckybun

Alfiesmum!!           congrats. Bloody hell I can't believe what we all have to do because of the lack of resources and knowledge here! Thank god for people like you sweets, hopefully the more times people like dr h see patients like you who come back with postive tests to bloods tests they don't offer here the more chance there is that they will start offering these tests themselves. Delighted for you Hun, massive hugs, and this time you know you are getting the drugs to control the clotting issues and giving yourself the best chance. Hugs for your tears too, it must've been really hard thinking about your last loss and how you were let down   You are one fighter and an inspiration to us all.
Xx
Ducky


----------



## Alfiemum28

Thank you duckybun, 

it's def been a long journey, lets hope the meds help this time!!! Suppose i wont believe it until it happens! I really feel I could write a book & the things you learn along away that the NHS doesn't tell you is so frustrating!!! Some docs haven't heard of the treatments available & they are specialising in  IVf in NI?

Incase any if need any special treatment Etc the kings bridge hospital on Lisburn rd has been fab!!!tellmu all Sunday. What name is table booked under? 

Going to have a quite nit, been a long wk at work!


----------



## duckybun

Table's booked under (edit!)   (I think!! I'm going to have to all and check now, I never remember if I use my surname or first name!)


----------



## Boo333

Congratulations Alfiesmum! I know its early days but you are definitley doing all you can to help wee bubs.  It's unbelieveable what you have been through so far.  You are one strong chick!

I have decided to wear skinny jeans tomorrow too.

Looking forward to meeting everyone one can make it tomorrow.


----------



## duckybun

Yay! Buns!!! See you all at three  ill pm you all my mobile to save any confusion if we can't figure out who we all are!!


----------



## Fi84

Hey girls how are you all keeping - enjoy your wee day out tomorrow x


----------



## duckybun

Jillyhen, Alfiesmum, boo, and justone

Ladies, today was lovely, thank you all for such pleasant company. It was really wonderful to meet you all, we have to do it again soon, maybe up coleraine direction next time, or somewhere that's a bit easier for you all to get to! I can't tell you how great it was to be able to talk a out everything so easily, you're all a fit of knowledge and inspiration, massive hugs 

Mags, missed you today Hun, you'll have to come along next time. Hope you've had a great day with your mum and family, what did you end up getting up to?

Patbaz, how are you doing? You've been so quiet, maybe you'll come along for our next buns session too?

Babyd, hopex and everyone else, hugs and hope Mother's Day wasn't too tough on you all

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

Glad you all had such a good time today- I knew it would be good to meet up. Yes definitely the next time I will be there. Hope you are all well.

I had been baking during the week do ended up feeding my mum for lunch and then leaving hr with buns and cakes for more family members later. Visited a friend who has an 8 week old baby and brought her a mothers day pressie and some buns as she is on her own with her new baby and her 8 yr old son.  Finally we went to DP's mums and she got her pressie and some buns and home made bread.

They were all very appreciative but I am now knackered. Long day but was good fun. Left home at 11am and back after 8pm.

Early night for me i think.

Night ladies

Mags x


----------



## justone

Hello again *limbolassies*  
Thoroughly enjoyed today at the Merchant... thanks a million *duckybun* for arranging it for us. Hope *you, Boo333, Jillyhen and Alfiemum28* all got home safe and sound. Loved the fact that I didn't have to wear my 'oh I'm not bothered not being a mum at 42' mask! It all felt so natural and normal, if you get my drift. Looking forward as the yanks would say to our next meeting 'already'! Hope the rest of you *limbolassies* all had a great day and that you didn't find today too tough.    Maybe we'll get to meet more of you all in the coming months. 
Please keep me in your prayers between now and Tuesday afternoon when I'll discover my fate on the workfront...   
More from me tomorrow. Am going to watch the highlights of the Liverpool v Spurs match now on Match of the Day 2. 
Take care!


----------



## Hope x

hi ladies

Thank you for the warm welcome 

Sounds like you all a had great time meeting at  the Merchant.

I am going to London on Tuesday for my follow up consultation with Dr Gorgy to discuss immune meds and cycling with him in London  and also an aqua scan, 

Have any of you ladies any experience of an aqua scan please

Am alittle nervous  


hope x


----------



## duckybun

Just one,  good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking about you and keeping my fingers crossed. I'm in Derry tomorrow so if you fancy a coffee at lunch let me know! Sending you some     vibes

Hopex, goo luck for your review with dr G, I've never had an aqua scan so can't advise but let us know how you get on xx

Everyone else, hugs ladies, no craic from me, working late tonight trying to get these designs finished for tomorrow so I'll log off and crack on!

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Justone good luck for tomorrow. Hope it's all good.


Hope, good luck with your apt in London.


Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi girls

laptop playing up so wee quicky.  I had a great time on Sunday really lovely to meet you all and look forward to meeting more limbolanders next time round.

Justone   for good news for you for today.

Hopex never had an aqua scan hope it wan't too unpleasant.

Fi84 - welcome back I see you are thinking of going again.  

Take care everyone.

Boo
xxx


----------



## justone

*limbolassies*
Thanks everyone for all your very kind words and well wishes.    Well it's official... I will be redundant from 1 Sept this year! Took the news a lot better than I imagined I would... No      or dramatics... at least not yet anyway.   Thanks for lunch offer *duckybun*... was only told at 2.10pm so too late for lunch.    Maybe some other time? Hope you got your designs all finished.    
Best of luck *Hope x * with your upcoming appt.    Can't advise you on aqua scan sorry... 
Sending         and        to each and every one of you lovely lassies... You're such a fab bunch of people. I'd be truly lost without you. xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## duckybun

Hello ladies,

I'm skivving work and thought I'd come on a say hi and throw some hugs out at you all.

Justone    , chin up hun, and if that aul fella who wouldnt retire needs a bit of encouragement give us the heads up and i'm sure something can be arranged... not that I advocate violence but I'm sure we could persuade him he has IBS that needs a less stressful lifestyle, its amazing what a few laxatives on a daily basis can do......   

Boo, did dh give you the third degree about us all when you got home on sunday? Did you tell him we'd suggested setting up a boys playday?? 

Mags, How are you? you're awful quiet these days, do you fancy a coffee?

alfiesmum, how you keeping? Any updates yet? I'm sure you're starting to feel like a pincushion with all those injections.

Jillyhen, how about you, any more work from you're new consultant?

Hopex, how did you get on on Tuesday over in the big smoke?

AFM, not much to report, got a busting headache, hence skivving from work so might just call it quits for the afternoon  

x
ducky


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hello lovely ladies!!

Sunday was great, looking forward to date no2!!

Justone - gutted for you!!!  Duckybun you are right, lets get the old boy to leave lol, shame on him, hope you make him feel guilty!!!  hugs   

Boo - hope you are good xx

Jillyhen - hugs to you to hun xx

AFM  not much to tell, got intralipids on tuesday, which was fine. took about 2 hrs, so i sat and read a magazine. bliss!!!!!  HCG is rising, well doubling as it should but still ont he low side, peny is not concerned but you know its hard not to worry,  As she says (she is fab) "i have done all I can" and for the firsttime I feel I have so its in the hands of him upstairs now!!  Got HCG done today again but somehow feel it will be bad news tomo, though havent said to DP yet as dont want to worry him.  I have been feeling quite tired but feeling ok today which worries me lol!! Time will tell.  Oh & I hate the NHS!!  Got call from doc surgery this morning wanting to know why I need HCG bloods done......Em check my file!!!  Doc said she didnt authorise but have convinced her I need it.  No compassion!!

Going home now, and I plan on doing nothing!! 

Hope you all have a fab weekend xxxx

ps keep you all posted re results tomo ........ nervous


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

Things have been a bit hectic with friends and family and I am surrounded by new born babies at the minute do I guess I have just been getting my head down and trying to keep busy.

Justone sorry to hear about your redundancy, I have been through bit before but in all honesty the situation forced me to try other avenues- so maybe every cloud and all that?

Alfiesmum good luck for your results- fingers crossed x

Jillyhen, any further with your adoption home visits? I got in contact with the trust and they have been waiting on a course and they will be in contact with me- so frustrating  

Limbo hope you are well. Hi magic, boo, patbaz  and all you other girls.

Hope you all have a good weekend 

Mags x


----------



## Hope x

Hi ladies had my follow up appointment in London what an eye opener, how I ever managed to get pregnant is beyond me 

Every blood test I had done showed something wrong, 

I have an infection which Both dh and i will be on antibiotics 

High Nk killer cells will intralipids and steroids

High cytokines will need a drug called humira

Gene mutation MTHFR C677t  will need clexane high dose and folic acid

Kir karotyping missing all 3receptors need a drug called neupogen    
  
LAD is negative and numbers extrememely low. And hubby andthe DQ alpha match show hubby and i share one gene will need Lit treatment

Extra progesterone injections


The aqua scan show normal uterus and ovaries and tubes but it was painful ;-( 

This is before icsi costs and drugs and flights etc 

scary stuff and we have already spent £3600 on tests etc 

But we have answers 

Have any of you ladies experience of immune meds please ?


----------



## duckybun

Wow hope! What a lot to take in in one sitting your head must be spinning. As you at though at least you've got answers. I can't advise on the immunes as I haven't had any tests done let alone had to wart thinking about drugs and treatments etc... We're going this Nhs go a try first and then we'll think about testing for other stuff if it doesn't work, it's all just so expensive!
Are you going back to London for your next go or are you cycling somewhere else?

Hi to everyone else, hope your all got something nice planned for paddys day     (that was the closest I could find to a leprechaun... It's green.... 

X
Ducky


----------



## Hope x

Thanks duckybun

My head is most certainly spinning. I contacted prof MCCLure at RVH  but they don't tend to support immune meds so it looks like I will have to cycle in London, which means staying ther for 2weeks at least more money ;-( but it could 3months are more before we actually begin the icsi side of things.

Have a lot of meds to take to suppress my immune system first. Started  antibiotics yesterday and I have developed a rash, so not a happy bunny today.

When r you due to start  cycling have you had ur screening tests done yet x

Hope x


----------



## duckybun

hi hope,

I start DR next friday but dont want to go on about it here too much so I'm posting over on the current cyclers thread, cant stay away from here though as I love the girls on here too much, and to be honest, this thread seems like home   ! 

xx
ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Sorry ive been a bit awol.. Such a hectic week

Aw hoe god love you..

Alfiesmum, what is your hcg??

Justone how are you?

Im on the work computer and the page comes up funny for some reason.. My af finally arrived on Wednesday after being 4 days late and its been awful im so sore especially on the right hand side and very very heavy.. Typical when im heading away this weekend. I cant wait to see my sister, been a long time since xmas..Sorry for the short and sweet post. Hope you are all well and have a lovely weekend. Im not back until tuesday night will get caught up then.

Jillyhen


----------



## Alfiemum28

HI all

HCG has doubled but still on the low side, if we take from 14dpo until 21 dpo then its doubling evey 51 hours
But if we look at it every 2 days then its (4o hrs, 49 hrs, then 67 hrs) peny is not worried so suppose I got to trust her and I do!!! This preg feels different ie lot more dull cramps so hopefully my wee bean is embedding for 9 months!!!!!

Just got to remember Im pregnant now and try and stay relaxed.  Of to the port for the weekend so will have to have some nice pudding in the wine bar lol

Have a good time at your sis Jillyhen, hope your pain doesnt last too long xxx

Next hcg done tues so that will tell.

Chat to you all Tuesday xxxx


----------



## duckybun

Alfiesmum, sounds very positive, you take care of yourself and your precious wee bean, enjoy that pudding!!!


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Justone so sorry it was bad news for you on Tues.  Is DH trying to get you to escape to the country now?

Hopex are you at the lister in London, they certainly seem to have covered everything.  Maybe with the right treatment you'll have successful outcome.  I haven't heard of most of the tests you had done.  Way over my head!

Alfiemum enjoy the winebar. Everything crossed for Tuesday.

Jillyhen hope you have great time at your sisters.

Ducky how's you?

Ritchiem - more awaiting for you! Why does everything end up a waiting game!!??

Hello to everyone else Magicbaby, Patbaz, Limbo, Fi84, sorry if I missed anyone - how are you's all doing?

Hope you all have a nice long weekend. 

Take care 
Boo
xxxx


----------



## justone

Hi *limbolassies*
An uber quick message from me. Really down    and depressed    today. 
Sending you all


----------



## duckybun

Justone,   you're not alone, we all have bad days Hun. Just make sure when you get home tonight you sit down on the sofa with dh and have a good sob and tell him all about how you're feeling. You're probably holding onto a lot of stress. You've had a lot to deal with this last week, just don't internalise it all or you'll mince your poor wee head.
You're a fabulous woman and I'm sure nothing can keep you down for too long, xx be kind to yourself (even if that does mean eating sticky buns  

Xx
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Thinking of you Justone . You know where we are if you need to vent   or pummel something  

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Happy Friday ladies,

Alfiesmum, thanks for the wee text yesterday, it was very thoughtful of you. I'm delighted that alls still on track with you and the wee bean   and glad to hear you are feeling so positive about everything this time round.

Mags, thanks again for the other day, I told dh about the loo and he's not impressed! Still giggling about you dh and his epic experience   

Justone, how are you today Hun, feeling any calmer about everything? I'm not back down in Derry for 2 weeks, so if you're up for a coffee, Friday fortnight, let me know xx

Boo, how's tricks with you? 

jillyhen, how are you keeping?

Patbaz, limbo, hope and magic, hope things are good with you ladies too.

AFM, first spray this morning, so I guess we're off! Trying to maintain a   attitude and have just taught myself to knit socks so I have a new distraction in the evenings! 
I asked for my amh results yesterday when I was in with the nurse and its dropped a lot.... It's still ok but halved in a year which pretty much scared the bejaysus out of me
X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

Hope you are feeling well and you all tucked up and looking after yourself. Especially with this horrific weather- it's awful  

Good luck on your journey u have everything I can think of crossed for u. Just remember whatever the need we are here for you- I am especially practised on the whole dementia piece that was my nasal spray experience! As I told you no random statement or pain inflicting thought will surprise me.... Tee hee  

Hello girls- hope you all got home safe and well today and have nice weekends planned.

Jillyhen are you any further in the adoption front regarding home visits?

Have a lovely weekend

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

How is everyone?  Sorry I haven't been on for a while.  It looks like its been a bit quiet on limbolanders this week.

Ducky congratulations on officially getting started.  Those socks might come in handy with this weather.  I'd imagine knitting's quite theraputic and good for keeping the stress levels down.  Maybe Zita West could put that in her next book    

Alfiesmum hope you and bubs are ok?

Mags have you heard any more about adoption.  Are you waiting to go on course? MIL was telling us that she was talking to a friend of DH who adopted 2 girls and he says we should definitely do that if IVF doesn't work.  Sort of got me thinking about it but DH has had depression in past and I worry that would affect application.  Do you know if it would?  Jillyhen maybe you know?  (MIL was obviously telling DH's friend about our situation God knows who else she's told that p'd me off she has such a big gob!).

Justone hope you are feeling better    

Hugs to everyone else Jillyhen, Hope, Magicbaby, Limbo, Fi84, Patbaz and anyone else looking in.

AFM - kitchen finished at last, looks fab! Other than that nothing happening with me.  Enjoy your Sunday everyone!

Boo
xxx


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

Boo- my sis in law adopted as you know and its just fab.  There is a girl who writes a blog re her experiences and have the tissues ready.  will pm you her name.  did you get a new kitchen , i dream of one of those.  I live in an old house and we plan on an extension but alas thats as far as we have got!!!  grr!!

Jillyhen - glad you had a great time with you sis, just what you needed!!!  

Justone- hope you are ok you really have had a crap few weeks.  hugs, we are all here if you need us.

Ducky - hope the spraying going well lol , another step closer xx

Hugs to pbatz,hope,magicbaby, mags and anyone else ive missed.

AFM  no snow!!!!!!  we havent really had any this year, and yes a bit disappointed as I have a 4 year old wanting it!!  Been very tired, feeling few preg symptoms, still havent told any family only 2-3 close friends who have been on the rollercoaster with me the past 2.5 years!!  HCG stil rising      not getting it tested anymore.  Progesterone great (though with the amount of extra prog I taking it had to be)!!  Scan this thursday morning with Dr H.  Feel sick even thinking about it!!! as it has not always been a happy experience.  Though I know I have done everything I can this time.  Hoping for good news!!

Anyway off to tidy the house as had pretty much a sofa day yesterday!!!  MIL for lunch so that will be nice, though will spend the whole time refusing wine!!!

Down in portrush over easter so maybe catch up with some of you in the north coast for coffee and buns


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies
How are we all?

Boo im sure you are glad to finally have kitchen sorted.
Ducky how are the sprays going?
Alfiesmum how are you lovely.. How are the hcg levels looking? Roll on thur

Justone how are you hun?

Not much craic with me, had been sending emails to the social worker with regarding starting the homestudy, they are hoping to start 2 in april which will move us up to 5th.. getting fed up. Just waiting impatiently for date for hysteroscopy.. Want it over & done with to see what is going on inside.
Had a fantastic weekend with my sister and the 2 wee monkeys.. They are home easter Tuesday for 2 weeks so excited.
Where does the weekend go..
Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Hi *limbolassies*
Sunday night again. :C 
Hope you're all keeping well and warm. Isn't the weather so bitterly  ?
*Duckybun* Hope your DRegging is going well. Hope you're drinking loads to stop the nasty headaches you can get with the sprays...   
*Boo333* Are you pleased with your kitchen? Our kitchen is still higgledy piggledy...    
*Jillyhen* Glad to hear you had such a nice time away... Roll on Easter eh?   
*Alfiesmum* Hope you are doing well and that your HCG levels continue to soar... Did you cave in today and tell MIL your fab news?   
*ritchiem* How are you wee doll?   
*Hopex* Sending you    that your rash has gone and that your ABs are doing the bizz for you. 
 *limbo, patbaz, Fi84, magic* and anyone else I've missed...   
*AFM* Still trying to get my head being made redundant... finding it very difficult to get up out of bed in the morning and actually go to work now... have lined myself up a year's work but they need me to start work Sept but I can't as I receive my severance pay in Aug and am not allowed to work until Oct... Why does everything have to be so complicated To add to my annoyance our 2 furbabes have been AWOL since 8.30 this morning... am paniccing they'll die from hypothermia    tonight if they are lost out in the cold somewhere... DH and I spent nearly the whole of the day trying to find them...
Plus since my hysto on 30 Jan,  has only paid me one visit... she usually comes to stay every 28 days without fail... think it might be due to having the IUD coil fitted but haven't a clue really... tummy is bloated, boobs are sore, lower back is sore... 
Hope you all have a great week. Take care.


----------



## ritchiem

Sorry you are having such a crap time of it Justone.

Is it dogs or cats you have? I was assuming cats like me. Any news yet?

Mags x


----------



## justone

dogs... springers to boot!!!!


----------



## justone

Still no news...


----------



## justone

* UPDATE!!! *  
Dogs spotted running about in fields a few miles away    on Sun afternoon, taken to local dog pound.  Warden called us on Mon afternoon and DH  collected them...      
Have job interview tomorrow for full-time permanent job...     
Have told other job people I can't begin work until Oct... 
   arrived this morning and boy is she making up for lost time!!!   
Hope you're all keeping well.   
More later...


----------



## ritchiem

Sorry about the witch Justone, but very happy that you got your dogs back. I was worried about them.

Congrats on the interview, good luck and I am sure you will do well 

Have a good day

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies, sorry I've been AWOL, keeping my head down!

Justone, delighted you got your furbabies back safe and sound, what naughty boys though, sounds like they were off galavanting having a right ole time of it!  . Great news about the interview too Hun, you're just right to be upfront about the October thing too, if you're right for the job a month shouldn't make any difference. Not that you'll need t, but good luck! Ill keep everything crossed for you xx

Mags, how are you getting on? Any further along with the adoption process?

Jillyhen, it nearly April! Have you had any dates through from your SW as to when your home study might be? 

Boo, are you still swanning about in your new kitchen loving it? I'd be making lots of freshly ground coffee and baking bread till the novelty wore off  

Alfiesmum, all the best for tomorrow Hun, what times your scan at? I hope you're keeping that positive vibe going you had last week, ill be thinking good things for you all day xxx oh and did you see get any snow?? It was such a pathetic wee image I had in my head of your wee Alfie staring out the window waiting for the longed for snow to fall!

Hopex, how are you gettin on? Any further plans re cycling over in London? I'd love to hear how yore getting on. Dh and I are playing this cycle out at the rfc and if we need to go again we're going straight over to London as I really don't think I had the emotional strength to cycle multiple times here feeling like I don't have all bases covered with immunes treatments etc.

Patbaz, limbo, magic and everyone else, hope you're all getting on ok x

AFM, not much to report... Went to pick up my furbaby on Monday, a one year old Burmese who needed rehomed... Unmitigated disaster, the poor thing was mentally unhinged, of course me like a plum had gone off and bought 50 quids worth of paraphernalia.. Cat litter tray, cat litter, cat bed, cat food, cat food bowl, cat toy.... You get the idea. Mum and I turned up and this cat was going crazy climbing up the walls, literally, hissing, growling, breaking lamps... Turns out it had been kept in a cage outside its whole life and the woman had brought it into the house for the first time to give him to us. So she decided that she couldn't give him to me and I have no idea what's going to happen to the poor thing   gutted, all the cat stuff is still in the car and I'm now on the hunt for a kitten! Aw the things you do to distract yourself from the stress of Ivf

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

That poor kitty cat- funny update, but god love the poor thing.

Yes that's apparently displacement- or that's what I get when I suggest having more kittens and I have my 2 cats!

How are you coping with the spray?

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hi mags,

So far the spray isn't bothering me too much, touch wood  

I've been houndin dh since we got married for a cat, I've always had cats and he's not keen. My mum has my cat at the minute, she looked after her when I went to do my masters a couple of years ago and then her own cat died and I couldn't bear to part her from gizmo as they'd really bonded by the time I got home. So the new cat has been a long time in the pipe works and at least I've been able to use the stress of ivf as the deciding factor to persuade dh into going in! Just a shame that poor animal on Monday was a basket case, I've need seen anything like it!!!! It was honest to god climbing the walls, every time it reached the ceiling and had nowhere else to go it fell of and broke something else and this woman was the type to have wee coffee tables dotted around crammed with ornaments... It left a wake of devastation and destruction... Mental

So if anyone knows anyone with any kittens let me know we're all set up for one!!!

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

It sounds like a cat that would have needed a lot of TLC and maybe some counselling?

Funnily I have been clamouring for a dog- I think it's because i like walking - DP reminds me however that we are in a brand new house and that my cats are self sufficient- dogs need more care. So the jury is out.

Nothing new on the adoption front , so all I am going is starting to go more babysitting for friends etc as recommended by the SW. So tomorrow night it's my friends 3 kids all under 5- yeah!

Try vets for a kitten. I know my previous one in Holywood advertised or Assisi in Newtownards. I think a tiny bundle of fur is what's called for sometimes. 

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi Girls

Mags dogs def hard work at times.  My dog is nuts he has decided he doesn't want to sleep in his wee bed in the kitchen for the past 2 nights and scraps the door to get out.  He's taken to sleeping on my leather sofa and has is all scrapped with his nails the wee skitter.  Just out of the blue he's always slept in the kitchen. 

Ducky glad to hear you are getting on ok with the sprays.  So far so good  
That poor cat!

Justone soooo glad you got your dogs back!! If they only knew what they put you though!  How'd you get on at your interview. Fingers crossed. 

Alfie mum good luck for scan.

Hello everyone else.  Catch up properly at weekend.

Boo
xxx


----------



## duckybun

Alfiesmum     thinking good things for you today Hun

Justone     hope you blow their socks off in your interview

Xx
Ducky


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

Just a quick update, back into work from scan, and well not the news I had hoped for    its inconclusive.  I should be 6+6 but measuring 5+6, around 3-4mm  Doc said that looked like the start of an intermittent heartbeat.  So back in a wk for another scan.

I was so sure we would see more, this just sounds like every other time!!  though dates not out as much!!  Anti philiopsipid syndrome is slow uterine growth!!!  

Mad as we have wasted the last 2.5 years trying to find a reason for whats happening and now I am dealing with age 41 eggs....

I know it can go either way and got to remain positive but its so hard.  Deep down I think I dont feel as preg as I did last wk, or maybe Im just going mad!!...  Have sent peny an email and waiting on her reply.  Got hcg done again today so hopefully that will tell me something, though it was last wed when I got it done, so obviously something has maybe happened during the last wk.  Hopefully get results later.

this pregnancy has felt completely different then I woke up monday with the sense of dread, tension in my shoulders that I have felt with all the other pregnancies, perhaps subconscioulsy dreading today or maybe the preg had ended? I do still have sore boobs, and this is usually the first symptom that goes when the preg has ended with me.  Im still feeling bloated and eating all the time. But have had an upset stomach & mild intermitent headache the past week though this is maybe nerves re today. Havent been sleeping at night either and had been so fatigued last weekend.. is my symptoms getting less.... though some days I do feel very pregnant!!!  ranting now and looking for reason again....

We are going away for a few days over easter and its seems like groundhog day!!  was in the same situation last easter and its so hard to be a happy mummy for me wee DS when this is hanging over me!!  Its funny its always easter and xmas we are in this situation??

Hoping for a miracle and trying to remain calm as can go either way but was hoping for better news!!  

Anyway thanks for all you wishes and keep you posted.  Supposed to be going to a friends for lunch today but had to cancel as snowed under with work.... always the way when you taking a few days off!!

Hugs xxxx


----------



## duckybun

Hi alfiesmum,

  I'm sure you'd far rather have been bouncing out with great news under your belt but its not exactly disastrous news, for all you know Alfie Might have been the same during your pg with him, just that you weren't being monitored so attentively. I know youll probably want to chuck something at my through cyber space for saying this but try to stay calm! You're doing all the right things, and you're being well looked after so try not to start thinking negatively,   for you and your wee bean Hun

X
Ducky


----------



## justone

Hi *Limbolassies*
Hope you're all well and have some nice plans made for Easter.
*Jillyhen* Hope you're feeling ok today wee honey bunch. Sending you lots and lots of   
Sending you massive    *Alfiemum28*. Hope you're feeling more +ive today... will keep you and wee bean in my thoughts and prayers. Hopefully getting away will help you relax a wee bit and sharing Alfie's Easter Bunny goodies with him will take your mind off your worries for a while.   
*Duckybun* I think you should take up a career as a writer. You write with such ease and vividly describe things so well. Hope you get your wee furbaby soon. Asking at your local vets as suggested by *ritchiem* is a great idea. As well as having our two naughty springers we have a massive cat who is nearly 7 as well as four 'wildish' cats which we've 'adopted' since moving to the farm. I'd genuinely be lost without my animals around me... Thank goodness you're doing well on the sprays.   
*ritchiem* Good luck with your dog quest. Wee word of advice, when you get your dog, choose one that isn't hyperactive! I agree that dogs keep you more active as they need walked every day which helps clear your head when you're stressed as well as lift your mood. DH and I put the world to rights when we're out walking the dogs together. Hope your babysitting went well.   
*Boo333* What breed of a dog do you have? Your wee dog mustn't like the smell of your new kitchen. He probably can't fathom why it smells differently to the one he was used to, wee skitter!   
 to *patbaz, fi84, hopex, magicbaby, limbo* Hope you are all keeping well.   
*AFM* Thanks everyone for all your lovely messages re the interview yesterday. In a nutshell I was awful... couldn't focus on questions being asked which were tbh very straightforward and couldn't organise my thoughts in any kind of a coherent fashion whatsoever... I was really nervous and even yet have butterflies thinking about it. I know that I haven't got the job as they usually ring you the evening of your interview to tell you if you have. The interviewers were lovely. I felt sorry for them having to listen to my ramblings!!! Thank goodness I have the other work lined up for myself in October (they have agreed to wait until then for me so happy, happy days!) without having had to have to do an interview for it! I've decided that I'd really like to do some kind of course to help me boost my very low self-esteem and to help me cope with interviews better. I know I could do any of the jobs that I apply for with my eyes closed but I always flunk interviews. I come across as a bit of an  eejit  and I despise myself for it...   
Have just had Sky put into our kitchen as DH and I are hoping to spend more time out there this year. We need to invest in a wee sofa and tv unit for it... will have a wee nosy round secondhand/charity shops over Easter. 
Would love to have another meet up session with you... Sundays in May are out for me but I'm grand otherwise. Anyone fancy another day out?


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

Still feeling numb but got email from Peny saying try and remain ....calm and posititive lol.... but going to.  I do not know whats going on or what will happen but it all seems very similair.  Peny says to remain on the meds so I will do so!!!  going to be a long week.

Do you girls know of anyone in the northcoast that does accupuncture or a good fertililty reflexologist??  think i need something to get my blood circulating.. though a good walk would prob do the same.

Anyway girls i will keep you posted, and Yes Ducky bun lets all get out again!!!!!


xxxxx


----------



## Boo333

afiemum i sent pm hope u got it i am on kindle and its hard to see everything on this site


----------



## duckybun

hi ladies,

Alfiesmum, Hope you're ok, sending you lots of love over the tinterweb hun, it's not over till the fat lady sings and from the shear amount of chocolate ive been eating id like to offer myself up as said fat lady and I promise not to sing (trust me, no one's missing out on anything   ) All joking aside though, I hope you are looking after yourself and not getting too anxious   

Justone, thats great news about the job being held for you till oct, sorry you felt like you did a crappy interview though   I'm sure you weren't as bad as thought you were, it terribly easy to beat yourself up after something like that and focus on the cringe moments, but that's only human nature and your interviwees wont have focused on the same moments. Dont forget you're (we all) are harder on ourselves than any one else would be. As for doing a course I think thats a great idea, I've often wondered about doing EFT, emotional freedom therapy, it's supposed to really good for releasing negativity and sounds a bit off the wall which I like  

Boo, Has your wee skitter decided to take up residence in the kitchen again yet or is your sofa getting steadily more raggedy? It's amazing the damage animals can do when they put their mind to it, I had to replace architrave around my bedroom door after my last cat, she used to use it as a scratching post in the mornings to get me up to feed her...  

Mags, how're you keeping hun? anything nice planned for the weekend?

Jillyhen, are you all set for your sis and her 2 arriving on tuesday? I'm sure you're really looking forward to having them all round.

magic, patbaz, hopex, limbo2 and anyone else reading  

AFM, still spraying... not much to report
BUUUTTTT... I am picking up my new kitty on saturday!!    he's gorgeous and I'm totally excited, i've missed having a cat around the house so much, DH still not convinced bless him, he has a total hangup about litter trays, which I understand, but as far as Im concerned it's well worth the pay off (anyway its the same with kids and nappies.. you still love them even if you do have to clean up their poo   )

x
ducky


----------



## Hope x

hi ladies 

hope your all well

havent managed to post in a while as been busy hubby was away working in manchester, mum was in hospital and with all that snow as well.

I have taken my fisrt humira injection last week and am due the next injection on wednesday then hopefully back to london next week for LIT treatment hopefully next round ivf in the next 2-3 months.  it works as we giving it our all and this is the last go for us.


hope x


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ladies , how are we all?

I completely forgot about the hour going forward and thought I was getting up nice and early only to find I am an hour later- I never learn as I do it every year  

Hope , fingers crossed that everything works out this time around for you. 

Alfiesmum sorry to hear what you have been through . Sending you hugs and positive thoughts   

Boo, babysitting went well . I had to look after 3 of them on my own as DP went to work later that night. But all good. Baby slept and the other 2 watched a DVD with me. All good  

Justone. I have a friend who is exactly the same at interviews. Brilliant at what she dies but not hood at portraying that to other people on the spot. But from what you have said you got work for October without an interview- so your reputation must proceed u!

Ducky, my DP has an issue with the litter tray but it doesn't annoy me in the slightest. I am do happy for you getting your wee bundle of fur! He/ She will keep you busy for the next few weeks. My cats also used to a ratchet the corner if the carpet and rub against the side of the wall- nightmare. But such funny characters.

AFM I visited my mum yesterday and my sister and her family are staying with her over Easter. She has 2 kids boy and girl 5 and 3. They are all coming to stay in ours tonight so an extra 4 in the house, the kids chasing my cats- should be fun ! 
Again so would love to see if we can get a dog too but we need to see what's going on with the whole adoption side of things first.

Hi to Jillyhen, Limbo, Magic and Patbaz

Hope the Easter Bunny comes to all of you

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

Happy Easter!!

Mags sounds like you'll have your hands full busy house for you.

Hope x good to hear from you.  Hope the injections arent too sore on you.  Good luck for when you get started.

Ducky how's the new fur baby?  I am sure being spoiled rotten.  How's DH coping with the litter tray?

Justone like Ducky says I am sure your interview wasn't that bad.  I'd love to meet up again too.

AFM went to party at BIL house yesterday so really hung over today.  DH didn't go because he is working today and says I was really stupidly drunk when I came staggering in.  Woke up this morning with just my pants on!    I really should stay off the wine.  2 people announced they were pregnant so i had to listen to the whole 'you'll be next' thing 10 times.  I have started taking 75mg aspirin thought if I am having implantation issues it might help.  Thought I would give it a go for a few months away.

We have given up on trying to get our wee man to sleep in the kitchen he has decided the sofa is his new bed, the wee monkey.

Hello Jillyhen, Alfiemum, Patbaz, Magicbaby and eveyone else

Boo
xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies, 

Boo, yes! Meet up, I forgot to say in my last post, I'd love to, any times grand for me except the first weekend of may (otd!!!) 

Suprecur is the devil btw, thought I'd managed to fly under the radar, but its just unleashed a world of fury at me and I now want to kill dead things whilst repeatedly screaming profanities at random passerbys!!!! Ah dinner with the in laws this evening is going to be such fun , HELLLPPPPP! (Them, not me!)

Xx
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello everyone 

How are we all? 
Hope everyone is having a lovely Easter..

Ducky how are you feeling? Glad you got your way with the cat.

Boo im sure you are glad to have a working kitchen.

Alfie's mum hang in there hun   Did you ring that place in Millburn?

Ritchie how things?

Not much craic with me.. Have had a lovely Easter weekend out in the oriental in the winebar on sat night with my cousins, then out in the harbour last night with my best friend who got engaged last weekend.. Headed out with hubby & dog for a walk this morning around whitepark bay was lovely. 
Rang Altnagelvin regarding my hysteroscopy gonna be the end of May now.. Just want it over & done with just to know whats happening. 

Babydreams if your are lurking hope you are well

Hope you have all been ewasy on the chocolate.
Jillyhen x


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

Oh dear I thought you had escaped any side effects too- brings back so many memories 

Boo sorry I am also good to meet up, hopefully will get there this time.

Jillyhen that sounds like a lovely weekend- I'm sure you had a brisk walk today. We were up at Bushmills and Portrush today. Sunny though very cold.

Hope you all have had a good weekend!

Mags x


----------



## ritchiem

Ducky

Just to let you know that other side effects for me that are apparently normal we're headaches and not bring able to sleep.

You sound as if you are getting the ones that they do state on the information leaflet. I know that doesn't help when you want to batter dead things- but at least you are not weird and wonderful  

How's the kitty cat settling in?

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hello ladies

Where is everyone? Is everyone recovering from all the chocolate they've ate?

Alfiemum how are you? How was your HCG result?

Ducky sorry to see you are suffering side effects from the sprays.  How long do you have left?

How's everyone else: Jillyhen, Mags, Hope x, Justone, Magicbaby.

AFM nothing much happening.  Just planned a trip to Belfast with friends in August for my birthday and convinced them we should go to Merchant for afternoon tea. Think we are going to go for the Champange lunch this time.  

Boo
xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Happy Friday, isn't it a gorgeous day? I'd forgotten what it felt like to have the heat of the sun on my skin!!! Bliss  

Alfiesmum, how are you Hun? I've been thinking about you all week, not sure what to say tbh, I don't want you to feel like there's any pressure on you to keep us posted, just know that you have all the support on here we can offer which ever way things are going  

Justone, I'm in Derry on Tuesday and on Friday next week if you fancy a coffee.

Boo,   love that you're going to the merchant for you're girlie day out, and loving the fact that you're upping the ante and going for the champagne option!!!! ALSO   you booze hound! Waking up with just your pants on! I haven't had a night like that in ages! Good for you, I'm going to blow off my steam by vicariously living through your drunken nights out!!!!!

Jillyhen, any craic? 

Mags, hey chick, how was Easter?

AFM, picking up the kitty tomorrow! Got a bit carried away and bought a whole pile of cat related stuff (dh would say junk) starting stims tonight  

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ladies 

Hope that you are all enjoying this gorgeous weather. Long may it continue  

Ducky , hope that you are enjoying yours lovely kitty cat- I'm sure he/ she will provide hours of fun. Stimms going ok? Good Easter?

Boo, your birthday date sounds like a real girlie day out. Get all dressed up and go for it!

I had a lovely Easter and got caught up with my family and my sister from England, her kids were adorable and loved staying with us for the night.
We got a call from the SW about a potential adoption course in Ballymena next month. So fingers crossed it all goes ahead  

I hope you are all having a good weekend.

Enjoy 

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Sorry for tmi and tx question but panicking a bit here.... Started stims yesterday but in the afternoon had staining, not spotting but stained cm, first injection last night, ok today till maybe 7 then heavy staining again.... Surely my lining should be building now and any bleeding is bad news? I'll be calling the rfc in the morning but wanted to know if any of you had experienced anything similar and if so what did the rfc do?

Mags, delighted for you about the adopt course

X
Ducky


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

Thanks everyone for thinking of me.

Not much to tell!! Scan done again thurs by a friend of a friend in altnagelvin 
And not much fetal growth but heartbeat flicker still there!! It's a fighter!! But considering my history this is just the same as every other time thought I'm convinced not a blood issue this time, prob 41 yr old eggs!!!

Peny has upped my prog to progest injections, ouch their sore!!!!

Just want to move on, I know this isn't going to work! Hopefully scan again with Dr h on Thursday or back to altnagelvin. So hard the uncertainty over Easter!! Back to work Monday! Home today :-( even went to beach with Alfie few hrs yest! Yeh!! 

Can't sleep ?? To many drugs I think!! 

Hugs & keep u all posted! Just want another scan now!! L

Xxxx


----------



## duckybun

happy monday ladies,

Alfiesmum,   you're poor wee head must be pickled hun! Its sounds like youre really trying to protect yourself by expecting the worst. it sounds positive that you saw the heartbeat though! when is your next scan? And as for your wee bean being a fighter... well I think we can all see where that would come from  , if I ever need anyone fighting in my corner, I know who to come to, tenacious doesnt even cover it!

Hi everyone else...  

Feeling a bit blurgh today in a sort of apathetic slightly peed way. I don't want to go on about my tx on here, but not really feeling it at the moment... if we still had bubbles id be asking you all to send me some but where have they gone
Cat is amazing, totally gorgeous wee pet. He's been glued to my lap all day, he doesnt seem to get the concept of work and keeps trying to eat my rubber, and if i get up for any reason hes decided the lap top is the next best thing to my lap so Ive sent a couple of dodgy emails and he's searched my harddrive for zxhlkcccjkkkkkk with his bum   I've changed my avatar so you can coo over what a handsome boy he is  

x
ducky


----------



## ritchiem

He is lovely Ducky- glad he is good company for you .

Hope you are feeling a bit better.

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

Ducky he is fab.  Sorry to see your feeling down at the minute. Hows the stimming going?  When do you go for scan.  I sound like an alcho but I don't actually go out that much just once every couple of months, think thats the problem then I can't handle it and the wine goes straight to my head.

Mags glad to see you might be getting on a couse next month that would be great.

Alfiemum thinking of you and your wee beanie. 

Jillyhen ho are you have you heard any more from your SW?

Big hugs to everyone else looking in.

AFM not much happening as usual.  Just still taking aspirin and AF about to show up.  My wee fur baby has a lump on his side so have to get appointment with the vet to get him checked out hopefully nothing serious.  

Boo
xxxx


----------



## justone

uber quick message from me... didn't get job. it went to someone I know less experienced and less qualified. saw reference from my boss. really let down by it... feeling lower than low these days. sorry...


----------



## duckybun

Aw, Justone, massive hugs hun. Something better will turn up and you'll be glad you weren't locked into something else. Sorry to hear you're feeling down,   would a wee afternoon out in the merchant cheer you up  

 huge hugs
ducky


----------



## duckybun

boo, forgot to say, i hope your furbaby is ok, have you had him down to the vets yet? Omar is booked for his visit to the vets during our 2ww to get the snip.... I actually called dh to make sure he didnt think it would be bad karma for us to do it then, and of course he told me i was being an eejit  

x
d


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ladies

Justone there are obviously bigger and better things out there for you- chin up and they will come to you  

Ducky, what are you like with your bad karma, poor Omar going for the snip. At least he will be a pretty docile cat for a while afterwards   Good luck for your appointment tomorrow.

Boo, hope your springer is ok- any news?

As for us, more communication with the SW, this adoption process is very weird and wonderful . A lot of questions that have proved challenging and caused a lot of consternation between DP and I.
Looking forward to the course next month. Just going stuff in the garden and getting ready for the summer ( should it arrive!).

It seems to have been a few tough weeks for all of us so maybe a catch up is much needed.

Hi to jillyhen, limbo, magic and all you other ladies. Hope you are having a good week.

Mags x


----------



## justone

Hi *limbolassies*
Thank God it's Friday. Any nice plans for the weekend?
*ducky* Absolutely love Omar. Love his name too. Tres exotique! Where are you at now in your tx cycle? Bit lost these days... out of touch with everything...
Car needs new parts (again!) so couldn't trust it to go uptown to meet you for lunch (incase it broke down and I was late back to work and had to explain myself to my boss (who is my least favourite person at the mo and who I'll refer to from here on as the  *maiden* ).   
*ritchiem aka mags* Would definitely love to have a group meet up sometime soon... feeling really needy and clingy these days (not usually like this honestly!!!  ) Did you get your garden finished yet? Hear rain  and wind are on the way this weekend.  Are you looking forward to your wee course?   
*alfiemum28* did you have your scan yesterday? Hope it went really well. Sending you and bubba oodles of   
*boo333* Hope your wee furbaby is ok. Did you get him to the vet yet?   
*jillyhen* Did you get a date for your hysteroscopy yet? Let me know if you're kept in and I'll give you a wee shout!   
 to *magic, babyd, limbo and patbaz* Hope you're all ok.    
 all.
*AFM* Thanks a million for all your kind words lately. Still feeling very down.  
DH  came home from work yesterday with a box of cupcakes which his mum  had given to him for me.   
Unfortunately his auntie has been taken off chemo and has been told there is no hope for her.    
Still haven't spoken to  *maiden* re my poor  reference. Have exchanged a couple of emails but nothing substantial yet. Nothing planned for weekend. Car taking up all my spare cash!  Might have a few  to lift my mood! 
More from me later. 
Take care.


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Justone

Love your posts- they are always so animated! You look as though you might be quite creative. 

Never mind the ice maiden, you will soon be out of there 

We tidied up the garden and got furniture, but nothing out in the patio yet until we get a fence up. Otherwise it all may go walkies! Also SW said that we need to look at the fence to endure the garden is closed in from a security perspective. 

I used to have a car like yours- used to be reliable then started to cost me a fortune. I then had to get a new one- which is lovely. But still costing me a fortune.

Like you it's a quiet weekend for me. Working tomorrow. Just been to visit my friend and her 3 month old baby. He is gorgeous but a handful- I don't know where she gets her energy from.

I already have my bottle of red waiting for me to open tomorrow night  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Mags x


----------



## justone

Another uber quick one from me...   just found out that my DS is expecting her 4th child (we got married on the same day...) Delighted   for her and her DH... DH is really down about it and tbh so am I


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie from me too I'm afraid

Justone, massive hugs Hun, I'm sorry you're getting so much hurled at you to deal with at the minute xxx

Mags, so jealous about your bottle of red wine!

Alfiesmum, hope you're doing well Hun, still sending   through the cyber waves for you

Boo how's the pup?

Jillyhen, how are you keeping?

AFM, not too good   seems like this cycle is a waste of time and emotional effort. They've upped my dosage twice now and delayed EC. Had another scan this morning and only showing 1 follicle, don't know what's going on with my useless body, I also have next to no lining, so feeling totally crap and just came home and went to bed for a cry this morning 

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ducky 

Sorry to hear that things aren't going to plan, however the increase in dosage may give things a boost again. All you can do is hope.

Everything crossed for you  

Mags x


----------



## justone

oh *ducky* wee honeybunch    felt so bad for you when I read your last post... hopefully things will improve for you, like *ritchiem* has just said... sending you massive amounts of             as well as piles of    through cyberspace...


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Ducky hope you see an improvement soon.  Do you get scanned every other day?  Sorry not sure how it works. Hang in there petal.  Big hugs.  

Justone it never gets any easier when friends and family make baby annoucements.  Have you said anything to the ice maiden yet? Hope you enjoyed your wee drink over the weekend.

Mags did you have a good weekend with your wee bottle of red?

Hello Jillyhen, Alfiemum, babyd and everyone else.

AFM - my wee dog is fine apart from being a bit nuts but that's normal for him.  

Take care
Boo
xxx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi boo

The wine was lovely, went down way too easy!

Saving myself over the next 2 weeks as having an afternoon with the girls on the 27th. It will be brilliant to have a few afternoon drinks and catch up. Such decadence drinking in the afternoon  

Has anyone decided on a date to meet up yet?

Your doggies sound  lovely .

Heading to bed. Just been out out with some off DP's family and 2 of my friends to the cinema. I Ron tickets to go to a premier tonight to see a real chick flick- it was very good. A girlie night out.

Justone- hope you are having a better week.

Hi to all you other ladies.

Night

Mags x


----------



## justone

Hi again *limbolassies*
Hope the  weather isn't driving you all mad these days! 
*duckybun* really  and  that everything is ok with you and that you have received better news since you last posted. Sending you lots of    
*ritchiem* Glad to hear you had a nice time at the flicks... what was the name of the film? Would you recommend it to the rest of us? Really looking forward to our as yet unplanned meeting up. We can celebrate my redundancy  as part of it!  Can't believe we're half way through April. May is busy for me but I'm free any weekend in June bar one... the one of 7 and 8 June... school reunion party! Where are we for this time? 
*Boo333* I always find announcements of births/pregnancies very tough. I was kind of half expecting to hear that my sister was pregnant as I know she and her DH want a large family... Have still to speak to the  maiden yet in person... waiting to receive yet another email from her with details of the 'chat' re my reference  I have requested with her... Brrrr!!!! 
 to everyone else.         
*AFM* Still trying to motivate myself to go to work every day but as you can imagine am still really scunnered about everything. Had very nasty  bout of sciatica at the weekend combined with the fact that one of our dogs decided to take me for a quick walk by dragging me across our street on Sun...  still have aches and pains as a result of it... Really shook me up big time! No other craic. Take care!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Sorry ive been awol.

Boo im sure you are relieved your furbaby is ok. I had to take our pup in last summer to get  a lump removed I was beside myself.

Alfiesmum how are you keeping hun.   

Justone hope you are feeling better, why did your boss give you such a low reference.

Duck what stage are you at now?

Ritchiem, hows the adoption journey going?

Not much craic with me, work is mental and im trying to get boxed up for a refurbishment in the clinic.. Ready for the hills.. Plus im trying to shift the lbs which isn't easy.
Adoption journey going very slow, we are currently 8th on the list, but hey are hoping to start 2 more home assessments this month which will move us up to 5th and cold take 4-6 months.. The whole process is a joke getting really peeved up with waiting.
Still no date for the hysteroscopy, have to get more bloods done as the results I had requeste aren't the right ones she sent down and I really cant be bothered with sitting on the phone again trying to explain.. 
Jillyhen x


----------



## duckybun

Hi Ladies,

Jillyhen, god to see you, I was starting to think you had fallen off the face of the earth! Sorry you're finding the adoption waiting game so long and hard. It's incredible how slowly the cogs seem to turn in the public sector (no offence to any public servants reading) It's just such a shame after all the waiting we have to do while on the ivf rollercoaster to then have to start back at the beginning of another long and arduous journey. Hugs hun, you'll get through it eventually and there'll be a wonderful we family at the end of it.  

Alfiesmum, still sending you all the   I can muster. hope youre keeping well. 

Justone, thankyou for all your lovely messages and bouncy emoticons   Sciatia is the pits I had it really bad when I was at Uni years ago and I was totally miserable for months. I remember one day trying to cross the road and nearly being hit by a bus because I couldn't walk fast enough to get our of the road! Pilates and deep tissue massage were the only things that helped in the end and I tried everything from traction to chiropratic!If you need any numbers for good physios, I have a load!!!! And while you're in having a nice relaxing massage I'll head round to the ice maiden    

Mags, afternoon drinking   sounds like heaven, hopefully you'll get a nice day and have sunshine to go with it! Pimms on the lawn anyone?

Boo, how are you? anymore drinking exploits to tell us about? I think you have inadvertently become the 'Lush' of the group  

AFM, well finally had some good news this morning at our 4th scan! Today was supposed to be EC but we have been delayed due to crappy response, but what do you know, this morning my ovaries get an A*!!! 3 good sized follies on each and some more to hopefully catch up before EC on Friday. I honestly was expecting to go in today and be told that the cycle was being cancelled due to poor response, but thank the stars things seem to be looking a bit more hopeful. I was so upset on Sunday after our last scan i went to bed and cried for ages and then went for a drive down to the family grave to be with my dad, and i think he really is looking out for my (*thankyou*) So trigger shot tonight, and EC on friday. Do any of you know if the embryologists work on a saturday morning or do we have to wait to speak to them on Sunday instead?

x
ducky


----------



## justone

Hi again *limbolassies*
Great news  *duckybun* on the follie front. Here's hoping for everything continuing to go well between now and EC on Fri.    Best of luck with trigger shot tonight. Enjoy your drug free tomorrow. Sorry can't help you re embryologists... don't honestly know. Hopefully someone else will be able to tell you. 
I can so relate to you about the need to spend time with your dad. I often visit both my dad and my DS's grave when I need 'time out'. Failing that I 'chat' to them in the car when I am commuting between home and work and / or work and home. Might sound a bit  but it definitely helps me through stuff. 
Re the  maiden still at a bit of an impasse    there, so feel free to come round anytime and do your stuff with her.    A Pimms on the lawn would be lovely if only we'd get some decent  weather for a while...
*jllyhen* I'll try and ring you re the reference... it's a bit too long-winded to go into here... I'll fill you in either over the phone or in person. 
Like you, I've been busy boxing up for me finishing work... it's amazing the amount of stuff you can accumulate...    Did you get your proper bloods done yet?    It always really maddens me    when 'mistakes' like that are made. 
*alfiemum* Hope your scan / appointment went well today wee doll.   
*ritchiem, boo333, limbo, patbaz, magic, babyd and anyone I've inadvertently missed* hope you're all keeping well.   
*AFM* Still trying to put a brave face on things at work. Still really, really peeved with the  maiden. Furthermore, just to add even more salt onto already super-infected wounds today at lunch I was in the company of two heavily pregnant colleagues who already have 6 LO between them and another colleague who had brought her gorgeous wee LO who is only 3 weeks old. Really, really hard to keep up appearances... Don't get me wrong - I'm genuinely delighted for them all but still can't help but feel uber envious of them too!   
More later.


----------



## Boo333

Hello lovely ladies

Ducky I am so happy for you its great your eggies are getting ready to pop for tomorrow.  Good luck I hope you get loads.  DH away with BIL for golf weekend next week so I am heading to sister's for girlie night take away and wine so I might have some more exploits to report back after that  

Justone flippin bumps and babies everywhere. Its hard not to be jealous. Hope your back is a bit better.

Jillyhen great to hear from you.  Its crazy how long the adoption process takes.

Mags what movie did you watch at the cinema?  I haven't been to cinema for ages.  I love going with the girls for a girlie night.

Alfiemum hope you are doing ok.  

That weather is mad.  I had my wee dog out a quick walk and it started pelting down with rain and then hail stones.  We ended up running back to the house both of us were soaked through. I had to give him a blow dry when we got in. 

Hello to everyone else looking in.

Take care 
Boo
xxx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ladies

Boo and Justone the film was called Love is all you need with Pierce Brosnan. A real chick flick , strayed with subtitles which was a bit different but then was in English. It was a good show.

I had a day off today do quiet day doing housework and watching tv- lovely and relaxing.

Boo hope you enjoy your girlie night.

Ducky good luck this weekend.

Justone I hope that you are feeling better- leave work behind for a few days and enjoy your weekend.

Jillyhen nice to hear from you. I understand re the adoption process. We still don't have a date for the course yet. It's maddening how slow the process is.

Everyone else, hope you are well and enjoy your weekend.

Night

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

Thank crunchie its Friday.

Ducky how did u get on today? So glad things started to look up    that there is lot of loving in the lab tonite.
Boo enjoy your night with your sister.
justone how are you doing?
Ritchie the adoption process is a nightmare.
Alfie'smum how are you hun?

Im finally getting the bloods done on the 3rd May that's the 1st apt I can get get 1st thing.. Hopefully Altnagelvin will be in contact soon.


----------



## duckybun

We've only got the one ladies, 10 eggs an crap fertilisation, I think I might take an ff rain check for a few days to get my head together.

Love to you all  

X
Ducky


----------



## Magicbaby

It only takes 1 ducky remember that!!   to u 
Dont lose ur pma uve be so good for everyone else on here
Take all the time u need 
Magic x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hang in there ducky
We are thinking of you xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Ducky, as the other ladies have said, it only takes one.  Keep your hopes high, go get your embie back tomorrow and let it snuggle in for all it's might.


----------



## justone

*ducky*
Sending you massive


----------



## ritchiem

Ducky

Thinking of you x
   

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

you guys are amazing, thank you all so much for all your kind words and pms    

News this morning wasnt good, as our wee embie hasnt divided, the embryologist is going to give it another night and call us in teh morning but to be honest I think he's just giving time to get our heads around the reality that this cycle is going no where. So total curve ball out of the blue. After spending the last year thinking it was my endo its now looking like male factor is our big issue and my poor dh is in bits    

I honestly can t thank you enough for all the   and advice you guys have given me over the last couple of days, I think you're an amazing bunch of ladies!!!

I feel a bit guilty about not updating the other threads I'd started where I've also been given so much support and great advice, but I 'll get round to it when I'm hurting less, I just couldnt not come "home" and let you all know what the craic (or lack of !) was.

x
ducky


----------



## Lisa.space

Oh Ducky, thinking of you. Take care XXX


----------



## Jillyhen

Ducky
Sending    hun

Jillyhen x


----------



## justone

*duckybun* you're still in my thoughts and prayers... continuing to send you loads and loads of                through cyberspace. We're all here for you!


----------



## Boo333

Ducky so sorry things haven't gone to plan.  Thinking about you every day.


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies.. Again thank you all for you   just thought I'd give you an update, so this morning the embryologist called to say our wee embie hadn't divided past two cells and obviously was very behind but that we could transfer it any way if we wanted to. So we went in at lunch as we couldn't give up on it and it had divided to a 4 cell! Still very behind and we've been told not to get our hopes up but still progress. THEN.... To add insult to injury ET was sh!te, I now have polyps and the delightful dr t had to get all sorts of hideous instruments out to get the catheter in..... The only other thing that could go worse is if I end up with ohss! 

Dh and I were in distraction mode yesterday and spent a small fortune on gardening stuff and put in a new raised bed for veggies and this morning I went out to plant a climber to grow up the trellis in front of the oil tank.... And put the spade through the oil line..... Honestly!!! Can't believe how many things are going wrong for us.

But at the end of the day I am pupo and I'm not giving just yet despite the odds

Xx
Ducky


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

Duckybun - so sorry hugs to you xxxxxx      been thinking of you the past wk, and sorry I didnt text xx  Dont give up hope yet.  MY DP had issues and well with some vitamins and antibiotics he is now super human (or so he thinks)

Jillyhen - everyhing does seem slow with the adoption but it will happen, its just the waiting thats crap xx

Justone - hugs hun, yes everytime I open ** someone is preg or had a baby!!!  Sometimes it just seems so unfair, and we all have those feelings xx

Hi boo hope you ok xx

Hi to mags, pbatz,ritchiem, magicbaby and anyone ive missed

AFM sorry ive been missing in action, took easter week off and took a wk to catch up in work, then DS was off few days with tummy bug, had to hand in my photography coursework in tec so been hectic, which has prob been a good thing!!  Got news 2 wks ago Preg ended again, this time at 6 wks, seemed to grow perfect until this and then end but hung on for another wk, was def fighting.  Peny doesnt think its immune this time and prob egg quality which I also think!!!  Then couldnt decide on DC or m/c, m/c started last wk and still happening!!  (tmi sorry) wish I had of got DC!!!!  So been a bit up and down last few days.

But putting it all behind me again and moving on, starting vitamins today again in preparation for DE cycle in June/July.  Met a girl last wk who also had immune prob and DR M helped her.  Its so hard.  Friend going to simms tomo for chat so interested to hear there thoughts.  AFM im afraid its still serum.  Peny had positives 19 in a row..... wow.... 

anyway must go, took today of work as I also then got tummy bug at weekend!!!  but feeling better today so had chips lol... 

Look forward to the catch up!!  lets all pick a date and arrange xxxx


----------



## justone

Been a bit of a rough time for us *limbolovelies* lately. Think we need a catch up *ASAP*! Where do you fancy? Somewhere nice as we need a treat, a real pick-me-up. Wouldn't mind a champers tea at the Merchant again but seriously don't mind... am open to all suggestions!!! I'm busy on Suns in May plus Sat 11 May. I'm free every Sat in May other than that. 
*Alfiemum28* Had no idea what you have been through lately. You're an amazingly brave and very strong lady!!! Sending you lots of cyber         
*duckybun*  on being PUPO!           that wee bubba is a fighter and will snuggle in nice and cosy for the next 9 months. What a nightmare re the oil line. No more spade work during your  Time to take things a little easier for a while. Glossy magazines, dvds, boxsets, sofa all to be on your agenda for the next while. 
 to everyone else.          
*AFM* still no joy re the  *maiden*. Had a large family get-together yesterday as it was my dad's anniversary.    Wrecked last night. Bonded with my 3 wee DN whom I rarely see as they live 4 hours away from us. Real wee dotes!    No other craic. More later.


----------



## Magicbaby

Ducky ur lil bean is in the best place now   snuggle in tight   
Alfie   to u uve been throu a lot of late
Justone I love family get togethers but they can be so hard on us too -hitting home more so as u think a lo of my own wud make us so complete!! 

Hi to all other girls hope ur all keeping well ............  

Afm ive been using the cbfm this is my first cycle - got my peaks an af is due tomorrow an cramps r here so I guess it aint worked   oh well lets try again..........has any of u heard of concieve plus? mite invest for this month...........

Trying to focus on losin weight also ............. not easy!!
Will be in touch
Magic


----------



## Alfiemum28

Just to say goodluck Duckybun, your little bean is now snuggled in for a cosy 9 months!!!!  Think PMA xxxxx hugs we are all hear for you


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Alfiesmum      I'm so sorry to hear your news Hun. One thing I've learnt from this cycle though is that everyone is too quick to assume its a female factor, have you considered having your dh's sperm tested for dna fragmentation before you go down the egg donor route, it might be that your eggs are grand and the issue lies with in the sperm? Just a thought Hun, you've been through soo much I'd hate to see you having any more heartbreak xx

Magic, is conceive plus the lubricant? I've never used the cbfm so no idea about it I'm afraid! Good luck on the weight loss, I'm going to have to do a bit of that myself, can't believe how much weight I've gained on this cycle, all in its just shy of a stone     

Justone, hey honey, how come you're still having no luck with the ice maiden? Is she just refusing to sit down with you and talk?

Jillyhen, hi Hun, sorry I didn't get back to you on Sunday, I ended up going to bed at half seven!! I was totally knackered and sore... Omg it felt like my ovaries were about to burst! I honestly thought I was coming down with ohss I was so uncomfortable but (tmi) got up in the middle of the night and had the biggest wee!! Felt so much better since!

Mags   how are you?

Boo xx 

Lisa space, how are you doing? Hope you get some answers in your review xx

Maybebaby hugs Hun

AFM, just hanging in there. Bought a load of zita west supplements for dh, not sure what we're doing just yet. I know we have next to no chance of this wee bean taking but it feels like if we start calling new clinics at this stage we'll have written off without giving it a chance so we'll just play it by ear I think.

X
Ducky


----------



## duckybun

Hi alfiesmum! Crossed posts! Thank you for the


----------



## Boo333

Hi Ladies

Ducky time to take it easy and like you say done write your wee bean off yet. Are you off work for 2ww?

Alfiemum you really are an amazing lady.  I really hope your DE cycle works you really deserve it.  How are you getting over that bug? I was off yesterday and today with it but think I'll be back tomorrow.

Magic I use the pre seed lubricant which is pretty good although hasn't helped get pregnant it's good if your not really in the mood (sorry if TMI!).  Its goods sign that your getting the peaks on CBFM.  

Justone I am free most weekends, but work some Saturday mornings I would love to meet up again.  I don't mind what we do.

Jillyhen how's you?

Take care 
Boo
xxx


----------



## duckybun

Any craic ladies? This whole waiting patiently hung doesn't suit me and I'm going crazy!!!! Need some distraction, shall we start planning our next meet?

May dates that have t been ruled out so far are..
4th sat
18th sat
25th sat
June
1st or 2nd 
15th or 16th
22nd or 23rd
29th or 30th

Chip and and let whittle it down and get something booked!!!

X
Ducky


----------



## justone

Hi *limbolovelies*
Hope you're all well this pleasant evening. Just been for a walk with DH and mad furbabies. It was lovely. 
Well finally had the dreaded showdown this morning with the  *maiden*. Just me and her in her office. It was dreadful. I'll fill you in at our meetup    but in the meantime let's just say I got a lot off my chest and we won't be on each other's Christmas card lists any longer!!!                  
*Boo333* Really looking forward to our meetup. Any of those Sat in May suit me. Same for most of the dates in June although    just remembered my DM's birthday is on 15 June and the last weekend of June is DH's birthday weekend so might have to give those dates a miss. 
Really proud of you *duckybun*. You're amazingly laid back in the best possible way during the dreaded    
 to everyone else.         
*AFM* Started *WW*  last night with a friend for support. Am determined to change my image etc in prep for the job market!!! Don't know if I told you I have another interview lined up in May.   
More from me later.


----------



## Hope x

Hi ladies

Duckybun good luck on your   
I am just back from London this morning had LIT treatment yesterday, sore is an understatement, so am going to have lazy day today. The weather in London was glorious unfortunately I had to return to dull damp wet Northern Ireland .

Hi to everyone else 

Hope x


----------



## Alfiemum28

HI all

Hugs duckybun, hang on in there!!!!  must have a chat to you re DH and our probs but got over it and now apparently hes super lol or so he thinks!!!  Do you live in belfast  cant remember DOH, if you fancy coffee and chat tomo just say and Ill come and meet you!! IM down derry direction tues also with work so can call by and meet you if you need a wee hug xx

Friend just back from simms after using origin and RVH and are blown away and angry!!!  Have heard loads of good stories re simms!!!  and would def use them myself.

BOO - feeling better, thanks it was awful!!

Hi gillyhen xx

Justone - hugs def cant wait to hear about icemaiden and jobs youve lined up!!

Hopex - yes I had lit treatment and was waiting on the reaction but was ok??  Did your LAD test show positivie? mine showed negative but decided what the hell and do it anyway!!  had tried everything else!!  Think it lasts for 6 months??

AFM  - m/c finally over (tmi sorry) yuk!!!  back on my dose of vitamins!!!  cutting out alcohol and caffine (boring) and really now deciding on whether to go to athens june/july.  Never giving up.  Have ordered new herbs from John bowen for thrombophillia issues.  Just want to get my dates booked but depends on when P showes up and when I ovulate this month!!!!  I know DE wont maybe solve the problem but def need to try it, who knows it could have been a bad egg this time and the other 4 times clotting issues but not sure I can take trying with my own eggs anymore and my amh is low.  Feeling really positive and excited about DE so fingers crossed!!!  The success rates are fab at serum.

Anyway waffle over, finish at one today and will be having a lazy weekend!!

hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi girls the weeken is here again an im laid up typical 
Af here full force so off sick work is gonna go mad if I keep this up - off 1 day last month too as pain is so bad an go all weak!! 
Im happy enuf tho its here as I can go months on end without it then have one then nothin so 2 in a row is a bonus gives me more hope of ovulatin regularly an I can cling on to fact I mite get miracle someday   
Justone how u findin ww? Ive never been on it b4 just sw but I am at present tryin herbalife my sister is a coach so she roped me in been on it almost 5 wks now an even tho I've only 5lb off ive dropped a dress size an my body shape is different I also do 2 fitness classes a wk an I think this has helped my af!!! 

The rfc have sent a letter to my gp an ive been summonsed to the surgery next tues -    

How r u ducky? Hope ur lil bean settlin in

Boo I ordered the concieve plus worth a try I suppose lol 
If I peak same time this cycle as last month dh will be away for 4 days   hopin its earlier or later lol 

Jillyhen how u keeping? U stay at home for NW200 or do u scarper lol 

Magic x


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

it feels very quiet on here at the moment!

Magic, I hope your af has eased off a bit, good luck at the gps tomorrow.. do you know what you've been summonsed for? I hate it when they send out letters like that, puts the fear of god into you! the last time I got summonsed for a smear i called the receptionist in tears because the letter said due to an abnormal result I had to go for an urgent repeat... they'd sent our the wrong 'template' it was just suposed to be my regular update!

Alfiesmum, sorry I didnt get in touch with you in time for coffee over the weekend, I'd love to meet up though anytime you're down in Belfast just give me a shout.. one of the perks of being self employed! I can drop everything and take myself off for a coffee whenever I like. I'd love to hear about your friends experience of SIMMs. How are your plans for June and athens going?

Hopex, how are you feeling now after your LIT? Sorry you had to come back to such miserable weather  (hailstoning outside as I type    )

Justone, glad you had it out with the ice maiden - looking forward to hearing what all you had to say to her!! 

boo, how are you keeping? any more sessions out on the town recently?

Jillyhen, Mags, lisaspace, bearbones, and everyone else reading  

AFM, half way through the 2ww, and cant say I've noticed anything particularly of note. Just plodding on. DH and I aren't doing anything till after we've tested we decided we couldn't start ringing clinics untill we knew for sure as it felt too much like we'd written off our wee embie, so we're letting it do it's thing, feels so strange to even say that though, for all we know it didnt' divide again past last Monday , but who knows and we'll not give up on it yet.
Poor wee Omar got delivered to the vets this morning for the snip, had a wee cry.... he was not a happy cat, totally peed off infact. he was nil by mouth from 6 yesterday evening and got so distressed in the cat carrier this morning he weed all over himself and then went mad in the box because it was everywhere, he's very clean and wasn't impressed with it sloshing about all over him. So by the time we got to the vets we were both covered in wee and stinking!

these are the remaining dates for a meet up by the way... does someone what to choose one?

May 
4th sat
18th sat
25th sat
June
1st or 2nd 
16th
22nd or 23rd

x
ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi sucky

Poor Omar. I feel his pain  and yours. I took my 2 for their check ups and yes there was pee! They hate getting into their baskets. As soon as they hear it being set up they run!

I have everything crossed for you and your DH.

With reference to meeting up the Saturdays or Sundays at the end of May into June are best for me. I'm working 2 whole weekends and I'm away for my anniversary on one. But I definitely don't want to miss out on this one- the last one sounded fun  

Let me know.

Hello to all you lovely ladies, hope you all had a brilliant weekend. Now it's back to porridge  

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

I hope you are all keeping well. I just wanted to let u all know that it hasn't worked out for us   af arrived this morning 5 days before otd (!) is it just me or is that really early?? Anyway dh and I are giving it a day and calling argc tomorrow, can't believe how much poo we've been through for it all to come to nothing on this cycle

X
Ducky


----------



## Magicbaby

to u ducky but u never know...........id still test otd   

Dr appointment on tuesday wadn so great for me!! My dr had been askin rfc y they didnt do certain tests on me etc an she got reply bk sayin that the reason was due to male factor there was simply no point!!! They never z that when we were attending yes they said it was issues on both sides but this letter clearly blames dh - came out to car an burst into tears gp suggested donor but I dont want that route if possible!! Dh is so gutted an has written it off nos no more tx no more trying he is devastated we both r but im hopkn hel come round to at least 1 more go if we ever get the muni

In work must go break over


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

Sorry to hear your news , I haven't been that far before so im not the best to give you any advice. Big hugs to you and DH.

Magic , again that's awful that you never got the correct information before. It's not nice when you don't know what you are dealing with. Hopefully with the news you have going forward you will be able to find a way 
To achieve what you want  

DP and I received our invite for the adoption course- so at least we are getting started- hopefully everything goes ok 

I hope that for those that are having a difficult week- it gets better for you all  

Hi to everyone else- hope you are getting ready for a lovely weekend.

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Rant alert! 

Ladies!!! How the flying F can the rfc justify making us wait for 3 months for a poxy review appointment??!!! Raging doesn't even cover it.....

Mags, glad to hear things are moving for you on the adoption front Hun x

Magic, don't get me started on te rfc.... (See rant above!) when we first went to initial app dr t refuse to sed me for a lap as he didn't reckon diagnosing endo would make any difference to our 'treatment path'. I had to point out to him that I knew I needed ivf but regardless of whether or not he beloved treating it would improve out chances it would improve my quality of life as I suffered a treme pain and continuous anemia.... They don't treat us as patients in the global sense of the word, we are purely numbers and statistics, and it think their whole ethos is appaling..... I really hope you get somewhere with your gp and getting the tests you are entitled to.

All the other ladies  

X
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Aucky sorry to hear that hun, was thinking of you yesterday wondering when testing was.

Mags when is the course?? We are still waiting to start home assessment.. Flippin waiting game again..

Sorry for the shoart post, im on the work computer and for some reason the layout is all changed..
Hello to all you other lovely ladiesm hope you have a nice weekend

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem

Hi jillyhen

The course is at the end of May and a day in June. In Ballymena.

Ducky 3 months is ridiculous- what's the reason? We were told that originally  and i complained, so we were seen within a month. 

Mags x.


----------



## duckybun

Mags, even a month is a joke, I've decided that we'll just move ahead with our plans anyway, so appointment made with the lister and forms sent off for argc, the only thing we have to wait on is the copy of the notes which take 40 days.... How can it take 40 days to photocopy a few pieces of paper? Can't wait to be totally done with the rfc and not have to deal with them again.

Jillyhen, sounds like you've got to develops a world of patience when you embark down the adoption route! 

X
Ducky


----------



## justone

*limbolovelies*
Hope you're all well this (NOT!)  Sat.morning. Was out putting out the washing a wee while ago and it's quite  outside. 
Have a lot of personals to catch up with here so will get on with that now. 
*Duckybun* sending you    that you still get a  on OTD.... 
Can I be cheeky enough to ask you if it's a full blown  ? ... it might be spotting... In my 1st tx cycle I also bled 5 days before OTD but went onto get on to get a  on OTD followed by a  14 hours later which remained alas a  
Re your review, I went to only 1 out of my 3 tx cycles reviews... I am a bit wary of a clinic's sincerity about why it didn't work... TBH I don't think they really do know themselves or else they don't want to accept that it might be down to some kind of incompetence on their part... 
*magic* so sorry to hear how badly your hospital appt went.    I can fully see where you are coming from. I remember having a similar type appt. I think we are treated very badly in this wee part of the world re the whole IF tx lark... I could write a book of complaints about it!!!!
*ritchiem* Best of luck on the adoption front... Am sure you'rereally excited about it all.   
*jillyhen* Hope you get your golden ticket really soon for the home assessment.   
 everyone else.
*AFM* Still trying to sort myself out for new work prospects... DH and I were at hospital yesterday for me to get Minerva coil removed following surgery in Jan. What a palava!!!! Saw usual cons  in corridor but he didn't take our appt. Had younger also very nice  instead. He tried to remove coil which I found really quite painful. When he couldn't retrieve it, he did scan on me to locate it. Still no joy. Had to then go for an Xray to try and locate it. Still no joy. So he thinks I must have 'passed' it out myself au naturale...          He suggested we try more tx in the form of DE. We told him we literally and emotionally could not afford this option and I then asked him what the likelihood of us becoming parents without further tx was and he said I'd need my FSH and E2 done to see how things were so got them done there and then at the hospital. I told him briefly about the  maiden's poor reference and he very kindly offered to write up an accompanying letter explaining that I had been receiving tx and surgery from the hospital for the past no. of years but this was now 'resolved'. Even though things as you know are unresolved I'm happy enough to go along with this. My bloods will be back with my GP hopefully late next week so that we can see how we stand.  also confirmed to us that due to my uterine shape we would have always miscarried up until now regardless of whether our  had been achieved with or without tx.... 
Would really love to have the meetup at the beginning of June if at all possible as I'm a bit skint now as we had to pay our rates in one lump sum this month and it's completely crippled us financially...   
Enough of my ramblings for now. 
Enjoy the bank holiday weekend if you're lucky enough to be off work on Mon.
Take care!


----------



## Boo333

Hello ladies

Ducky so sorry to see AF showed up and you are having to wait so long for a review.  They really are beyond a joke. If you have the opportunity to go to a clinic like Lister at least you know you will be getting 1st class treatment.  

Mags I'm glad to see you are making progress on the adoption front.

Jillyhen can you ring to get them to get a move on? maybe it doesn't work like that and you just have to wait your turn.

Justone I'm happy your making a wee bit of progress.  Finger crossed the bloods come back with good results.

Magic sorry your appt was rubbish.  We've all been there.  I hope your DH comes round.  If you got to egg transfer before then there is always hope.  I don't think I will be able to convince DH to go for a private cycle if NHS go doesnt work.  We would struggle to get money together and he thinks chances of it working is too low to spend that much money.

I am happy to meeting up anytime except 10th June weekend and I work most Saturday mornings but can do afternoon or Sundays.

Happy bank holiday everyone.  I am off on Monday and hope to get loads done around the house.  I have to cut grass and plant my hanging basket and window box.  Well that's the plan as long as I don't come over all lazy!!

Enjoy
Boo
xxx


----------



## Hope x

Hi ladies

How are you all on this horrible wet morning ?  

It's very quiet on here 

Hope x


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

Sorry ive been a stranger!!!  work has been hectic and ds nightmare to get to bed on these bright nights, so by time he goes to bed im exhausted!!!

Its a horrible wet morning.

Ducky - so sorry to hear your bad news, had been thinking of you, hugs xxxx  gutted    you have been through so much.  Lister is fab and would go there myself!!   

ritchiem - good news re adoption am sure you are looking forward to it xx

Boo - yes lets make a date!!  anytime in june suits me!!  will we say 1/2 June anyone?

magicbaby - sorry you have had a crap experience.  I really dont like the RVH, they are so far behind the times!!

Justone - hope you get good news, lets meet soon xx

Hi to anyone ive forgot!!

AFM

I have met a lot of people over the past few weeks who have had IVF and although I have never had any IVF treatment I have dealt with the RVH for my m/c.  Whilst the doctors are lovely, there knowledge is so far behind the times.  I really do feel that a lot is still to learnt hear.  A friend of mine went to simms and where blown away, they knowledge and  time spend explaining there situration was second to none.  So much so that they wont ever get any treatment done in NI.  I really think its worthwhile keeping them in mind.  From about a dozen people I know who have went to the rvh i havent heard one good story yet.  

Whats happening with us?  we are going back to serum at the end of june for DE.  Actually feeling excited!!  the time has come for us to stop trying with our own eggs as i dont think i can take anymore heartache.  we have got to try something new!!  Serum is fab and if you go on any of the serum threads you will jsut see great reports, it is in athens but costwise doesnt work out any more than the uk.  Plus all there tests are a fraction of the costs in the uk.  Me im back on vitamins and meds.  Also if any of you are trying again soon its worth looking at contact john bowen, he is a herbalist in Singapore and gets rave reviews, he will tailor herbs for you to match your situation and is not just out there to make a quick buck!!  I have his email address etc if you need it.  

Anyway must go and get on with some work.

Lets meet again soon!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Alfiesmum and ladies,

Wow you are going to be busy, you seem to be very focused on what you want to achieve and that's brilliant. Best of luck for the DE at Serum 

Boo and Justone hope you both got your housework/ gardening done at the weekend. I don't think there will be much gardening today  

Ducky how are you, Omar and DH looking after you? Have you heard from Lister?

Magic baby, sorry to hear your news. I'm the same as you trying to stay on top of my weight- not easy 

In regards to meeting up I can do from 4pm on sat 1st June or Sunday 2nd June. Sundays are mostly better.

Our adoption course starts at the end of May do I'm hoping that it all goes well. DP are I are heading away for the weekend for our anniversary- nothing hectic. But it will be good to get away and chill- even with this horrible weather!

Hope you all have a good weekend x

Limbo, jillyhen- hope you are well.

Mags x


----------



## Magicbaby

Quick one from me anyone heard off 352 clinic in belfast or been to anyone at it? My gp has contact a dr david glen bout how he can help - app next wed


----------



## zemer

352 is brilliant hospital and minor A&E department! Is at the top of Lisburn road
Dr Glen is brilliant I heard nothing but greatness about him, 2 of my friends are going to him for their pregnancies and he parently very good for that and does scans and bloods every 2 weeks  for them! 
They have nothing but praise for him


----------



## Magicbaby

Did he help them achieve their pregnancy?  Im hoping he can help me!! Thanks zemer


----------



## zemer

One wAs natural but just couldn't trust NHS to be safe through her pregnancy the other one is ivf with Dr gorgy in London!

They are the same company as Origin


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all?Sorry ive been a bit awol, have been over with my sister since Sunday as my nieces where 2 on the 7th.
Alfiesmum you are def a good un

Ducky how are you hun?
Boo, unfortunately with adoption you have to wait until its your turn on the waiting list..
Justone how are you hun?
Magic ive been with 352 health but to do with dental, they are brought in when the nhs waiting lists are mental.
I rang Altnagelvin and left another message to see about a date for my hysteroscopy, will see when she rings back. I would like a date so I can get cover at work.

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies  

Sorry I've been AWOL, I've been getting my head togehter and regrouping!

Jillyhen, cant believe you're still waiting on your hysteroscopy date  

Zemer, hope you're keeping well hun and not finding your 2ww too stressful  

Magicbaby, hope youre appointment goes well with Dr Glen, you'll have to let us know if he has anything interesting to say or takes a different approach in any way.

Mags, hope you and DH had a lovely anniversary, and maybe had a bit of sunshine to boot? it's so changable! I ended up standing in a garden centre sheltering form hailstones this morning!!!

Alfiesmum, Glad to hear your plans to go to Serum are progressing along. I've had a look on the Simms website but because its not on the HFEA website it's hard to see how their stats compare. I'd love to hear about what your friend has to say about them though

Hopex how are you? Where abouts are you at with things now?

Boo, did you get all your window boxes planted out last weekend? I planted out a load of seedlings I'd been brining on on the window sill and they all got decimated by the blinking hailstones earlier in the week !!  

Justone, sorry to hear you had a crappy time with the mirena getting taken out - or rather not taken out! sounds odd that youd have passed it naturally and not noticed but hey ho.. Your doc sounds lovely though, and it was really kind of him to write you that letter, have you given it to the MARE yet? If I were you I'd be inclined to roll it up into a tube and stick it up her............. but then I am not as dignified and gracious as you are  

everyone else reading, hope you are all keeping well  

AFM, well its been a bit of a hard couple of weeks emotionally, and DH and I have had some soul searching to do, the upshot of which is that I have taken a break from work. I'm finishing the contract I'm on at the minute and have one contract signed for later in the year but I'm not taking any more work as we dont know when we are likely to be cycling again or indeed where, and due to the nature of my work I cant commit to any deadlines without knowing when our next treatment dates are. At the end of the day trying again is more important than working to me so I'm officially broke! 
Still cant believe how long everything takes on the NHS, I called my Gp for an appointment to discuss the next ream of tests we have to do for ARGC and they could give me an appointment for 3 weeks! I need a new Smear test as my last is out of date, and it takes 6 weeks for the results to come back.... I'm way too impatient for all this waiting around malarkey!

When are we meeting up for coffee? Looks like the first weekend in June, where shall we go? I'll be up Derry direction (working on the end of contract I'm on) but I can come back down or go anywhere you guys want.

x
ducky


----------



## Hope x

hi ducky bun

good for you taking a break from work.


Afm i am back across to london on the 21 st of may for my second round of LIT treatment then back across 4 weeks after that for endometrial scratch and LAD retest  and should start DR then too so EC etc should be beginning of july all being well have few more immune retests etc.


hope your all well


hope x


----------



## Alfiemum28

HI

Morning all, what a crappy weekend of weather!!!!  in case you are wondering where everyone goes when it rains.... its ikea.... it was mental yesterday!!!!  much to dp disgust as he really hates the place!!  I love it!!

Lets arrange a date for meeting so I will suggest Sunday 2nd June, does that suit anyone??  Belfast??  Sat also suits me ok??

I have just got my perscription from Peny re down regging, exciting!!!  cant wait!!  Just feel so positive!! have got a chemist in Derry to help me with meds so its great and I wont have to get them from London.  so will be looking for loads of advice as IVF is all new to me.  spent most of yest with my sis in law and her adopted daughter, felt so clucky!!  she is gorg!!  I am so hoping for twins    yes im greedy.

Let me know whos up for a meet up the 2nd June and I will arrange something?

Hugs to all....xxxx


----------



## ritchiem

Wow Alfiesmum 
It's all go with you! I'm partial to Ikea too. Luckily my other half likes it too.

Yes I can do Sunday 2nd in Belfast- that would be lovely and suits me better if I'm honest  

The weather can't make up its mind- we were away for the weekend and we were constantly ducking showers. But still had a lovely time.

Good luck with your tests Hope and Ducky

Hope you all have a good week.

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hello lovely ladies

Magic how did you get on at your appointment today?

Alfiemum I can't believe you are starting your down reg.  It's great that you got a chemist in Derry to do your prescription.  I hope you get twins too lol!

Ducky sorry to hear your wee seedlings didn't make it through the hail.  My window box and hanging basket are coming on well the pansies are starting to come out now. 
Its good that you will be able to take some time off work and contrate on your treatment.

Jillyhen I am sure you have a great time with the twins.  It must be hard to leave them. 

2nd Jun suits me too.  I have friends BBQ the day before weather permitting but I will just (try to) take it easy on the vino.  It would be great to see everyone.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi girls quickie from me on route to salan for tan for 3rd weddin in 5 wks  this is the last this yr unless an unknown comes in the post!!.

So my app last nite at the clinic dr glenn looked over our notes an basically advised that he thinks pumpin muni into further tests on me wud not be best thing to do as its dh spermthat is very low!! Rfc never explained how low!! Dh in bits!! He z best thing for us in his opinion was too lose weight both of us take pregnacare both of us an Improve r lifestyle up or baby making but dont see it ghis way an relax more!! Easier z than done bht we r gonna try ........money has been a big stress issue so I came out thinkin I actually feel ready to relax but how can we afford another round!? Mum then phoned told her all an to my shock she z the muni is ours when we get r weight down an I felt overwhelmed an relieved 

So we r after this weekend on the diet wagon BIG STYLE lol
He at nw200 so he has one last blow out ive weddin with my sister an birthday meal sat an then thats us #givinitonelastditchattempt


----------



## zemer

Hi to everybody very quiet in NI boards

Magicbaby

If you go into investigations forum then male factor there is loads of things that you could read and maybe stories of other people and vitamins and other things that they took to improve sperm quality

Fertility is so hard without having to worry about money as well which is another thing to worry more about you should try Slimming word I know a girl who lost 5 stone In no time 
Xx


----------



## justone

Hi *limbolassies*
Have been a bit AWOL recently  sorry. Hope the miserable    weather today isn't driving you all mad. Feeling rather down    today (DH and I had a massive row    this morning about money - or rather lack of it! (It's a case of all picture, no sound all day since then.) Feeling really scunnered!    So will send you all on massive          
Take care!


----------



## Magicbaby

justone its not easy or fair we have to struggle for our longed for family but its made worse when money is tight too! It causes a lot of added stress for both!!  Hope uve made up x


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Justone

That's me and DP all the time arguing over finances after buying a new house- it's a nightmare. But blows over quickly. 

Sending you big hugs    

Mags x


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

So who is all on for the meet up on the 2nd june.  So far we have go Jillyhen (hopefully), Duckybun, Boo, RitchieM & me.

Justone - hope you can make it and keep us entertained, Hope all ok.

Pbatz, Zemer, Hopex and magic baby we are meeting in belfast for afternoon tea or lunch (venue still to be decided lol)

Scarlett171 if you are reading this are you sure you cant join us lol xxxx 

Anyway just getting numbers so we can book something ps wont be anything too expensive    

Chat soon xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey everyone

How are we all?
Justone sorry to hear you aren't in great form.
Alfiesmum I choudl be ok for the 2nd.
Boo whats the craic with u? I walked by axa the other sat saw you sitting & tried to get your attention needless to say you where working to hard .
Ducky how are you hun? Any word of review yet.
ritchiem when do you start adoption course?
Magic anything new with you?

Not much craic with me still waiting to start home stidy & im having my hysteroscopy done on fri morning.. Rang last week after trying your doll 4 times so either they have got ****** off with me ringing or its my turn.  
be interested to see what shows.

Jillyhen x


----------



## ritchiem

Hi jillyhen


Nice to hear from you. That's been a long time that you have been waiting for your home study. Frustrating that you are not able to speak to anyone about it.

We go on our course next Wednesday- scared and looking forward to it at the same time.

Ladies hope you are having a good week. Horrible weather tonight.

Justone, hope things are back on good terms at home.

Boo, sounds like you are working herd  

Ducky, how are you getting on.

Alfiesmum that sounds like a plan for the 2nd June.

Night 

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hello everyone

Jillyhen - people tell me all the time that they wave in the window I never see anyone lol!  Good luck for tomorrow.

Mags hope you enjoy your course next week. Exciting!

Justone how are you - hope you can make it to our wee outing next week.

Ducky,Alfiemum looking forward to seeing you again next week.

Magic how'd you get on at the wedding? Your poor DH must have come home like a drowned rat from the NW. I can't remember the last time I saw so much rain.  It's great that the money's there for your treatment -that'll keep you's motivated.

As for me not much craic - looking forward to another bank hol weekend.

Take care
Boo
xxx


----------



## Hope x

Hi ladies

Hope ur all well, not sure if I can make meet up on 2nd June at mo trying to get shift swapped at work but no takers yet;-( 

Was in London on Tuesday for my 2nd LIT treatment and an home with my DR drugs and sharps , can't believe am this far already. So waiting on period then fly back to London next month between day 21-24 for endometrial scratch and mock transfer, will start DR on day 21 also  so EC should be 2nd week July getting scared now 


Hope x


----------



## justone

Hi *everyone*
Hope all well. 
Just a quick one from me sorry. Will catch up over the weekend. Sending you all on massive          especially *Jillyhen* - hope all went well this morning for you wee doll.   
     
 
*PS* Count me in for Sun 2 June.


----------



## Magicbaby

Wedding was fab very sensible t too lol ate way too much tho and continued over the weekend an intact rite through the week   can't seem to stop eating

Dh was disappointed with his weeken however it wasn't helped with the fact his dad went into hospital while they were up there on day one sohubby spent his time in hospital visiting our trying to see bikes his dad home now a week later caught some bug

Felt helpless as poor hubby was on his own all weekend then he got some hugs when he got home though! 

I have my goddaughter tomorrow and then she staying over next week lookin forward to  the idea but breaks my heart also she seven months now we dote I'll prob watch her all nite for fear off anything happening

Anyone nice plans for the bank holiday weekend?  

  Magic baby x


----------



## duckybun

Hey ladies,

Feels like ages since I've posted, been keeping up to speed with you all though! 

Jillyhen, hope you're doing well after Friday. How'd it all go?

Mags, hey stranger long time no speak! Looking forward to a gossip next Sunday 

Alfiesmum, I'm sat out the back garden with your book on my lap and a pot of tea at my feet settling in for a marathon 'is your body baby friendly?' Session! Thanks again for the loan of it, and for the natter

Boo, lol about you sitting in your branch oblivious to the world outside! I often find myself totally immersed in what I'm doing and people are standing right in front of me waving and jumping up and down  

Justone, hope you're having a more pleasant weekend this time round  it'll be great to see you next weekend, you still have to fill us in on the Barnett with the icemaiden!! 

Magic, is your goddaughter arriving today? 7 months is such a gorgeous age, hope you enjoy your time together and manage to get some sleep! Are you joining us on Sunday?

Hopex, not long to go for you till you cycle, I'm sure you can't wait to get going now after all the prep you e put in the last couple of months.

Zemer, how's tricks Hun? I bet you're still on cloud nine, delighted for you xxx

AFM, not much to report really, I went to the gp with the list of bloods the argc want you to have before you can cycle with them and she did them all without batting an eyelid which has saved us a small fortune! She was under no obligation to do them and it could've cost us a lot if we'd had to have them done atthe argc a. Our consultation, so in total they took 14 vials of blood in one sitting   and I have to go back next Friday for my day 1-3 hormone profile! Consultations are all booked as are flights for the 20th of June so till then Im not worrying about too muh and even went out for dinner last night and got tipsy 

See you all on Sunday xx
Ducky


----------



## zemer

Hi Duckbun thanks for asking

Yeah still hasn't sink in official test date was today 15dpt came back as 3+ weeks and I have been suffering badly with indigestion and so dizzy and tired but not complaining
Having an early scan tomorrow cause I'm so bloated and look about 5 months pregnant had to go out and buy clothes yesterday gone from size 8 to 14 in such a short space of time so Origin just want to check what's going on as well I wanted to do a HCG blood test as well so fingers crossed everything will go brilliant in next 8 months))))

ARGC is brilliant my beat friend had treatment there she lives in London and first go pregnant with twins hopefully pet this your time
Xox 

X


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ladies

Ducky, brilliant to hear from you. Your GP sounds brilliant- such a gem. That saved you a lot of hassle. Look at you getting all your studying in.

Alfiesmum/ Ducky , what are the plans for Sunday- time and venue?

Looking forward to it.

Have the adoption course on Wed and Thurs , so fingers crossed it goes well.

Hello to Zemar, Justone. Boo, Jillyhen, Limbo, Magicbaby- hope you are all well. 

Have a brilliant week.

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hey mags,

Venue for Sunday is Muriel's, the table is booked for one so we can have lunch but it depends on you guys, if you'd rather meet later they were very nice and said to call and let them know and they'll change the booking to suit us. What suits everyone best? I'm easy either way 

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

Is that the lane beside the In Shops?

Yes 1pm is fine.

How is Omar keeping?

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

That's the one 

Omars fine thanks, turning into a pain in the **** though! Loves getting into bed with us which is ok but not when he decides its play time at three in the morning.

X


----------



## justone

Hi *limboladies*
Hope you're all well on this  yet  bank holiday.
Am at work but am taking refuge in my own room today as everyone else is at a planning meeting which I felt would not be worth my while to attend as I'll be out of here in just 4 weeks!!!    
Will try and catch up with you all now.
        *Zemer* on your  Best of luck with your scan wee doll.   
*Jillyhen* Glad all went well on Fri. Hope bloods come back with good news.   
Hopefully you'll manage to get a work swap for Sun *Hope*.   
*Boo333* Hope your barbecue goes well on Sat. With the mad weather we've been havng, it's really hard to plan anything.   
*ritchiem AKA Mags* Hope your adoption course goes well on Wed and Thurs. You'll have to fill us in about it on Sun.   
*duckybun* Omar sounds like our  did at that age. Our cat is almost 7 now and is too lazy to do anything like that anymore. He just sleeps all day or else goes for a walk with DH and me  when we are out walking the two dogs. How are you enjoying being off work? Did you get your work completed?   
*Magicbaby* Hope your FIL is feeling better and that you're having a ball with your wee DN. It might sound crazy    but I'm of the opinion that those of us who have IF issues are much more maternal than those who haven't. We've so much loved stored up in our  that if we could bottle it and sell it, we'd be millionaires many times over.    
*Alfiemum* How are things with you? When do you start DRegging?   
 to *anyone else* I've inadvertently  missed out.   
*AFM* Scunnered with work. Have come to despise the place.    
DH and I have resumed speaking. We fell out over the fact that we've been invited to his friend's wedding abroad in Sept. and he insists we can't afford to go to it but I'd really like to be there.  
Got bloods back indirectly. Told they were all in the _normal_ region but given no precise levels etc. 
Interview last week was a _disaster _ as Craig Revel-Horwood would say in Strictly. 
DH and I were at the footie yesterday. We were well beaten.  
No other craic. Really looking forward to Sun. Can't wait to see you all. 
Have a lovely week.
Take care.


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Off today for the bank hol and im flipping scunnered.. Hubby away to cut hedges for his mum.. Peace for a while.
Justone how are you hun??
Congrats Zemer, I bet there is 2 on board..How did the scan go?
Boo are you going on Sunday?? Im happy to drive up even though I don't know where the place is.or we could be naughty & get train up..
Ducky your gp is a bit like mine.. He is very good.. What bloods did you get done?Whats wrong with Omar?
Ritchiem, good luck for starting the course, we did find it good but very repetitive.. I was in tears a few times
As for me had the hysteroscopy done on fri morning and thankfully my womb etc is fine no scarring etc so just have to wait to get apt to discuss bloods etc.. Getting really peeved off just seen to be waiting forever.. Go knows when we will get to start home assessment..
Sorry for the rant im not in great form ive never felt as tired as I do after having a general anaesthetic was horrible to hubby on sat so we hardly spoke yesterday.. Need to snap put of it quickly..

must go and get dressed and get housework done..

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem

Hi jillyhen

Sorry to hear you are feeling off colour, it's never nice when you have words with the other half. I had the same yesterday when he was very hungover after the rugby on Saturday and boy did he snap! But all good now.
I will let you know how I get on with the course.

Ducky, your kitty cat sounds lovely- I had the same issue with my cats- but stopped when one of them punctured my waterbed that I had at that time. A lot of water in the middle of the night 

Hi Justone, I think that you should just take it easy in work over the next weeks- I think it would be lovely if you could get away for the wedding. I'm sure that you could both do with the break too.

See you all on Sunday 

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Jillyhen,

Glad to hear you got an all clear on Friday, I'm at work so this is a quickie but just wanted to say that general anesthetics knock me for six so I totally recommend if you're feeling blue, getting outside and lying in te sun with a good book and just snoozing off when you need to. How many days off work do you have? If I were you I'd call in sick if you haven't got many booked xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls

For all you cat owners I have a wee quietly. My Oscar is coming up to 3 years old and I'm concerned that he is 2 skinny!! He eats but there isn't a pick on him.  He is out all day & comes in at night

Jillyhen x


----------



## ritchiem

Hi jillyhen

Have you had his thyroid checked? Normally that means that they eat loads and can't seem to be filled.

I found a stray before that I looked after for a weekend and all he did was eat, but he was skin and bones. Vet recognised the cat and said that he had an over active thyroid and he kept straying. I kept him until his owner collected him.

Might be something the vet can help with?

Mags x


----------



## Ctv

Jillyhen he is a bit young for overactive thyroid...( i am a vet ) - if he hunts a lot a good tapeworm dose would be first thing i would do . or if any gastronintestinal symptoms he might have inflammatory bowel disease, v common in cats.


----------



## Boo333

Hi

Just wee quickie - 1pm on Sunday suits me ok too.
Jillyhen I don't mind driving if you want to have a wee drink. I'm hopefully at BBQ day before so that will probably be enough alcohol for me.  Whatever suits I don't mind.  I don't know where muriels is either tho.


----------



## Magicbaby

Enjoy Sunday girls apparently I'm off to the ford show in the port so dh says lol we need time together so lookin forward to it sent my goddaughter home a we while ago and I'm wrecked lol she was a wee gem tho was up once during the nite at 4am but slept great otherwise and so did I ........ thought I'd be watchin her all nite lol babies are hard work but so worth it .......... I've got all this love bottled up ready for when ever my own baba comes but since that s slippin away Im showerin my goddaughter with it instead. .........


----------



## duckybun

Morning ladies,

Ok so for anyone who doesn't know where Muriel's is if you walk through Victoria square coming out at the urban outfitters turn right and then a quick left onto castle lane and Muriel's is about half way up on the right. Or if you're walking from the other side when you're standing looki at the from of the in shops castle lane runs down the right hand side and Muriel's is half way down on the left.... Hope that makes sense I'm useless at directions... One of those 'so you drive down the road till you see the big gates and then you know you've gone too far' types 

Looking forward to seeing you all on Sunday 

Magicbaby, poo to you not being able to make it but enjoy the ford show (I have no idea what that is but I'm sure you'll have fun all the same!)

Boo, hope you get nice weather for the barbi on Saturday x

Ctv any recommendations for how to sort out mental cats?  

Jillyhen, how are you feeling now Hun? Hope the post op funk is lifting, and if not by god we'll force it out with an exorcism of chocolate cake on Sunday 

Alfiesmum, how are you getting on? That book by the way has put the fear of god into me, I've now decided I'm a walking immunes issue, and have armed myself with an essay of question for my next consult. When are you starting to dr?

Justone, not long to go now, three weeks and counting. You're just right about not stressing yourself out or going to planning meetings, you'll be free soon and onto bigger better things with nicer colleagues 

Mags, sorry to read about the adoption process being so long and drawn out x

Hopex, how was your trip to London? Was it yesterday you were heading over or have I imagined that?

Zemer, double trouble  

X
Ducky


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

What gorg weather!!  Im in the office at the mo, yuk!! hate evening apts but it pays the bills!!  Even worse when its so sunny, but have had the afternoon relaxing in the garden.

Really looking forward to sunday.

So we have, Jillyhen, Duckybun, Boo, Justone, Ritchiem & myself.  Hope you can get your shift changed Hopex,. 

Congrats!!!  exciting times!!!  Zemer do you fancy joining us for a rant and chin wag?? or magicbaby?  far better than the car show lol

Hope you are feeling better jillyhen it usually takes yuo a few days to feel normal.  Glad it all went ok.

Duckybun - no rush on the book, I dont need it at the mo as know it off by heart lol!!

AFM - been a long week, DH friend died last fri age 52, his uncle died yest    so form been awful.  WE had a surprise party for the MIL on Sat night in the bushmills inn, yummy!!  I started my DR on Sunday and feeling absolutely fine, so hopefully no nasty symtoms though I do feel a bit stressed, though DP is stressing me lol.  Men they just seem to live in a different world or in a wee bubble.  sometimes I feel like the maid lol     But to make me feel better I have joined Crossfit, which is mental!!  Its cardio workouts and strength building, I couldnt walk for 3 days after the induction.  Trying to get fit before athens so have been going about 3-4 times a week.  Actually loving it, I have found the fitness for me!! Every class is different and I can feel a difference already!!

Anyway enough waffling as client about to come in, and I still have to browse ********.

See you all there on Sunday xxxxx


----------



## Ctv

Duckybun - depends how mental!! Start with Feliway plug in and then if all else fails break out the kitty prozac!! Could do with it myself  
Am halfway thru downreg for final ever FET (sadly am closer to mid forties than early forties). Had a fresh and frozen cycle at Origin last yr, both BFN. Fresh cycle earlier this yr at Origin but they had a power cut the day of EC so last minute dash to RFC, another BFN and now back at RFC as the frosties are there. I have been following you all since last year but it took a cat query to get me to post!


----------



## Hope x

Hi ladies

Duckybun , I was in London last week Hun. Not doing to bad at mo had my second round of lit last week and my period arrived today so on count down to day 21 now to start DR woohoo!!!!!!!!!!  excited in one way but scared as this is our last go on this roller coaster 


Hi to everyone xxxxxx


Hopex


----------



## duckybun

Rant and gurn alert....
So went to the rfc today to pick up the copy of my notes... Opened them when I got home to flick through and there were NO copies of any of my dh's sperm analysis or any of my E2 results through the cycle or my Amh results. It was literally a photocopy of my referral letters and the huge form that we all have to sign for the hfea and our consent forms..... RAGING! What fing use is that to our next clinic?   So I jumped in the car and went back by which point of course there was no one there. Finally found an admin person who went off and got me copies of the nessecary at which point I ended up in tears because my latest Amh result was there I hadn't even seen... So since dec 2011 my Amh has gone from 40.6 to 23.6 in April to 10 as of the 23rd of this month. So my ovaries on a nose dive to oblivion and I'm a blotchy tear stained mess. This has to count as a pretty **** day....  Rant over



Grumpy


----------



## ritchiem

Sorry to hear Ducky

Rant much needed methinks

Big hugs    

I hope the receptionist was suitably contrite!

Mags x


----------



## zemer

Alfiesmum


Would love to but hubby working this weekend and I don't have anyone to mind the wee one ( in laws where clear in the beging that they wont be minding)so I'm going to skip this time but hopefully next time x

Duckybun-sorry honey my AMH was only 11.3 and still got 9 eggs I was told by Origin is in lower side but still good x


----------



## Ctv

My AMH was 3 in Jan 12 - got 8 eggs and 8 again this year without retesting AMH...so don't give up hope Ducky!


----------



## Boo333

big hugs Duckybun   rant away all you want we are all here for you.


----------



## duckybun

Thanks ladies,

 you're all class! Think I've recovered from the rant now, its just so upsetting to think the first time my Amh was tested it was great and then by the time we'd sat in the Nhs waiting list it had plummeted to boxer line low and now I have 'ageing' ovaries for a 33 yr old, if I could do it all over I'd have just paid dr a private cycle at the get go  

Roll on buns tomorrow, the gluten free diet is being left at the front door of Muriel's! 

Ctv, do you fancy joining us tomorrow? 

X
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Ducky my amh is 9.7. Origin said it was a bit on the low side but yet Dr moohan said its fine.

We are allowed to have a rant!!

What time are we meeting tomorrow

Sent an email to the senior sw on Friday we are now 3rd on the list to start home assessment so hopefully it won't be long now. 

Sorry for no personals on the mobile

Jillyhen x


----------



## justone

Quickie from me...
Just checking to see if 1pm tomorrow at *Muriels* is still the plan   
Massive cyber hugs *Ducky* Hope tomorrow puts a smile back on your face!


----------



## duckybun

Muriel's it is at 1 o'clock


----------



## Ctv

Thanks for the invite Ducky, I was in Dublin with my nieces. Maybe next time! Hope you all had fun in Muriels.
I start my prognova tabs tomorrow and am praying they help - am so forgetful and tired on stupid sprays (I think they are worse than suprefact injection - but RFC seem to prefer spray )


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ladies

Thanks for a lovely day today, it was a pleasure to meet you all. Definitely must do it again soon.

Good luck with your cycle Ctv.

Have a good week

Mags x


----------



## justone

Had a great time today with everyone in Muriels.     Roll on next time.    
Have a fab week everyone. Weather is forecast to be very nice!  Hopefully lots of    hours ahead!


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well.

Adoption course done and application form in. Now it's a waiting game.

DP and I joined Skimming World tonight and did a lot of walking today. Health and Fitness regime begins. Oh the joy!

Hope you are having a good week and are enjoying the weather 

Night

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girlies

How are we all??

Im gonna have a rant.. Received a letter to say that ive to get my bloods done again as the health centre put them into the wrong bottles wish now I had said to Dr Moohan to do them when I was asleep.. Have to go now on the 18th.. just hope the alcohol will be out of my system as im away to Killarney this weekend..
Mags, I rang and spoke to the social worker, we unfortuntaly cant move to another area as we started the course in Ballymoney sw team.. Hopefully the sw I sent an email 2 will get back to me this week.
Hope you all enjoyed the sunshine, I got a toasting over the weekend so im a bit red but hopefuly it will turn to brown for the weekend to save me getting a tan..

Alfiesmum, hows things with you?
Ducky are you any futher forward?
Juston what is the craic hun?
Boo, must give you a buz to get a wee quote.. Did you go to Portadown on sat?

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hi Everyone 

Its really quiet on here at the moment.  How's everyone doing?

It was great to see you all last week.  

I had a great night on Saturday night down in Portadown with my friends.  Nothing very exciting to report.  I was on my friends kids trampoline at 2am after we came home, thank goodness no broken arms or legs as a result  

Hope you all made the most of the great weather looks like its all change from tomorrow onwards.  

Boo
xxx


----------



## Ctv

It is quiet! And now looks like it's about to rain.
Hope everyone doing ok.
I have my lining scan on Friday and fingers crossed it's good for FET next Tuesday.
Had a horrible day at work today  and with all the drugs in my system I really thought I was going to start crying in front of everyone...but managed to put on my big girl pants and think about lovely acupuncture tomorrow.
Hope no one minds me being on this thread, there doesn't seem to be any current cyclers actvity at the moment.
Have a great week everyone - at least Monday is behind us!


----------



## duckybun

Hey ladies,

Sport I've been AWOL, that job last week was mental! In a funny way I was really gla out tx hadn't worked because there's no way I'd have been putting in the ridiculous hours we did if I'd been pg. I ended up on Saturday night lying on the floor of the bathroom in the apartment I was in for the week with my feet in the bottom of the shower and cold water running to try and get the swelling down! They were so sore from the pressure blusters I had from runnin around for days on end that I had to take a tramadol to get to sleep!!!

Ctv, don't be silly about worrying about posting on here, the more the merrier, and we're all here to support eachother no matter what stage we're at, so just you keep posting  sorry to hear you had a wobble earlier, the drugs do funny things to your head so I wouldn't worry. Is it te rfc or origin you're at? (My memory's atrocious  )

Boo, sounds like a good night out, I wouldn't trust myself on a trampoline sober let alone half cut! Well don't for coming off without any injuries! I once broke my ankle playing golf  

Jillyhen, rant away, GPs nurses don't hae a clue when it comes to half the bloods we need to get done for IF. The last time I was in I had to spell antimullerian and explain that it way anything to do with malaria! Also had a barney with the receptionist last week who have me my 'results' from all the bloods I had done for the argc, she'd printed a sheet that said normal for them all..... I had to fight the bit out to get the actual results  

Justone, sorry I didn't get to see you last week, the hours we had to put in we're insane, I ended up working till 3 am on Thursday flat out so not much chance of chilling out over a wee coffee, but ill be back up next Tuesday if you fancy it, and I won't be working so ill definitely be able to make firm arrangements 

Mags, well done on joining slimming world. Not that I think you need to lose any weight in the first place 

alfiesmum, how are things going with serum? Have you had any word about when you'll be likely to travel? I still haven't finished your book, but planning a big reading session when I get back from England this weekend.

Hope, when do you start DRing? 

AFM, last week was mad, I'm slowly recovering but I'm across in England now till Friday on another job an then To London next Thursday for our appointment with lister and argc.... Been really bad this last week though and haven't been looking after myself at all, I'm afraid the stress of work got me smokin last week for the first time in nearly two years! It was the only thing I could do to stop myself going insane but now I'm wondering should I delay our next treatment for a couple of months to give my poor wee eggies a chance to recover. I feel like in a way after our bfn I've rebelled against all the saintly eating and stuff as it didn't make any difference but smoking is taking it wayyyyy too at in the opposite direction and now I'm feeling guilty...  

X
Ducky


----------



## duckybun

Oops sorry for the essay...


----------



## Ctv

Poor you Ducky - you work sounds insane. You deserve to treat yourself. feels like years can just pass by "being good" for treatment/impending treatment/future treatment.
I am at RFC unfortunately. Would have liked to have done my final fresh cycle at GCRM but family illness meant couldn't risk travel, so started at origin but they had power cut on day off egg collection so was shunted to RFC and ended up with frozen embryos there. Trying to move those was turning into an expensive logistical nightmare so ended up staying put. Not having a very good feeling about any of this..and this will be our last go as am mid forties now       but trying to stay positive and give it the best I have.
Hope everyone else is well and good luck for your visit to lister/AGRC - all reports from there are great.


----------



## ritchiem

Good luck Ctv , hope it all goes well for you.

Been there and done that Ducky after the failed IVF and buying our house in November and I felt exactly the same as you.
However like you I had the reality check and stopped it. Thankfully I gave myself more of a hard time than DP did. Thank you for the compliment. I want to get lower on my weight and sustain it for the adoption medical.

I think after all that you have been through sometimes you need to let go for a while, and then you reign it in  

Your work sounds  hectic, so hopefully it calms down and you get a good response from the hospitals.

Justone, not long to go now.... Nearly there.

Jillyhen, any news for you?

Boo, how's things with you? Working away? Trampolining sounds fun 

Alfiesmum, hope all is going well for you.

Hi to all you other ladies reading in.

All quiet with me, we have to fill in another set of docs for Carrick trust for adoption. So just waiting on the info.

Night 

Mags x


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

Sorry not been on here for a week!!  Duckybun, my goodness you sound knackered!!  and dont worry about treating yourself or indulging as life would be very boring if we didnt!!!  It will make no difference!!  Hope you are taking it easier this week!!  But get the jobs out of the way and concentrate on the lister after that.  Hugs, hopefully see you soon xx

BOO - glad you liked portadown, where did you go??  though there is only about 2 places, hope you enjoyed zios

Jillyhen - raging!!  I hate the NHS!!!  not much else I can say, as it never gets any better!!!  

Ctv - glad you have joined us xx

Justone - hi, hope all is ok with you, hugs.

Hopex - hi to you to, hugs xx

Hi to everyone else I have missed.

AFM - last week was mental, I had a throat infection and DS was out of sorts so we where off WED & Thrus so lovely day sitting in sun.  My throat was in agony but got pencillian and all better now.  We went campning at weekend in a campervan so it was lovely and the weather was superb, loved doing nothing lol.. DS had a ball.  My P has now came and went so now just waiting on further instrucitons from Peny, its getting close.... end of June probably.  slight sore head whilst down regging but nothing else.  Been hitting crossfit to get myself in best shape possible before athens so that has kept me occupied.  Last wk I got a letter from the RVH asking me to contact another consultant re my recent m/s pathology report, Of course I got all panicked and wondered what was wrong..... then suddenly it hit me, I had a natural m/c in may..... the letter was referring to the m/c in had in DEC!!!!!  What!!!!  I called and was rather abrupt and was told my results had come back on the 16th Feb but where only being followed up now..... I told the DR secretary what was happening at the moment and my plans and she said she would get the DOC to call me......... and Im still waiting....... I hate the NHS!!!!!  Of course what I think is that another DR who we know has got the results and didnt pass them on  So going to call and shout today again........Rant over!!!!

Anyway off to do some work now, then belfast to get my iphone fixed, client apt at 4, then gym at 7.30 tonight and 10 in morning...... I am exhausted adn its only a wednesday!!!

Hugs everyone, you are a fab bunch xxxx


----------



## Ctv

thanks Alfiesmum and Mags for the good wishes - I should have started posting months ago instead of lurking!
Good luck at Serum - they seem to get amazing results, and it sounds like they really care about each individual case, unlike some other places we know 
Anyway, past the hump of the week, roll on the weekend!
xx


----------



## Ctv

Scan at RFC this morning showed good lining...but large polyp   
Now waiting to hear if cycle is cancelled, then hysteroscopy and polyp removal, or if they think I should still go ahead. Not the news I was expecting to hear this morning.


----------



## ritchiem

Sorry to hear Ctv. Fingers crossed you get some good news   

Big hugs  

Ladies I hope you have a lovely weekend.

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Ctv, sorry to hear you had a ****ty day   I don't know what the protocol is with polyps found in scans so can't advise, but I can tell you that I was told on my transfer day that I had a cervical polyp by dr t, which turned out to not be a polyp at all! It was scar tissue from a cone biopsy years ago. Don't know if that's relevant at all to your situation, but at the end of the day I guess if you do have a polyp it's better out than in if it was going to interfere with implantation. X

Everybody else   too knackered for personals, but hope you're all having a lovely Friday night 

Xx
Ducky


----------



## Boo333

Hello

How is everyone?

Ctv hope you get good news and your ok to continue have your cycle.  

Ducky hope you've had a relaxing weekend to recover. Don't beat yourself too much about being bad I don't think even a wee smoke will effect your cycle.  Good luck for Thursday it's so exciting that your heading over to London I'm sure you'll be very impressed.

Alfiesmum lucky you getting out camping in that fab weather, where's it gone now? How'd you get on when you called Dr back.  There are unbelievable.  Zio's was lovely good was great.  I don't even know the name of the place we ended up in Portadown. I know there was a kebab shop nearby because I ended up with doner on chips! Not long til your heading away have you got any dates?

Jillyhen how was Killarney this weekend?  Are you heading off the see Robbie next weekend?  Did you hear anything back from Sw yet.  Send me a text when you want your quote and i'll give you a call and check the price for you. 

Mags can't believe your going to SW don't think you need to lose anything!! 

Justone how are you?

Hello Magicbaby and everyone else looking in. 

DH away to play golf so I need to get a bit of cleaning done while he's away.  Fingers crossed the good weather comes back soon I think we've had enough rain for now.

Take care.
Boo
xxx


----------



## Ctv

Thanks Boo. Sounds like you were in Bennett's or McConvilles in Portadown - McC's is the old bar with lots of snugs. They are both midway between Zio and the kebab place!

Had a scan with Prof McClure this morning, confirms there is a polyp but only 8mm. Doesn't think it will cause a problem, he offered delay and hysteroscopy etc but said personally he would go ahead, so I have decided to not worry about it and put it in the hands of the experts (and fate!), so ET sched for Tuesday. Now I have to pray that they survive the thaw.. 

If anyone is in the position where they simply can't travel for treatment I can't recommend Prof McClure highly enough, very kind, very professional and responds to emails very quickly, which is so reassuring.

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend. Not looking forward to the work commute tomorrow with all this G8 nonsense. Already police cars on every bridge on the M1...
Enjoy your Sunday evening


----------



## justone

Good morning *limboladies*
Hope this fine  morning finds you all well. 
*ctv* Sending you lots of    for ET today! 
*Boo333* No more cleaning for you now that the nice  weather has returned! Any more mad nights out recently? Wouldn't mind a go on the trampoline myself...   
*Duckybun* Are you about the city today? I'm with my GP this morning and don't have to return to work until 11.50 if you fancy meeting up again for a wee cup of tea/coffee... Well done on your very well publicised work recently. Definitely sounds like your hard work paid off.   
*Alfiemum* How are you getting on now honeybunch? When are you heading away for your tx?   
*Jillyhen* Have you recovered from your weekend away? Love it down there but it's a looooong drive.   
*ritchiem* How are you finding SW? Hope the good weather isn't tempting you too much with icecream/barbecues, Pimms, Rose wine etc etc.   
 to everyone else.   
*AFM* Visited new place of work yesterday. Went well. New colleagues very nice. 100% different to my current job. Will have a lot of prep to do before I start there. Looking forward to it. See it as a new challenge. Still got no word back from other interview.     
DH and I went to see 'The Mouse Trap' last night. Performance ruined for us by no. of things eg. mobile phones ringing, people talking, eating, drinking during it, people arriving late, leaving early...       Demolished a large packet of Maltesers at the interval!!!    
Only 8 and 1/2 days left of my current job. Lots of politicing going on in the place. When I'm asked what I think, I smile and say, 'Frankly my dear....' and let them finish the oft-quoted phrase for themselves... 
Heading out on Fri night with close work pals. Need to get myself something nice to wear and get my hair done too... 
Must run. Take care!


----------



## Ctv

Thanks Justone - hope the last 8 days go smoothly and quickly and all the best for your new job - onwards and upwards!
Hope everyone else has had a chance to enjoy that blink of sun, lovely.
I am just home from RFC/acupuncture - 2 x 7 cells back in. Felt sick calling RFC this morning to see if they thawed, and had to keep phoning from 10am until 20 past to get someone to pick up the phone - so stressed! But good news in the end. Now praying at lease one of them sticks 

Have a great evening everyone - i am off to sofa now to watch Magic Mike


----------



## Boo333

Hi Justone not long to go now! Your new place sounds great.  It'll be good experience too for when you apply for other jobs.  Fingers crossed you hear something good about your last interview.  Enjoy your night out on Friday.  Just what you need to blow off some steam.  

Ctv congratulations on your ET!!  That's great news.    Magic mike is just the ticket to relax and unwind  
I think it might have been McConvilles.  Is Bennetts across the road?  think we popped in there but it was full of wee teeny bops.


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

How are we all??

ctv, hope your wee embies snuggle in tight.
Boo, it shouldn't be 2 long now for your golden ticket to arrive,
justone you are def on the countdown now.. Is this the job in foyle you are chatting about?
Ducky hows things?
Alfiesmum, what the craic??

Not much happening with me had a fabulous weekend in Killarney planiing on going again next year all being well. Hubbu is heading away with the boys to the highland show in Edinburgh, im well jel its always a brill weekend.. Oh I cant forget im off to see the delightful Robbie Williams next tues with my best friend im soooo excited..
I also got my bloods done again 3rd time lucky the treatment nurse had to ring haematology to fond out which bottles they should be in.. Fingers crossed they are ok this time so that we can see Dr Moohan..
Jillyhen


----------



## Ctv

Thanks Jillyhen - I had to fake a bad back at work today to avoid lifting 35kg of labrador! I hope all goes well with your bloods, I know you have really been through tough times with your treatment, best of luck for the next stages.
Yes Boo that would have been McConvilles which is much nicer. The best snug is the one on the right when you go in, it has a wee hatch door to the bar where they pass your drinks through! 
Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the sunny evening - can't believe Friday is the longest day!


----------



## duckybun

Morning ladies!

Ctv, hope the dreaded 2ww isn't driving you too barmy   keeping my fingers crossed for you, when is OTD?

Jillyhen, did you get your bloods sorted? I went down to collect printouts of all my results on Wednesday to take over to London and found out that one had been sent to the royal in the wrong tube and they hadn't bothered to tell anyone so I didn't have that result... Useful! Have fun at Robbie on Tuesday  

Justone, how many days left till you can skip out the door? If I were you I'd pick the most outrageously loud and colourful outfit and put flowers in my hair for the last day, but that's just me!

Boo, sounds like you've been having fun  I'm starting to get excited for your upcoming golden ticket, it surely can't be too long coming now  

Alfiesmum, hope you're totally recovered from your throat infection, it always sucks more being sick when the weathers nice. Did you ever get any answers from the dr about why you were getting called about the mc last dec so late in the game? It's unbelievable how long it takes for things to work their way through the system in the nhs, actually its pretty disgusting.... On a more positive note though, any word from penny?

Mags, how's tricks Hun?

Zemer, you still reading? How are you keeping? Hope alls well  

AFM, well went to london own Thursday and had a brilliant consultation at the lister, the doctor was amazing, really engaging, took and interest, listened to our history, asked loads of question, was very very good. Then we went to the ARGC.. The consultant was awful! Couldn't have given a flying F... He actually leant back at one point and put his feet up, and had the charisma of a wet fish.... Heads melted, I really want to go to the ARGC as I'm convinced there are immune issues and the lister weren't all that keen on doing a full array of tests, although said they would if we wanted it, but the consultant just didn't give me the impression they would treat them as aggressively as the ARGC would. Also, got results back from serum and we've tested positive for urea plasma, and they've said there's an imbalance in the natural good bacteria which means I've got a chronic candida infection. So basically we decided to go to ARGC and ask for a different consultant, but wouldn't hesitate in recommending the lister... Also lister did a n in depth SA and if you remember from our rfc cycle they told us dh's sample had died off overnight leading to our poor fertilisation rate. Lister said out motility was 98% after 24 hrs.  Makes you wonder.....

X
Ducky


----------



## Ctv

Wow Ducky, your visit to London sounds amazing. It's a shame we have to travel to get decent treatment - but that sounds totally worth the travel and the ££. When will you get started? Wishing you all the luck in the world - this is your time  

Justone - I'm guessing you are in the last few days now!! Good luck!

My OTD is Tues July 2nd    14 days after trnsfer of d3 embryos - I know i could test earlier in theory but am already terrified about the thought of testing at all. Have been fine so far as busy and quite stressful at work so I have actually forgotten about it most of time!! Am keeping busy with marathon housework and doing my taxes. And I'm taking my mum To Rod Stewart on Weds for her bday - hope the embies enjoy that!!
My last three 2wws were all off work and "taking it easy" and overthinking., this time as just doing what I normally do but no lifting and no exercise apart from walking th dog. Part of me wants it to go quickly, another part wants it to never end - If I test negative this is the end of the road for us, and I need to start working on our life...although I will probably still be desperately ttc naturally every month until I hit menopause 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone, it's a bit grey and damp here..
xx


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi my lovelies!!!

Sorry ive been AWOl but things seem so busy!!!  

justone - not long now!!!!  hope you hold 2 fingers up when you leave lol, new pastures new opportunities, we are all here for you hun xxxx 

Boo - hoping you get your golden ticket soon, wont be long!!  am sure you are waiting each day and counting down!!

Jillyhen - what a social life lol, you look like youve been having great fun, so glad sometimes we just need to enjoy ourselves!! hope your bloods are good this time xx

Duckybun - soo glad lister went ok, and as for the other guy dont know what to say  such a hard decision deciding where to go??  NI is so far behind its unreal!! hope your experience with serum was good.  and in relation to the RVH and your DH results im sorry to say it does not surprise me, as when we compared my dh results to someone else, they where practically the same!!!!  makes you wonder indeed!!! 

CTV - hi great to see you join us xx

AFM - sorry ive not been on here, the last few wks have been hectic, ive started the gym and in fact think its taking over lol!!!  though to be honest its such a welcome relief from 24hrs a day thinking fertility as i feel great and so much more relaxed than I have done in wks.  Though my body hurts and I never seem to sit down lol.  still on my downreg, had lining measured yest 0.44mm so not sure if thats good for now or not??/ so waiting on peny to reply??  had intralipids last wk so thats that done!  I think I need a wk off to sort this all out but with being self employed thats not an option and trying toget as much work doen before I go to athens.  Still no dates yet so just waiting on word from Peny.  Have family over from canada so have been on the go since last wed night with them so I am pretty much ready to fall asleep now at my desk lol.....Have toured the North west all weekend and ate my way around the north coast lol.

So hopefully keep you all posted and hopefully word back from peny, scared that my lining is not thickening as it should  but will see.

Hugs


----------



## Boo333

Hello ladies

I have just been lurking for a while so thought it's time I had a catch up.

Alfiemum - you are making me feel sooo guilty with all your exercise.  I'm a lazy cow!  Sounds like you had a great time with your family up on the North coast.  Shouldn't be too long now until you hear from Penny and you'll be all set to go. 

CTV not long til OTD!   Hope you enjoyed Rod Stewart with your mum.

Ducky how are you?  Have you decided to go with ARGC?  Hope you get a better consultant.  SA results certainly do make you wonder what they were talking about??

Jillyhen how'd you get on seeing Robbie? I'm sure you had a great time.  Did you get your blood results yet?

Justone not long now and your free.  On to bigger and better things.  How did you get on your wee night out?

AFM - not much to report still waiting and waiting and waiting..... I so fed up thinking about starting treatment every day.  Wish I could just get started.  Seems the closer it gets the longer it takes.  But sure what can I do about it (except wait). Hoping DH comes home soon he's away playing golf as usual and I am starving!  Will be take away for tea again tonight.

Take care.  Hello to everyone else looking in. 

Boo


----------



## duckybun

Hey everyone

Boo, can't be too much longer now   the waiting in unbearable but just think about all the practice your getting in for your 2ww! You'll be a pro   hope dh turned up in time for dinner x

Alfiesmum, we're not going to recognise youths next time we see you by the sounds of things, you'll have transformed into Wonder Woman with perfectly toned everything (and a wee bump to go with it ) just wanted to say with regards to your lining, I'm not sure how it works with a donor egg cycle but during my last tx I was really worried about my lining at the start, but it only starts to thicken when you're a good few days into your cycle and as you're still down regging I think it's fine that its thin. Mine rocketed the last couple of days and from being worried for the whole first week of stimming I ended up with 16mm! Email penny though and put your mind at rest properly. X

Ctv, one week down one to go, glad you're keeping yourself busy and not stressing too much. I totally understand where you're coming from about the 2ww. It's so hard to balance you're head between wanting to know and not wanting it to be over... Head melter, hang in there x

Jillyhen, did dh come back from Edinburgh in one piece? 

Mags, how's it all going?

Justone, do we get to do the bananas dancing yet for yourself day?     there's a couple to get you in the mood. I have this image in my head of you skipping out the door and dancing down the road lol 

AFM... Dh has decided we're going to the argc... They're not the best at gettin back to you though and I'm ready a bit offed at lack of response to emails, I'm trying really hard not to put myself off them though as once I've taken a notion it really sticks and I have to be able to put complete faith in them when it comes to it. I start my monitoring cycle next week so bloods day 1 and then fly over mid cycle for a scan   just want to get started!!!

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

Good luck with ARGC and your cycle- everything crossed for you and DH. Patience is a virtue apparently     

I'm just keeping my head down, working away and getting stuff done to the house. Still going to SW with DP- going well.

Hello to all you other ladies- good luck Alfiesmum, Boo hope your golden ticket comes soon. Justone are you nearly there yet? Jillyhen- hope your time in Scotland was good, any news on your assessment  yet?

I'm heading over to my sisters next weekend for early birthday celebrations - it will be lovely to see her and the kids again.

Have a good week guys 

Mags x


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi Grils

No more updates here, lining should be more than it is    so on max progynova from monday and hoping that does the trick.

I have arranged to get a scan tomo morn at 8am to check lining!!  what a hassle that was!!  in the end had to ask a favour from a friend and dont like doing that but at £300 from Three Five 2 I didnt have much choice!!  Dont you hate NI, there really is no one to help and no one wants to know when you mention you are going abroad!!!  Hopefully It will be ok and I will then get dates for Greece!!! going to be a quick get away i expect!

So tomo will tell, hadnt even thought about lining!!!!  As this is my first time its all new but feeling very worried!!

Anyway its been a 12 hr day and im knackered!!  trying to get all finished in work incase I have to do to athens at beginning of week and I dont want any hassle!

Hugs everyone xxx


----------



## duckybun

Alfiesmum,   can't believe 352 were looking for 300 quid for a scan, that's shocking!!! Sending you lots of   for the progynova to do its thing. I take it you emailed peny after your last message. Take lots o hot baths and keep a hot water bottle on your belly too, its supposed to increase blood flow to your bits 
Get the kettle on and get that hot water bottle on, good luck for the morning, rooting for you xxx

X
Ducky


----------



## justone

Hi everyone
Have been lurking a wee bit lately and not posting, sorry  
Willl catch up with you all properly in the next few days.
Finish work today...        All over the place emotionally....
Sending you all massive


----------



## Ctv

Good luck with scan Alfiesmum - praying for good news for you this morn  
Justone - hope you get through today ok,  get you feet up tonight and chill! 

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all
Just posting now!! iPhone being a nightmare!!
Scan this morn lining now at 5.6mm so has grown but slowly!! Ahhh!!!!
So have to have another scan Monday.  Doing everything I can this weekend to help it. Surely I'm not going to fall at first hurdle!!!! I've basically got to get it over 7mm!!! ET next sat!!!

Lying on sofa with hot water bottle, thanks for the tip xx


----------



## Ctv

Hot water bottle perfect Alfiesmum! I had similar problem at FET last year and am sure they told me that it can grow 1mm per day so you should have plenty of time. Acupuncture good for lining too if you are able to go? Sharon Campbell at Synergy in Belfast is wonderful!

I have AF like cramps    would love hot water bottle on tum but it's on feet instead to keep my uterus warm! Am hoping that helps , right now I would do ANYTHING to make this work!!  

Hope everyone has a great weekend, and hope you are ok after today Justone xx


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi thanks ctv
I'm pill popping vitamins & doing everything. Go to accu guy in Portadown but he's away now on hols for 2 weeks. So might try Sharon for Monday. I've had 4 sessions the last 2weeks & am on aspirin , clexane & John Bowen herbs for blood flow..... Stress! 
Even exercising like I've never done before!! Just think my uterus battered with all the m/c I've had!! But hoping with the extra dose progynova works!!! Can't even book flights to serum until I get scan Monday! 

Off to Belfast today shopping to destress & forget about it all!!! 

Hugs lovelies xxx


----------



## Boo333

Hi Busybees 

Alfiemum hope you had a great time shopping.   for your scan tomorrow Im sure you'll see your lining has thinkened up nicely and you'll be all set for Greece.  There's no doubt your doing all you can.  I'm sure its just a wee blip.  Can't believe £300 for scan.

Ctv good luck for OTD. Not long now. Good on you for not testing early don't think I could wait.  

Hey Justone hope your ok.  It'll take you a wee while to adjust.  You're meant for bigger and better things. 

Duckybun once your cycle starts your back on the rollercoaster.  It will be no time until your putting your feet up for 2ww!  How often will be back and forward to London one you get started?

Mags have a great time over at your sisters.  Glad to hear things are going well with SW.

Jillyhen - have you recovered from Robbie yet?  Did you get blood results?

Can't believe its July tomorrow.  The flippin weather needs realise its summer.  I've busy week this week in work can't wait to bank holiday to get long weekend! 

Take care everyone 
Speak soon
Boo
xxx


----------



## Ctv

Thanks Boo. I don't think I will hold out much longer, very crampy and trace of pink today..looking like it's over.
If it's the same tomorrow then I will test then, gives me an extra day to get myself together before back to work.
Sorry for the me post. Feeling very down today.
love to all
xx


----------



## Ctv

Good luck for scan tomorrow Alfiesmum - hope you are off to sunny Greece soon!!


----------



## Alfiemum28

Ctv-don't panic cramps & pink are also a good sign!!! Implantation !!! You just can never tell, think positive thoughts xxx hugs xxxx


----------



## duckybun

Ctv, don't give up just yet, let it play out and see where it all lands before you right it off.   sending you positivity xxx

Alfiesmum, will be concentrating hard tomorrow sending you nice thick chunks of positive vibes! I really hope the scan shows another good few mm's for you.

Xx
Ducky


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

7.1mm this morn, yeh!!!  so just waiting on email from peny. Hopefully sunny athens here I come!!

and I now hate brazil nuts lol.... and protein!!!  will want to be a veggie after all of this....  But it seems to be doing the trick and loving lying on the sofa with a hot water bottle!!  lazy....  

In work now trying to get all finished!!  grr self employed.

Keep you all posted and thanks everyone for all your thoughts, means a lots xx


----------



## duckybun

Alfiesmum! Yay!!


----------



## Ctv

Great news Alfiesmum!! Well done, and best of luck for next stage. 

I am such a wimp, I didn't test this morning 
OTD is tomorrow.Still cramps and sore lower back, no more pink. Decided to just bury my head in the sand and be pupo for one more day 

Hope everyone is enjoying Monday....going to be a wet one tomorrow!
cxx


----------



## Ctv

Negative for us I'm afraid.  
Hoping for better news for all of you xx


----------



## ritchiem

Sorry to hear Ctv

Thinking of you and sending hugs      

I hope all you other  ladies are doing well. Alfiesmum- good luck. Ducky good luck too with your next cycle. Justone, hope you are enjoying your well deserved time off. Boo, hope you hear good news soon.

Limbo, If you are reading in- hope you are well.

Surprise follow up letter from Dr Hunter. I have an apt with him in August. Will probably be a check up on the Endo.

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Evening ladies,

Ctv, I'm so sorry you didn't get your bfp this time round. Take some time to grieve, it's such a hard journey. If I wasn't on the run up to our next cycle i'd suggest meeting up and going on the lash! Failing a good night out I suggest cracking open a bottle of vino with you hubby and getting laid into it. Nothing quite as cathartic as sobbing into a couple of glasses of wine to help get over things. Hugs to you xxx

Mags, its hard to know what dr hunter will say in your follow up, probably not a great deal more than his usual, go to the office license on your way home and get down to it with a couple I glasses of wine in you! I kid you not he's said that to us on more than one occasion! 

Alfiesmum


----------



## ritchiem

I know Ducky

I don't have high expectations of the apt to be honest- the wine part sounds good though       

We will see.

Heading to bed soon as its been a hectic few days in work- good luck in London   

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi Everyone

ctv - big hugs   I'm really sorry it didn' t work out for you.

alfiemum yeah!! Any word from Peny on when you're heading over?

Hello everyone else - get your shorts and vest tops out the summer's on its way.


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Hi Scarlett, welcome onboard, hopefully you won't have too long to wait before you get your letter. Is this your first go?

Boo, there is no way I'm exposing myself in a pair of shorts are you    I need to seriously take a leaf out of alfiesmum's book and get my **** back down the gym  Did you get more quotes for the endometrial scratch? It really does look like its worth doing.

Ctv, how are you doing?  

Alfiesmum, well, are all the flights booked and bikini packed? 

Jillyhen, hope you're keeping well and everything with the adoption is plodding along well. Did you ever manage to get all the bloods stuff sorted with your gp?

Justone, I hope you're enjoying some free time and chilling out in the sun. How was your last day in the end? 

AFM, day 1bloods done yesterday for our monitoring cycle and then off to London next Thursday for immunes testing and mid cycle scan. Also got a letter today from the consult a the lister, it was a copy of one they'd sent to my gp with recommendations for our next cycle... I et the rfc don't do that! They've recommended clexane so hopefully I should be able to get my very lovely gp to prescribe it to us so we don't had to pay for it at the argc privately.... Every penny counts now!

X
Ducky


----------



## Ctv

Thanks everyone - being back at work has helped keep me going. And I am planning to have some counselling - has anyone used the one rec by RFC?
Meant to be a good weekend! We are heading for a family wedding in Donegal, I will have a few drinkies but plan to take it easy, no one knows about our treatment and am worried will get drunk and emotional and make total show of myself  

Alfiesmum - huge hugs and best wishes for Serum - I have such a good feeling about them ! 
Ducky - it's all happening quickly for you too - the plan sounds so thorough, you aren't dealing with amateurs any more!!! Good luck 
Scarlett - hope Mr Postie arrives soon - will you be at RFC?
Boo - get the sunscreen on for the weekend!

Wish I had the courage to post last year - you have all been a great help to me - thank you


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ctv

I think that you are more than overdue a lovely weekend. Have a good time at the wedding.

The whole IVF roller coaster really does take its toll, so just have some quality time with your other half.

There are a lot of us on here that have experienced similar and the girls are brilliant in their support and encouragement.

Have a lovely weekend ladies 

Mags z


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

Ctv - hugs Hun, I'm soo sorry, it's so heartbreaking, it takes its toll on both of you . We are all here for you!!   ^hugme

Scarlett!!! Welcome Hun xx still no word?? Am sure you are raging!! You have had a long wait, hope you both good xx  

Hi duckybun, boo, jillyhen, ritchiem, just one & every1 else xxxxx


Thanks everyone for their wishes, I'm currently lying on the bed eating a bun lol!!! Greek pastries are not for the faint hearted!!! Arrived Friday & decided to pop into clinic to get peny to do a scan (that's what I love about serum it's so informal) she treated me with one of her big hugs. She's an amazing lady!!  Lining now 8.5 she seems happy enough so hopefully a bit more by Monday. It's hot here but nice breeze & few clouds! Trying nit to get burnt as doxy antibiotics can make you burn easy! So trying not to be like the usually tourist & strip of for 10hrs bathing!! So just doing about 4 hrs by pool lol!! eT mon morn, getting intralioids first.. Donor has 7 eggs so hoping for 3 put back!! Meeting a girl from Tyrone tomo, small world lol... Here on my own so now getting bored!! Missing DS &DH :-( but at £480 last min flight was too expensive but feel I know athens well enough to come on my own!! 

Keep you posted xxx


----------



## duckybun

Alfiesmum!!!! I didn't realise you went over yesterday, I'd've texted you yesterday if I'd known!!!
Can't believe you're having et on Monday, its all come round so quickly. Wishing you all the luck Hun, (just don't just it all up  ). When are you getting back?

Hi everyone else, hope you're all enjoying the sun.

Xx
Ducky


----------



## Boo333

Hello lovely ladies

Isn't the weather fab! It's great to finally get a bit of sunshine.

Alfiemum good luck for tomorrow.  See if you can get Peny to come and work in NI for a year. lol  She sounds amazing.

Duckybun the shorts are only for the back garden not for public view.  

I had family funeral yesterday. Step dad passed away on Tues.  He was alcholic and Mum and him were separated but she still visited him and was with him when he died.  It was horrible seeing mum so upset at funeral yesterday.  Takes a lot out of you emotionally.

Hope everyone is well.  Enjoy the rest of your sunny weekend.  

Boo
xxx


----------



## duckybun

boo, sorry to hear about your step dad 
X


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello everyone.

Sorry ive been a bit awol..

Ctv im so sorry to hear your news.    

Boo sorry to hear of your loss.

Ducky hows things , when do you start treatment?

Alfiesmum gosh its all go for you, good luck in the morning.

Ritchiem how you doing?
Justone hows things?

Not much craic with me, bloods have finally got sorted and have been faxed to Dr Moohan so hopefully it wont be long waiting to hear from him. Adoption is going so slowly, still no word from the social workers re the home assessment, I thought the waiting game for ivf was bad.
Heading over to see my sister on Wednesday night and im so looking forward to seeing her.
Jillyhen x


----------



## duckybun

Hey ladies,

Jillyhen good to hear from you stranger!! 

I just popped on to say a massive good luck to alfiesmum. I hope it all goes beautifully tomorrow, do you know how many embies they are transferring? Huge hugs and loads of dancing bananas xxx            

X
Ducky


----------



## Ctv

Good luck Alfiesmum!!!  Hope you have a smooth transfer and enjoy being pupo!!  

Jillyhen best of luck wth your adoption process, sounds painfully slow but will be worth it.

Boo, sorry for your loss 

Ducky lots of luck for next part of your treatment in London  

Scarlett hope the postie comes soon!
Ritchiem, hope all good with you

Enjoy the sun everyone
xx


----------



## justone

Hi *limbolovelies*
So sorry *Ctv* to hear of your recent  Hope you're being good to yourself. Sending you lots of   
So sorry *Boo* to hear of your loss. Hope you and your family find some kind of solace in the passing of your stepdad. RIP.   
 *Alfiemum* on your ET yesterday. Hope it all went well. Safe flight home!   
*ritchiem* Glad to hear that you have finally got word from Dr. H. You'll never find the time flying in between now and your appt.   
*duckybun* Am sure you're excited heading off to London on Thurs. Hopefully this time is your time.   
*Jillyhen* Am sure you can't wait to head off to England again tomorrow. Have a lovely time with your DS and her family.   
*scarlett* The time will fly between now and your tx cycle in Sept. Let us know when you get your golden ticket.   
 to anyone I might have missed.   
*AFM* Last day at work passed without incident. Made 'peace' with the  maiden... Went for interview last week for another full-time permanent job on a higher salary scale than I was previously on and guess what!!! I actually got it!!!       So begin new job at the end of next month. Will be popping back in and out of my old place of work frequently as part of my new job. Mad or what?   
Enjoying the lovely weather. No hols planned. Might pop down to the West of Ireland for a few days to catch up with family and friends. Would love a city break somewhere like London or Budapest! Like nothing better than to sit al fresco sipping wine and people watching... 
More from me later.


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one from me, I'm cream crackered from a long day of travelling.

Alfiesmum      hope you're back home and safely ensconced on the sofa. Will you be taking some time off work or keeping yourself busy?

Scarlett, yay to you letter arriving! When do you start?      

Justone, I hope I'm sending texts to the right number for you! I'm delighted for you about the new job, after all that stress you've ended out well and truly on top, good things most definitely do come to those who wait (let's hope that rings true for us all on the babydust front through what ever means it takes too!)


X
Ducky


----------



## Boo333

Hi Ladies

I can't believe the weather we are having.  Hope you are all out and about enjoying it.

Ducky how did you'r scan go? When do you think you'll be getting started on drugs? 

Scarlett so glad the waiting is finally over for you. Plus I know I'm not for behind you!

Justone congratulations on the new job that's brilliant news.  It really has worked out for the best  

Alfiemum hope ET went well and your feeling good. You'll be nearly half way through 2ww by now.  

Hello to everyone else hope you're all well. CTV, Jillyhen, Mags, Magicbaby and everyone else looking in.

I'm off to walk the dog before it gets too hot and really need to do some house work.  I've haven't done anything all week with being out enjoying the good weather.

Take care 
Boo
xxx


----------



## happy girl

Hi want to ask if anyone has been allowed treatment without their weight being at the correct level.  I am in limbo because of this and trying hard but not losing weight quickly.


----------



## ritchiem

Hi happy girl 

I'm sorry i can't help you here but didn't want to ignore your post. Good luck with the weight loss  
I hope it call goes your way.

Hi Ducky, hope everything is going well with you and your treatment in London. How are you getting on?

Boo, good to see you are taking advantage if the gorgeous weather and getting loads of exercise Ruth your doggies.

Alfiesmum fingers crossed all is good with you  

Jillyhen, any news on the adoption front yet?

Justone congrats on the new job- hope you are enjoying the summer  hols!

Hi Limbo, Ctv and Magicbaby if you are reading in.

Afm I went at the start of the month to see my sister and her family- had a ball . Really enjoyed it. My sister didnt get a look in with her 2 all weekend:0). Still doing SW- lost 8lbs so far. My birthday is coming up so first will be out the window   No news re adoption front yet. So just a waiting game. Follow up apt soon with Dr Hunter  

Hope you are all having a good week and enjoy the weekend.

Night x


----------



## happy girl

thanks will keep trying


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

Sorry been AWOL!! I'm away for a few days & the 3G network is a nightmare as is trying to catch up on an iPhone!!

Tomo is my test date but tested this lunchtime, it's a BFP!!!!!!! Yeh!! I think I knew but had to be sure!

It's funny how things change I waited 2 he's before telling DP, I've been here so many times that the excitement I feel left me many m/c ago. This is now when I panic, everyone has there own situation & drama, mine is getting past the 8 wks stage with a growing baby!! Ill now dread the scans & those words "are you sure your dates ate right"??  But I am hoping the DE can solve what's going in, it's suspected it's a thrombo issue as I have mthfr & factor V & something else!  I'm not sounding ungrateful I just want to tell me wee DS that he is finally getting a sibling  but life had taught me a hard lesson & I won't be telling him until I get past that stage.

I'm hoping & praying with all my heart that this time  we can get a we bambino as I'm nearing the end of giving up!!

Anyway enough self pity!! I'm am really pleased & am going to try to relax @ enjoy every moment if it. Ill get my hcg done Monday so hoping for high numbers as want twinnes lol 

Hugs xxx


----------



## Ctv

OMG Alfiesmum!!!!!!!!!!! Am absolutely delighted for you!!! Well done, I wish I knew how to make the little dancing icons! Such great news for the weekend, will be keeping you in my thoiughts and prayers to get you past the 8wk stage, but I have a good feeling for you!!! You have made my day   

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all enjoying the insane weather
Ducky hope your monitoring cycle going well.
Boo hope your letter comes soon.
Jilly hope you getting closer to adoption
Justone hope you are enjoying some time off in sun before new job!
RitchieM, Scarlett and other regulars hello and happy weekend.
We are doing ok and getting on with stuff. 
My aunt is just home from pilgrimage to Medujorge and there is a chapel there for people trying to conceive so she lit candles for us and is having a mass for us there! Well we;ve tried the scientific route so maybe it's time to let some greater power work for us!?! I'm going to share any positive energy from this with all of you!


----------



## penny48

Congrates Alfiesmum, I have been lurking on the serum thread, so glad you got a BFP!!! hope the little beans stick for you.  I am heading to serum on thurs for a hysto to get ready to cycle in September.  We had a really bad cycle at the royal last month and cant wait to get out to see penny again and try for our little baby xx


----------



## Alfiemum28

Thanks penny & ctv, I am calmly excited!!! Will get hcg done Monday so hopefully that will confirm!!

Penny you won't be disappointed. Peny is amazing!! 

Xx


----------



## justone

Hi *Limbolovelies*
Hope you're all well. Weather much cooler today... am missing the sun already! 
Warmest  *Alfiemum* on your  Time for some celebrating...                           You really must be on  Absolutely delighted for you, wee doll.    
You have great resilience *Penny48*... hope your 'namesake' will do her magic for you too.   
*CTV* Hope your auntie's prayers do the business. Love your positivity.   
*ritchiem* Almost Aug... so your appt with Dr. H is getting ever nearer...   
*duckybun* Have lost my mobile so haven't been able to read any of my texts etc...  Hope your appt went well in London last week.   
*Happygirl* Good luck with SW. It's not easy this weight loss lark.   
*Scarlett and Boo* Hopefully you will be going through your tx cycle together. Are you at the same clinic?   
*Jillyhen* Sorry I missed your call. Hope you're well, wee doll.   
 to everyone else.   
*AFM* taking things easy. Was at Bruce Springsteen yesterday in Belfast. It was an unbelievable gig. He really deserves to be called the Boss! DH off work for a few days this week so we're heading to house in beautiful Donegal. Have interview early tomorrow morning re adoption. Hope that because it's on my birthday that it's a good omen. Going to go down the church adoption route, Much quicker than Trust route. Spoke at length to SW on phone on Fri. Really keen to do it now. Sore lower back recently so waiting on physio appt. No other jars or bars from me. Talk soon.


----------



## Boo333

Hello ladies

Congratulations Alfiemum I was just talking about you with DH wondering were you had went to.     to wee bubbs are snuggling in and growing big and strong.

Justone   for tomorrow.  Didn't realise you were thinking about adoption that's great.  Hope your appointment goes well.  Scarlett and I both at RFC for our free goes. (I'm hoping for the best and expecting the worst).

CTV you never know some positive vibes might do the trick.  

Happy girl - sorry I can't answer your question which clinic are you attending?

Mags congratulations on losing 8lb you're doing fab!

Hello everyone else - Jillyhen, Scarlett, Duckybun, Penny, Magic baby.  Sorry of I missed anyone.

Take care
Boo
xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, I've been finding things a bit rough 

Alfiesmum, fabulous news Hun, now all we have to do it keep our fingers crossed for high numbers on your hcg and possible twinnies     

Boo any sign of that letter yet? Were you and scarlet put on the list around the same time?

Jillyhen, how are you keeping? It seems like a while since you've been on. I hope the adoption stuff is trundling along smoothly (albeit slowly)

Mags, any more plans to see your sister soon?

Justone, hey chick, happy upcoming birthday     for tomorrow. Can't believe your adoption interview is on your birthday, that's bound it be a good sign. I've no idea what the difference is between church adoption and the other route is, by hey if it's quicker then that's all good! Come back on and let us know how you get on (obviously not tomorrow night, you'll be too busy being wined and dined by your lovely dh   )

Scarlet, it all goes so fast once you get started! I can't answer your question though about your af arriving, they might just let you go on ahead, but can't say really. I hope they do, as waiting another month would be a pai in the   !

Penny, really sorry to hear that you had a crap time last month. Hopefully penny will be able to give you a polar opposite experience. When are you cycling next? Sounds like there'll be quite a few of us cycling over the next couple of months 

Ctv, glad to hear you're both doing ok   

AFM, in the middle of my monitoring cycle with argc and waiting on immunes results so not much wiser as to when we might or mightn't be going. Just trying to hang in. Things are a bit strained at home at the moment and I'm having a bit of a wobble on quite a lot of fronts, but I guess I'll just have to ride it out and see when we end up.

X
Ducky


----------



## duckybun

Hey ladies,

Just thought id update you. The ARGC called earlier with the results of my immunes tests.... Not good to be honest, my cytokines and cd 18 and cd 5 were all elevated, cytokines 'very significantly' in fact. So they've suggested the full works, humira, intralipids and steroids, so we're having to delay treatment for the next 2 months to try to get my results down before we can cycle.  

X
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Sorry ive been a bit awol, was over with my sister then Em has been home and going back this Friday so im heading back with her in the ferry as her hubby ha tore ligaments and isn't must use when you have 2 active girlies.Back home Sunday.
Aw Ducky    hope things start to pick up, going thru treatment puts strains on a relationship. Sorry to hear about your results.
Alfiesmum, did you get your hcg done?
Justone happy birthday mrs, hoped the appointment went well this morning.
Scarlett I just cant remember what way it worked and & it was only last year since I done my last cycle.
ritchiem hows you mrs? Any news on your home assessement?
hows it going ctv?
Boo hows you?? I noticed on rfc posts that someone has got their golden ticket this week and signed consents in sept.. Hopefully it wont be long.

No craic with me still waiting to start home assessment 7 months since course finished getting really peeved off. Just seem to be waiting forever. Finally have my review apt with Dr Moohan in Altnagelvin on the 13th August, I bet there is nothing wrong knowing my luck..
Form hasn't been great as I was on my 2 ww this time last year, its amazing how quick time goes.
Hasn't the weather been amazing?

Jillyhen


----------



## Ctv

Hope everyone enjoying the sun 
Just a quickie from me tonight, just wanted to say to Duckbun - don't be down about your results - it's great that they have found a reason why previous treatments haven't worked and now they can address your immune issues. The months will fly by and then you will be on your way to a successful cycle and a BFP!! And now you know that you will have done everything in your power to make this work. Chin up!


----------



## happy girl

Hi Boo
It's the Royal.  Haven't had another appointment in quite awhile.  Going to have to chased that up.  No offer of treatment   have to lose 2 stone


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

in work so Quick post......... can i get excited!!!  bloods back,   

14dp 5dt            hcg 1852
progesterone    115

I have monitored my hcg the last 3 pregnancies and this is by far the best ever!!!  what do you all think??  Progesterone is super high??  though I am on prontogest injections!!  All im hoping for is a take home baby who is healthy!! though 2 would be a bonus lol 

This is the first pregnancy I actually feel excited about and am maybe hoping we will get past the 8wk dread!!

Hugs


----------



## duckybun

Alfiesmum!!!

Those numbers are fantastic! How long till the first scan so you can find out if you've got twinnies onboard? 

X
Ducky


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi

I have asked my DR for a urgent ref to EPC at craigavon as opposed to royal this time for reasons which I wont go into here.  so hoping to get a letter very soon!!  and if not I will prob have to pay for a private scan!! Get bloods done again wednesday so hopefully they will be doubling!!

Will send you a wee text later on and maybe meet for a coffee & hug xx


----------



## Boo333

Hello lovely lady

Alfiemum hope your blood results are good.  So far so good. Hope you can get your scan soon.

Ducky sorry to hear you are feeling low.  Like ctv says maybe you are on the right road to get things sorted.  

Jillyhen have a great time over with your sister helping her with the kids. Can't believe you still haven't heard anything on the adoption front. 

Happy girl good luck with the weight loss.  Have you tried speaking to your doctor to see if they can help.  Maybe get an appointment with dietican?  Just an idea  

Scarlett do you have to wait for next cycle or can you start this time?

Justone how'd your interview go?  Did you book a wee break away?

Hello to everyone else hope your all well.

AFM still waiting on letter but not expecting it for another week or so.  So still counting down. 

Boo
xxx


----------



## happy girl

H1 Alifiesmum. Just wanted to say well done, that's great results.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Ladies
How are we all?
Alfiesmum when do you have a scan?
Boo I still cant believe you haven't heard anything. A friend of mine was telling me that they signed the forms in April and are starting next month I reckon she may have gone privately. Hopefully you will hear soon.
Ducky how are you doing hun?
Happy girl how are you?

Not much craic with me I rang the senior social worker today just to we are on the list we technically are 4th on the list as the couple are a priority as they are for fostering. ideally she would like us to placed with a social worker before the course starts again which is sept so fingers crossed.
Have started back at reflexology again and the girl had said she could feel gritty bits around my ankles which is where the ovaries & fallopian tubes are stimulated.. So hopefully that will help.

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

hi ladies,

alfiesmum, how are you getting on hun? I hope youre glowing and loving every second of it   let me know if you still fancy that coffee x

Jillyhen, I still dont really understand the whole adoption process im afraid, when you say the senior social worker wants you placed with a sw does that mean you still have a wait before they start to match you with potential children after youve placed? So frustrating for you with all this extra waiting   interesting to hear about your reflexology, I've never been able to bear the thought of any one near my feet... way too ticklish, but it does sound lovely if you could bear it!

scarlet,   you're getting soo close!

Boo, have you called the rfc to see where you are on the list. You know they are notoriously bad at keeping track of people and their notes, it really wouldnt do any harm to shout a bit and see what happens.

Justone, keep hearing back to school ads on the radio and it keeps making me think of you walking into your new school with a huge grin on your face   hope you're keeping well

happygirl, good luck losing your 2 stone. Its not blinking easy, but with the right motivation im sure you'll get there  

ctv, how are you hun?

AFM, still on the immunes journey, I'm waiting for my TB results to come back before I can start my Humira, the whole thing has totally cocked me up work wise as it's now delayed me by at least another 2 months so I've now had to back out of contracts that I had signed at the start of the year for Christmas time, which is total poo as my poor DH is now having to fund me! On the plus point I'm getting back into some old hobbies and just signed myself up for a climbing course. I gave up climbing a couple of years ago and really looking forward to getting back into it.... my **** never looked better than when I was climbing so theres always a plus side   

x
ducky


----------



## duckybun

Oh and meant to say....

my amh has gone mental! I had it retested after the last one which had dropped so much earlier this year so 

2011 dec    40.2
2013 march 23.7
        may    10
        june    63         

havent a clue whats going on.... emailed the argc last week and still waiting on a reply, I posted about it on the fertility investigations board if anyone wants the full story, theres also lots of weirdness with high antral follicle count combined with crap response to high stimms...

? who knows... im just a medical mystery!

x
ducky


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

Sorry Ive been a stranger, only back to work last wk, and well still trying to concentrate on day to day living lol!!!

Jillyhen - cant believe you are still waiting!!  seems like such a longtime!!  hopefully when it does eventually take off that it will all go through super quick.  Glad you forgeting about it and have such fun with your neices!!  they are gorg!!

Duckybun - what is going on!!  super stress!!  but at least you know have the results from your bloods and can work on these.  coffee would be great, will text you xx

Justone - hope you are enjoying the summer off and looking forward to new job.

Hi to Boo, ctv, happy girl, penny and everyone else xx

AFM  im trying to relax, its not easy.  between sorting injections, ordering meds, accupuncture, getting bloods done I would need to work part time!!!!  But not complaining.  Been feeling ok, I got my second hcg last thursday and was super happy.  went to bed believing that this was my time and work up with pain in shoulders and feeling so stressed!!  My shoulders have been really tense but eased again on sunday.  Ive had an issue with 2 tenants in 2 houses so been a nightmare sorting stuff for them on top of everything else!! typical!!  

so heres my hcg
14dpt 1852
16dpt 4730
21 dpt 9798
22 dpt 11550

bit worried that hcg didnt increase as much as i had hoped during 16 & 21 days though I know that over6000 it is slower.  When I look at some of the other girls theirs is still increasing every 3-4 days whilst mine is 98 hrs now and its 96hr+ when its over 6000.  peny is more than happy and believes all is good, she is such a calming and reassuring person.  

I had a scan yesterday and measured 5+3 though was 5+6 but not too worried,  not much to see though start of fetal pole which is hopefully promising.  The machine was ancient!!!  Back next tues so should be 6+6 so that should tell me more.  But its so hard not to worry and Ive always suffered from slow embyro growth before!!  Trying not to google and not doing anymore blood tests as need to rest my brain!!!  Out for a meal with some girl friends tomo night so that should take my mind of it all.  

Sorry for the me post and hopefully I will have some good news very soon!!  

Hugs and thanks for everyones good wishes xx


----------



## Ctv

Well done on scan and HCG Alfiesmum - all sounds the way it should, so exciting for you!  enjoy tomorrow night and you're right to take a break, you'll be seeing HCG figures in your sleep!

Ducky it sounds like you have been through the mill with all of this, but all this effort is bound to pay off in your next cycle, and you will have buns of steel too  

Boo hope your letter has arrived. Any day now!

Jillyhen hope you are getting closer to adoption.
Justone hope you are enjoying the summer!
Hello to anyone else reading too.
AFM:  I got my review appt at RFC and can't make it because of work. I tried to reschedule for late next month when I know I will be off, and they said no, just back in the pile and when I reach the top again they will send out another appointment which i probably won't be able to make either. I explained how difficult it was for me to get time off and she just said "do you want me just to take you off the list and forget about it?". I know it's only a review and I;m not having any more treatment, but still!!


----------



## duckybun

Ctv,

Re the review appointment, trust me you're not missing much dh and I had ours last week with a consultant I'd never met before who basically read my notes out to us, obviously the first time he'd seen them and even managed to read them wrong! He told me I only had 5 mature eggs collected which was wrong and when I said so he re read the notes in front of us and said oh yes sorry I read that wrong   totally useless and a waste of time. I asked about what what they would do differently next time if we decided to cycle there again (as if!) and he said icsi instead of ivf... Same drugs no further investigations and same doses..... Hmmmm just as wel we went else where then considering I've been diagnosed with severe immunes issues!

X
Ducky


----------



## penny48

Hi all, hope you all are well. I was out to see Penny in Athens last week and I just thought I would let you all know how I got on.  This was my 2nd visit out to Athens, I went last year after my 2nd m/c.  I we did a round at the royal and it did not work, my d/h wanted to use all our nhs goes but in my heart I knew it would not work, but had to meet in the middle about this, the agreement was that if the nhs did not work that we would be over to serum asap.

I bit about myself, I have endo, and have always had regular AF, I have a low egg reserve, and my d/h had 5% normal sperm and can be a bit changeable.  I had a number of tests done is Athens and came up with two infections which were treated and I had been tested 3 times here and nothing had shown up!!!  Penny thinks that my tubes (even though showing up clear in a lap and dye) are not working properly and this is were the problem lies.

I went over last thurs for a hysto, (penny thinks this increases chance of IVF working) and they found all normal and put in implantion cuts, these will last approx. 6-9 months so it is best to get them done just before cycling.  The cost of this is E1550 without flights or accommodation.  We are going to cycle in September, I am so excited.  I went to see penny after the hysto and she has me on so many meds, as I believe with my 1st m/c is suffered an immune response, something the royal did not even take into account with my cycle. I told penny that I would love twins and her answer "My dear that is not a problem" in serum they will put back in 3 or 4 embyros which in its self gives me more hope.  I am feeling really happy that I have found this clinic.  

I am now looking for somewhere to do intralipids which need to be done IV, if anyone has any ideas me let me know.  This journey is such a hard one and I hope that each and every one of us get the blessing which we deserve and we all will be great mommies one day xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hi penny,

Glad to hear you've found a clinic you're happy with. Alfiesmum is just back from peny with her bfp and couldn't think more highly of peny and her clinic. I'm sure she'll be along to tell you lots of wonderful stories about her cycle there soon! 

As for the intralipids, you can get them done up in the 352 private hospital on the Lisburn road. I think it works out cheaper by 90 pounds if you buy the Intralipids yourself and bring them with you otherwise they mark up the cost. They charge 200 to administer them, 300 if you buy them there and get them administered. Again alfiesmum will know for sure.

X


----------



## penny48

Thanks ducky, its a total rip off to get them done the bag of fluid only costs a £10, but if needs must, thanks again xxxx


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi penny

So glad you had a good visit to serum!! Lol I told peny I wanted twins also!!

Yes intralipids, Kingsbridge hosp Lisburn rd, usually can book pretty quick.  I've had them done 3 times here now & no hassle. I get script from peny & get from Ali chemist in London, £13, works out cheaper bringing the intralipids with you.

Exciting times ahead, pm as you know if you need to ask anything xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Penny glad your happy with serum. Peny does sound amazing and I hope she can get you your twins as requested.  You'll be starting your cycle before you know it.

Ducky sorry your review was such a waste of time. Don't think I'd even bother going if it was my time.  Did you speak to ARGC about your AMH results? It's mad that it's gone way up again.

CTV sorry to hear your having problems with your appointment nightmare.  I'm still waiting on my letter from them and rang 3 times today and didn't get any answer.  I'll try again tomorrow.

It's my birthday tomorrow so maybe my letter will arrive.lol.  Getting hair done tomorrow morning then dentist in afternoon for 2 fillings.  So can't even go out for tea I'll have my mouth frozen so I'll have to wait untill Wednesday.  Off on holidays all week so just de-stressing and enjoying not being at work.

Alfiemum, Scarlett, Jillyhen, Happygirl, Justone hope you're all well.

Take care 

Boo
xxx


----------



## penny48

Hi all,  alfiemum ta for the info, it looks like I be heading that direction, did they do it just from pennys script?? are you feeling ok, hope so.  Boo early HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow xx


----------



## duckybun

Happy birthday boo!!!

Alfiesmum, good luck for tomorrow Hun  

Xx ladies, we've all been very quiet on here, maybe we should start thinking about another meet up? 

X
Ducky


----------



## Alfiemum28

Happy birthday boo xxxx  

wouldn't it be fab if your letter arrived Tomo!!

Penny yes Alis chemist accepted the email copy! They are great to desk with! Tried to get intralipids in local chemist but they wanted the original script! Or get my DR to do a private one, decided that was too much hassle!!

Meet up sounds great Duckybun xxx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well, sorry I've went into quiet mode for the month of July- a lot of things happening and it's been quite stressful. Oy good thing was visiting my sister and my birthday- both went well.

Boo I hope you had a lovely birthday- bummer that you had to go to the dentist. Hope your letter comes soon. 

Congrats Alfiesmum, all that effort had been well worth it- amazing news.

Ducky you seem to have been really busy- sorry that you don't seem to be getting the results that you want . How's Omar these days? Any hols planned?

Hi Jillyhen- any further up the list with your trust?

Justone- how see you getting on with your application?

Hi Ctv and Penny.

Life has been busy at work and stressful on the home front so looking at going away on holiday  at the end if the month- cant wait. Much needed. No news on the adoption front. We had to complete the BAAF form- most comprehensive. So now we wait.

Apt with Dr Hunter changed till mid September- so no review till then.

I hope everyone is having a good week and looking forward to the weekend   

Mags x


----------



## DE43

Girls
I hope you don't mind me posting here and picking your brains.  I appreciate most of you are not currently cycling but if you were able to help me that would be great.  I'm in Northern Ireland but cycling with sims in Dublin.  Have any of you ever been prescribed Neupogen in the course of cycling and if so where have you been able to get it either north or south?
Thanks in advance for any help.
De41
X


----------



## Ctv

Hope you had a good birthday Boo and praying your letter comes soon   
Just a quick hello to everyone else, no personals tonight sorry!
Hope everyone doing well and have a great weekend - well we're nearly there!!


----------



## duckybun

Hey ladies,

Mags, good to hear from you! A holiday sounds lovely, and well deserved, sorry to hear things have been stressful, but I'm sure a bit of time away in the sun will help. Dh and I aren't heading off anywhere, the argc is just costing too much! I have to go back in September to have my immunes retested on the same day as our second wedding anniversary so we're having a romantic Tuesday in London getting bloods taken to celebrate!!

Boo, hope you managed to have a lovely birthday despite the numb mouth... I hate the way you dribble out one side when you're drinking anything after the anaesthetic... I'm sure it made drinking your birthday gin and tonic a nightmare!!!  

Ctv, love your thinking about it nearly being the weekend! It's only Wednesday but I guess we're half way there c

Magic, if you're still reading I hope you are feeling a bit better. I read your other thread an really felt for you. It's so tough, but we're all here for you, please know you can on anytime if you want to meet up for a hug from someone who understands, or if you just need to rant xx

Alfiesmum     some bananas for the bump xxx

DE, can't help with the neupogen, but at a guess I would say try te kings bridge hospital on the Lisburn road as a first port of call if you're base in belfast. Not sure about Dublin though. I've heard really good thing about sims. What stage are you at? I'm currently having my immunes straightened out at the argc before cycling (hoping to get going after this round of humira) all the best what ever stage you're at x

Jillyhen, hope you're keeping good Hun.

AFM, still ticking along with the immunes stuff... Costing a clean fortune... Got my first roun of humira delivered and injected on Tuesday. Scary stuff, but its all in a good cause. Omar is making a pest of himself and the next door neighbours are on the verge of caticide... He knocked over a pile of pots and broke them yesterday jumping over the wall and they now installed anti cat measures which of course he totally ignored and has been back over muckin about all evening. Not sure what to do, they good folk and I really don't want them gettin annoyed at us  sort of keeping him in the house (which is not an option !!!!!!!) Im stumped for a solution?

Night all
Xx
Ducky


----------



## DE43

Thanks ducky

I'm waiting on getting my script from sims so when I do I'll try the Lisburn road clinic.  There is also a pharmacy close to the sims clinic in Dublin that might supply it. And my local chemist also does his best to source things for me.  I just want to find the cheapest one  

I'm doing endo scratch next week and then hopefully transfer early September.  I've three frozen embies to use.

I also have immune issues, both nk cell and ck issues.  ILs seems to work for the nk cells and I also tried the Humira for the cks a number of times.  Sadly it didn't work for me and you are right it costs a clean fortune! I then tried omega 3 and resveratrol after my last failed cycle in May and thankfully my ck levels came down to normal levels for the first time in two years.  

Sorry I've no advice re Omar.  I've three cats (two dogs, six hens, the list goes on!) but we live in the country so no neighbours close by for them to annoy.

Good luck with the Humira.  I had no side effects at all.

De41


----------



## justone

Hi everyone.
An uber quick one from me tonight. I'll try and do personals tomorrow, if I can. Sending you all massive    . Belated        wishes to Boo! Hope you had a great day. 
AFM have an appt with cons tomorrow again for scan and HCG bloods as AF has not been here in over 6 weeks and yet the 2 HPT I've done show BFN. 
Totally baffled...
Night night all!


----------



## justone

Sorry too upset to do personals. HCG bloods show I'm not pregnant....


----------



## Ctv

Really sorry to hear that Justone   
Take care of yourself
cxx


----------



## duckybun

Sweetheart   I'm so sorry, I don't have words to comfort you, I doubt there is anything I could say, but just know you are in my thoughts. We all know (unfortunately) how awful it is when we get out hopes up on the occasions life is cruel enough to give us false hope. If you want a hug and a rant in person just holler and i'll come up. You're a wonderful strong lady and although you may feel crushed just now, you'll get your strength back, in the mean time be kind to yourself  
Much love 
Ducky
Xx


----------



## DE43

Justone

I am so so sorry.

I totally understand how you must be feeling.  Life is so cruel.  You're probably are also angry at yourself   for getting your hopes up.  I do that every month.  For some reason I think at 43 and after ten years of trying that its going to happen naturally.  And you know what, sometimes it does, that's why we have hope.  So don't be too hard on yourself.

All I can do is send you hugs   and hopefully soon you'll come on line and share your thoughts with us. Or even just do some  .  We will be here ready and willing to listen ......
X


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

Sorry nit been on here much, hugs justone awful when that happens, take care of yourself!! Xxx

Here if you need to chat.

It's been a long wk, had scan Monday & dating about 1wk behing!!! Awful!! So the waiting game begins, it could still be ok, but no heartbeat yet! With my history & this sounding like last 3 pregnancies I'm not feeling positive! I thought DE would solve problem but maybe a more complex immune prob. I'm taking loads of meds & another scan Monday, I have at last found a fab DR who totally understands all the meds & is so helpful & full of knowledge!! He worked in fertility in London.

Anyway I'll keep you all posted, feeling bloated from meds & can't concentrate on anything!! Off on wk hols wed so hoping I'm not going away with bad news lingeringz

Hugs xx


----------



## Boo333

Hey Alfiemum

Hope your ok.   everything works out for you.  I'm glad you found a good dr who's helpful.  Keep us posted on how you're getting on.

Justone so sorry.     It's awful when you get your hopes up like that.

Hello to everyone else.  I'd love another meet up.

Thanks for all the birthday wishes unfortunatley my letter didn't arrive this week.  I rang RFC and they could only tell me it would be here in the next few weeks.

Take care everyone

Boo
xxx


----------



## ritchiem

Justone

I am so sorry to hear what you and DH have been through.  

Just to let you know that I am thinking of you.

Evening ladies, hope you all had a good weekend.

Boo everything crossed for your letter to come soon.

As for me got our letter from adoption agency - they confirmed that they now have all our docs in place but they are really busy with fostering and other adoptions and will get to us as soon as they can.
So again we wait  

Have a good week.

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls

How are we all?

Justone big hugs hun.

Alfiemums i dunno what to say mrs, hope all works out.

Boo, happy belated birthday. Hopefully you will get that golden ticket soon.

Ducky how are you mrs?

Mags was it the letter to say that they received your application? 

Not much craic with me still waiting to hear from the social workers about starting home study, on the plus side ive an appt with Dr Moohan tomorrow afternoon to discuss hysterocopy & bloods.. Hopefully he can give me answers..

Think its time for another meet up, what do you think??

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem

Hi jillyhen

Good luck tomorrow  

We got a letter just confirming that they had our BAAF form. So that's the 2nd one that we have completed.
Other than that no further on.

Mags x


----------



## happy girl

Hi all
Well I finally got my appointment.  I was so glad that I saw a different doctor.  I have to come back in 3 months with weight off and I can go on list for treatment.  Finally!!  Dr gave me a real talking to, which I probably needed to hear.  I'm going to do it!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey everyone

How are we all?
Sorry I haven't been on, haven't been in great form since my apt on Tuesday pm. Basically there is nothing they can do all the bloods are normal, he didn't have results for 1 so u had to get them from the doctors receptionist and send them to his secretary in Altnagelvin. He did say that if I do get pregnant naturally as soon as I got a positive test im to ring his secretary ane he will bring me up and do scans etc.
Justone how are you doing hun?
Alfiesmum how are things going?
Ducky whats happening?
Boo, have you contacted the rfc?
ritchiem hows you mrs, im fed up waiting 
Happygirl was it Dr McManus you saw?
De & ctv how you doin
Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

hello lovely ladies

My lap top playing up sorry no personals - just popped on to say golden ticket arrived on Thursday so we are up on 27th for blood tests next AF due 30th Aug so prob have to wait till end sep to start.

Thinking of everyone.
Boo


----------



## ritchiem

Yeah boo- good for you! That's excellent news.

Jillyhen- that's disappointing for you on all counts- why are your trust so slow about your assessment? I genuinely thought you would have been started by now.

I've been working all weekend- still currently here. So doesn't feel like I've had a break.

I hope you have all had a good weekend.

Hi Ducky, Alfiesmum, Ctv, Justone. Hope you are all well.

Mags x


----------



## Ctv

Hello all

Boo that's great you finally got your appointment, hopefully the time will pass quickly for you.

Jillyhen am sorry for the frustrating time you are having - let's keep hoping for those natural miracles!

Ritchiem hope the process speeds up for you. All of this infertility stuff just equals constant waiting...waiting...waiting - we'll all be such good parents when it finally happens as we will have learnt the art of patience  

Good luck with your treatment happy girl

Ducky how are you coping with all the immune treatment? And is your cat still causing havoc?? No easy way to stop them roaming I'm afraid..he just needs to learn there's no place like home 


Justone hope you are hanging in there 

DE really hoping that you have a sucessful cycle , have read your sig and you really deserve it 

Alfiesmum hope all is growing as it should and beanie getting snuggled in.

AFM just really coming to terms with idea of no more treatment and accepting that a natural will really be a miracle at 44.5 yrs. Trying to make the most of my nieces and will try to see more of my friends with kids, none of them know we have been having tx and they are all superfertile with average of 4 kids each so that's been hard for me. Work mental but hols in 2wks, off to the states (where we used to live) and will catch up with all my buddies there - really looking forward to that and can eat lots of sushi and shellfish and soft cheese and boozy nights (but would rather have been showing them all photos of my first scan). Oh well, that's life, and my new motto is "Enjoy yourself, it's later than you think.."
have a good week y'all!!
xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi ladies
Mags, there are 3 couples from our group already going thru home assessment plus 1 from the last group. We just have to wait until a social worker clears her workload, as we are in the same trust I hope you don't have to wait that long. The senior social worker did say that she had hoped to have everybody placed with a social worker before the next course starts in sept looking very unlikely. Was the social worker who did your course in Ballymena called Gillian?

Alfiesmum, how are you doing hun?

Justone, how you doing mrs?? When do you start back at school?
Boo not long now
ctv, I know what you mean. I hate seeing the 12 week scan pics on ********.

Right girls when is the next meet up?? Now that the summer is over.

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem

Hi jillyhen

The girls that took my course were from magherafelt.

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Duh Jilly,

That's right sure I contacted one of them. I think the girl I spoke said Gillian that did our course did yours 2. Hopefully you wont wait as long as us
Jillyhen


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

Sorry not been on for a while, was on hols and only home last night.

Got bad news last monday (well we sort of knew the prev wk) that again history has repeated itself and embyro is slow growing, dates wrong blah blah blah!!!  So again with DE its exactly the same.  I am now waiting on a DC which will be next wk.  timing is crap as was only confirmed a few days before hols so didnt have time for it.  Monday is a bank hol and earliest is tues, dont you love the NHS!!!  

I am gutted and tried to enjoy hols but was so hard, I jsut wanted to crawl into my shell and not talk to anyone.  But a week in the sun was lovely and I enjoyed the wine and eating loads!!!!  

Why??  I just want to know what is happening, I really do feel that I need more steriods!!  My HCG was fab and had even expected twins (which one of the girls from here is now having)  There are very few pregnancies that fail for Peny but I had to be the one!!  I havent spoke to her but have been dealing with her assistant as serum closes in August.  I think if I spoke to Peny she would make me relax.  WE are def doing it one more time but feel I need to do more tests or something before we waste more money.    I really thought this time would be different and hoping that Peny has some ideas up her sleeve!!!  

I booking in for a hystercopy in athens hopefully asap and hope that it will give me some answers as to whats going on.

I will keep you all updated, but at the mo I just want to have my DC and chat to peny.  Hopefully she will call me early september, I know she will be gutted also.

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## duckybun

Alfiesmum, I'm so sorry to hear that its all over for this pg   I was really routing for you as were we all. You've been through so much it really felt like it was your time. You really are one tough cookie to be able to hold it all together on holiday, Alfie is very lucky to have such a strong mum. If you need Alfie looked after or taken to the park next Wednesday when you're recovering from the d and c just let me know and I'll come over, an you know I'm always around for coffee if you want to get away from work or out of the house. It's a shame that peny isn't around for you to talk to but maybe its just a well, I know what you're like and you'd be planning the next step! Take a couple of weeks off Hun, and be kind to yourself.

Lots of love

X
D


----------



## Ctv

So sorry Alfiesmum


----------



## Boo333

Hello ladies

Alfiesmum so sorry I really thought this was your time.  Your so strong I really hope Peny can make your dream come true.

CTV I'm loving your new moto.  I think I'll be getting on with life as it is if this treatment doesn't work for us.  Where about it the states are you going?  I've never been but would love to go to New York.

Duckybun how are you getting on?  Any more trips to London scheduled?

Jilly and Mags hope things get moving for you soon.  You's have the patience of a saint.

Justone how are you?  When do you start your new job?

Happygirl, DE43, Scarlett and everyone else looking in hope your all well.

AFM up tomorrow for blood tests to get the ball rolling.

Boo
xxx


----------



## duckybun

Just a quickie will do personals later, but just wanted to say good luck boo. You must feel so excited to finally be getting going

Xxx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi everyone

I am so sorry to hear your news Alfiesmum. I hope that you are looking after yourself. 

Good luck Boo, glad that things have started for you.

Everyone else , hope you all have a good week.

DP and I head away on holiday on Friday- I cannot wait 

Mags x


----------



## Ctv

Boo - really hope today went well, great to get the ball rolling and feel like you have some sort of control over this journey! Going to New York (where we lived for 5yrs) and then out to the beach  

Ritchiem - we are both counting down the days!! Enjoy your hols  

Alfiesmum - hope you're keeping ok  

Ducky - hope things going well in London

Jilly - hope you get news soon. What a wait.
Hi to everyone else and hope the week going well
xx


----------



## ritchiem

Ctv

Enjoy your hols  

Hope the rest of you are enjoying the week.

Mags x


----------



## justone

Hi everyone
Quick hello and           to you all. 
Will catch up with personals between now and the weekend. 
Take care.


----------



## Fi84

Hi girls how is everyone keeping?
Do you know is there a current cyclers thread on the go at the minute?

Fi xx


----------



## Boo333

Hello Fi84

I don't think there is an NI current cyclers thread.  I was going to start one soon as there seems to be a few people starting in next few weeks/month.  What stage are you at with your FET?

My AF just started so sent form away to get my appointment to get started.

Hope everyone enjoying their weekend.  It's getting a bit chilly now Autumn def here!

Boo
xxx


----------



## Fi84

Hi boo,
I just started spraying on thurs past!
Are you with RFC yourself?

Xx


----------



## justone

Hi everyone
Hope you're not blown away today... Really quite windy outside! 
*Fi84* and *Boo* every good wish in your tx. May all your dreams come true for both of you in the coming weeks and months.      
*Alfiemum* so sorry to read your news. Honestly thought this was your time. Hope wee Alfie is giving his mum lots of hugs and kisses.   
*ritchiem* and *ctv* enjoy your well-deserved hols. May the sun shine every day on you!      
*duckybun* and *Jillyhen* Hope you're both keeping well.      
*DE* Hope all well with you. Have you started your new cycle yet?   
*happygirl* Hope the weight loss plan is going well. Am attending WW and have lost 2 stone since Easter!   
Hello to everyone else.         
*AFM* Been a mad few weeks lately. GP confirmed that I had a MMC. Got bloods back and am def. not menopausal, tG! Have appt with cons again on Fri to see what he says. 
Was extremely down for ages, particularly as my 7 year old furbaby died too. Got 2 wee kittens from rescue home who both resemble my late furbaby in different ways. Unfortunately one of them is a sickly wee babe and DH and I think he is going to die soon.    
My DS's baby arrived 5 weeks early last week. Still in special care in neonatal unit as she can't feed properly. DS still in hospital too. Hope both will be ok. 
Started my new job last week too. So far, so good, tG! Very different from previous place. Treated like a professional for once. Invited back to old place next week. Will be great to catch up with everyone again. 
Have a great week. Take care.


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,
It's gone so quiet on here I hope everyone's ok!

Alfiesmum, how are you keeping? Have you been back in touch with penny since your MC? I hope she's been able to give you some guidance and reassurance. I loved the pic of Alfie doing his weights on ** btw, he's a wee stunner. If you want a coffee all you have to do is holler 

Boo, how are you getting on with your cycle Hun? Have you started stimming yet or are you DRing first? Please keep us posted, I have everything crossed for you.

Justone, hugs Hun, how horrible to have the mmc confirmed. I'm so sorry Hun. You've had so much going on the last wee while. How is your sis and the baby, are they out of hospital yet? And your wee kitten is it ok too? Glad that your new job is working out so well, that's fab news, it must be such a change going in everyday to an environment so different from last year!

Jillyhen, how are you? No one else was biting for another meet up, I guess there's just so much going on for everyone. Maybe in another few weeks we can try again. Has there been any more movement on the adoption front or is it all still a waiting game?

Mags, how about you? Any progress with the adoption yet? How was the holiday? 

Ctv, New York sounds fabulous, hope you had a fab time

Fi and DE hope your cycles are going well, I'm sorry I'm not up to speed on where you're at.

AFM, back to London for more immunes testing this week to see if the last 2 shots of humira have brought my levels down so I can cycle. If not then it'll be another 2 month delay for us. The waiting is interminable! But unfortunately we all know that all too well.

Xxx
Ducky


----------



## Boo333

hi everyone

It has gone kinda quiet on here lately everyone must be busy busy busy.

Ducky good to here from you.  Really hoping you get good news when you're back over in London.  It would be great if you could get started rather then putting it off again.  Not sure if I'll be starting this month or next month.

Justone sorry to hear about your MC.  . Hope DS  and wee baby is are coming on.  How is the your wee kitten?

Fi84 I am at RFC.  You'll be in for egg collection before you know it!

I am waiting to hear if I will starting this cycle or next month.  I have private appt with Dr Moohan on 25th to see if he will do endo scratch before treatment at RFC.  Anything is worth a try.

Hello to all the other lovely ladies. Hope everyones well and having good weekend.

Boo
xxx


----------



## happy girl

Hi everyone
I have joined SW and have lost 10.5lbs so far.  Have an appointment in 3 months time, have to have weight off by then.  Hope you are doing well


----------



## duckybun

Boo, I thought you'd started, oops.. Not long to go either way though. Good luck with the endo scratch, are you getting dr moohan to do it for you privately? Take care of yourself in the run up to tx xx

Happy girl! That's amazing, well done! How long did it take you to shift it? 3months isn't that long away, good luck with the rest

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky and all you other lovely ladies- hope you are all well.

The holiday was lovely . Ate and drank way too much. I had lost a stone on SW before I left and came back 10lbs heavier- still off on hols till next Tuesday . So trying to be as good as possible for weigh in the Thurs after.

DP and I got engaged whilst away which was locket, as we had the rest if the holiday to celebrate- and we did  

No news yet on the adoption front, so fingers crossed it will be soon.

Good luck with the immune tests Ducky, patience really is a virtue .

Sorry to hear your news Justone. Hope that you are ok and that you are loving your kitty cat.

Good luck Boo for the up and coming cycle.

Glad you had a good holiday Ctv. I'm sure New York was amazing.

Hi jillyhen , any news with you?

Hi Alfiesmum- hope you are doing well.

Well done Happy Girl with the weight loss- I feel your pain  

Hope that you girls are all having a good week.

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Aw mags!! Congrats on the engagement, you must be delighted. Was it terribly romantic? Dh proposed to me beside a bin in a carpark  When do you reckon you'll tie the knot? 

    

Xx
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Tee hee Ducky 

In fairness beside a dustbin is a new one but it doesn't matter where it happens it's who is doing the proposing!

It was after a night out whilst on the balcony- so yes it was lovely- his ex had just agreed to proceed with final stages of separation. So we were good to go  . Little old practical me initiated by saying that we need to start putting plans in place. With reference to wedding we will need to speak to the adoption ones- it's frowned upon as part of the process to go any major changes to your family structure.

Just need to tell everyone now- apart from my twin we haven't told anyone yet- waiting to pick up the ring. But yes both of us very happy- 2nd time around!

Thanks for the lovely post x

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Congratulations Mags!  

Brilliant news!!  Sounds very romantic.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How is everyone??

Mags massive congratulations to you both, so chuffed for you.

Just a quick log on as im at work.

Still no sign of starting home assessement, getting really peeved off.

Will log on again later.

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Aw jillyhen, how [email protected] for you and dh. Is there any point in calling them and asking what the hold up is or is it just an unfortunate part of the whole process? It'll be worth the wait though when you get your LO home, its just such a shame that there is such a lovely couple waiting with so much to give. Hope you're well otherwise 

Everyone else, hope things are ticking over nicely x

X
D


----------



## Boo333

Hi girls

Just popped on to say we got your treatment schedule in post yesterday and start sniffing next Friday.

Can't believe I'm actually starting for real.

mags - have you picked up your ring yet?

Boo
xxx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi boo

Good luck for Friday

Yes we have the ring we picked it up on Thursday. The plan was then to tell everyone but best laid plans and all that. Just after we got the ring i put it on- which was very lucky as afterwards I went to the toilets in abbey centre and a girl stole my hand bag!

Long story short I got my bag back with keys etc but she took my purse and mobile. Therefore on a day that we should have been celebrating. We were viewing CCTV and making police statements . So our good news was slightly marred. Thank god I put my ring on or it would have been in the bag too.

The police have the CCTV and are now following it up. I got my purse back on Friday but had already cancelled my cards.

So life has been a tad hectic but not for the best of reasons. Hopefully the police get her.

So life lesson learnt- don't put your bag on the toilet floor- EVER!

Mags x


----------



## duckybun

Omg Mags!!!! How lucky you had put your ring on!! Can't even begin to think how distraught you'd have been if it had got stolen.. Sorry that your happy day was hijacked, hopefully as you say they'll get her, but in the mean time just think that ring is definitely meant to be yours, it must be lucky xxx

Boo good luck xx


----------



## Ctv

Mags what a nightmare!! But big congrats on the engagement - fab news! 

Good luck Boo for the sniffing!!

Ducky hope your London trip brings good news

Jilly hope you get some news soon

Alfiesmum and Justone hope all ok
and hi to everyone else
No news here!
cx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls
How are we all?
Gosh mags what a wee cow, thank god you had your ring on. Cant wait to see it at our next meet up.
Justone hows the job going?
Boo have you got your little drug pack?
Ducky hows things mrs, what stage are you at now.
Alfiesmum how are you doin?

Aw girls im totally fed up, if I had the money I would start another go at ivf!! I did email the social worker on the 13th August to see about my referees as my sister is home in oct and as she is one of them can they do her's then as they wont be home until easter.
We have such a bust few months ahead with trips to see my sister, hen do's xmas and then our holiday to Tenerife so its operation weight loss.

Sorry for the whinge..
Ps when is the next meet up?
Jillyhen x


----------



## ritchiem

Hi jillyhen

You have your holiday Tenerife coming up which is good. Having just come back it was amazing and so relaxing.

Yes I have to agree the whole process for adoption is frustrating and like you we have thought about IVF again. But it's the cost and the probability of success that stops us.

I called the adoption people and we are 7th on the list but no indication if time frame :0(

Still waiting in the police to get back to us too about the theft.

Now back to SW with half a stone in after the holiday but since we had a brilliant time I can take it- just need to be good- like you all the Xmas festivities are coming and I have my sister and her family staying with us.

Hopefully you have had a better weekend and life is a bit more cheery.

Hello to all you other ladies, hope all us well and yes it would be lovely to try and arrange another catch up.

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.
Mags where do you have to ring?
Boo are you a certified druggie? Was it Friday you started spraying.
Ducky how are you hun?
Alfiesmum, what is the craic with you?
Hello to all you other lovely ladies.
Still no word yet from the social workers, think I will send an email this week.

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem

Hi jillyhen

I called our office in Ellis St Carrick

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Yes Jillyhen I am a druggie now lol. Almost 3 days sniffing done.  I'll be starting injections in no time.  So scarry and exciting at the same time.  DH keeps saying he hope's I'll be ok if it doesn't work.  Not long until you're heading off to see sister and twins - have fun.

Mags - it's impossible to be good on holidays and I just make a pig of myself at xmas too.

Hello Ducky, alfiesmum, justone hope you're all well and had a great weekend in the sunshine.  

Nurse at RFC mentioned that they try to go to 5 day blastocyst is that new - thought thought they always did 3 day transfer??

Boo
xxx


----------



## duckybun

Evening ladies,

Boo!!! So exciting, I hope the DRing is going ok, when do you start to stimm? As far as I remember from the rfc earlier in the year, they were going to blast where possible, you just have to have high enough numbers of good looking embies for them to push it to 5 days. If you only get a few they tend to transfer earlier to make sure you get to transfer.

Jillyhen, sorry the adoption is taking so f***ing looonnnnnngggggg.... Email them and get on their case. If you're still up for a meet up to vent you can count me in 

Mags, 7th sounds good, although out of context who knows! It just seems to take them so long to get children homed with loving families. I've always said when we have our own forever family if love to foster but I think I'd just get so frustrated now seeing how these little lives are left in limbo for so long by social services. 

Alfiesmum, hope you've recovered from your hectic week!

Justone, how's life treating you since you went back to school?

Ctv, are you up for joining us all for a meet up?

Right girlies, meet up!!!! Who's up for it? Jillyhen I know you're onboard  any other takers?

AFM, retested immunes and my levels have gone up, so I'm now delayed by another two months and on another course to humira... Getting pretty fed up tbh. I also went to a christening today where all of our friends had all of their beautiful children running around, it was a equal split between kids and adults and all of the kids were four and under. I welled up a couple of times but held it together.... Came home and curled up on the sofa though  

X
Ducky


----------



## Boo333

aww Ducky can't believe you're having to wait another 2 months that's so frustrating.  It's hard seeing all the wee kiddies running around.  Would break your heart.  My best friends wee girl just started P1 and we started TTC at the same time.  She actually has 2 now.

2 weeks of DR then start stims.

I would love a meet up so that's 3.


----------



## ritchiem

Ach Ducky

All those situations are hard going and really tug at the heart strings. I've a children's birthday party to go to next week. DP and I hate the whole childless couple in the room bit. So not looking forward to it. However I think I speak for all of us in that situation where you wouldn't be human if you didn't well up.

Yes i would live to meet up again.

Good luck with the drugs Boo

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Boo i had a 5 day blastocyst transfer with origin  the last time i had ivf.. Thats good the rfc are doing it. How are you feeling?

Aw Ducky thats madness..

Mags i finally sent an email to the social worker, we where 2nd on her list to be allocated but there is a blip as an urgent referral came in which has to be sorted.. I did ask her about my sister having her interview when she is home in October and she hopes that our assessment will have started before then.. FIngers crossed..

How are the other lovely ladies??

Can anyone set a date for the meet up?? 

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

Jillyhen - I was away seeing Dr M tonight and he did my endo scratch. He is lovely.  He found something on my left ovary which is bit worrying it might be some sort of cyst or could just be from ovulation.  He gave me photo of it to take to RFC when I'm up for scan in 2 weeks.  Said it shouldn't effect treatment unless it gets burst and could cause infection.  

Looking hopeful for getting your home study started!  That's great - about bloody time and all.

Ducky DR going to well just a bit tired thats all.

Hello Mags and anyone else lurking.  Hope everyone is well.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi all

Just a quick one, count me in too!!!!

Sorry I havent been in touch but I had to take a step back and refocus on life and trying to think of something other than fertility...so Im acquainted again with wine lol

  Im away to athens Sunday 13th for hysto on Monday 14th so see what the F*** is going on!!!  and if there is anything going on!!

I havent been on FF in a mn as basically I needed so chill and stop thinking of fertility, this year has been horrible and I needed to get myself back on track!!  So been hitting the gym, changing my diet yawn and basically driving DP mad by now talking about exercise lol.

So would love to see you all, 

xxx


----------



## DE43

Alfiemum
I hope you don't mind me jumping in but I'm for serum in November for consult and hystero.  I'd be really interested to hear how you get on next week when you are over, both the practical side of things like travel to from clinic/hospital/airport and also how everything goes with the hystero, any tips etc.

I'm in contact with Neb on this board and rollercoaster so she said to look out for your name as she thought you were heading over soon.  Are you travelling from NI?  Are you going via London? It's crap there are no direct flights at this time of the year.  I've flights booked as the price was just rising and rising.  Have also booked hotel, the President, thankfully it was a bit more reasonable.  Are you going with DP?

If you have the time, in between all your gym visits,  when you get back I'd really appreciate an update on how it all went.

Thanks and hi to all the other "Ireland" girls.
DE
X


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

How are we all??

Very quiet on here at the minute

Jillyhen


----------



## Ctv

Up and down here. Still checking in regularly on FF although no more treatment for us.
Am happy sad as this weekend we are off on a minibreak, sad because I booked it the day I got my BFN after final cycle in July so it has brought back a bit of that sadness. Still waiting for review at RFC, they finally gave me a date that suited and then they cancelled on me so back to waiting. Am thinking maybe I should just give up on that appointment, they're not going to tell me anything new and it will end up upsetting me again...
Moan over 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and enjoying the warm blinks of autumn sunshine
xx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ctv

Enjoy your break and have some quality time with your other half. Unfortunately it takes a while to deal with the reality of the failed cycle but you will- promise. Also there's a lot of people on here to help you.

Jillyhen, how's you? Has your sister been over yet? How's the adoption going? Any news?

Boo- I hope everything is going ok

Ducky I haven't heard from you in a while. Are you working away? What about London are you still attending the consultant there?

Alfiesmum - still going to the gym?

Hi limbo2 hope all is good and on track 

Horrible weather so quiet weekend planned . Heading to my sisters at the start of November for the weekend . 

Nothing from adoption crowd yet  

Have a good weekend

Mags x


----------



## Limbo2

Hi Mags,


I'm sure you're frustrated with all the waiting    
At least you have your visit to your sister to look forward to!   


All going well with me so far, touch wood. Egg collection planned for this Thursday,   


Thanks for thinking of me, the support on this site's great. 


Hello to all the other ladies. 


Xx


----------



## ritchiem

Everything crossed for you Limbo2  

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hello limbolanders

I am still checking in to see how your all doing although quiet on here.

I'm on CC thread and officially PUPO as of today should also get 2-3 snow babies.

Just wanted to say I don't think I could have made it to this stage with my limobetweener ladies.  Your support over the past year has been amazing.  (Especially the Merchant/Muriels gang).  

Thanks
Boo
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies


How are we all??


Aw Boo thanks mrs, i know i couldnt cope without all the lovely ladies on here.


Mags, my sister was over last weekend the 2 wee ladies have changed so much in the 2 weeks since we last saw them. Wont see them now until boxing day   .
Still no word yet on starting home study i reckon it could be after xmas and even with that ive a wedding plus a show to do in Jan.. Really fed up at the minute.


Ducky whats the craic mrs?


Limbo hope all is well and good luck for thurs


Alfiesmum anything new with you?


Justone how are you mrs??


Still no craic with me, still hoping for that natural miracle and if i also had the money i would be doing another cycle of ivf.. I know we said no more but at least if i was to get preg again i would be monitored very closely.. But then again could i go through with it..


Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Boo, how exciting!! When is your test date? I've been following the current cyclers in Ireland thread and have been keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Jillyhen, sorry things are dragging for you with the adoption. I've been reading up on it so if our next cycle doesn't pan out I'm prepared to start the next journey, but I don't think anything can prepare you for the waiting. It seems to me that it must be harder than ivf in many ways, at least with ivf you can book your treatment and know what your schedule is! I hope you get some good news soon Hun x

Alfiesmum, sorry I haven't been in touch much, tbh I've been feeling pretty down trodden the last wee while with all the humira business the argc has had me doing. I've been fed up and avoiding most social stuff so as not to end up either gurning in public or pasteing on a brave face to then crumple at home afterwards! How are plans progressing with peny? Have you had any of the immunes testing done yet or is she just treating empirically?

Mags, as I said to jillyhen, the adoption wait seems interminable, I hope you and dh are bearing up ok under the strain of it and still managing to treat yourselves and enjoy life in the meantime.

Justone, you still reading Hun? 

Ctv, sorry to hear you were feeling down xxx hugs hugs, we all know how hard it can be xxx As for going to your review at the rfc, I wouldn't bother if I were you, especially if you're not going to have any further treatment. Dh and I went to ours during the summer and it was a total joke, the consultant was one of the only ones we hadn't seen during our cycle and hadn't even read our notes before we went in. Dh and I just ended up grilling him for the fun of it, he had to leave the room twice to go and check on things with various other staff members.... Was almost funny, but obviously not... 

AFM, fed up pretty much covers it. Still battling with my immunes, I'm back in London next week for another retest and then we'll see where we're at. So far they're still off the chart so this is looking like it'll be one very expensive and dream out affair, in the meantime I'm only able to accept last minute contracts which are few and far between and I feel like I'm loosing all the momentum of my career. So, who's up for getting drunk? Stuff the gluten free sandwiches and herbal teas, I'm up for a gin and tonic blow out, and I promise not to be a mardy mare!!

Xxx
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

WHere is everyone??

I just want to jump and congratulate Boo, i knew in my heart it had worked for you. Im absolutely delighted for you both..

Ducky what stage are things now??

Alfiesmum, what about you? Have you been over to Penny again?

Justone hows things??

Mags any news on you starting home assessment?

No much craic with me, heading on a hen do this weekend to Dublin, cant wait. Still ttc naturally and no sign of starting home assessment..

Muct go and do a bit more work

Jillyhen x


----------



## duckybun

hey jillyhen!

Boo!!!!!!!! congratulations! OMG! I dont even know what to say other than yayyyyy     has it sunk in yet? I'm sure you hardly know what to think yourself other than utter joy and bewilderment! huge hugs to you and DH (and lil bean)

Jillyhen, can believe you're still waiting for home assessment, so much for the government screaming out for adopters eh?

Alfiesmum, how are you, and as Jillyhen was asking, how are plans to go back to peny going? how did your friends cycle down at SIMs work out? I still have her number but didn't want to text in case I upset her if it hadn't had the outcome they were hoping for.

mags and justone, how are you both?

AFM still on the immunes hamster wheel, spinning around and not getting anywhere fast, I'm 2 rounds of humira in now and still no closer to cycling. I'm waiting to hear what my levels are at now and whether I'll have to go on IVIG and intralipids..... more waiting and not getting any younger, my endo is now back too after lasts years surgeries which sucks but I cant bear the thought of having more surgery. Better news however is that my best friends had her twins last week and they are gorgeous, so we had a lovely day together yesterday and I got lots of cuddles with them.

xx
ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky and jillyhen 

Ive already said congrats to Boo- so delighted for her.

Jillyhen - apparently there are still 2 ahead of us on the list. Probably after Xmas now. I suppose I'm a bit like you . Just waiting and still ttc naturally. But in fairness I know the adoption route is the most viable for us.

Sorry Ducky I read your last post- but I think I didn't reply because it hit home that that's what I am like at the minute. Any time I'm out with my friends and drink I just get upset. Thankfully not with DP . So I have been sticking to the quiet life and ive just been over to Halifax to my sisters. So currently alcohol ( or copious amounts) is not my friend  . I just think that the whole fertility process is a real stress test! It's a lot to cope with some times.

I hope that all you lovely ladies are looking after yourselves.

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi 

Thanks for all your support and congratulations.

Jillyhen and Mags it's unreal the amount of time you have to wait.  I bet it's so much quicker in the mainland.

Ducky glad you had a chance to enjoy your friends twins sounds lovely.  Really hope they get immunes issues sorted for you so you can get started.  You really are a super star for perservering with it.

AFM As Jillyhen knows I had myself convinced it hadnt worked so got the shock of my life!  Still really nervous about accepting it.  Dh just keeps saying 'all being well'.  Finished progesterone gel on Sunday RFC dont seem to keep you on too long compared to other clinics so nervous about that and the fact that I still dont feel any different other than sore boobs, makes me worry more.    Will feel better once I get scan done.

Justone and Alfiesmum hope you are well.

Boo


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi

Just wanted to jump on and say Yah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats BOO!!!!  so happy for you!!!  

Im eating my dinner at my desk again as work busy, and this is the first time in about 10days Ive had 2 mins to get on FF..  

Nothing exciting happening here, fill you all in with my boring details soon 

Hugs to everyone else xxxxx  sorry for short post!!!!


----------



## patbaz

Hi Ladies

It's been a while since I have been on.  I decided to take a break from all things fertility related for a while.  I just had my lap to remove my chocolate cyst to be told that the endo was much more severe than the scans had shown. I am now facing bowel surgery   they have told me that if I want to o for ivf I would need to do it before more surgery.  Am absolutely devastated by it all!  Also I am wondering if those of you who had endo removed via lap were able to o back to work quickly. I am into my third week off and tbh feeling knackered. Prof McClure said not to go back to work until after xmas. Was anyone else off this long.  
Sorry for long post but any advice or words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated 

Pat
Xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi Pat

So sorry to hear you're having such a tough time of it.  I think I was off 2 weeks after lap, but I think it all depends on what they do when they're in there.  I had quite a bit of lazering done.  Also I was going back to desk job mostly sitting in the one spot all day.

I think you'll know yourself when you're ready and best not to rush back.
Hope this helps.

Boo
x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks a million boo. MissE and yellowhope both sent me pm with their stories.  It makes it so much less daunting when others share their experiences.  I went out today for coffee with a friend and I am absolutely exhausted now.  How are things with you huni?


----------



## Boo333

Thanks Pat - I saw your post of current cyclers


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Long time no hear, just wanted to pop on and say hi an wish you all a lovely Christmas. Hopefully next year will bring us our dreams (boo you're forgin the way forward for us all!) for those of us trying naturally, waiting for ivf and waiting for the right little ones to come along through adoption, I hope and pray 2014 will be our end of limbo year.

Xx
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky

What a lovely thing to say.

I also echo those sentiments to all you lovely ladies sho have kept me sane over the last year. I hope you all have an amazing Xmas and here's to 2014 

I hope that you are all well.

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey everyone
How are you all?

Happy Christmas everyone & 2014 all our dreams come true

Jillyhen x


----------



## justone

Hello everyone
Have been AWOL for some time as I've more or less given up the idea of ever becoming a mum... 
MMC in the summer is still very painful so have been avoiding this site... 
Wishing you all a very happy Christmas with your nearest and dearest and may all your dreams be realised in 2014! 
Love, hugs and kisses.


----------



## Boo333

Hi Everyone

Merry Christmas.  Have a happy, safe time with all your families. 

Hope you all escape limboland in 2014. 

Justone sorry to read about mmc.

Boo
xxx


----------



## patbaz

Merry xmas to all  I hope 2014 is our year x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Hi everyone,
This seems the best place for me to post. I have been reading the posts from you lovely ladies for months now. I first went to my GP for help almost a year ago. She set up basic tests and in September we got the devastating news my DH had zero sperm!! My first thought was give up on a natural family and adopt again I turned to these boards for information. But after much soul searching my emotional roller coaster has taken another turn and we have decided to see what options might be available to us and give a biological family a long shot. So I am back on here reading your stories and taking advice. Tomorrow we go for results and initial consultation at origin, I can think of nothing else and well after reading your ups and downs I thought I would introduce myself and begin to share mine.


----------



## duckybun

Hi mrs tinkerbell,

Welcome to the thread, we've all gone very quiet on here biding our time so its lovely to see someone else pop on although of course it sucks that your here in the first place. Sorry to hear that you've had a crappy couple of months but it sounds like at least your got a plan moving forward. Keep us posted on how your appointment goes tomorrow and fire away with any questions you think we might be able to help you with.

X
Ducky


----------



## patbaz

Mrs tinker bell welcome to limbo betweeners. I hope you get good news from origin soon x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Well that was an awful day. When we first spoke with the consultant he seemed pretty positive about our chances with SSR he mentioned that my husbands faical hair seemed a good indicator that all his hormones where normal and my levels although not great where normal. He explained that they would do my husband's FSH as the NHS had not and did a physical examination of my DH when they came back things where so different he could only find one testicular and although he stressed that all is not lost yet seemed to be more keen in discussing donor sperm and has told us to think more about it. My DH is beside himself as the only son he sees it as the end of the family line etc.. We are totally gutted and now have a new option to consider. We go back in two weeks for another consultation. We have no idea how the donor thing works but I am sure by this time two weeks I will know more thanks to this site.


----------



## patbaz

mrs Tinkerbell

Dont give up hope huni.  there are always options.  I remember a girl being on here and her DH had azoospermia (zero sperm count) butthey were able to get some sperm from him under antaesthetic an she is now a mum and he a dad.  Keep your spirits up!
Patbaz


----------



## Erin32

hi mrs tinkerbell,

Your story is similar to mine.  My Dh has azoospermia.  This caused him so much upset, im sure your DH is the same.  However, FSH results were normal so we booked in for SSR in the Royal and sperm was found.  They froze several straws all suitable for ICSI.  I hope things are ok with you.  It is a hard journey to travel.  best of luck.
E xx


----------



## bookworm97

Hey ladies! Hope you don't mind me jumping in here. DH and I currently reside in Germany. We've had 2 failed ICSI cycles with a clinic here that I have since learned and realized is not up to par with most fertility clinics around the world.    I feel like we've wasted a lot of money and feel like I've "wasted" 2 ICSI attempts. Anyhoo.....
We had a consult at Sims in Dublin on 23 Dec while we were in Ireland visiting DH's family for the holidays. We are tentatively set to start cycling whenever my period starts the last week of February! I took with me the labs results I already had (from almost a year ago) and my records from my 2 failed ICSI cycles. The doc said my FSH was slightly elevated (at 9.79) and my testosterone was on the low side. She seemed shocked when I told her no one had ever drawn my AMH yet. (I was a really poor responder for both my ICSI cycles, so you would think my old clinic would have checked it.) So, Sims drew labs for my AMH and to check for immune issues. I should be getting those results this Tuesday when I have my phone consult with the doc. 
In the meantime, Sims has both DH and I on a bunch of supplements. (DH was the original issue in our journey, with high pH, low motility, and low count after semen wash). I'm currently on CoQ10, DHEA, folic acid, prenatal vit, fish oil, and Vit B complex. I'm hoping and praying these help me out with our next cycle. Doc also told me that I will be doing the short protocol cycle this time. My last 2 cycles were long protocol with 2 weeks of down regulation with decapeptyl before starting stims. 
I'll be staying in Dublin for the 3 weeks (approx) that it will take to do the cycle. DH has to fly back and forth a couple times because he can't miss that much work. I had a bit of a struggle with my work "allowing" me to take 4 weeks off to do this cycle. It's a long story that I may bore you all with another time. ;-)  I'm also planning on doing at least a few sessions of acupuncture while I'm there. I'm willing to try anything at this point to get our miracle baby! 
I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. I'm afraid to get too excited and think too positively in the event it doesn't work yet again and I am crushed and heartbroken. I had a hard time coming back from cycle #2 so I'm afraid of what my emotional state will be if this one fails too.  Here's to hoping I won't even have to think about it because I'll get my BFP!   
Well, thanks for reading and good luck to all of you wonderful women!

Kelly
XOXO


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Thanks everyone for your supportive words, sorry I don't answer so quickly work is mad and I have been spending lots of time with DH discussing our options. We have decided to do what ever it takes so I am now longing for next weeks appointment to see what happens now.
I hope you all are well and we are all out of Limbo soon.


----------



## bookworm97

Well, the doc from Sims called me on Tuesday with most of my lab results. Only half of my autoimmune bloodwork was back, but she said it all was normal and looked good so far. As for my AMH, it's low. It's 10 and doc said it should be >15 at my age (35yo). She said the DHEA, CoQ10, and folic acid that I'm already taking should help with that. It should help increase my egg count and quality. I'm glad to finally have some answers, but it's a little depressing too. There's nothing I can truly do about my AMH. It's an age and time thing. I wish I could reverse the hands of time, but I can't. I hope and pray these supplements help us and I'm a better responder for our next ICSI and that we have some good quality embies to transfer back on day 5. Guess we will see!

Kelly


----------



## patbaz

Kelly please remember huni it only takes one little embryo so keep your chin up sweetie x


----------



## TrionaT

Bookworm,
I hope your cycle in Sims goes well for you!      Hopefully you are in good hands now and the next cycle will be successful. I am also waiting on AMH results. I am booked into a clinic in Czech republic but saw someone in Ireland for quick consultation to write me a script and they suggested AMH straight away . I heard of previous stories of someone doing few sessions of IUI before their levels were checked and then they told her there was no point going ahead with her own eggs. Even though your levels are lower than expected there is still every chance all they need is one and they can adjust your meds according to how you respond so i wouldn't worry too much !!   
xxx


----------



## TrionaT

Hi Tinkerbell, 

Hi everyone else, sorry for jumping in here    Sorry to hear your story Tinkerbell and that you find yourself here. What do you mean they could only find one testicular, where was the other one? There must be a reason for azoospermia so I think the first thing is to find out what it is. My DH told me after the S.A results that he had an operation age 8 that MIGHT have something to do with it, I straight away knew that was it after a bit of help from google research. Maybe one testicle is undesended. If so there is a good chance there could still be sperm found through TESE or TESA / MESA ...........You need to explore these options first I guess and question the doctor why he is talking about DS already. At least then you have given it your best shot if your DH is upset about the biological connection. Hope you okay. It took me a while to come to terms with the results and for you to be TTC for 4 years is hard. At least you finally have some answer as to what was the problem and that is a good thing.   

xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Triona T
We have no idea where his other ball went? However he has played rugby for 20 years and his thought is that it may have been damaged then and apparently if damaged they can dissolve!! Also he didn't grow up in the UK so its possible it has never descended and never been diagnosed or corrected. We are hoping FSH results will be normal that gives us a chance for SSR but we are now prepared for the worst.
Bookworm its good to hear that things ate moving forward for you so well. I hope it keeps going well.


----------



## Fi84

Hi girls hope you don't mind me jumping in again hd a wee break for a while following bfn after fet back in October 
Hope everyone is keeping well
Fi xx


----------



## bookworm97

Hi all,
Thanks for all the words of encouragement!    I just had some email communication with my doc at Sims and she said the rest of my autoimmune labs came back and that I have very high levels of phosphatidylserine a/b. She said I will need to be treated with steroids and clexane during my treatment cycle. I wasn't sure what this meant, but after much googling, I am assuming it means a type of AntiPhospholipid Antibody (APA). It means I have implantation issues and am prone to blood clots.    I'm glad we are finding out answers, but I hate that there are things "wrong" with me that will never be "fixed" and that can always inhibit me from getting pregnant naturally. There seems to be such a finality to these answers. Oh well, I supposed it is what it is.

Mrs. Tinkerbell, when will you know your FSH results so that you'll have a choice of SSR? I really wonder where your DH's other testicle went Very odd.....

Hello Fi84, are you scheduled to start a cycle anytime soon? 

Hope all of you are well.

Kelly


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Bookworm, I completely understand how you feel it horrible to be given the news something's not working right but I try to take hope in the fact something can be done and it sounds like with the right medication your issues can be overcome. We got our FHS results last week it was bad news it was very high and it seems unlikely that HD is able to produce sperm!! So we have settled with donor conception and have been to talk with the councilor. We where gutted but now we are trying to look forward and be hopeful about the family we are about to make.


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

I'm not sure who's still reading from the old gang, but just wanted to pop on and let you know that we finally got a bfp! I'm over in London with the argc and I'm still in shock tbh. Boo I hope your pregnancy is progressing nicely and your wee bump is getting bigger by the day. Jillyhen and mags, I hope the adoption process is starting to pick up pace for you and you are making headway. Alfiesmum, I haven't heard from you in ages, I hope things are good and you're keeping well. Justone, I hope you're still loving the new job! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone,

Huge love to you all

X
Ducky


----------



## patbaz

Duckybun I am absolutely delighted for you sweetheart. Enjoy every moment of your pregnancy huni xxx so good to hear good news


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls

Hows is everyone.

Wow Duckybun massive congratulation hun didnt realise you had started treatment.

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hello 
I'm still lurking. Ducky I am so delighted for u. Fantastic news! Some frosties too which is fab.

Can u believe i'm 21weeks now due 9th July. Had scan last week and all good so far.

Pat how'd your appointment go?

Big hugs to everyone else still lurking.

Boo
Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi boo 
Had bloods done and dh had sa done £587+£110 ( so expensive!!)
Just waiting now for prof McClure to plan out treatment and then should be starting with nxt af hopefully. 
Can't believe you're 21 weeks!! Have you had all your scans yet??

Hello to everyone else

Pat
xxx


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi

I'm still here!! Took a few mn off to clear my head etc!!!needed time to get away from all things fertility!! Hello to all the old gang & new members 

Omg duckybun!!! Going to text you now!!! Congrats!!! 

Boo!!! Can't believe you 21 wks!!! 

Hi jillyhen, hope all going well with you xxx

Afm I'm in Athens at mo, cycle canx due to lining not growing, gutted. Eggs frozen & deciding in when to go again?? I seem to be taking a step back!! Uterus seems to be building up loads car tissue very quickly! 

Few girls from NI going to serum & amazing triplets stories!! I want to be one of them lol

Going to now read back through some pages!! Raining in Athens?? What's that all about lol xx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi ladies

It's seems to be feast or famine on here- I haven't heard from some of you in a while.

Gosh Boo the time has flown for you, hope that you are keeping well.

Ducky , I'm so happy for you - well deserved   

Patbaz and Alfiesmum good luck for your next cycle.

Like Jillyhen we are currently completing home study. So fingers crossed all goes well.
Also preparing to get married next year- it's all go  
Hi Justone - hope all is ok with you too.

It's nice to hear from you all.

Mags x


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hey! Im new on the ireland thread but been on here for years.

Is there a march tx thread for Ireland? 

X


----------



## patbaz

Waiting4ababy. There is a current cyclers thread, not sure how busy it is at the mo. Best of luck I am hoping to start soon myself


----------



## Waiting4baby

Limbobetweeners - thanks for your reply.  Yes I am struggling to find march iui or ivf cyclers!
just want some friendly girls so we can helo and encourage each other along this hard path 

xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies

Waiting4baby, it does make such a difference when you connect with others who are at the same stage, maybe you could try starting a new thread for march cycle buddies in the Ireland section, maybe there are some girls out there who just need a little nudge to join in posting?

Mags, how exciting, home study and weddin plans at the same time! Glad things are finally moving on te adoption front, its been such a long wait for you! Have you decided where you're getting married yet? Planning it all is definatley half the fun!

Alfiesmum, hey Hun! We haven't seen each other in ages!! I totally get where you're coming from with taking a break from FF, i was exactly the same on the run up to this cycle, just wanted to keep my head down and stay off the radar. I'm sorry your lining isn't playing ball for you, does penny have you on estrogen patches or Viagra? I've heard both of those can help build lining.

Boo, my god! 21 weeks, that's amazing, you must be showing nicely now, how have you been, have you got off lightly with morning sickness?

Patbaz, thanks for the congrats x where are you cycling next? I can't remember which clinic prof McClure works with. All the best for your tx

Jillyhen, I know I kept it schtum just in case it didn't go to plan! Sounds like HS is ticking along for you too (finally!) I have been following the adopting thread to see how you and mags were getting on, I couldn't be happier for you that things have finally started moving  

Hi to all the new ladies and hope you're all not stuck in limbo too long.

Thank you to everyone who sent me such lovely messages and congratulations. We all know only too well that its still early days, but the argc are monitoring me so closely I couldn't be in better hands. My immunes keep throwing curveballs at me left right and centre so I've been on all sorts of drugs and drips. Just praying I get to keep this wee bean safe for the next 8 months.

Xx
Ducky


----------



## patbaz

Hi Ducky
You keep that wee bean safe and snuggled in your tummy. You are in my thoughts as all my old cycle buddies are. I have decided to go with origin as I trust prof McClure. There is just something about him!  Just waiting on planning appointment now. My mum has been unwell so I am trying to make her a priority while going on this ICSI adventure again. I am staying upbeat and positive. 

Hello to everyone else. I hope everyone is doing well. 

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Duckybun - thanks for your kind reply.  Yes I have made a new posting ao hopefully I will attact some ladies to come forward.  The irish thread seems so quiet!  Not too much action but plently of views! 

Patbaz - feel free to join in then!  

xxx


----------



## duckybun

Waiting4baby,

This is totally off topic but is that a Siberian forest cat you have? OMG totally gorgeous!  as you can probably tell I'm a little bit cat  

X
Ducky


----------



## Waiting4baby

Ducky - thats okay dont worry  she is a Main ****! Thats our "Chilli" we also have another ****, which is Chilli's half sister called Lottie  and we have 2 other cats too and a chihuahua! we are huge cat fans and animal lovers  xxxxx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi Ducky and all you other lovely ladies.

Yes all full steam ahead for wedding preparations. We will be getting married in Newcastle next New Year's Day. We wanted to get as much done as possible before the home study started. So nearly all done. Just have to stick to the diet to get into the dress! I think it's like anything to keep us busy whilst we wait!

So hopefully fingers crossed 2015 is going to be the best year  

Ducky and Waiting4baby, both of you have lovely kitties, my 2 moggies are currently passed out sleeping on my lap!

Hope you are all doing well.

Mags x


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hello ladies, just a we note to say my HSG was all clear, although it did hurt. But I am just glad everything was clear and can now start tx  

xxx thank you to everyone who wished me well, it meant a lot to me xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Hows is everyone??

Just thought i would let you all know that Boo has delieverd early at 34 weeks as her waters broke last Tuesday they where hoping it would be 3 weeks but baby Logan was a bit impatient to meet mum 7 dad he arrived on fri morning at 6.40 weighing 3lb 15, so far so good things are good and he is in neo natal.

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

That's great news Jillyhen let her know I was asking for her x


----------



## duckybun

Jillyhen, thanks for letting us know! I'm sure boo is too busy to be reading on here so I'll send her a wee text, just in case though.... Boo! Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Boo333

Hello ladies

Just popped on to let u know Logan is doing well. He's out of the incubator and into a cot. Hopefully he'll stay infection free and start feeding with a bottle so we can get him home. They said it would be July but hope if he does well it will be sooner. 

Sure we waited so long to get him we'll just have to wait a bit more!

Thanks for all your lovely messages.

Rhonda
Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Rhonda congratulations huni. I will keep the wee man in my prayers x


----------



## Katie789

Boo,

Congratulations on your little one! My Boys were two months premature so I know how difficult it is to come home without them. As soon as they can maintain  temperature themselves and feed for a couple of days they let them go. We were told boys would be in until due date (august) but were actually discharged on the day they turned 34 weeks gestation which was 24th June! !! 

On the plus side they will be on a good feeding schedule when you bring them home as they are rigid with the 3 hour feeding.

Katie x


----------



## ritchiem

Boo

Congrats- brilliant news and what a lovely name!

Best wishes

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies
Thanks for all your messages.

Just popped on to let you know Logan got home yesterday so we have our first sleepless night behind us!

Its amazing having him home but also incredibly stressful.

Speak soon.
Boo
Xxx


----------



## duckybun

Oooh boo! That was quick! I thought they were keeping him in longer! Congratulations again, must be lovely to finally have him home with you. Make sure you enjoy this time, despite the exhaustion and let me know when you're up for visitors and I'll jump on the train and come see you and meet the wee man!! 

How's everyone else doing these days?

Jillyhen, have you made any decisions or progress? I really hope you're coping and finding some time to enjoy away from all the slog and stress of the journey you've been on.  

Mags.. Any progress with your journey?

alfiesmum, we still haven't had that coffee! I'd love to catch up if you want to. I totally understand if you'd rather not just now though xx

Justone, not sure if you're still reading, but if you are, it would lovely to hear from you. You must be very close to the summer break now, are you and mal heading down to Donegal?

Patbaz,   hugs!

X
Ducky


----------



## patbaz

Boo fantastic news about Logan huni (did I say I love the name?) I hope he is not making you too exhausted


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello Ladies
How are we all??
Hope everyone is enjoying their summer and the lovely weather we are having...
I was just wondering if anyone fancied a wee meet up at some stage as its been a while.
I have a little announcement wasn't going to say anything but I cant hold my tongue!!  
We found out last week that we are expecting a little natural miracle im only 6+1 weeks but further than ive ever got , couldn't believe our eyes when the test came up positive. Have had early scans and so far the sac is there just waiting now until next Monday until we have another one to see if there is a heartbeat.
I would def recommend the maya massage.

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Yay jillyhen!!! That's such fabulous news, I'd love to meet up and give you a huge big hug (I'll not squeeze too tight though!) I'm good for a meet up anytime really, I'm off work now so name your day xxx

Boo, it would be wonderful to see you too Hun, although obviously totally understand you've got your hands full, how's the wee man doing?

Alfiesmum, haven't heard from you in ages. How are tricks?

Mags, it would be lovely to catch up with you too xx

Justone, you still ou there too?

Its been ages ladies as jillyhen says, so I think a meet up is well over due 
Xx
Ducky


----------



## Boo333

Wow jillyhen that's fantastic news. I'm sending you a text too. You really deserve to have your dreams come true! Amazing the Mayan massage did the trick.

I'd love to meet up. I'm free every day too. Except first thing Monday morning.

Hope ur keeping well ducky not too exhausted.

Logan is doing great. He's 6 weeks now and 7lb 8oz. He's such a wee dote. We are so lucky.

Big hugs to all the other limbolanders out there. Hope to see u all soon.
Boo
Xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls

We still can't believe it. Thanks for the texts 

We are hoping we have proved the dr wrong and see a wee heartbeat next Monday.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Jilly hen this is one of happiest posts I have read on here. I am so happy for you. I remember reading all your posts when we got our diagnoses and I spent hours on here. You deserve this so much, look after yourself and enjoy your pregnancy I have everything crossed for you. X


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen absolutely fabulous news. I am absolutely delighted for you. So good to hear good news keep us posted on your scans huni x


----------



## Sparkleheart

Uck Jillyhen that's amazing!!!! Really so pleased to hear your news! Maya massage is so good, I get it to help my periods, it def works! All the girls there are so lovely too. Will keep an eye out for your updates! X


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen - many many congratulations. So deserved. Miracles do come through...xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Omg jillyhen I just read your news and had to jump on and say a massive congratulations.. I have been following your journey for quite some time now as you well remember ( I inundated you with messages) lol

I literally got goosebumps reading your status that is fantastic news 
Sending you massive massive hugs ❤❤❤ I wish you m hubby all the luck, this is your time xxxx


----------



## justone

Hi Jillyhen
Delighted to read your news. Congratulations wee honey bunch. Am so pleased for you!!!         
Looking forward to congratulating you in the real world and seeing you soon!


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls for your well wishes, we are still taking each day as it comes and probably wont settle until we seen the scan on Monday and hopefully a little heartbeat ticking away.
Sparkle, im def enjoying the massages even though I can only have reflexology & reiki now but its keeping me from going insane with worry but Jade is saying that everything feels ok so im happy with that.
Boo I cant wait to meet the wee man.  Im due back to work on the 28th July but hoping my Gp will recommend me staying off until end August when I will be 12 weeks, to be honest im that tired atm I couldn't face a full days work. 
Hope you all have a lovely weekend 

Jillyhen xx


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen good luck for your scan on Monday huni. I am sure everything will be great xx


----------



## ritchiem

Sorry ladies

I haven't been on the forum in a while, it's been hectic with my new job.

Jillyhen I am ecstatic for you, wow I'm sure you really need to pinch yourself  

Get plenty of rest and look after yourself.

Justone, Ducky, Boo, Jillyhen and the other ladies meeting up- have a brilliant night and I hope that you are all well.

Take care

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Thanks mags. Couldn't believe it

Just an update I was up for a scan on Monday although I was 8+2 the sac was measuring 6+2 which I suppose is right from ovulation still no heartbeat as yet but was up for my reiki n that last week & they say the signs are all there. Fingers crossed it's hanging on

If anyone is interested in meeting up some Sunday I'm always about

Ducky how are you keeping now??

Boo must get up for a cuddle of Logan, I'm still off work 

Just one how you doin hun

Pat hope you are alright

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hey jillyhen,

Sorry I'm only replying to you now! 

How are you keeping? Are you having another scan today? Hopefully you'll get tht wee flicker if you are Hun, still sending lots of   Did you everanage to get through to your consultant about the blood thinners, I remember you saying you got an appointment but it wasn't till August, crazy! Anyway hope everything is looking good and you've got some more support.

Boo how's Logan doing Hun? 

Justone, do you get up to Donegal in the end? The weathers been tropical, mind you looks like we're back to normal now, eh ho at least it feels 'normal' and a bit less global warming apocalypse 

Pat, hope you're keeping well Hun, I was so sorry to read about your recent loss. 

AFM, feeling much better these days, thanks for thinking of me jilly with all you've got going on! Haven't been fainting the last week so iron levels are slowly creeping back up.


Xx
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

With a very heavy heart I'm posting to tell you all that our little angel has died. Went for a scan in altnagelvin today no heartbeat or cardiac trace. Dr moohan thinks it happened 2 weeks ago

I just want to thank you all for your wee wishes over the past few weeks.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Jillyhen I am so sorry for your loss, I know words will be of little comfort right now. Just know there are people thinking of you at this time. X


----------



## patbaz

I have no words Jillyhen. I'm in tears writing this, life is so cruel. My heart is breaking for you. I'm so sorry huni x


----------



## duckybun

Jillyhen, 

 I'm so sorry

You've had too much heartache to have to bear

Ducky

X


----------



## ritchiem

I am so sorry Jillyhen

My thoughts are with you and your hubby . Take care of each other.

Mags x


----------



## yellowhope

Jilly   so sorry honey. My thoughts are with you and your DH


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen have just seen your news. Am gutted for you. Life can  be so cruel and unfair  

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Hope you are all keeping well

I just want to thank you all for your kind words. I had to go in for a d&c last Friday as I had a scan on the thurs and the sac was still there. Thankfully this time they are going to test the pregnancy tissue to see what had happened ( that was the other reason to d&c to get this).

I don't know what way we turn now as we have given up on the adoption had a lot of issues with social workers. 

We still hope we can get pregnant against naturally so will have to keep trying!!

Jillyhen x


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Jilly,

So sorry to hear your sad news. I hope you get some answers from your test results.

Cxx


----------



## Boo333

Hi Jillyhen

Hope you can get some answers and maybe even a solution that will work for you.

I'm sure you will be parents soon one way or another.  

Love
Boo
Xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hey jillyhen,

I'm so sorry you had to go through this again   But as you say at least this time round with something to test they might be able to give you some more information to help in the future. Did they give you any idea of when you might have some answers?

I hope you don't have to wait too long

Xx
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girlies

How are we all??

Ive got an appointment tomorrow afternoon to see my consultant in Altnagelvin so fingers crossed he will have news for us.

Ducky how are you keeping? How long to go now.

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Jillyhen how did you get on today? Hope you got some answers.

How is everyone else doing?

Logan is 3 and half months now and over 12lb. Not a wee tiny baby anymore.


Boo
Xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hey jillyhen,

Good to hear from you Hun. How've you been keeping ? I hope you got some answers today with your consultant. Was he able to throw any light for you? 

I'm good, thanks for asking. We have about 4 weeks to go till d day. 

Boo, great to hear updates, can't believe he's 12lbs!! Are you still off on maternity, can't remember if you said you were planning on goin back to work sooner or later.

X
Ducky


----------



## Boo333

Hi ducky

Yeah still off. Not back to work until after Xmas. Loving getting out and about in the good weather.

Can't believe you've only 4 weeks left! Did you find out what you're having?

Wishing you all the best.
Boo
Xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls

Ducky any word yet?? Cant wait to hear your news.

Boo time is flying in.

Not much happening with me, i starting to think when bad luck was handed out i was the 1st in the queue. Had our appt in Altnagelvin saw a lovely doctor who said our results where conclusive as the theatre staff put the tissue in the wrong fluid so nothing can be tested but it did show that i was definitely pregnant so we had bloods taken to test the genetics.

How are the rest of you lovely ladies??

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hi jillyhen,

No news yet! I'm booked in for induction next Tuesday at 37 weeks, to be honest though I'd be more than happy to go in any time from now!

Can't believe they cocked up the tests Hun, you and dh must have been spitting mad, one I those if you don't laugh your cry situations. You really haven't had any luck at all the last couple of years.... Surely it has to change soon!!!!!!!!

Boo, enjoy the rest of your time off, shame the weather seems to be on the turn though, I was hoping it'd last a wee while longer and I could bring home our two and have nice leisurely afternoon walks in the autumn sun but looks like it'll be stinky rain walks for us!

Alfiesmum, you still out there hun? I'd love to hear from you! 

Hi to all the other lovelies who may or may not still be reading in, hope life is treating you all well

X
Ducky


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Just popped on to say good luck for Tues ducky. I'll be thinking about you.  So exciting that you are going to meet your wee babies for the first time! You'll never forget the first wee kiss.  

Jillyhen it's terrible that they messed up at the hospital. Hopefully the blood tests will help get answers.

Boo
Xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hi limbo ladies,

Just wanted to wish everyone a happy new year. Not sure who's still reading but I still think about you all. Much love to all,

Hugs and kisses

Xxx
Ducky


----------



## patbaz

Same to you duckybun. How are the twins doing??


----------



## Boo333

Happy new year everyone.

Hope you are all well.

Pat sorry to see your fet was bfn.

Boo
Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks boo but I didn't have any faith in it from the beginning. I am now waiting for next af to do endo scratch and one more fresh cycle. 
How is life as a mum treating you??


----------



## duckybun

Hi patbaz,

Sorry about your bfn honey   When are you planning your next cycle? We're all good, starting to feel a little less overwhelmed now that things are settling a little. 

Boo, hope you had a wonderful Christmas with both your men  

Alfiesmum, just in case your reading, I'd love to hear from you.

Justone, mags, jillyhen and all the other lovely ladies, I hope 2015 brings you much joy and happiness

Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks duckybun but I am ok didn't feel like it was going to work anyway. I am going to have endo scratch on next AF and then go from there. 

I am so glad to hear that you are settling into motherhood. I bet they're a handful. 

Happy new year to everyone x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Havent been on here in ages and just wanted to see how everyone is and any more babies & pregnancy news

Hope you are all keeping well

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Hi Jillyhen I hope you are well. Just on 2ww at mo but started to bleed last night so another bfn @ 9dp5dt. Heartbroken!!


----------



## duckybun

Patbaz, I've already sent you hugs but here's more because you definitely deserve them. I hope your dh is being wonderful to you xxx

Jillyhen, its lovely to hear from you! How are tricks? We're just staggering along juggling the babies and day to day stuff. I met up with alfiesmum recently, she's doin really well and I'm sure she'll be along soon to say hi. I've not heard from boo in ages or mags or Justone for that matter... If you're out there it would be lovely to hear how you all are. 

If anyone's in belfast and fancies a coffee you know I'm always up for an excuse to eat cake an blether  

Xx
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw patbaz

I'm so sorry hun was reading other posts the other night sending you a massive hug.

I had sent a pm to alfiesmum. How old are the twins now

I kinda took a step back i had been in great form but we have our appt in London coming up so looking forward to that.

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Twins are 5 months jillyhen, hard to believe... They are constant work but just a joy. Sounds like you've got a plan of action formulating, glad you had a break to reboot and build yourself back, and gald to hear you've been in great form and now looking forward again. Where are you heading in London? If you're over there soon check out the new exhibition in the Hayward, they're having adult size slides installed so you can exit the building via a massive slide if you want to!
Xx


----------



## Katie789

Patbaz am gutted for you. Can't believe you've had this again. I know how hard it is to keep picking yourself up but I'm certain you will  

Jillyhen, I hope you are well. I'm sorry to see you haven't had any good luck either. I hope you get some soon. 

Ducky I know we have spoken on other thread but until I saw it written down in your post I didn't twig your two were 5 months! I don't know why I'm surprised as mine are creeping up on 2. In the blink of an eye


----------



## Boo333

Hi I'm still lurking about every now and again.

Jillyhen great to hear from you. We should meet up soon for a coffee! Although I'm back at work now so don't seem to have any spare time at all now. Glad to hear your heading over to London I'm sure you'll get some good advice there.

Duckbun I'm sure your babies are getting big now. Its scary how quick they grow.

Pat so sorry u got another bfn x

Hi Katie I remember reading your posts. Can't believe your babies are nearly 2!

Baba is doing great he's 10 months and a real wee character.

Boo
Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Katie and boo,

I am glad to see things are going well for you all. It seems like a lifetime ago that Jillyhen started this thread. 

I am doing ok. Still very sad but definitely getting there. Still not sure what to do now so taking a little time out to enjoy life and will then come back to it and make a final decision. I'm going to look into tests that I think I need to get done. Any idea which ones the gp might do for me??


----------



## Jillyhen

Pat

My gp didn't have a clue that's why I requested referrals to see Dr hunter then dr moohan.  Dr hunter said I should be on aspirin and would never get preg naturally then Dr moohan told me the opposite that I was getting pregnant any wonder my head is all over the show. God knows what they will tell me in London.

I would love another wee meet up, was walking by the merchant & Muriel's yesterday

Jillyhen x


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Boo 10months! He must be getting huge! How're you coping back at work? 

Jillyhen, always up for buns, you know me... If we can gather some more troops (hint hint ladies  let's do it!

Patbaz... I've copied and pasted from agates immune FAQ about what she terms the level one immunes tests. I took this list to my gp before I went to the argc an she did them all! It does very much depend on how sympathetic your doctor is though as I know if I seen the head of the practice he would have looked at me like I had two heads and probably given me a lecture about the financial crisis the Nhs is in... So choose wisely 

These are basically tests that provide some fertility immune information but are available through any doctor (e.g., your GP if they will agree to do them) .  They include:
•  Thyroid panel (TSH, free-T3, free T4 and antithyroid antibodies) – to test for under/over active thyroid and to test for the presence of antithyroid antibodies (untreated antithyroid antibodies or untreated under/over active thyroid have been shown to significantly reduce the chance of pregnancy/IVF success).
•  Insulin resistance (ideally the glucose tolerance test (GTT) - untreated insulin resistance raises the risk of untreated diabetes in pregnancy which can be harmful for baby and increases the risk of PCOS which hinders fertility)
•  Thrombophilia panel (ideally including Factor V Leiden, MTHFR, PAI-1 and Prothrobin factor II  - although these are rarely available on the NHS) and Antiphospholipid panel (including anticardioplipin IgG and IgA) – to test for ‘sticky blood’ signs  (untreated 'sticky blood' reduces the chance of pregnancy success)
•  FBC and liver function tests (basic check on your overall health)
•  Lupus and Rheumatoid arthritis panel (including anti nuclear antibodies and anti-mitochondrial antibodies – may signal undiagnosed auto immune conditions)

You may also want to ask for
•  Vitamin D level (deficiency is likely to lead to immune regulation problems)
•  Immunoglobulin panel (IgG, IgM and IgA) (- may signal some rare immune issues - and is also a necessary screening test before you can have ivig treatment if applicable)
•      Karyotyping for both partners (in rare cases, genetic problems are apparent from the karyotyping test which might mean that the chances for one of the partners having a healthy baby are very much reduced - see above) - but this is an expensive test, so your GP may not agree to do it.

Note that the level 1 tests may indicate that you have problems e.g., with your thyroid, with insulin resistance, with ‘sticky blood’ or that you are at higher risk of having autoimmune issues, but they don’t really give you much indication of what you might find on your level 2 (Chicago tests).

You should ask for copies of all results so you can bring them to your clinic


----------



## patbaz

Duckybun thanks so much x


----------

